# PAL - August 2012 Rainbow babies!



## nursekelly

Hi! So it might be a little early to start an August group, but it can never be to early to start supporting each other! So here goes: 

August 2012 ~ Rainbow Babies

kozmikkitten ~ Aug. 1st
croydongirl ~ Aug. 2nd
jenna1984 ~ Aug. 2nd
justwaiting ~ Aug. 3rd
hoping4girl ~ Aug. 5th
bizy27 ~ Aug. 5th
nursekelly ~ Aug. 6th
cazi77 ~ Aug. 8th :angel:
griffinh ~ Aug. 8th
jenncha ~ Aug. 8th
stephbord ~ Aug. 10th
future mama ~ Aug. 11th
berdc99 ~ Aug. 12th
mrsmoo72 ~ Aug. 13th
Jo.T ~ Aug. 14th
puppycat ~ Aug. 14th
momofone08 ~ Aug. 14th
nicoleoleole ~ Aug. 15th
9babiesgone ~ Aug. 17th
struth ~ Aug. 17th
lildreamy ~ Aug. 18th
silverlizard ~ Aug. 18th
babybumblove ~ Aug. 20th
filipenko32 ~ Aug. 20th
tu123 ~ Aug. 20th
feeble ~ Aug. 22nd
jd83 ~ Aug. 22nd
missparker ~ Aug. 22nd
lara+sam+bump ~ Aug. 23rd
mrskg ~ Aug. 27th
newbielissette ~ Aug. 28th
mercedes2010 ~ Aug. 28th
starbright25 ~ Aug. 30th
hopingforbest ~
hopefuljane ~
jaxvipe ~
tititimes2 ~​


----------



## justwaiting

Hi Nurse Kelly,
Not too early I am due 3rd of August.
Sorry for your loss's:hugs:
I got my :bfp: on Sunday.:happydance:
How are you feeling so far? have you been to the dr or booked in early scans?
I hope i get to follow this journey all the way to August with you!


----------



## nursekelly

Congrats, Just waiting! I haven't seen my Dr. just yet, but I went in yesterday for hcg testing and will go back tomorrow. They'll book an appt after that. The last time I saw my OB she said when I do get pg again she would do 2 early scans, probably at 6 and 8 wks. I'm so nervous for tomorrow! I'm feeling ok, just slight cramping every now and then, but nothing too concerning. 

How are you feeling? Have you scheduled an appt yet??


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi ladies...I am due Aug 1st! Thanks for making this thread! I need it. I am kind of freaking out today.


----------



## nursekelly

Welcome, Kosmikkitten :) and congrats! I've been a mess today too! A nurse from my MD's office called w/ my hcg results and said they were low at 108, but that's at 3w6d and everything that I've seen suggests that it's normal. My progesterone was good at 36...which is a big improvement for me! I'm trying to stay positive, but it was like a kick in the stomach!

Have you had any tests done or appts made??


----------



## justwaiting

Hi Kosmi Kitten. Congrats. Try to stay calm you can't change the future. try stay positive

NurseKelly- I can't believe they thought that was low for so early, your babies just implanted how can the number be huge already. Anyway it's not the number that count really it's the doubling. When do your get your second blood draw?

I'm feeling ok, smells are making me a little nausea's but nothing bad. I am on prgesterone because my level was 29.7 and thats on the lower end of normal. pessaries are fun! I tried to book an appointment with my dr yesterday but she is away again so wont hear back from her office until next week. I am in the hands of a fertility clinic as I was doing an ovulation tracking cycle so they will do regular ultrasounds and blood work until 12weeks. I'm so excited and trying not to think about what has happened in the past this is a new pregnancy and new beginning.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thanks for the support ladies!
I have an appt scheduled for Dec 20. I'll be 8 weeks according to LMP but a little less than 8 weeks I think because of ovulation later than expected. 
I havent had any blood drawn and I did not go in to have my pregnancy confirmed. DH and I decided we cannot change the outcome so we wanted to push our first appt out as far as possible.


----------



## cazi77

hi all can I share the journey with you? I am due August 8th? Hope we all get our rainbows xx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi Cazi! Welcome, and so sorry for your losses. Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## justwaiting

Welcome Cazi. Congrats on your bfp. 
I'm sorry for your previous losses, but hopefully we will all get to know each other every well in the coming 8 months or so.

KK - I can understand wanting to push out the first appt. How are you keeping the stress at bay?
My Miscarriages were missed Miscarriages at approx 6 weeks so I want to know asap what is going on in there, I'm not carrying around a dead baby for 6wks again.

Lots of luck to us all!


----------



## KozmikKitten

I thought my chances were better to see something on a u/s at an 8 week appt....but doesnt sound like they will be giving me one at that time. I am going to try and stand up for myself (and my sanity) and tell them I HAVE to have one. It really is driving me crazy not knowing and I have been POAS almost daily since my first pos test. 
I'm trying not to stress very much but I know the next 2 weeks will be hard since I started m/c at 6.5 weeks last time.


----------



## griffinh

hey... got my bfp today after two angels. very good strong line - no tilting required. hopefully this bean will stick x


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome griffin! So glad you're here. What's your edd?


----------



## griffinh

10/8/2012 :) im going to keep testing til monday (15dpo) and if the digital is positive then im going to call the doctor xx


----------



## nursekelly

cazi77 said:


> hi all can I share the journey with you? I am due August 8th? Hope we all get our rainbows xx


welcome!! congrats on your bfp!


----------



## nursekelly

griffinh said:


> hey... got my bfp today after two angels. very good strong line - no tilting required. hopefully this bean will stick x

yay! welcome griffinh! keep us posted :)


----------



## nursekelly

so i had my 2nd beta hcg drawn today and i'm a nervous wreck! not sure what dpo it would be b/c i gave up on opks this month...i was going poas crazy! but today was 4w1d...so hoping for good news. won't know the results til tomorrow and they'll schedule an appt then. i'm sure i won't sleep a wink tonight! not really having any symptoms except some mild/moderate cramping, doesn't feel the same as menstrual cramps. but if i remember correctly, i think i had some mild cramping with my other pregnancies as well. 

has anyone else had any hcg levels drawn? 

kozmik-i bet you're aggravated! maybe they'll listen to you and do an earlier scan. 

justwaiting...hope you can get an appt soon!!

good luck ladies and keep us posted :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thanks for the update, Kelly! The first page is really looking good with all those names! 

I hope your HCG results give you a sigh of relief! 

I have not had any blood levels taken. I dont even really know how I would go about getting them checked since I dont have a doctor yet. :shrug: Oh well...I know the wait wont kill me! It just wont be pleasant!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Just went and got that "fruit ticker" everyone refers to! =) Couldnt resist, I want to know what fruit I am every week!

But just noticed that my tickers dont match...one says 5w other 5+1...oh well!


----------



## nursekelly

haha! yay for the size of an appleseed today! i just noticed your m/c was aug. 8th. mine was aug 3rd, so i took it as a good sign that i'm due that week. now it will be a happy time for us :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

I was thinking the same thing when I saw your Aug m/c. Hopefully these are *true* rainbows. =)


----------



## justwaiting

Welcome to Griffin. I hope this is a sticky bean for you too.

I had my second blood draw today. Hcg is 234 and prog 67. It has more than doubled in 3 days and my prog is nearly 40m/iu higher than monday the pessaries are working. I go again for blood on tuesday. I'm hoping this is a good sign. both my mc's were at 6 weeks so Only 1 week to go, I hope I get an ultrasound the week after to show I am still pregnant, I refuse to carry around a dead baby again.

Hope your all doing well. any symptoms yet?


----------



## cazi77

Thats fab news justwaiting those numbers are great. Im hoping to get an u/s at 7ish weeks too. xxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

justwaiting, great news! 

I am currently suffering from TERRIBLE acne and bloating. The combination makes me almost mortified to leave the house! Yesterday I thought I saw my coworker staring at my stomach! I think I'm going nuts! Also, I was complaining about my acne in the office last week, and a different coworker asked if I was pregnant.


----------



## nursekelly

justwaiting...that's awesome! so glad for you!

i just got my 2nd hcg results in so at 4w1d it doubled to 229 (it was 108 @ 3w6d) so now i'm breathing a sigh of relief! not sure what the next step is, the nurse said they'd call me to schedule the next tests. after the stress of waiting this week...i'm not really sure that i want to check it again!! 

as far as symptoms, i'm definitely bloated! and i was nauseated all day yesterday...but i'm not sure if that was from being pg or just from my nerves being all tore up waiting on my lab results! but that's about it for now!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Great news Kelly! I'm glad to hear it!


----------



## Embo78

Hey ladies. Please can I join. I've had 3 missed miscarriages and found out today I'm pregnant. Due August 7th :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi Embo, congrats on your :bfp:! Sticky dust to you! :dust:


----------



## Embo78

Thank you I'm so freakin scared!!!


----------



## cazi77

HI Embo!!!! Nice to see you in here!! xxx


----------



## nursekelly

Embo78 said:


> Hey ladies. Please can I join. I've had 3 missed miscarriages and found out today I'm pregnant. Due August 7th :)

welcome! so sorry for your losses, but congrats on your :bfp: we share the same due date :)


----------



## Embo78

Hey cazi hopefully I'll be here for the long haul. The next 8 months :)

My beans don't survive past 8 weeks so I'll see 8 weeks with a heartbeat as my first milestone :/


----------



## cazi77

When do you think you will have your 1st scan. I've never seen a baby let alone one with a heartbeat lol (1xblighte ovum, l x ectopic and 1 x m/c) Think I will cry when I see a bean on the screen! xx


----------



## Embo78

Well get ready to cry chick cos I just know you're gonna see your bean this time :)

Not sure about the scan. I'm still thinking on that one!! I can have one from 6 weeks and then every 10 days if I like but I'm not sure whether I can cope with the intense emotions with each scan. Hmmm still thinking!!!


----------



## cazi77

I have an appt to get my recurrent m/c results on the 19th i'll be 6+4. I'm not sure if I should ask for a scan then or if its a tiny bit early and will cause more worry??


----------



## Embo78

nursekelly said:


> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Please can I join. I've had 3 missed miscarriages and found out today I'm pregnant. Due August 7th :)
> 
> welcome! so sorry for your losses, but congrats on your :bfp: we share the same due date :)Click to expand...

Due date buddies :thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

cazi77 said:


> I have an appt to get my recurrent m/c results on the 19th i'll be 6+4. I'm not sure if I should ask for a scan then or if its a tiny bit early and will cause more worry??

Hmmmm it's definitely tempting tho chick. The earliest I got a heartbeat was 5+5 :)


----------



## Future Mama

Congrats to everyone getting their :bfp:s! I just got mine today and my edd is August 11. I had an early miscarriage in September on my first round of clomid and can't believe I'm pregnant after my second round of clomid!


----------



## Embo78

Hey there Future Mama :wave:


----------



## nursekelly

welcome, future mama and congrats on your bfp!!


----------



## Jenna1984

Hi ladies, can I join too please?
Sorry for everyones losses. I also had an MMC in sept. I can't bear the thought of not knowing, so I have private scans booked for 7,8,9 and 10 weeks. Hoping for my 12 week NHS scan around 11 weeks. Just hope I can get that far. 
I'm reassured by the lack of symptoms on this thread. Was starting to worry as my boobs are normal still and no nausea... Hoping that symptoms will start soon! 
I'm due August 2nd! 

Xxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome future mamma and Jenna!


----------



## justwaiting

Welcome Embo, Future and Jenna. Congrats on your bfps.
I will be relying on early scans for sanity. After missed miscarraiges the thought of carrying another dead baby petrifies me, but everone is different thats just my opinion and experience.

Kelly - Fantastic news on the beta's. Must be a huge relief.
 
afm - Fatigue is kicking my butt atm. seriously I look terrible big dark cirles under my eyes barely dragging my ass thru today! My boobs are hurting a little more, a little nausea but nothing major. They say symptoms don't really kick in majorly until 6wks, most of us have a week or too still left to go.

It's so nice to be beginning this journey with you lovely ladies


----------



## nursekelly

welcome jenna and congrats :) 

our little list on the first page is growing :)

hope all you ladies are doing well today! i'll be working from 7p-7a the next 2 nights so i'm gonna try to catch a nap! but i usually take a benadryl to help me sleep and i'm scared to take anything this early so i'm sure i'll be a mess tonight! hope i have good patients!


----------



## Embo78

How's everyone getting on?

I'm very happy today. Got 2-3 on my digi and having lots of lovely symptoms. Well they're pretty vile but to me they're lovely. Especially if I get to hold this baby in my arms :hugs:

I'm feeling pretty positive considering I've had 3 missed miscarriages but knowing that all my tests came back normal is actually helping me relax. Also mine and Gav's chromosome/genetic testing came back that we're absolutely compatible!!

I'm going to my gp tomorrow to get my pregnancy confirmed and hopefully will be starting my progesterone tomorrow also.

Hope everyone is good :hugs:


----------



## justwaiting

Thats great Embo, I love seeing the lines get darker and darker. Loving that you have heaps of symptoms. It's great all your testing came back normal, it is a huge relief especially since your pregnant again. Fingers and toes crossed for a sticky bean for u. Good luck at the dr let us know how u go.

How is everyone else going?

afm - I'm freaking out by lmp I am 5.3wks (ticker is out by a day due to timezones) I ose my babie's at 6 weeks what if this one only has a few days left. I'm trying so hard to be positive and that this time is different but the anxiety is getting the better of me. I had my bw this morning and will hear back if they are going up this arvo but also found out my first us wont be until 7wks, I want one at the end of the week and I will ask for it. I want something to compare it to when i go for the 7wk scan and also I just want to know everything is looking normal. It'll hopefully just give me that little bit or reassurance to make it through another week.

When have you all lost your babies? All about the same time or at different gestations(if you've had more than 1)?


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey ladies! Hoping all is well!

I lost my last at 6.5 wks...I am starting to get nervous. That combined with basically no symptoms has really got me down. I'm a cpl days shy of 6 wks and hoping the ms is just holding off. Trying to stay positive but its difficult.

Hope everyone had a good wknd!


----------



## justwaiting

KK I know exactly how u feel. Hoping feeling rotten is just around the corner. I know we are all early on but it's really hard to be positive. I think my boobs are going to have a rash from me prodding them all the time to make sure they hurt:haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

:xmas3: HI ladies :thumbup: Can I join? DD is Aug 5th. I had a mmc in march, baby 5 1/2 weeks and i mc at 8 weeks. early mc in july, chemicals in aug and sept. i'm having a few symptoms, bbs tender, but seems like it only during the evening. and I poke them lots too :haha: i took tests about 4 times last week, and have held off since friday!! i will be taking one tomorrow morning tho...as all the cramping i was having is gone. i didn't have any today. you would think i would be happy about that...and i am...but not sure if its a good sign or not! right now I can hear my husband chewing his icecream...and i want to slap the crap out of him so i spose thats a symptom too!! :haha: and i cry at everything. thats about it! hoping and praying this baby sticks! i have my first appt on wednesday...we will see how that goes!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi hoping4girl! Welcome! 
I hear ya about the crying thing! I cried watching a reality TV show two nights ago...and I've been really moody the last 3-4 days. Hope thats a symptom!


----------



## nursekelly

congrats, hoping4girl and welcome!

glad everyone seems to being doing well! and i guess we all can't help but feel anxious. i have a beautiful, healthy 4 year old son. i lost my first pregnancy between 5-6 wks last october, and while it was sad...i wasn't completely devastated as i have pcos and wasn't on any of my medications. that's when we decided it was best for me to go back on my metformin, and i also started clomid. the next pregnany ended w/ a mmc in august at 12.5 weeks although baby measured around 10 wks. it was just completely heartbreaking because at that point we really thought we were safe. we had even had a positive u/s at 8 weeks w/ strong heartbeat/movement and everything! so i wish the whole 6 wk mark was all i had to go, but i'm not sure when i'll feel like this pregnancy is ok. really praying this one sticks b/c i'm not sure how i'd handle another loss. especially that late. 

praying for all of us that we get to keep our rainbows...we deserve it :)


----------



## Embo78

Sounds like we're very similar Kelly. :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Hiya ladies, can I join you please?

Had a BFP last week after 3 m/c's since last Christmas. Hoping this is a sticky bean :)

:dust: to all


----------



## nursekelly

certainly puppycat! so sorry you've had a rough year. excited that august 2012 is going to be a great month for all of us :)


----------



## nursekelly

Embo78 said:


> Sounds like we're very similar Kelly. :hugs:

:hugs2:


----------



## justwaiting

Welcome hoping4girl and puppycat and congratulations. I hope the next 8 or so months are very uneventful for you both!!!!

We all have our milestones to get thru don't we, some it's early on, some it later, I'm glad we have each other to help us thru, it is a very scary time.


----------



## Jo.t

Can I join you ladies 

Should be due 14th august .

I had a early mc in June & have been trying for 14 cycles now - hope we all have sticky beans


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome Jo! 


Does anyone NOT have ms yet? It really freaks me out that I'm not sick yet. :'(


----------



## puppycat

Had my BETA's done today:

At 14 DPO, the average HCG level is 48 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 17-119 mIU/ml




Mine was 358 :wohoo:

Back Thursday morning for round two, please be doubling baby


----------



## nursekelly

congrats puppycat! that's great! :happydance:

welcome to our page, Jo.T! congrats on your bfp!

today had been a tough day for me.:nope: i'm torn between trying to not be excited abt this pregnancy vs. trying to stay positive! i mean, don't get me wrong, i'm happy that we are pg again b/c for almost 2 years now this is what we've been hoping for. and part of me wants to tell the whole world and start buying stuff! but after 2 losses, i'm scared if i let myself get too attached then if it doesn't work out then i'll be completely devastated....again. and of course (even though i try so hard not to) i've totally been symptom searching. i've had different bouts of nausea (but it could have just been nerves) and cramping, and today i've felt nothing. i know, i know...it's early for symptoms! i'm just paranoid. i'm hoping this is just a "blah" day, i don't want to go through this whole pregnancy feeling like i do today. just please say a lil prayer for me and my little jelly bean! 

thanks for letting me rant, ladies :shy:


----------



## nursekelly

KozmikKitten said:


> Welcome Jo!
> 
> 
> Does anyone NOT have ms yet? It really freaks me out that I'm not sick yet. :'(

i don't either! except for a few bouts of nausea, but i think it was just because it was the days i was waiting for my hcg results and my nerves were just tore up! i think at this point, i'd be ecstatic even if the ms is dreadful!!


----------



## justwaiting

I don't have morning sickness yet but I'm getting nausea's more often now and I have to eat regularly but it's nothing bad just bouts.
I'm also really tired, twitchy cramps and my boobs are tender and I get stabbing pains in them, does anyone else get stabbing pains?

Welcome Jo. How are you feeling?

Puppy - They are great numbers, you sure there isn't an extra little surprise waiting for you at your first scan!!!! or maybe your later than 14dpo

My numbers are pathetic compared to all of you and they started so much lower, it's got me a little worried, they are doubling but I started at 38 where as your all starting in the 100's


----------



## jenncha

Hey Ladies,

I am due 8/8/12. So excited. After 4 mc I am very nervous as well. I have my first appt on Thurs. Ill be 5w1d.


----------



## justwaiting

Hi Jenna, congratulations and good luck with this pregnancy. let us know how ur appt goes. fingers crossed


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all. Just a quick question for just waiting what dpo did you get your bloods done at and what were your numbers? Yey for them doubling!!! 

I don't think my numbers have gone up quickly as it has taken a week for my tests to get as dark as the control line (FRERS) and 2 days ago at 4+4 I still had 1-2 on a digi so got myself in a bit of a state!


----------



## justwaiting

cazi77 said:


> Hiya all. Just a quick question for just waiting what dpo did you get your bloods done at and what were your numbers? Yey for them doubling!!!
> 
> I don't think my numbers have gone up quickly as it has taken a week for my tests to get as dark as the control line (FRERS) and 2 days ago at 4+4 I still had 1-2 on a digi so got myself in a bit of a state!

At 15dpo it was 38.4 at 18dpo 234 and 22dpo 1074. . I had a bt at 10dpo and there was nothing there. I have another bt tomorrow and I'm hoping for about 3000. I think I ovulated late and implanted late too but my numbers being lower does scare me even if they are doubling.:shrug:

Are u having bloods done Cazi?


----------



## cazi77

Yer I am tomorrow but I am still highly suspicious that its ectopic again! Thanks for your reply xx


----------



## puppycat

I have been told by everyone that mine are really quite high. Everyone is saying twins but i know that there are other (less nice) reasons for having high hcg. Tomorrow's beta will show for sure i suppose.

The wory never ends Cazi x


----------



## Future Mama

I'm having my second hcg level tested today. At 16dpo it was 175 which seems lower than most women's so I'm a little worried too. I just wish I could wake up and be 12 weeks pregnant!


----------



## nursekelly

Looks like we're all a bit anxious!

I'm having an ultrasound Monday, but I'm nervous there won't be anything to see. It seems a bit early. I'll only be 5w6d. Praying there will be something to see!


----------



## Embo78

Kelly that's when they want to scan me. At 5+6 but I think I'm gonna cancel it and book for the week after. I'm scared I won't see anything :(


----------



## justwaiting

Ladies, I had a scan at 6 wks last pregnancy beaby measured 5.4wks and there was a hb (they called it a flicker because it was faint) so you may or may not see anything. I think if you can get ur scans pushed back a week that would ensure you would see something. I have one next tuesday at 6.4 and the following week at 7.4 hoping to see a little hb.
why do they want to scan you at 5.6wks?

how is everyone feeling?
I've been having some sharp pains in my uterus and my boobs over the last few days. The nurse reassured me it's all the hormones! I'm either cranky or crying at the monet I well up at the silliest things, poor hubby! I'm looking about 5-6months pregnant with the bloating, so uncomfortable.


----------



## Embo78

I have no idea why??? My consultants secretary called me with the appointment. I didn't even mention a scan as I find them HIGHLY stressful and unpleasant. Even the ones where I see a heartbeat. I saw a heartbeat with each of my three angels and they all grew wings. The only thing that will ease me is if I see my baby's heartbeat after 8 weeks.


----------



## Embo78

My symptoms are awesome. 
Nausea
Exhaustion
Very emotional
Lots of creamy cm
Extremely sore boobs/sensitive nipples

I started my progesterone today. I'm hoping this will help me have a successful pregnancy. Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## hoping4girl

hello ladies!! I had my first doc appt today, i got progesterone to take (super spendy!) and told no sex till 11 weeks. DH is already counting down. We haven't gone 2 months w/out doing it since....well since never! lol 
i have my scan on the 4th of january..i'm hoping to see a strong heartbeat and hoping to make it that long!! keep your hopes up ladies, worrying only leads to high blood pressure right? and thats not good for us!!


----------



## justwaiting

Hi hoping, Your sounding very positive. Your right worrying will not help any of us it can be very hard tho. Taking it day by day!
Why have they said no sex until 11wks?
I am refusing sex, I just don't feel like it and am scared, dh under stands but I don't know how he'd go being told no sex until late jan. How did you hubby take the news?

Good night ladies


----------



## struth

Morning ladies - I was hoping that I could join you? I have been stalking you for a couple of days and have just about plucked up the courage to join! I got my bfp on Tuesday evening at 10dpo (the earliest even bfp I've had) and so I have been waiting a while before joining a 'due date' group. However, you ladies seem to be lovely and have all been through similar experiences so it seems like the perfect place for me. 

I came off the BCP almost exactly a year ago. Since then I have had irregular periods (only 7 cycles this whole year), possible PCOS and endo (I was being investigated for this when I fell pregnant in June so all investigations stopped), a mmc at 9.5 weeks and a mc straight after at 6.5 weeks. I'm now almost 4 weeks and just hoping with all my heart that this one decides to stick around!

My due date (going by LMP) is the 17th August 2012. 

Can I ask - do you work your due date out by LMP or by ovulation?!! In the past I have used ovulation as my cycles have been long; however, this time I ovulated on CD16 so it is only a very silght difference but at the moment one day makes all the difference to me!


----------



## Embo78

Hey struth :wave: I'm so glad you decided to join us here. I find it way more comfortable in a group of ladies who know exactly how I feel. 

I would go from ov. The only reason why they use LMP is because most ladies don't know when they ov. 

Have you got any symptoms yet?


----------



## puppycat

I think mine's the same because I ov'd CD15 so by LMP and ov it's exactly the same.

Been for my 2nd BETA, now we wait :coffee:

Scared.


----------



## Embo78

You'll be fine pups :thumbup: when do you get the results? I'm out this aft so I'll have to catch up when I'm home from Oliver's Christmas concert


----------



## puppycat

I can call at 3pm so fingers crossed they have them then.

Awww lush, a Christmas concert, :cloud9:


----------



## Embo78

His last one :cry:

Can't wait for the update :)


----------



## struth

I hope you'll be fine too Puppycat! Keep us posted - it is good to hear how other people are going on. 

Hmmm... my ticker is from LMP at the moment. I think I will leave it at that for now as one day so early on seems to be make a big difference!! Ha ha! Silly I know. Perhaps I will alter it once I have a scan. I hoping to have an early one. The nurse at the EPU said that they would give me an early scan next time round so I'm going to hold them to it.

Symptoms - so far....

Really sore nipples
Back ache (but I get this around this time in my cycle anyway)
Tired - my goodness I'm tired. I can't remember it starting this early last time...! 
Night waking - but that is probably more psychological than physical - I'm waking up to make sure I'm not bleeding!
Thirsty - so thirsy and as a consequence....
Peeing more!


----------



## Embo78

Great symptoms struth :thumbup:


----------



## struth

Thanks hon!!!

I've altered my ticker to go from conception as it makes more sense... I'm just lying to myself otherwise :haha:


----------



## Embo78

It's only a day chick! From my LMP I should be 5+2 but from when I think I ov'd I'm 4+6!!! Only 3 days but in these early days three days is like three weeks :rofl:


----------



## struth

Embo78 said:


> It's only a day chick! From my LMP I should be 5+2 but from when I think I ov'd I'm 4+6!!! Only 3 days but in these early days three days is like three weeks :rofl:

Too true!! They all seem to matter this early on don't they?


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Hi :) May I join? I'm due August 15th :)


----------



## hoping4girl

No sex because of multiple miscarriages. The doc said its about 50/50 the way docs think about it, some say its fine other say no way. he thinks having sex has the potential of causing infection or irritation, or things like that. So he says so sex. DH is taking it better now that he knows he only has 6 weeks to wait till 11 weeks, not a full 11 weeks to wait. He understands, and would rather do what he can to help than be an ahole about it. But I did tell him he needs to find a friend he can talk to, because he is going to be cranky and talk to someone about it....because I know he won't talk to me about it. so i'm hoping he does...cuz he does get cranky if he doesn't get laid!!! but...he is a man...so yeah. :)


----------



## struth

hoping4girl said:


> No sex because of multiple miscarriages. The doc said its about 50/50 the way docs think about it, some say its fine other say no way. he thinks having sex has the potential of causing infection or irritation, or things like that. So he says so sex. DH is taking it better now that he knows he only has 6 weeks to wait till 11 weeks, not a full 11 weeks to wait. He understands, and would rather do what he can to help than be an ahole about it. But I did tell him he needs to find a friend he can talk to, because he is going to be cranky and talk to someone about it....because I know he won't talk to me about it. so i'm hoping he does...cuz he does get cranky if he doesn't get laid!!! but...he is a man...so yeah. :)

That is interesting - I don't know about you but I always feel very tense when having sex when pregnant :shrug: i guess it is because I have had a history of spotting during pregnancy. In some ways, I would love a dr to say that to me :haha: Is that bad? It would just be one less thing to worry about - OH is understanding but he has his needs too :haha:

I hope your DH finds someone to talk to! And I supposed you could always 'help' him from time to time (iykwim?!!!) :hugs:


----------



## struth

Nicoleoleole said:


> Hi :) May I join? I'm due August 15th :)

Hey Nicole (is it okay if you call you that!). I joined today too!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Please add me. August 17th


----------



## struth

9babiesgone said:


> Please add me. August 17th

congrats 9babies - lets hope that this one is super sticky :hugs:

Oh - I realised that I should have changed my due date when I changed my ticker. Can I be put down as the 18th August please?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks and we are super close in due dates


----------



## struth

9babiesgone said:


> Thanks and we are super close in due dates

We are indeed - did you get your bfp today?


----------



## Embo78

Hi to the newbies :wave: nice to see you here 9 and congrats again :) are you going to test again? X


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am testing agin tomorrow. I just got some of these new tests from early pregnancy test com . Thanks. I just got my :bfp: today on a ic cheapy. Hw are you embo and struth


----------



## struth

FX'd for a darker line tomorrow for you then hon :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I saw it on the RMT. It's clearly a bfp :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks embo! And yeah thanks struth how are you both doing? I got these new test coming. Thought I would share them with you. I am addicted to new pee test. Lol
https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/detectfive-progressive-pregnancy-test.html


----------



## Embo78

Have you told hubby yet? Mine was shocked but then very happy :)


----------



## struth

Wowzer - I have never seen those before! Clever or what?!! 

Last pregnancy I drove myself mad with CB conception indicators and I have sworn to never go near them again. I think I would rather be blissfully ignorant for now. I tend to spot if things are going wrong so that will have to be my indicator this time round. 

Having said that I have ordered 2 FRERs and plan to do one on Saturday to check that the line is nice and dark and then the other early next week.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah I ordered an bunch of them. N d I can't keep a damn thing a secret I already told hubby he guessed. I am so so excited and nervous at the same time. I love frer but I didn't get a positive n those till I was 8 weeks with my daughter so I try not to get them anymore. Lol


----------



## hoping4girl

hey its ok I was excited the doc told me that! that means the pressure is off to do it, and I'm glad cuz he knows I really didn't want to. and yes, I will be trying my hardest to keep him happy!!! I would actually like to O myself, but I know thats not a good idea, so I'll just please him for tonight and hope thats enough for me! and eat chocolate during the day!! :) that will help right??


----------



## justwaiting

Welcome Struth, Nicole and 9babiesgone,
good luck to you all.

9 - I've seen your posts on several threads nice to see you hear and good luck.
those pregnancy tests are pretty cool Thank god I didn't know about them before now I'd have a cupboard full of them!!! As it is I have taken about 5 and twice weekly blood tests since I found out!

Hoping - It's great when hubbies are on board and help however they can. 

How did you all tell you hubbies?
I told mine by wrapping the test up and writing 3rd time lucky on the front in a bag with a pink blanket, my aunty saw us a vision of him holding a little girl in a pink blanket in the hospital. I wanted it to be different this time.

Got my bloods back yesterday hcg is 3488 which is great, I don't have to go back for a week now but have an us on Tuesday. I can't wait.
Symptoms
Very tired
Sore/ achey boobs and painful nipples
Bloating
Nausea on and off 
Thirsty

hope everyone is going well


----------



## struth

Thanks Justwaiting and happy 6 weeks :happydance: Great news about your hcg - that sounds like a very healthy number.

I was going to wait and tell OH at the weekend once I got to 14dpo.....however, we were sat on the sofa the other night having a cuddle (which we never do - OH is not the most affectionate) and it just seemed right. I went and slipped the test in my pocket and waited for a good moment. We were talking about my diet (I had just started - I wanted to lose a stone!) and Christmas and how I would manage it and I just told him that it probably wasn't the best time to diet. Of course, he thought I was pulling out because of Christmas and started on a lecture...until I pulled out the test and the penny dropped. 

He was lovely that evening - he isn't the most positive of people at the best of times and when I told him about my last pregnancy he virtually told me it was doomed. He was right and I knew it but I didn't want to hear it. Anyway, this one it was likely it slowly sunk in and he kept making excited little comments throughout the night. It was so cute.

Just did another test on ICs and it is sooo much darker than it was at 11dpo (I'm 13dpo today - the day AF was due). I'm happy for now :)


----------



## struth

hoping4girl said:


> hey its ok I was excited the doc told me that! that means the pressure is off to do it, and I'm glad cuz he knows I really didn't want to. and yes, I will be trying my hardest to keep him happy!!! I would actually like to O myself, but I know thats not a good idea, so I'll just please him for tonight and hope thats enough for me! and eat chocolate during the day!! :) that will help right??

Chocolate always helps :winkwink:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awe chocolate the line got slightly darker today at 10 dpo and I am starting to think it is sticky, bc usually the lines get lighter if it isn't sticking. Off topic my 3 year old has an bad fever so please send some good healing vibes his way please and tia


----------



## Embo78

Yay for darker lines 9 :)

I'm feeling low today. My symptoms seem to have gone. I found out one of my bnb budds could be having her fourth mc so that's made me feel sad too. 

How is everyone keeping up their spirits? Does everyone else have "bad" days?


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey embo! I def have bad days. I think about m/c every day. Its hard not to when you spend so much time on bnb. Its a great place for support but not so great when you're trying to stay positive! Everywhere you look theres another sad story. :( 

You're not alone. My symptoms have virtually gone as well. They have been less and less for the past 3-4 days. I'm trying to remember to stay positive!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have bad days a lot buti don't know I try to vent in rpl or in my journal. It is hard not to be cautious and sad sometimes. I am sorry for your friend :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks kosmik :hugs: It's just hard to remain positive when you're PAL. I keep wondering whether I'm intuitively knowing this pregnancy will fail or I'm thinking the worst to try to protect myself. I suppose I'll know either way in a couple of weeks and until then I should treasure my pregnancy while I can :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks 9 :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah well when you have rpl it sucks and I am anxious as he'll about it I just hide it. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Np embo I am struggling bc my son is sick and I feel like crap and i am nervous I feel ya


----------



## Embo78

What's wrong with your son 9?


----------



## 9babiesgone

He has an fever, just an small one, but I worry way too much. Bc it reminds me of my daughter when she had her seiUres. He hasn't had one , but I guess it just brings me back an dmakes me paranoid if I wasn't right next to him on my iPad, I would freak. I keep checking on him every 5 min. I know it isn't too serious so far, it it just makes me anxious.


----------



## nursekelly

hi ladies! so sorry i've been gone a few days...i work 12 hr shifts at the hospital, and when i work a few in a row i pretty much go straight to bed then straight back to work (blah) but i just wanted to pop in and say hello :hi: welcome and congrats to all the newbies!! i promise, promise, promise i'll get you on our rainbow list asap! can't wait to actually be able to read through these latest posts! 

off to bed i go :sleep:


----------



## Hopefuljane

Hi can I join you ladies? First time posting.. Im 5 ish weeks pregnant following a MC in Aug.. and finding this so hard! Last week felt fine and started to feel pg symptoms but have had cramps and aching on and off since sun... doctor sent me for scan wed cos of pains but I thought I was 5.2 and they said measuring 4.5 - 5. And no yolk sac yet though they said its too early... argh hate this time and just want it all to be ok! Thought it would be nice to chat to people in simiar position..


----------



## puppycat

Having a bad day too hun. I worked myself up so much yesterday i had a really bad crampy tummy, silly really but PAL is hard. I just want to sleep for 8 weeks


----------



## 9babiesgone

Me too puppy big :hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi ladies and I am so, so sorry for your losses. It really is hard. I had to jump in and say hi after reading your posts b/c I am feeling exactly those things you all have said. PAL is such a scary and anxiety filled time. 

puppycat- I totally get wanting to just sleep through the next 8 weeks. My DH is so great and I know he worries too but it is a different experience being the pregnant one. If I didn't have to think about what may or may not happen until week 16, I'd be one happy lady.

Hope it gets easier for us all -


----------



## puppycat

Thanks hun :hugs: counting down one milestone at a time x


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'm just caustiously popping in to say hi! Had an mmc at 11weeks in Oct and got my new bfp last weekend. Due date 13th Aug all being well. Started with quite bad lower backache today so a bit worried :-(


----------



## croydongirl

Ladies, I would like to cautiously join you. After 5 early losses I am a little over 6 weeks, due August 2nd I think. 
Praying they see a heart beat at my scan on Thursday. I have never got this far. Hoping the nausea and heartburn are good signs. 
I felt rough yesterday and was desperate to feel better, and then today I have felt better and been terrified there is something wrong...come back nausea!! Anyway, hoping all is still well with the bubs and that we actually get to meet this one.


----------



## justwaiting

Hi To all the newbies. Can't wait to share this journey with all of you.

Sounds like were all feeling very anxious. It is hard, one day at a time is all we can do I think anyway. Although I also would like to wake up in february having a successful 12ish week scan.

9 - I'm glad the tests are getting darker fingers crossed.

My symptoms -
fatigue
Vivid dreams
Nipple sensitivity 
Painful to move boobs
Nausea
bloating
All except for the fatigue and bloating come and go but they have started to come and go everyday since about friday which is nice. I'm happy not to feel them every second of the day but as long as I feel them at some point I'm happy.
First scan tomorrow I can't wait!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hi ladies! I'd love to join you! I am very cautiously pg after 2 early losses in Aug an Nov. Fell pg straight away after last mc. Hoping this one sticks!! So sorry forall of your losses :hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

Jaxvipe said:


> Hi ladies! I'd love to join you! I am very cautiously pg after 2 early losses in Aug an Nov. Fell pg straight away after last mc. Hoping this one sticks!! So sorry forall of your losses :hugs:

I'm using progesterone too. I have to use the suppositories. fun times! ha ha but I will take it if it helps this one stick and grow healthy.

Does anyone else have moments of feeling really hopeful and then moments when you are convinced its not going to end well? I am struggling to trust it is going to be ok. I am terrified our scan will show the baby stopped growing and never got a steady heart beat. I can;t imagine anything worse than laying there legs in the air and the sonographer not being able to find a heartbeat. 

I know there is nothing I can do to change the outcome, but its still a nerve wracking wait. 

Hoping to be celebrating with you all in August!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Yes I know exactly how you feel. I'm so excited for the scan but I'm terrified that we won't see what we are supposed to see.


----------



## croydongirl

When is your scan and how far along will you be?


----------



## croydongirl

I just saw it in your sigi!

I hope that time passes quickly for you. I only have to wait until Thursday that feels far away! Luckily this time of year there is lots of things going on some time seems to pass by fast. I hope that is the case for you. Although if you are anything like me, its hard to think about ANYTHING else apart from pregnancy....geesh!


----------



## Jaxvipe

My scan is on the 28th and I will be 7w5d


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Hello,
I just got my BFP today by my calculations I will be due on August 20th!! Hoping for a sticky bean.


----------



## nursekelly

welcome ladies! congrats on your bfps! hopefully we'll all get through this journey together!

it's about 3:30 am here and i can't sleep!! i'm going in for a scan this morning at 8:30 and i couldn't be more nervous!! i'll be 5w6d. i'm scared there won't be anything to see or it will be an eptopic or something else! :nope: i've got to walk myself off the ledge! lol. 

i hope everyone else is doing well and having lots of symptoms! will update on scan results!


----------



## Embo78

I hope your scan goes well :) I'll be looking forward to how you get on.

Hey babybumplove :)


----------



## struth

I'm feeling exactly the same ladies - generally I'm feeling really positive about this one. My lines on ICs have got much darker over the past 5/6 days and all seems to be going well BUT I have moment where I wonder if I am being set up for a huge fall. I just keep telling myself - new sperm, new egg....!

Wow - so many scans coming up. I'm hoping to get one at around 7 weeks. I will head to the dr next week and see what they say. I was told after my mmc in August that they would scan my next one - my next one didn't get that far :cry: but I'm hoping that this one will. 

Nursekelly - :hugs: I have had a sleepness night too and I don't even have a scan in the morning. I can imagine that you are very nervous. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you. Update us when you can :hugs:

And welcome to the new ladies - congratulations on your bfps and I'm looking forward to taking on this journey with you all.


----------



## justwaiting

welcome babybumplove. congratulations.

Kelly - just breath hun it'll be ok. mines tomorrow at 10. I hope when I check in tomorrow you have some great news. Goodluck


----------



## Hopefuljane

Good luck with all the scans today.. Ive got a follow up scan next mon and am already dreading it. Think im 5w 6d today, and dont really have any symptoms apart from sore bb's. Wishing I felt sick which I know is ridculous but atleast I'd feel more confident. What symptoms do you all have?


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck Kelly!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Good luck Kelly. Guess I am the one only one without an early scan. I have to wait 4 more weeks


----------



## KozmikKitten

9 - I havent gotten a scan yet either. I dont go see the nurse for my initial visit until 8 wks. So hopefully I'll get a scan soon after that, probably around 9-10 weeks!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah I have been seen just once and it was like an pee test and then sent with another appt at 8 weeks . I am sorry you have to wait too. It sucks majorly


----------



## struth

In the UK we usually have to wait until 12 weeks but I am trying to get an early one (here 7-8 weeks IS early!) due to the mcs. I have just booked an appointment with my GP for next week when I wil be 5.5 weeks. Hopefully she will then book me in for a scan at the Early Pregnancy Unit at around about 7 weeks. Then will be the mw appointment at 8 weeks and the usual scan at 12 weeks.

Any news on the scans yet ladies?

I did a FRER today (at 16dpo) and it was super dark. I have never had one that dark before. I'm hoping that is good news!


----------



## Embo78

Anxiously awaiting nursekellys news :)


----------



## struth

Me too!


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all I'm back to ttc. Wishing you all the best for the next 7-8 months x


----------



## struth

cazi77 said:


> Hiya all I'm back to ttc. Wishing you all the best for the next 7-8 months x

So sorry to hear that cazi77 - how awful :( I hope that your next bean is super sticky hon :hugs:


----------



## Fergie

Hey ladies.
My wee Boo was an August 2011 rainbow and i just wanted to say to try (and i know it's really hard) to enjoy your pregnancies and to all goodluck, good health and try not to worry. Your little rainbows will be here sooner than you know. :D xx


----------



## croydongirl

cazi77 said:


> Hiya all I'm back to ttc. Wishing you all the best for the next 7-8 months x

So sorry to hear that. Wishing you a sticky bean very soon x


----------



## nursekelly

cazi77 said:


> Hiya all I'm back to ttc. Wishing you all the best for the next 7-8 months x

so sorry hun :nope: wishing you the best.


----------



## nursekelly

so....results are: baby is there! and even saw the flicker of a tiny heart beating :happydance: i'm so thankful, that was so much more than i expected being so early. i'm measuring right on track (even a day sooner) and will have another scan december 27th at 8wks. i also have 3 large cysts but doc said it's good b/c it will keep my progesterone high and support the pregnancy. i still have a good ways to go before i will feel out of the woods, but for now...i'm happy :cloud9:

i'll try to attach a little pic. it's not very clear b/c my scanner is broken so i had to take a pic w/ my phone!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111212-00256.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Future Mama

That's great news! Congratulations!! I'm just a few days behind you and was wondering if you're having a lot of symptoms. I'm having sore boobs and insomnia but no fatigue or nausea yet. I have an ultrasound next week and really hoping I'm right on track as well.


----------



## Jaxvipe

cazi77 said:


> Hiya all I'm back to ttc. Wishing you all the best for the next 7-8 months x

:hugs: so sorry to hear :hugs:


----------



## nursekelly

thanks mama! i'm not having too terrible of symptoms yet...a little nausea, fatigue, and constipation! and i had trouble sleeping last night, but i was anxious about the scan. i really wasn't expecting to see that much so early, but i'm so thankful that we did. alot of times its just the sac, but then baby shows up a few days later. so i'm glad i won't be on pins and needles til the next scan. 

good luck to you next week!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats Kelly! That is sooo awesome! I'm happy for you!!


----------



## justwaiting

Cazi - I'm so sorry for you loss. I hope to see u back with a sticky bean very soon.

Kelly - Fantastic news. What was the hb? It's such a good thing to see everything going well so far isn't it, so reassuring! Turns out your actually a head of me too!

afm - I had my scan this morning, Baby measured 5.5wks, a few days behind which is ok because I measured late and the scans can be out by 2 days. I have a new edd of the 9th of August but will keep the 3rd until I have had my follow up scan next week. Baby's hb was flickering away at 178bpm, it was so awesome to see such an obvious hb for a baby measuring 2mm to have such an obvious hb was unreal. Everything looked great the sonographer said exactly what she would expect and nothing to worry about even the few days behind isn't anything to worry about. Who knows I may catch up!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0617.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jaxvipe

That's awesome jw and nursekelly!! So glad your scans went good


----------



## struth

Glad to hear about the positive scans ladies - :happydance: Great news!!!

I'm so excited for you both :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Brilliant news nursekelly and justwaiting :) :) :) :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Gorgeous scan pictures girls - very jealous!!!! I wont get a scan till 12weeks :-(


----------



## puppycat

Fab news girls - love the pics xxx


----------



## struth

Morning ladies - how are we all today. I'm good - just watching the days slowly pass by...

I've been getting those really fleeting bouts of nausea - the ones which you wonder whether you have imagined or not? Does anyone else get that? I'd like some full on sickness to reassure me!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Morning!
Great news justwaiting! Thank you both for such great scan pics! Gives us all something to be happy about!

I am sooo happy to be a blueberry today. Small victory for me, as I didnt get this far last time! =)


----------



## 9babiesgone

Woohoo scans are lovely
And happy milestone kazmik kitten

I am still sick, need to see someone. My levels were 500 yesterday and the day before were 100 so I feel a tad better about this pregnancy.


----------



## struth

Congrats on your levels 9babies - that is a fab increase in 24 hours!! :wohoo:

And congrats on becoming a blueberry kosmik! i'm dying to be something other than a poppyseed (that is the down side of an early bfp as you are a poppyseed from the off until 5 weeks!).

Oh - and after talking about it earlier I think I might be getting nausea! Just been out to lunch and it made me feel queezy in my belly. :wohoo:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks struth. :hugs:


----------



## Jenna1984

Brilliant scans nursekelly and just waiting, I'm so pleased for you guys. I have a private scan at 7 pm tomorrow, hope mine is positive too! X


----------



## struth

GL Jenna :hugs:


----------



## Jaxvipe

My nausea is in full force today haven't threw up yet but I know its coming


----------



## tu123

Can i join in for August 20th please

Second month of ttc after 5mths being anoovulatory post a long drawn out MC.


----------



## StephBord

I am hoping you all don't mind if I join you. I've been following this thread for the past week but just felt too nervous to join. PAL is extremely stressful and every day I am convinced I am going to miscarry again. I have a good feeling about this pregnancy, but ti's impossible to get the what ifs out of my head. My EDD is August 10, which is one year and one day after the EDD of my chemical pregnancy that I had last December.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Welcome hunny! I thought TTC was stressful but this is just :wacko:


----------



## Embo78

Hey Steph so glad you decided to join. PAL is so hard :hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies, love reading all the great updates. I would ask for your prayers and good thoughts for my scan later. I was supposed to have one Thursday they moved it up to today. My symptoms have pretty much gone and I am getting some weird feelings and light camping in my back. I am terrified its over and when we get there the scan will show nothing left. 
I cannot think about anything else and just want to know whats going on. I just want to be prepared for a miscarriage if one is coming my way. I have never been this far along so I am not sure what one would feel like but I know I would want to clear my calendar to be prepared :( 
Hoping for a miracle, but preparing my heart for the worst at the same time.


----------



## StephBord

I will keep you in my prayers croydongirl. I hope everything goes well at your scan! :hugs:


----------



## jd83

HI all, cautiously stepping into the PAL group, just got BFP today, due 8/22/12. Excited and terrified all at once.


----------



## justwaiting

Goodluck Croydongirl. I hope you get a nice surprise on your scan. Every moment of this PAL journey is nerve racking and terrifying. keeping everything crossed for you.

Welcome to the new comers, It's nice to see so many people joining the group.

Snacking away on dry salty biscuits, yum, but it's keeping the nausea down a bit. Man I wish I was a vomity person, I could use a good chuck right now!!! Food is starting to make my tummy turn, Nothing sounds good but I chose the less off putting option. I hope I'm not imagining these symptoms, they feel pretty real to me.


----------



## croydongirl

So back form the scan. Still pregnant. Heartbeat was 113, which makes me nervous but the tech said they just want it to be over 100 for where I am. It was only 5 days ago they couldn't read the heart beat at all so I should be breathing a sign of relief but that didn't quite happen yet. I hope I can relax now and understand that my body feels like this, and THIS is what it feels like to be pregnant!
Praying for a strong healthy heartbeat at our next scan in a week...please Jesus!
Thanks for all your kind wishes and prayers. They are very appreciated.


----------



## struth

Glad to hear that you had a positive scan Croydongirl! Great news - and everything I have read about hbs says exactly what you have just said (I had a mmc which started with a slow hb - about 60 - at 7 weeks so I read up quite a bit!!). At your stage anything over 100 is fine - the little thing has only just started beating and it is slowly gearing up! I'm sure next week will be fine :hugs:

Welcome to the new ladies - congratulations!!! PAL is hard, very hard - we just have to take small positive steps and hope that all goes well. :hugs:

Justwaiting - I feel the same. I spent all afternoon yesterday feeling nauseous. I know I did but part of me keeps thinking I'm imagining it! It is funny like that isn't it?


----------



## filipenko32

Can I join?! I am pregnant after 3 losses and feeling hopeful! I think my due date *will* be 20th August.


----------



## BERDC99

I am due around 8/12/12. I had my first u/s at 4 weeks and 5 days just to make sure it was in the right place. Have another scheduled for 12/28 praying to see a heartbeat then cause I will be 7w and 3 d. My beta were 522.8 and two days later it was 1400. I am so nervous. Every trip to the bathroom I am freaked that I will see blood like I did in my last pregnancy. I wish there was a way the doctor could just tell us that everything is going to be okay and not to worry. 

Here is a picture of my bean from the other day.
 



Attached Files:







little bean.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome BERD! PAL can feel terrible! I know exactly what you mean about checking for blood! Welcome to the thread! Everyone here is sooo supportive!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

filipenko32 said:


> Can I join?! I am pregnant after 3 losses and feeling hopeful! I think my due date *will* be 20th August.

HEY! I am also due on August 20th. How are you feeling?


----------



## filipenko32

BabyBumpLove said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join?! I am pregnant after 3 losses and feeling hopeful! I think my due date *will* be 20th August.
> 
> HEY! I am also due on August 20th. How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Hi! I feel ok mainly. I'm on steroids so they mask sickness but was feeling sick yesterday. No cramps or anything, have you? I'm hoping that no cramping is a good thing! Kind of just feel like everything feels tight if you know what I mean. No bb pain really, just twinges now and again. I keep poas to see if my tests are getting darker! And they are but im a bit of a poas addict anyway! what about you?


----------



## struth

hey Fili :wave: - good to see you here.

And welcome BERDC99 too! Congrats - I think what you describe is completely normal for PAL.

So I had a bit of spotting yesterday and a tiny bit this morning too. It has freaked me out completely and my positivity that I had about this pregnancy has drained from me. I'm hoping it is nothing - just a bit of breakthrough bleeding or something but it is the no knowing that is the killer. I have a drs appointment on Tues anyway so I'll mention it then. I'm going to push for an early scan. 

Keep your FX for me ladies :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I'm setting off for my scan in an hour eeek. Cross everything for me girls.


----------



## justwaiting

berd and fili welcome. Good luck for you both. bring on august i say!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Morning girls, has anyone else had any brown spotting? I had it yesterday and went to walk in centre who rung epau for me. They said its too early to scan me so to give it a week and see what happens....
Its only brown and just when I wipe so far and if anything I feel like my symptoms are getting stronger so I dont know what going on really?!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs moo, and struth Davies on another pal thread had it and she went for scan yesterday and is measuring perfectly with a good heartbeat, don't worry about that at all. You could go for scan just to put pu your mind at rest x x


----------



## filipenko32

I just did a clear blue digi and I'm 2-3 already at 17dpo and a very dark line on a frer, I know it's early days but I've never seen a line so dark on a frer even when I was seven weeks so I am over the moon!


----------



## struth

filipenko32 said:


> I just did a clear blue digi and I'm 2-3 already at 17dpo and a very dark line on a frer, I know it's early days but I've never seen a line so dark on a frer even when I was seven weeks so I am over the moon!

I've had really dark lines too Fili! Are they monitoring your betas alongside your steroids? Any idea what they are?



MrsMoo72 said:


> Morning girls, has anyone else had any brown spotting? I had it yesterday and went to walk in centre who rung epau for me. They said its too early to scan me so to give it a week and see what happens....
> Its only brown and just when I wipe so far and if anything I feel like my symptoms are getting stronger so I dont know what going on really?!

I have honey - I posted just above you. I started yesterday - only a tiny bit - with pink CM and today it is more brown but still there. I'm nervous as hell as I had exactly the same last time round but I'm trying to stay positive. I'm not even 5 weeks so there is nothing they can do yet. You could push to have your bloods monitored if you felt that would make you feel better? I have an appointment at the drs on Tuesday anyway (I booked it as I'm going to ask for an early scan as the EPAU said they would give me one when I got pregnant again) so I will mention it to her then. I'm just going to monitor it for now and if it gets worse try and see someone earlier and ask for bloods. 



filipenko32 said:


> Mrs moo, and struth Davies on another pal thread had it and she went for scan yesterday and is measuring perfectly with a good heartbeat, don't worry about that at all. You could go for scan just to put pu your mind at rest x x

Thanks Fili - that helps. I think that both myself and MrsMoo are both too early for a scan though. They don't like to scan you at the EPAU until about 6-7 weeks as you sometimes can't see much (other than a sac) before then anyway. My EPAU said that they like to wait until they are sure that the hb would be established. 

I guess we just have to wait it out for now MrsMoo - are you going to push for an early scan?


----------



## Embo78

Nurse Kelly can you take me off the front page please? Not one person has wished me luck for today and ignored me so I'll be unsubscribing.

Thanks.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks struth. I rung the epau myself this morn as discharge has now gone a bit stringy. She seemed to think that as my implantation bleed had been bright red, that this was just the rest of that old blood coming away now. Feel a bit better after speaking to her but think I will be still ringing them next week for a scan!
Hope evrythings ok with you xxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Embo I just signed on and was going to say good luck to you when I got through catching up! I really do hope your scan goes well today!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww embo :hugs: I honestly missed your post this morning in my excitement probably. The girls on here are so lovely, it would be a shame if you unsubscribed. I think the post was just missed in a fast moving thread. Sometimes people post and then read back in their own time. It is quite hard to keep up sometimes. I wished you luck last night on another thread. I'm glad everything is there that should be that's great news! :happydance: x x


----------



## Hopefuljane

Good luck embo.

Struth and Mrs M I am also having brown spotting today, feeling properly down as this is the exact stage it all went wrong last time and happened in exactly the same way. Have a scan booked for mon but pretty sure it will all be over by then :( This is SOO hard!


----------



## filipenko32

How far along are you hopeful?


----------



## puppycat

Hopefuljane said:


> Good luck embo.
> 
> Struth and Mrs M I am also having brown spotting today, feeling properly down as this is the exact stage it all went wrong last time and happened in exactly the same way. Have a scan booked for mon but pretty sure it will all be over by then :( This is SOO hard!

Sorry lovely, try and rest up and not worry. Spotting is quite common in first tri :hugs:


----------



## struth

Embo - sorry if I missed you. I've been in a complete panic of my own this morning. I'm spotting on exactly the same day as my previous pregnancy (which did not end well). While I'm trying to stay positive it is difficult and I missed your post. 

We all do our best to support each other but sometimes as another poster said, on a fast moving thread sometimes posts get missed.


----------



## struth

Hopefuljane said:


> Good luck embo.
> 
> Struth and Mrs M I am also having brown spotting today, feeling properly down as this is the exact stage it all went wrong last time and happened in exactly the same way. Have a scan booked for mon but pretty sure it will all be over by then :( This is SOO hard!

hey hopeful - it doesn't necessarily mean the same thing is going to happen. That is what I keep telling myself. Rest up, take care of yourself and I hope that Monday brings good news :hugs:


----------



## struth

MrsMoo72 said:


> Thanks struth. I rung the epau myself this morn as discharge has now gone a bit stringy. She seemed to think that as my implantation bleed had been bright red, that this was just the rest of that old blood coming away now. Feel a bit better after speaking to her but think I will be still ringing them next week for a scan!
> Hope evrythings ok with you xxx

Glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better. Mine has been a bit stringy today too but it is still really light. I'm trying to stay positive (but I have my moments).

Can you get a scan through the EPAU directly? I have to be referred by my dr hence the appointment on Tuesday to ask her to refer me.


----------



## filipenko32

Struth don't panic Hun. In Lesley regan's book she says bleeding is completely normal and she had it herself early on. Dont panic, I think youre going to be fine. X x x oh no hcg tests for me this time, don't want them and it's not my new consultants protocol. Judging by the frer and digi I would say they're at least over one thousand, happy with that! X x


----------



## struth

Thanks Fili - I'm just about managing to keep a lid on it but at times it gets difficult. I know it can be completely fine but when you have been there before it is difficult, isn't it? 

I'm planning to stay away from betas too - I figure that they will make me feel better if they are good but if they are not I would find out just before Christmas and would spend Christmas waiting for the inevitable. I'd rather not know at the moment. I just keep reminding myself that my tests are super dark, my symptoms are coming and going as they should, and I AM pregnant!


----------



## filipenko32

:wohoo: (Not going to get my hopes up too high just yet though)
 



Attached Files:







17dpo.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## filipenko32

Struth, that's so right. I completely know what you're going through, it's so hard but you are going to have a successful pregnancy and there is no reason on this earth at the moment that the successful pregnancy is not this one. I think most women bleed during pregnancy, I think the figure is 50/50/ obviously sometimes it's not good as you know but more often than not it's fine. Hang in there, hun x x x :friends:


----------



## struth

Thanks hon - exactly the pep talk I need. 

And lovely tests!! :wohoo:


----------



## Mrskg

Hi ladies can I join please x feeling a bit lost at the moment tww has been my home for the last few months and I really don't feel ready for first tri x I think this is just where I need to be since all you ladies "unfortunately" know how I'm feeling right now x

My EDD is 27th august xxx


----------



## struth

Welcome Mrskg and congrats! I understand how you feel completely. I don't feel ready for 1st tri either. Let's just hang out here for a while...!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi mrskg :wave:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hi MrsKG!!

Yeh Struth i just rung them direct. With my last pregnancy i just called in and asked as well.


----------



## Mrskg

Hiya thanks for the welcome to my new home xxx there seems to be a lot of pma here just what I need x half of me can't stop smiling the other half says you've been here before don't get sucked in! Decided though this is a different pregnancy an my beany deserves to be loved just like the rest xxx onwards an upwards xxxx

Loving all your early scan pics x I'm going to phone epu next week to book one want to wait till after af due so they don't know I tested early I was advised not too, stupid advice cause even if I didn't test I'd know if I had another chemical! 

Im thinking around 7wks x last 2 ended at 4wks 5days an first was a mmc found out at 12wks baby stopped growing at 6wks so thinking I just need to get passed that stage xx


----------



## Hopefuljane

filipenko32 said:


> How far along are you hopeful?

Im 6w 1 day I think.. Scan on monday to confirm..

As well as some spotting this am (none since morning) I just dont seem to be getting other symptoms I think I should be. Sore boobs but dont feel sick or anything. Still, not out yet, but just hard to remain positive...


----------



## 9babiesgone

Hey good morning.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww hopeful, it's more than likely going to be fine, keep thinking that Hun and I'll keep everything crossed for you. X x x


----------



## nursekelly

Embo78 said:


> Nurse Kelly can you take me off the front page please? Not one person has wished me luck for today and ignored me so I'll be unsubscribing.
> 
> Thanks.

embo...so sorry you have felt ignored! i'm just getting up here to see this. i pray everything has gone great w/ your scan! and i would love for you to update us. i will take you off, if you wish...but i hope you will want to stay with us!!


----------



## filipenko32

Can you put me on nursekelly? PMA!


----------



## nursekelly

lots of new ladies to join us! welcome and congrats on your :bfp: it's difficult being PAL so it's nice to have you all here. sometimes it might take me a couple days for me to update, and if i happen to miss you make sure you message me so i can fix it! also...there are a few ladies that i'm not sure of your due date, so check and see if it's listed on the first page. if not drop a note to let me know and i will add it :) 

also, we lost Embo today and this makes me sad. i hope she will return, but let's try to make a special effort to acknowledge everybody's concerns/progress. i know it's not easy especially as one of you said it's a fast moving page...so i know it's easy to get missed. i just hate to lose people for this reason. we're all so supportive of each other and need each other! 

bleeding/spotting...i know this can be common in early pregnancy as there is implantation bleeding. that being said, any bleeding has to be taken seriously. but because most of us are so early, there isn't much they can do to reassure us, especially when its less than 5-6 wks. don't get too down b/c it's so early i really feel like it's implantation!

yay for some of you reaching milestones! :happydance: not sure when i'll feel like i've reached mine! maybe 13 wks? so still a long ways to go! 

afm...i'm having really bad nausea in the afternoon/evenings and soooo exhausted that i fall asleep in the evenings and end up wide awake at like 3am! gonna force myself to stay awake today! but geez...between pg and a 4 year old...i'm wore out!! at my u/s they found 3 large cysts...ouch! has anyone else ever had this while pregnant? the doc said it's a good thing b/c it keeps progesterone high...which is great for me! mine is usually so low. 

this seems to be getting to long! so good luck ladies! w/ appts and scans and what not! hope everyone is getting lots of symptoms!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I I'll try to catch up later. Hw did everyone's scans Go? Hw did yours go nursekelly?


----------



## Jenna1984

Hi all, had my scan last night. Now I'm more confused than ever! Thought I was 7w or maybe 6w 6d at a push...
Bubs was there, sort of. A little blob with a halo type ring. Sonographer said that it all looks normal for the GA of 6w 2d and that loads of people have their dates out by a little, she will rescan me next Friday. It's an awful long time to wait, esp as I had an MMC in sept. She also said it was just that little bit too early for a heartbeat. 
Can anyone reassure me please? I'm thinking hhis is another MMC right now... Xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Jenna, I wo uld say that is pretty normal to me. I wish I could be more help. :hugs:


----------



## struth

MrsMoo72 said:


> Hi MrsKG!!
> 
> Yeh Struth i just rung them direct. With my last pregnancy i just called in and asked as well.

It is funny how they are all so different isn't it? I was under their care during my mmc and they said that I could have a scan next time. The following cycle I got pregnant again so I rang them about a scan and they said I had to be referred... :shrug:



Mrskg said:


> Hiya thanks for the welcome to my new home xxx there seems to be a lot of pma here just what I need x half of me can't stop smiling the other half says you've been here before don't get sucked in! Decided though this is a different pregnancy an my beany deserves to be loved just like the rest xxx onwards an upwards xxxx

I love that - your new home. I hope we can all settle in and feel comfortable with each other. 

And I'm loving your attitude - it's a new egg and new sperm :hugs:



Hopefuljane said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> How far along are you hopeful?
> 
> Im 6w 1 day I think.. Scan on monday to confirm..
> 
> As well as some spotting this am (none since morning) I just dont seem to be getting other symptoms I think I should be. Sore boobs but dont feel sick or anything. Still, not out yet, but just hard to remain positive...Click to expand...

Keep you head up honey - my symptoms are coming and going and from what I hear that is normal. Some people just don't get any at all :shrug: Four more sleeps hon :hugs:



9babiesgone said:


> Hey good morning.

:wave: morning!!



nursekelly said:


> also, we lost Embo today and this makes me sad. i hope she will return, but let's try to make a special effort to acknowledge everybody's concerns/progress. i know it's not easy especially as one of you said it's a fast moving page...so i know it's easy to get missed. i just hate to lose people for this reason. we're all so supportive of each other and need each other!

This makes me sad too as I always try to support ladies on here. I have had so much support from this site myself. I think what happened was that there were other ladies posting at a similar time with quite negative symptoms and so people missed her post as they were providing support to those that needed some advice. Of course, we all hope that Embo's scan went well and that she comes back.



> afm...i'm having really bad nausea in the afternoon/evenings and soooo exhausted that i fall asleep in the evenings and end up wide awake at like 3am! gonna force myself to stay awake today! but geez...between pg and a 4 year old...i'm wore out!! at my u/s they found 3 large cysts...ouch! has anyone else ever had this while pregnant? the doc said it's a good thing b/c it keeps progesterone high...which is great for me! mine is usually so low.
> 
> this seems to be getting to long! so good luck ladies! w/ appts and scans and what not! hope everyone is getting lots of symptoms!

I'm glad to hear that you are having good symptoms honey - I just hope that they are not too bad to cope with. I don't have other children so can't imagine what it would be like to be chasing round after them at the same time. 

I haven't had cysts while pregnant so can't help there I'm afraid... I hope they stop being painful :hugs:



Jenna1984 said:


> Hi all, had my scan last night. Now I'm more confused than ever! Thought I was 7w or maybe 6w 6d at a push...
> Bubs was there, sort of. A little blob with a halo type ring. Sonographer said that it all looks normal for the GA of 6w 2d and that loads of people have their dates out by a little, she will rescan me next Friday. It's an awful long time to wait, esp as I had an MMC in sept. She also said it was just that little bit too early for a heartbeat.
> Can anyone reassure me please? I'm thinking hhis is another MMC right now... Xxx

Another lady on here (who knows her stuff) has told me that scans can be +/- 4 or 5 days out. At this stage our little bubs are so tiny that a millimetre makes all the difference. You are not far out from what you thought so it could just be there. As for hb, it is probably just too early - our EPU won't scan before 7 weeks (and preferably 8) as anything before then can be ambiguous. Some start beating at 6 weeks, others take a bit longer. I know that you will worry so its pointless for me to say try not to - we're here to help you through to next Friday though :hugs:


----------



## Jenna1984

Thanks 9babies and struth. I wish there was a fast forward button to get to 12 weeks.


Xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Oh yeah me too struth. N ia m procrastinating about cleaning. I need to clean so so bad. Lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'm with you on that Jenna - wish i could hibernate for the next 35 weeks!!


----------



## croydongirl

MrsMoo72 said:


> I'm with you on that Jenna - wish i could hibernate for the next 35 weeks!!

me too - I still haven't taken a shower today, I'm in bed watching TV...and I just want to go to sleep and wake up in 8 months!


----------



## MrsMoo72

croydongirl said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> I'm with you on that Jenna - wish i could hibernate for the next 35 weeks!!
> 
> me too - I still haven't taken a shower today, I'm in bed watching TV...and I just want to go to sleep and wake up in 8 months!Click to expand...

Jealous croydon! I have a 2yo to run round after - i miss sleep!!! But i wouldn't change him for the world.


----------



## filipenko32

Embo is a really nice lady. It was an emotional day for her today but I really do think it was just a missed post in a fast moving thread along with the symptoms we were discussing as you said nurse.


----------



## missparker

Im due 22nd August, A long way off I know, But cant help getting excited already :)


----------



## filipenko32

Miss Parker, our due dates are so close! Morning ladies, when did you all get a 3+ on a clear blue digi?


----------



## Mrskg

Morning x I'm still to scared to go near a digi even just for 1-2 so will be waiting till next week x in oct I had a 1-2 on digi then a week later not pregnant an seeing those words was horrendous xx

Congrats Miss Parker my EDD is 27th an I can't help but be excited too x my hubby was a bit down about it all last night had to have a chat an tell him I need him to be positive if we have another loss we will just have to deal with it I dont want to be sitting with faces tripping us for next few weeks/months x


----------



## jd83

Morning ladies! So I am feeling extremely positive about this pregnancy as of this morning:) Had raging morning sickness, and only 4 wks 3 days, so I am taking this as a really good sign! I have never had more than nausea with the two I m/c, so I am so hoping this is heading in the right direction:)


----------



## filipenko32

Aww mrskg, hope i didn't bring back bad memories x x x the hubbies do find it harder than we think they will. Mine has become very practical about it after three losses, he helps me now because he says we will just keel trying but I think it takes hubbies a while to get their heads around it. Its so unlikely to happen again though, I know that won't sound convincing coming from me but it is very rare to miscarry recurrently. Chances are you'll be fine this time! X x


----------



## filipenko32

That's great jd!


----------



## jd83

Who knew that throwing up could be so exciting, lol


----------



## BERDC99

jd83 said:


> Who knew that throwing up could be so exciting, lol

Lucky, I so want ms and havent had any yet.


----------



## filipenko32

I'm on steroids to suppress my immune system and stop it attacking the pregnancies this time round and the steroids mask the sickness, have had a bit of nausea first thing in the morning but nothing much. I think it mostly kicks in for most women at 6 weeks but everyone is different and lots don't get it.


----------



## Mrskg

No it's fine fili I'm just scared of digi's now an the epu nurse was totally against them!!! I just wish they'd make them more sensitive other tests manage don't know why they can't! 
Lol a ms what we like I promised I won't moan when I'm feeling like **** lol not sure I'll manage not to break that promise xxx
My reasons for feeling hopeful is my psychic readings this is the month they all predicted so I'm praying they are right an everything will be ok this time not sure if I could keep trying if I had another mc but then not sure I could stop either x
Poor hubbies eh I think mine worried how I'd cope but I know I would x he says he'll be happy at 12wks ....time to wish more time away that's all I seem to do theses days x one conciliation though no more tww!!!!! Yay!!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs k do you feel out of it and dizzy almost like ... After having a bottle of wine lol? I do! Does anyone else feel like this.. ? Yeah the digs are supposed to be unreliable but i like torturing myself with obsessive testing! And I already decided I wasn't going to get my hcg levels done but test anyway! :wacko:


----------



## puppycat

Ooooh ladies it's chuffin freezing here! Imagine how cold we'd be without our little built in radiators!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I was thinking that yesterday puppy I am always boiling hot at the moment!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Hey mrsk how are you? 

How is nursekelly? 

Sorry I can't keep up. Had an interesting night.


----------



## Mrskg

I've felt slightly dizzy for the last few weeks but doc put it down to my bp being a bit low x I just have to get up slowly or the vertigo hits me I don't feel like room spinning I feel loke it's me that's spinning strangest thing ever!!! That's a good sign though fili I read about it last month xx I've got slightly more symptoms than I did I have to keep reminding myself af not even Late yet so still early days for everything to kick in xxx my back killing me though which is a nightmare cause I've not wrapped a single present an that's bad for the back at normal times lol xxx

Freezing here too my wee one snuggled up on couch with duvet wish there was room for me lol x it feels like night here been dark an dreary all day x


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so so dizzy too mrsk, I ended up falling last night, trying to get to the kids room. Goodness I am so glad I didn't fall on my tummy, I fell on my butt. Lol


----------



## Mrskg

9babiesgone said:


> Hey mrsk how are you?
> 
> How is nursekelly?
> 
> Sorry I can't keep up. Had an interesting night.

I'm fine thanks x how's you?

Oh I'm intrigued about you're interesting night lol or maybe I'm just nosey :haha: xx


----------



## Mrskg

I've been really clumsy too an nearly fell a couple of times managed to pull a muscle in my groin!! Xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Well hubby came home sick and then drank 2 beers and was dreaming all night about a cat telling me in his sleep that we had a purple cat. Lol then I woke up in the night to check on Liam, and he had fell off his bed, and was muttering smoething about candy. Then when I went in to check on him again, I slipped on a toy and landed on my butt. Lol I thought it was retty interesting but maybe it was just me. And how I laugh at everything.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Lol mrsk, didn't mean to laugh hope your groin feels better. We are a funny bunch


----------



## Mrskg

Wow that was an eventful night x sounds like you'll be used to sleepless nights before baby arrives xxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Totally used to them. Lol. 

Hehee


----------



## Mrskg

I have to say that's one thing I'm not looking forward to going back too xx :wacko:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Eh me neither, but. I guess it can't be worse thn what I do now. 

Do you have any other kids? I nsorry if that is too personal to ask.


----------



## Mrskg

Yeah I have 3 girls 17(18 in jan!) 13 an 4 only youngest is my hubbies hence the age gaps lol x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Lol awe what an interesting range of ages. I totally get that too, my first and 2 nd werent my husbands. We met when my daughter was 10 months old and I was pregnant with my son only 8 weeks. But he loved me anyways, which is hrd to find as I am sure you know. Now we have been trying for almost 3 years to have one together and have had a few losses to say the least. It is good to see someone who understands my background.


----------



## Mrskg

Just thinking my info under my name a bit confusing eh it should really say #8 ??


----------



## 9babiesgone

Eh mine isn't too accurate either either. I should update it. Lol


----------



## Mrskg

Aw that's just lovely x mine were 9 an 5 when me an hubby met even though they still see their (useless) dads my hubby is more of a dad to them x my oldest away at uni how old does that make me feel!! Lol I had her when I was 17 so was one of the youngest mums now I'm gonna be one of the oldest! Xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awe that is is cute. It is such a good thing to find someone who will be a dad to non bio children. It warms. My heart, my eaughters dad is not even in the picture, thank goodness, and my sons dad well we won't even go there. They don't know anyone else.
You will not be the oldest. Lol you are still young.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Don't know about you girls but i am absolutely loving every wave of nausea and dizziness hehe!! Even though i've had the brown spotting for a couple of days now i feel like my symptoms are getting stronger so im hoping everythings still good?!

Work's xmas party tonight - sober dancing here i come!!


----------



## Mrskg

Lol I think I just feel old having a dd at uni!

I'm half an half with symptoms mine were ragin with my first mc right to 12wks an baby stopped growing at 6 x this being the reason for my sanity an my hubbies I'll really need an early scan x nearly called epu today to see about bloods just not sure if the waiting for results will be more of a stress x 

Are any ladies here in 2 minds about bloods?

Have fun night mrsmoo I'll be thinking about you while I'm cursing all the presents I have to wrap lol xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Hey mrs moo you won't look too sober with your dizziness! Lol! Yeah it's reassuring to have symptoms x x


----------



## tu123

filipenko32 said:


> Mrs k do you feel out of it and dizzy almost like ... After having a bottle of wine lol? I do! Does anyone else feel like this.. ? Yeah the digs are supposed to be unreliable but i like torturing myself with obsessive testing! And I already decided I wasn't going to get my hcg levels done but test anyway! :wacko:


Yep. I was at Sainsburies looking at tights for my daughter, stood up and went all whoozy-just like i did when pregnant with my daughter! So i am hopeful!

Lasted my whole pregnancy:haha:


----------



## tu123

Mrskg said:


> Lol I think I just feel old having a dd at uni!
> 
> I'm half an half with symptoms mine were ragin with my first mc right to 12wks an baby stopped growing at 6 x this being the reason for my sanity an my hubbies I'll really need an early scan x nearly called epu today to see about bloods just not sure if the waiting for results will be more of a stress x
> 
> Are any ladies here in 2 minds about bloods?
> 
> Have fun night mrsmoo I'll be thinking about you while I'm cursing all the presents I have to wrap lol xxx

It seems i am going against the grain with everyone else! 

I have had far too many MC before i quit my sport and then concieved my daughter. This year I had a BO that didnt pass till 15 weeks. Hubby saw me very poorly so i havent even told him about this pregnancy yet. If i get past xmas i will. I havent even been to the doc or EPU.

My digi has gone from 1-2 to 2-3 and my boobs are very uncomfortable so i am trusting my body this time. I plan to go to EPU in the new year. I want to be as close to 12 weeks as possible befor i go for a scan.

I used to do early pregnancy scans as part of my old job. I wish i was still there. I was doing them on my self quite regularly with my daughter!

Anyway-sorry for the rambles-i hope everyone is getting some rest. 

I remember with y daughter i was falling asleep at 8pm between 7 and 9 weeks-this from an insomniac!

Get some rest!


----------



## struth

Morning ladies - boy, you were chatty yesterday! I've just about caught up - I was out on a spa day yesterday (was lovely and relaxing and exactly what I needed) so missed all the chat...



MrsMoo72 said:


> Don't know about you girls but i am absolutely loving every wave of nausea and dizziness hehe!! Even though i've had the brown spotting for a couple of days now i feel like my symptoms are getting stronger so im hoping everythings still good?!
> 
> Work's xmas party tonight - sober dancing here i come!!

Glad to hear that you are feeling positive honey. I'm still spotting too (well haven't had any thing morning yet but I just know it is there!) but am feeling good. I POAS this morning and it is continuing to get darker so that is keeping me happy. Still getting symptoms too so I'm just trusting my body and gonf with it. 

Hope the sober dancing was fun!! 



Mrskg said:


> Lol I think I just feel old having a dd at uni!
> 
> I'm half an half with symptoms mine were ragin with my first mc right to 12wks an baby stopped growing at 6 x this being the reason for my sanity an my hubbies I'll really need an early scan x nearly called epu today to see about bloods just not sure if the waiting for results will be more of a stress x
> 
> Are any ladies here in 2 minds about bloods?
> 
> Have fun night mrsmoo I'll be thinking about you while I'm cursing all the presents I have to wrap lol xxx

Hey I'm an old 'un too - I'm 35. You must be close to that too right? 17 year old daughter who you had at 17 makes you 34?! 

As for bloods - yes, I'm in two minds! I had them last time and they were obviously found to be going down. The wait is the killer isn't it? I think I'm just going to push for a scan and miss out the bloods. My tests are definitely getting darker (I'm just using ICs every few days) so my hcg must be increasing, right? I'm seeing the dr on Tuesday and hoping she refers me for a scan...


----------



## Mrskg

Hey struth I turned 35 in sept! Glad to see I'm not the only one lol x 

Yeah if test getting darker that's a great sign mine still similar but been reading about it an as I'm only 3/5 it could take till next week to see a big difference in lines x I need tom remind myself af not even late yet an I should just be glad there is still 2 lines there lol x I think I need to get to 5wks to to be more content x which will be boxing day so least got plenty to keep me busy until then x I know I should not be poas every morning but can't help myself!!! 
My doc didn't refer me she told me just to call epu myself to book scan so hoping they will or I'll have to go back to doc def don't think I can hold out till 12wks xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs k I poas three times a day on the ic's just to check theyre still dark!!


----------



## nursekelly

hi ladies!! looks like everyone is doing well (other than some symptoms...yay!) 

yay for your sticks getting darker! i think i poas everyday til i was like 5 weeks!

holy moly...the morning sickness is kicking my booty! and i love it! although, it's not really morning...it's afternoon, evening, and nighttime sickness! i was so sick last night i had to call in from work! hopefully that won't be a habit! i HAVE to go tonight!


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Hi everyone im due august 23rd, day after OH'S birthday :) I had a mmc in september and had to have a d&c. Was obsessed with loss last pregnancy, i knew it wasn't gonna last. But I really think this is it!! xx


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Lara, welcome, your date iis near mine, I hope it is it for you! 

I am a very happy girl. I just did a clear blue digi and it came up straightaway with a 3+ and I'm 19 days past ovulation so not even 5 weeks yet. With my other three pregnancies I didn't get that until nearly 6 weeks! :cloud9: feeling a bit more reassured since I'm not getting a scan until after Xmas!

Hurray for morning sickness nurse!


----------



## StephBord

I started spotting earlier today and have had some reddish blood a few times when I wipe. I am freaking out. I know spotting can be somewhat normal in first tri but all I can think is that it's over for me again. :nope:


----------



## filipenko32

Don't worry steph, I know loads of ladies on here who have bled and have been just fine x x


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck Steph! I hope its just normal stuff for you!

I do have a question: Total TMI though so beware! After the last two BM's (yesterday and today) I have had pink CM. No bleeding/spotting in between...just after BM and its obviously from the vagina. Has anyone else had this? TIA You gals know why I'm worried!


----------



## StephBord

KozmikKitten said:


> Good luck Steph! I hope its just normal stuff for you!
> 
> I do have a question: Total TMI though so beware! After the last two BM's (yesterday and today) I have had pink CM. No bleeding/spotting in between...just after BM and its obviously from the vagina. Has anyone else had this? TIA You gals know why I'm worried!

Thanks!

As for your question, my friend had that exact same issue with all 3 of her pregnancies, which all resulted in healthy babies. So I would try not to worry, although I know it's hard not to!


----------



## jd83

I also just started spotting and am freaking out. Totally with ya Steph. I can't even believe this is starting already, and I was feeling so positive about this pregnancy just a few days ago. But now I am spotting and no longer feel nauseous. Ugh, what a horrible time of year to be stressing about this.


----------



## hopingforbest

Hi All,

I am now 5 weeks so my EDD will be in August for sure. I had 2 HcGs and Progesterone levels done last week and they seemed ok. I am feeling nauseated several times a day but it is not severe. plz share your experiences of m/s.
I am concerned becoz I had a missed m/c 6 months ago at 10 weeks.


----------



## StephBord

jd83 said:


> I also just started spotting and am freaking out. Totally with ya Steph. I can't even believe this is starting already, and I was feeling so positive about this pregnancy just a few days ago. But now I am spotting and no longer feel nauseous. Ugh, what a horrible time of year to be stressing about this.

Yours could very well be implantation bleeding because you're so early. I have no idea if it is possible for mine to be implantation bleeding since I am six weeks--can it still happen that late? MS is kicking my ass so I guess that is a blessing because I feel like that is a good indication that everything could be ok. I had some light spotting again this morning but not the rest of the day. I am just trying to take it easy!


----------



## LilDreamy

Hey guys :hi:

So happy I found this group. :flower:

May I join you??
Got my :bfp: on the 9th of December, Baby Due the 18th of August! :happydance:
Had an MC just last month and got preggo again before my next AF showed.

So I am So very scared! Hoping and Praying my body had enough time to recooperate and hold a sticky bean!

Hope all of you are doing well! Happy and Healthy 9 Months!


----------



## jd83

I'm not sure, maybe could be implantation spotting. But it is pinkish-red, and I thought implantation blood would be brown. I have never had implantation spotting with other pregnancies, only spotting before m/c, so that is why I am freaking out. I'm gonna call my midwife in the morning and see what she wants to do. Probably another round of HCG tests because I think its still to early for her to want to do a scan.


----------



## justwaiting

Ladies with the spotting give your drs a call and discuss it with them. For me in the past the tiniest bit of spotting spells the end. Not saying it will for you of course but I would definetly discuss it with your drs. I also think ib can be as late as 5 wks or maybe more, never had it myself but have heard from other women so it's possible. Sendning lots of sticky dust and positive vibes your way.

as for morning sickness, mine isn't vomiting sickness just what seems to be becoming all day nausea. My stomach does flips at the thought of food but am trying to eat regularly coz being hungry makes it worse. I discovered heart burn too the other day which coupled with nausea is a very yucky feeling combination, rice crackers and water are never too far away.

Welcome Littledreaming and hopingforthebest, congratulations!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey ladies :wave:

Can I very causiously join you? I got my BFP today and I'm soooo scared/over the moon happy!!! Going for bloodwork in the morning and also to fill a script for Prometrium 100mg...Dr says incase I had a short LP this would help keep everything snug for next time! Here's hoping!!!!! My EDD would be Aug.28! FX


----------



## justwaiting

Welcome newbie, Congratulations, we are all a bit anxious, it good to have friends to talk about it with!


----------



## filipenko32

Congrats newbie! Welcome lildreamy. I never have bleeding in pregnancy and always miscarry as a missed miscarriage. I know so many b and b members who have bled and have been just fine! Some have really really bled! I have always had morning sickness and sore bbs in various degrees, and miscarried anyway. This time my nausea is like justwaiting described and a bit different to my other three pregnancies. I'm not getting any cramping this time at all and the last three times I did. It just feels tight down there and I'm very constipated! tmi! I always had bad dreams in my other three pregnancies and none this time! That's where I'm up to but I'm beginning to think you just never know until you go for that scan. I do know one thing though and that's if I'm behind dates in my seven week scan for this one I will just know it will all be over. That's a big sign for me. I was always progressively more and more behind dates so when I got to my eight week scan I was measuring 7weeks etc.


----------



## Mrskg

hiya newbie great to see you over here x our edd's are 1 day apart!

fili im praying hard this is your sticky bean x

afm..my worrying over faint lines was silly x done a first response one step today they have a miu of 100! test line as dark as control line feel slightly excited never had a line this dark an the fact its 100miu has given me hope everything progressing nicely x stick beany stick xxx think i will treat myself to a digi today x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Well my levels are above 8000, so I am starting to stop worrying. How are all of you?


----------



## Mrskg

wow 8000 thats amazing x im not sure about bloods got a really busy week ahead not sure i can fit hospital in without my older girls gettin suspicious x will phone epu today see if i can maybe get booked in for next week and see if i can book a scan for a few weeks time xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awe yeah it is only high bc I am having twins. If they both stick. I. Saw two little beans at last ultrasound, so so tiny little sacs, I should say, didn't see the fetal part bc it is still too early. Eh. MY kids already guessed it, I couldn't hide it, when yoiu plan on telling them?


----------



## Mrskg

Oh yeah sorry wasn't thinking! x a medium I see reg said it might be twins for me I'm a bit worried about test showing positive so early maybe she's right lol I will be in shock! 
My girls are 17 13 an 4 so my 2 older ones will prob have to know as soon as I start being sick because they will guess but my wee one I'm not telling till 12wk scan having to tell her in July our baby had died was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do in my life couldn't handle having to put her through that again xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah I can relate, even telling my 4 year old about our last loss, really upset her. I am so sorry for both of us. If you have twins with me lol we can be twin buddies. Lol


----------



## Mrskg

Lol as much as that would be lovely I'm hoping there is only one beany only for practical reasons but if we can't fit 3 car seats in car that will be a prob and we only have 2 bedrooms so we'd have to move x but hey whats for you won't go passed you so I'll just have to wait an see x


----------



## justwaiting

9 I missed you announcing your having twins congratulations, i'm actually jealous. Hoping for a fantastic next several months for you.

has anyone told anyone other than dh and maybe parents? I have told a few people as I just want people to be excited with me and help me get through the weeks. It's nice talking to people with hope, true innocent hope!!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Just waiting imhave told my mum and 3 close friends I also want to be excited with other an if the worst happens I will need their support so would rather they know now x just had to tell my work as I'm a community carer an we have some large clients that I'd rather not go to really don't want to take any risks xxx

Super excited just got 1-2 on digi x really believing this is it this time xxxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

9babies, I think I missed the twins announcement! Congrats! Thats amazing news! 

Mrskg I hope this is the stickiest one for you! I'm happy that you are in the thread with us!


AFM...symptoms still fading but holding out hope! First nurse appt tomorrow morning. My best friend had her baby last night! She's a perfect 8 lb 20.5" baby girl. So excited for them!


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks kozmic xxxthat really means a lot xxx

Hoping and praying all is ok for you xx

my friends a week over due an I'm her birthing partner can't wait an this bfp will make it so much easier xxx


----------



## filipenko32

That's great news about the digi mrskg! Sounds sticky to me! I love those digis I just wish they were higher numbers so I could obsessively test up to about 8 weeks!!


----------



## Mrskg

Lol yeah I know what you mean maybe we should all write to them an tell them to make them more sensitive an to add more weeks!!

To be honest I got a bfp on digi in oct but lines really faint on tests so I've actually surprised myself as I more excited with my super dark lines never got them in sept or oct x don't know about my mmc in July I was niave then an only poas once got positive an left it at that same with my other pregnancies x how I wish I was still so innocent xx


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I won't believe I am pregnant until they give me my crying baby!


----------



## filipenko32

And then I won't be pregnant anymore lol!


----------



## Mrskg

:rofl:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Lol . Thanks kozmik, I am so weird this morning, th ey cancelled my scan today, and for some reason I am ok with it. Bc I wi ll have on e on Wednesday for sure instead the doc got sick. Anyways, hope you are all well.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey Lisette's here :happydance:

Good to see you girly!

Soooo - i have a scan booked for wed afternoon because of the brown spotting i had last week! Don't know whether to be excited/nervous?!?! Don't think i'll be able to sleep till then haha! DH can't come with me though coz he can't get out of work (he's a store manager - you can imagine his workload at the mo!)

Did another hp this morning and it's def darker than the one on fri so hopefully the hormones are raging!


----------



## filipenko32

That's a great sign mrs moo, I am positive you're going to be a happy lady on Wednesday x x x


----------



## momofone08

Hi ladies, can I join? I lost my angel Nov. 9th and fell pregnant again immediately. I am due August 14 :) I am terified, but the dr has me progesterone supplements. So fxed I have a sticky bean. Congrats to all of you lovely ladies!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats momofone08 xxxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Welcome hunny :flower:


----------



## filipenko32

Welcome momofone, sorry for your losses x x


----------



## jd83

Congrats on the twins! That is such great news!

I met with my midwife today, she did HCG test today and will repeat Wed. to see if levels still increasing. Still spotting, still worried. She thinks if things are going badly, it is because I tested low for progesterone. I started supplements last week, but the levels were pretty low so she said with it being that low to start with, its hard to say how things will go. can't wait for Wednesday. Ugh.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Good luck sweetie xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

Thanks for the welcome!!!!! I feel sooo scared/happy all at the same time!!!!

Moo we're together!!!!! YAY!!!!!!


----------



## struth

Welcome to the new ladies! :hugs:

I'm off to the drs first thing (8am) to see if I can get booked in for an early scan. Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies. I'm hoping with my history and current spotting that they will take pity on me!


----------



## StarBright25

I'm very happy but completely terrifed to be joining the group, lost my dear angel Harrison, 12th March 2011 & now due roughly 30th August. Only took the test on sunday! Estimated 3 weeks. i'm so happy but being so scared is taking over at the momment, still having test done to see if we can have CVS at 11 weeks from results from harrisons Polycystic Kidney Disease. Just want the next 8 weeks to fly by, not telling a single soul (other then obv OH) until CVS has been done. is anyone else having the test, i'm terrifed of having it & what the results maybe. xxx :hugs: good luck everyone & congratualtions. xxx


----------



## jd83

Good luck tomorrow Struth! Hope you can get a scan booked!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Good luck struth!

Welcome star xxx


----------



## struth

Thanks MrsMoo/jd83 - just back from the drs and I have a scan on Friday!! I will be 6 weeks by LMP or 5w6d by ovulation so I'm hoping to see a sac, pole and hb. I'm so excited/nervous...

Welcome star!!


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck on Friday struth!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay thats fab! Hope you didnt have to turn on the waterworks too much hehe!! Im really excited for you xx


----------



## MrsMoo72

And the vivid dreams continue....
One of last nights involved me looking in the bedroom mirror to see if I had a bump yet........and it was fricking HUGE!!!!!! Haha, hope thats a good sign! X


----------



## filipenko32

Ohh that's a great sign mrs moo! I really believe in pregnancy dreams! X


----------



## struth

MrsMoo72 said:


> Yay thats fab! Hope you didnt have to turn on the waterworks too much hehe!! Im really excited for you xx

Didn't need to cry at all. She was lovely - she previously monitored my bloods down to zero after my mc and so remembered me. She referred me straight away without even questioning it. 

I'm just hoping for a positive result now...!


----------



## filipenko32

Struth let's hope this is 4th time lucky for us! Are you on any treatment?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thats brill struth! Hope this is a good week for both of us then xx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Morning ladies! Heading out for my first nurse visit now...hoping to get a great result like you, Struth! I really want them to book a scan....we'll see! I'll update later!


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck kosmik


----------



## 9babiesgone

Good luck kozmik


----------



## struth

filipenko32 said:


> Struth let's hope this is 4th time lucky for us! Are you on any treatment?

Nope - nothing. I am concerned about low progesterone but you know what the drs are like over here unless you have had the recurrent mc testing! Are you having to have more treatment or was it a one off when you got your bfp?



MrsMoo72 said:


> Thats brill struth! Hope this is a good week for both of us then xx

I hope so - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow x



KozmikKitten said:


> Morning ladies! Heading out for my first nurse visit now...hoping to get a great result like you, Struth! I really want them to book a scan....we'll see! I'll update later!

Oooh - good luck honey. I hope you get that scan. Push for it if need be x


----------



## bizzy27

Okay ladies..I can't believe I am just now finding this thread!!

Hey there Struth!! :haha:

Anyhow. .. I am caustiously preggers after 3 losses. However, this is the farthest I have gotten in any pregnancy... So I a tad scared..and a LOT neurotic.. :haha:

I am due Aug.5, 2012.

My history goes:

1st Beta 3w5d - 700 Progesterone 15.2
2nd Beta 4w0d- 1475
3rd Beta 4w6d - 11,000
Spotting started at 5w5d - ran for an early U/S and saw babybizzy with a nice hb of 107.. spotting stopped the following Wednesday.
Currently waiting medicaid to kick in and get my next U/S (hopefully in a day or so)
Symptoms on and off and of course I worry about every little thing .. good or bad. :haha:

Feel free to follow my journal if you like.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thanks for all the support ladies! Just got out of my appt. My scan is scheduled for Tues 12/27. =) Excited and nervous! Its going to be a long week! But thats ok, I'm just glad they got us in before the new year. The best part was, the lady knew the history of mc and didnt even wait to talk to us about scans, she just said, "we will schedule one for reassurance purposes." So happy she was so nice!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Omgosh so so happy for you kozmik!

Now i need ot get off bc other munchkins want me to make breakfast


----------



## StephBord

That's awesome Kozmik! I have a scan this afternoon because of my spotting, so hopefully everything goes well. I saw my endocrinologist this morning and he took me off of work because of my elevated thyroid levels. He thinks a lot of rest and relaxation will help, especially because I have been having a lot of panic attacks.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck Steph!


----------



## struth

Bizzy :wave: Glad you found us!!!

kozmik - brilliant news. What with Christmas in the middle, next Tues will be here before you know it!

Steph - let us know how you get on. GL!


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAY for good news this morning ladies!!!!! 

I had my bw results back too....was 13DPO and HGC shows 46...looks good right? Just scanned my Dr and waiting for an answer back!!!!!! Hopeing for an early scan in the new year!!!

Question for you lovely laides...would you cancel your highlight hair appointment this coming Friday? origionally my Dr said it should be fine but atfter googling and worring I asked again are you sure and he said...there is no real definative answer...do what suits your emotional stability best! LOL


----------



## filipenko32

That's so great bizzy and kosmik! :yipee: 

Struth I am on steroids for high nk cells this time round but we'll never know if we could have done without them...

Bizzy are you on any treatment?


----------



## filipenko32

Newbie personally I would not have my hair coloured but that is prob just me overeacting! Hope that helps x


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck steph!


----------



## bizzy27

filipenko32 said:


> That's so great bizzy and kosmik! :yipee:
> 
> Struth I am on steroids for high nk cells this time round but we'll never know if we could have done without them...
> 
> Bizzy are you on any treatment?

No, as a matter of fact this was my first cycle with no medications at all..so I was surprised I conceived at all.


----------



## filipenko32

Are you like me where the regular miscarriage clinic found nothing wrong?


----------



## StephBord

NewbieLisette said:


> YAY for good news this morning ladies!!!!!
> 
> I had my bw results back too....was 13DPO and HGC shows 46...looks good right? Just scanned my Dr and waiting for an answer back!!!!!! Hopeing for an early scan in the new year!!!
> 
> Question for you lovely laides...would you cancel your highlight hair appointment this coming Friday? origionally my Dr said it should be fine but atfter googling and worring I asked again are you sure and he said...there is no real definative answer...do what suits your emotional stability best! LOL

Personally, I wouldn't do it, but I feel like I am overly cautious! I will say that in training I have had, we've been told that chemical hair dye enters your blood stream within one hour of application! That's kind of crazy when you think about it!


----------



## puppycat

Your best bet is to phone and ask the hairdresser. Most now use pregnancy safe dyes which are vegetable based


----------



## jd83

Lisette, I think I am too freaked by everything to even consider coloring my hair until the 1st trimester is over, but I have heard that plenty people do. But I also think many of them have never had reason to be super cautious with everything. I think you should do what you feel comfortable with. If you are stressing over it, you probably should wait it out.


----------



## StephBord

I had my scan and baby was measuring 5+5 with a heartbeat to boot! I wasn't surprised to hear my dates were off, as I went by my last period and my cycles are longer than 28 days. The tech said the placenta is forming over the cervix, which is probably what is causing my spotting.


----------



## MrsMoo72

:happydance: Steph brilliant news!! :happydance:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Steph thats great news! I'm so happy for you and that you got to see the flickering HB! Awesome!


----------



## filipenko32

Great news steph!! :cloud9:


----------



## struth

Great news Steph - will they need to keep an eye on that placenta if it is low? Forgive me - I know nothing about these things!!

As for hair - I have an appointment on Friday to have my hair dyed. From what I've read it seems to be fine now - having said that I'm just having highlights and so it doesn't touch the head and hence isn't absorbed. Were you planning highlights or a full colour?


----------



## struth

That got me thinking so I looked it up... This is what the NHS says....

https://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/949.aspx?CategoryID=54&SubCategoryID=131


----------



## Mrskg

Loving all the good vibes ladies xxxxx


----------



## justwaiting

Hi ladies, Welcome all the new comers. This thread is such a positive one.

For hair dying, I'm a hairdresser by trade and had my hair done on friday. I just had foils but would not hesitate to have a full colour done. the likelyhood that your head will absorb the colour is very slim. colour molecules are quite fat and would have trouble crossing into the blood stream. That is not to say that they can't and it's a completely personal decision and that is just my opinion as a PAL and hairdresser. Also foils doin't touch your head so would be perfectly safe, if your worried about regrowth and your baby too get them to do foils closer to your natural colour so you can go longer between colours and protect your baby.

afm - had my scan yesterday baby is measuring perfectly at 6.5wks (6.6 today) and 8.5mm, hb was 134, a little down from last week the cow who scanned me though last week it was over estimated and this week she didn't bother looking for the flicker just waved the hb thingo over the whole baby, so it's not like she was concentrated on a particular area. Owphie is doing fantastic and growing right on track. Hcg is 4500 and prog is 75 I have been cut back on pessaries to once a day and am feeling like I'm gonna have a baby!!!!


----------



## StephBord

struth said:


> Great news Steph - will they need to keep an eye on that placenta if it is low? Forgive me - I know nothing about these things!!
> 
> As for hair - I have an appointment on Friday to have my hair dyed. From what I've read it seems to be fine now - having said that I'm just having highlights and so it doesn't touch the head and hence isn't absorbed. Were you planning highlights or a full colour?

The tech said that it shouldn't be a big deal and that once the baby moves up, the placenta will as well. I was just glad to have a reason for the spotting!


----------



## bizzy27

Congrats Steph and JustWaiting on your successful Scans!!

I wanted to add mine to the list. My first pregnancy ended at 7 1/2 weeks so today was really hard for me.

So I went and had a scan done just to ease my mind and help keep me calm. 

Baby bizzy measures 7w3d and has a hb of 156!! I am finally feeling positive about this pregnancy.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww wow ladies soo much great news today! Congrats to all of u :) My new gyno would only book me for a scan on Feb.7th which is 11weeks I just counted!!! I may go private to calm my nerves earlier...I guess we'll see how it goes...my only happy thought was well...Feb.7th is my bday so maybe its a good omen? 

Thanks for the hair dye advise...it was just highlights but I'm thinking I'm gonna skip it for now...I'm neurotic enough without one more thing to worry about! Lol


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations jw and bizzy! Great news!! X x x


----------



## Hopefuljane

Hey ladies, quick update from me, welcome to other newbies and sorry havent had chance to catch up on all posts but hope everyone is well. Hopefully have some reassurance for others who were spotting etc- I had heavy brown spotting (TMI) and cramps last week so had scan on monday and everything was perfect, was measuring 6+6 which was bang on dates and heart was beating away!! Was so emotional as really had thought the worse.. can't believe it. Cramping all stopped, but still getting some brown spotting but trying to relax and think its normal! 

Really hope you are all doing well xxxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw thats fantastic! Congrats!!

Got my scan at 2pm today due to brown spotting last week....


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats hopefuljane xxx

Gl with scan mrsmoo xxx

I'm still plucking up courage to call epu an book one x


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck mrs moo!! X x x


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck today Mrs Moo!

Does anyone else have scans today? Sorry, I cant keep up with everyone's news! GL if you do! :)


----------



## bizzy27

Hopefuljane said:


> Hey ladies, quick update from me, welcome to other newbies and sorry havent had chance to catch up on all posts but hope everyone is well. Hopefully have some reassurance for others who were spotting etc- I had heavy brown spotting (TMI) and cramps last week so had scan on monday and everything was perfect, was measuring 6+6 which was bang on dates and heart was beating away!! Was so emotional as really had thought the worse.. can't believe it. Cramping all stopped, but still getting some brown spotting but trying to relax and think its normal!
> 
> Really hope you are all doing well xxxx

That's awesome news. I am so glad. Yay!!


----------



## bizzy27

GL MrsMoo.. I hope everything turns out just the way you want it.


----------



## MrsMoo72

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
No evidence of pregnancy in uterus, no sac etc just "bits and pieces" that might be blood/cloots. Either partial mc, early pregnancy (but with no sac i know that's not it) or ectopic.....Had betas and for more on fri to see what's going on....Absolutely devastated.....


----------



## KozmikKitten

:nope: Oh MrsMoo I am soooo sorry to hear this news! I hope Friday gives you better news!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww mrsmoo I'm so so sorry, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I really hope it's not ectopic, it doesn't sound like it, it sounds more like an early miscarriage. If your betas go down rapidly your clear for an ectopic. We're all here for you x x x x x x x


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeah that's what i thought - haven't had any pain or anything just that brown spotting last week. Assuming i'll need a erpc this time round...nice xmas present.


----------



## filipenko32

You don't necessarily need an erpc. I've had all three types now, natural, erpc and medical and by far the most pain free was the erpc. I should think you will misery naturally and in my honest opinion that was my best option even though it was a tad more painful than the erpc, it was like period pain. The medical was the most painful by far. If you start to cramp you may miscarry naturally anyway. I hope that's helpful and so sorry you're going through this x x x x x


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks fili. It was natural last time and started after i'd had the scan so hopefully the same will happen again. I've worked on the day surgery unit so don't really wanna go there as a patient.... I know it's not a nice thing to go through at any time of the year but at xmas - jeez gimme a break! Got parties etc to go to and most of family don't even know so i will have to put a happy face on when all i feel like doing is hiding in bed and crying.

Sorry for bringing the thread down guys. Good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## jd83

I am so sorry MrsMoo, that is terrible news:(


----------



## bizzy27

I am so sorry to hear about your loss.

And you are not bringing down any thread. We are all here for eachother no matter what we are going through. I am truly sorry you are exp. this during the holidays and I hope that you remember you have lots of people praying for you and your family.

:hugs:


----------



## struth

Oh MrsMoo - I've only just logged on and seen this. I'm so so sorry honey :hugs: You must be gutted. What a crap thing to happen and at this time of year too. Don't worry about bringing the thread down - we have all been there and are here to support each other through good times and bad. I wish I could change this for you honey :hugs:

Are you still spotting or has it stopped?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks struth, i haven't had any spotting since friday morning really. That's why i'm thinking it might not happen naturally.

Hope you have a better outcome hunny xxx


----------



## struth

Your hcg will tell you something - my mc I had spotting from 17dpo until 22dpo and then is stopped. I then found out I was having a mc (by the hcg reducing). It was really quite low (143) so I knew it wouldn't take too long. I started bleeding on 28dpo.

I hope you don't have long to wait honey x


----------



## MrsMoo72

I just don't get why my tests were getting darker and my nausea got stronger over the last week????!!!! That's just cruel!


----------



## struth

Hmmm - that does seem odd. Are they doing a follow up scan or are they just monitoring your hcg?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hcg check again on friday then i guess we'll decide after that. Just don't know how i'm gonna get thru xmas....


----------



## struth

Oh honey - can you cancel some of the do's that you are supposed to go to? Or do you think they would be a good distraction?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Can't really, they are all family ones so there would be lots of questions asked. Will just have to tough it out. At least dh is abe to make the parties this yr so he will be a good help to me. And we will have ds with us so won't have to stay too late. It will be just when people are asking if we are trying again...


----------



## struth

Aw honey - what an awful situation. I really feel for you and wish I could change this. When will you get your Friday hcg results? Will you get them on Friday?

:hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

She said we should know what's going on by friday night. Obvs everything will be closed for 4 days over bank hol so i hope they tell me before. I know it's over anyway if there wasn't even a gest sac or anything.


----------



## struth

:hugs: My heart goes out to you honey :hugs: I wish I could change this for you :hugs:


----------



## bizzy27

MrsMoo.. I am soo sorry ... :hugs: if I had one wish it would be that all the ladies here on BnB would be able to have their forever babies.

My prayers are with you honey.


----------



## StephBord

I'm sorry MrsMoo. :cry:


----------



## jd83

Just spoke with my midwife's office, HCg levels went from 429 on Monday to 796 this morning, so things are looking okay for now. Still spotting, so don't know what is causing it, but at least numbers are still rising. She booked me a scan for next Friday to see how things are looking in there. Can't wait, I am still feeling so stressed about the spotting.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Moo honey I know I wrote on another thread but I just wanted to say again how very sorry am I and that i will be keeping you in my prayers! Do whatever you need to do to get through the days sweetie...I know it seems very dark and bleek right now...just believe in your heart it will get better...I hope you can get some answers and run some tests! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers too mrs moo, we're all here for you x x x


----------



## Future Mama

I'm so sorry MrsMoo. I know what you're going through, I just had my first scan and they saw something in my uterus but it's not a fetus. They don't know of its a polyp or fibroid or possibly a molar pregnancy. I have to go in Friday for a d&c. I'm just so devastated.


----------



## KozmikKitten

sorry to hear your news future! :cry: Take care of yourself!


----------



## struth

Aw future. I'm so sorry :hugs: 

Today has been a bad news day. I'm so sorry ladies. I will be thinking of you both x


----------



## StephBord

I'm so sorry future. That is horrible. :cry:


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: mrs moo :hugs: future moma x so very sorry xxx


----------



## justwaiting

I'm so sorry future and Mrs Moo. Right before xmas is such a horrible time to lose a baby. You both will be in my thoughts. Sending lots of hugs your way


----------



## NewbieLisette

Future Mama said:


> I'm so sorry MrsMoo. I know what you're going through, I just had my first scan and they saw something in my uterus but it's not a fetus. They don't know of its a polyp or fibroid or possibly a molar pregnancy. I have to go in Friday for a d&c. I'm just so devastated.

I'm sooo sorry to read this :( T&P ur way!!!


----------



## nursekelly

mrsmoo & future mama...i am so deeply sorry and heartbroken for your losses :cry::cry::cry: especially just a few days before christmas. it's sobering and the very reason we are all on pins and needles every week. praying for the both of you that you will find peace somehow and be comforted in the upcoming days/weeks. sending much love your way. 

this had been a tough week here in nc as well, monday a good friend had a m/c at 14 wks, and today another friend lost her twins at 23 wks. :cry: i just don't understand why things happen. i know people say there's a bigger plan...i just can't imagine what that plan is. :nope:

praying for all of us here :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

So so sorry future x x x x x x :cry:


----------



## silverlizard

Is it too late for a newbie to join in this thread? I'm at 6 weeks tomorrow, due August 18th, and had an early miscarriage almost exactly a year ago. I think things feel like they're going better this time, but it's so hard to tell (right now, I'm completely panicking over not having MS). The thing that's upsetting me most is, my father is terminally ill with cancer, and if I lose this pregnancy and have to start trying again, there's basically zero chance he'll actually be around to see his grandchild (we'd be lucky as it is, but with this one at least there's a chance and he should at least be able to see scan images and stuff) so I'm just sort of frantic over the whole thing. Would really help to have somewhere like this with others who know what it's like.

(MrsMoo and Future Mama, I am so sorry to hear your news. *hugs if you want them*)


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats silver x so sorry about your dad how very sad x sending lots of sticky dust your way xxx

Nurse Kelly what an awful wk you've had x so sorry for both you're friends I often wonder why??? Xxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Silver welcome. I am due one day before you.

Update from me:

SOrry I haven't gotten on here. I am doing ok. I got tons of referrals yesterday, one for a nw rhemy, new ob- gyn, and an optometrist. Just pray I get seen before 3 months bc that is when I switch insurances. My husband is getting out of the military so we lose tricare on April 1st. Yesterdays appt was hellish, stupid woman, didn't scan me like she said she would, said there was no need, even th ough previously saying she would. She just gave me prenatals, didn't do any tests, did not refill my planaquil, so now I have to go to another rheumy to get it again bc she refused to refill it, bc it was an old PCM/pbgyn that prescribed it and that doctor is no longer seeing pregnant patients bc their liability insurance is too expensive apparently. I just get all this bad news in one appt. So now i refuse to see th is woman again bc apparently she thinks it is not ok to either write an new prescription foR planaquil, even though my old obgyn/pcm did. She thinks I should hve to see an new rheumy, to get it, I guess to cover her ass. I don't know. It makes no sense. I am beyond livid about it. Anyways I am still pregnant, blood came back with over 8000 , but just not thrilled with how I am being treated. I thought this one would be better.

And sorry I didn't update, bc affer my appt I had to go to my grandmas funeral. 
Not the greatest day .


----------



## NewbieLisette

9babiesgone said:


> Silver welcome. I am due one day before you.
> 
> Update from me:
> 
> SOrry I haven't gotten on here. I am doing ok. I got tons of referrals yesterday, one for a nw rhemy, new ob- gyn, and an optometrist. Just pray I get seen before 3 months bc that is when I switch insurances. My husband is getting out of the military so we lose tricare on April 1st. Yesterdays appt was hellish, stupid woman, didn't scan me like she said she would, said there was no need, even th ough previously saying she would. She just gave me prenatals, didn't do any tests, did not refill my planaquil, so now I have to go to another rheumy to get it again bc she refused to refill it, bc it was an old PCM/pbgyn that prescribed it and that doctor is no longer seeing pregnant patients bc their liability insurance is too expensive apparently. I just get all this bad news in one appt. So now i refuse to see th is woman again bc apparently she thinks it is not ok to either write an new prescription foR planaquil, even though my old obgyn/pcm did. She thinks I should hve to see an new rheumy, to get it, I guess to cover her ass. I don't know. It makes no sense. I am beyond livid about it. Anyways I am still pregnant, blood came back with over 8000 , but just not thrilled with how I am being treated. I thought this one would be better.
> 
> And sorry I didn't update, bc affer my appt I had to go to my grandmas funeral.
> Not the greatest day .

I'm soo sorry for the loss of your grandma :hugs:

Will keep you in my prayers for better care over the coming days/weeks! I just read your siggy and I have to say you are one brave lady! My bff has an almost 6year old autistic daughter and the challanges she faces are enormus! Lost of love for your sticky baby :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks sweetie that means a lot to me. I am struggling been crying this morning I think her death finally hit me. But trying not to stress. Hard balance.

Yes my daughter is autistic thankfully high functioning but she still has bad days. I feel for your BFF autism is hard to deal with.


----------



## nursekelly

sorry 9 that you've had a rough few days. hoping you get your appts scheduled soon!

just wanted to drop a little note to say merry christmas & happy holidays to everyone! :xmas9: between work, and holiday festivities this will probably be the last chance i have to get up here until sometime next week. i have a dr. appt and a scan next tues dec. 27th, so i'll make sure i post updates! i'm really nervous about it. being pal has been getting to me...super paranoid.

wishing everyone the best :) 

:xmas12: merry christmas ladies!!


----------



## jd83

Well, I just got a call to confirm my scan for tomorrow. Tomorrow? Yeah, I thought it was going to be next Friday and I would hopefully get to see a heart beat if baby is doing well, but this will be too early for that. I don't know if I am relieved to be going early or more stressed because it is right before Christmas and I am still scared with the spotting....wish me luck:)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww good luck JD....happy xmas news on this thread! T&P your way love :hugs:

Nursekelly :wave: Merry Christmas to you too girl! Seems like we keep crossing paths on these threads! I hope we stay on this one together :) Will be waiting for a beautful update on the 27th from you! It will be the day I get my next HGC bloodwork results! FX crossed! 

9 its definately an extremely hard balance...lots of emotions for sure! Happy we all have eachother :hugs:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck tomorro JD! I hope it all turns out great!

Merry Christmas Nursekelly! Cant wait for your update Tues. I've got a scan that day too...and I'm terrified also! Hopefully we will both be posting a great update!


----------



## struth

9 -so sorry to hear about your Grandma :( my thoughts are with you x

GL JD today I hope all goes well.

I've just had my scan -was so nervous but saw gestational sac, yolk sac, foetal pole and heartbeat! Pic is on my journal. So relieved.....


----------



## MrsMoo72

Good luck jd, yay struth, was just coming to say good luck! Turns out you didnt need it! So happy for you xxx


----------



## Jenna1984

Briiliant news struth! So pleased for you! I have to wait until 8pm for my scan. Hopefully bean will have grown xx


----------



## filipenko32

struth said:


> 9 -so sorry to hear about your Grandma :( my thoughts are with you x
> 
> GL JD today I hope all goes well.
> 
> I've just had my scan -was so nervous but saw gestational sac, yolk sac, foetal pole and heartbeat! Pic is on my journal. So relieved.....

That's just fantastic struth!!!! So so happy for you, this is your sticky bean I just know it!


----------



## jd83

Just got back from my scan. Not too sure how positive I am feeling after it. She saw a small yolk sac, but she seemed concerned with the color and length of spotting I have had. She rebooked me for next week to check for growth. This is exactly what happened to me in September, with getting rebooked to check for growth and then there was none. So I am just nervous, and now I have to get throught the holidays trying to not be stressed about it....

sorry ladies, just needed to vent my frustrations.


----------



## bizzy27

jd83 said:


> Just got back from my scan. Not too sure how positive I am feeling after it. She saw a small yolk sac, but she seemed concerned with the color and length of spotting I have had. She rebooked me for next week to check for growth. This is exactly what happened to me in September, with getting rebooked to check for growth and then there was none. So I am just nervous, and now I have to get throught the holidays trying to not be stressed about it....
> 
> sorry ladies, just needed to vent my frustrations.

Its going to be okay. 

Do like I do... keep telling yourself all the positive things going on in your pregnancy to keep yourself on a positive note. You saw the yolk sac, and of course the baby. So there is a little bean there... Do you know what your hcg levels were/are?


----------



## filipenko32

It sounds all good so far scan wise jd! Don't worry x x x


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well my 2nd hcg came back at 2322 from 1473 about 40hours apart??!!! Why is it still rising? I've gotta have a scan first thing in the morning....Soooo confused. Does this sound like it might be ectopic?


----------



## bizzy27

MrsMoo72 said:


> Well my 2nd hcg came back at 2322 from 1473 about 40hours apart??!!! Why is it still rising? I've gotta have a scan first thing in the morning....Soooo confused. Does this sound like it might be ectopic?

I dont want to be the one to get your hopes up.. but didn't you say earlier that it could be early pregnancy... I would think if it was ectopic .. wouldn't they have seen that in the first U/S?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey ladies...congrats on the greta scan ladies...try not to stress over the holidays...I know its crazy hard right...same here!

Moo sweetie I hope you can reach your Dr soon love...I'll be checking in on your through the weekend too :hugs:

Merry Christmas to all you lovely ladies...thank you for welcoming me here! Here's hoping we can all have sticky lil rainbow babies into the New Year together! xoxoxo


----------



## struth

Jenna1984 said:


> Briiliant news struth! So pleased for you! I have to wait until 8pm for my scan. Hopefully bean will have grown xx

Thanks honey - I hope you have a great scan. Keep us posted x 



MrsMoo72 said:


> Well my 2nd hcg came back at 2322 from 1473 about 40hours apart??!!! Why is it still rising? I've gotta have a scan first thing in the morning....Soooo confused. Does this sound like it might be ectopic?

Firstly - bless you for thinking of me this morning :hugs: That means a lot x

And secondly, wow - what is going on? Have you managed to speak with a dr about your results? Do you know when you ovulated? Could it be that you are earlier than you thought? I think those betas give you a doubling time of 60 hours which is normal. I thought that betas in ectopics didn't rise but just stayed about the same? 

I am hoping for some good news here - I will keep my fingers crossed for you. Keep us posted honey x x


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks love, i had bright red spotting on the 1st then got bfp on 3rd so i think that was implantation? So don't know if it's possible i implanted late and so am not that far along? I really don't know.:shrug:

No idea when i ov'd as i don't temp/opk/chart or anything and i only had 1 af since mmc, that cycle was 30 days so don't know what length this cycle would have been..

I think ectopics rise slowly but i don't know what's considered slow?


----------



## struth

Did you manage to speak with your GP or did they just give you your numbers over the phone? Have they said what they will do next? I think you need some answers honey :hugs: 

How rubbish that the drs will be closed for Christmas now - will you go and see your GP or are you still under the EPAU?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Its all been done at epau, no gp involvement yet. Dr google is just confusing me even more!!
I can just imagine that 2moro will be inconclusive so it will drag out a bit longer :-(


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh btw I had a chorionic haemorrhage with my ds and had a proper period-like bleed for over a week but he turned out perfect so I hope you're not worrying about it xx


----------



## mercedes2010

Hi! May I join in? I just found out I'm expecting a little miracle on August 28! We are so excited!


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations mercedes! You're precisely 8 days behind me! X


----------



## justwaiting

welcomes mercedes.

Ladies I'm gonna go quite for the next few weeks so Merry Christmas and a Happy new year to you all. Can wait to come back and catch up on all your progress. Hopefully the last christmas with out a baby for us all. have a fantastic Holiday season. xx


----------



## Jenna1984

Had scan last night, bubs had grown! Now 7w 5d with a perfect heartbeat of 150bpm. It even wiggled a bit, it was amazing. 
I'm sorry that you are unable to get any assistance, MrsMoo, that sucks.
Welcome Mercedes. 

Happy Christmas all! 

Xxx


----------



## struth

MrsMoo - are you back at the EPAU today then? I hope so. I would be thoroughly confused in your situation too. It seems that those betas are rising as they should but that they are perhaps not as high as they should be? I'm hoping that you have just got a slow grower in there. Keep us posted honey - I'm thinking of you xx

Jenna - glad to hear that the scan went well!!! What a brilliant Christmas present for you. I'm hoping to go at about 8-9 weeks for another scan (I think I will have to pay privately but it will be worth it if it gives me peace of mind). Congrats hon!

Justwaiting - have a good Christmas and New Year. See you in 2012!

Congrats Mercedes and welcome! I hope you have a happy and healthy 8 months with us all here!

Fili - how are things with you hon?


----------



## struth

MrsMoo72 said:


> Oh btw I had a chorionic haemorrhage with my ds and had a proper period-like bleed for over a week but he turned out perfect so I hope you're not worrying about it xx

Thanks sweetie - funnily enough I'm not worrying! The nurses seemed completely unconcerned and told me not to worry so I'm taking their advice. It was very small apparently so they thought it would either bleed itself away or be reabsorbed. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well girls i'm even more confused!!! There is what looks like a small gest sac in there now!!!!:happydance: It only measures 5mm which would be about 4 weeks but it wasn't there on Wed. She told me to be quietly hopeful!!! She said sometimes what they see on screen just never matches up with dates etc.

She also said i have a tilted uterus which makes it harder to see and measure....

Christmas miracle?!?!?!
Don't wanna get hopes up too much though.....more bloods 2moro (yes, xmas morn!) and another scsn next week to see if anything's grown!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh that is wonderful wonderful news mrs moo!!! So so happy for you, your dates must be completely wrong then!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hope so yeah! Fingers crossed for some growth!


----------



## StephBord

That is wonderful MrsMoo! Definitely a Christmas miracle!


----------



## bizzy27

Oh my goodness!!! That is the most fabulous news!!!! I cant help but think positive here. If there was something wrong i cant imagine a sac just appearing. Yay!!! Awwe what a wonderful story for your lo when h/she wont clean their room.. :haha:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Bizzy :haha: definately sounding very positive sweetie! Keeping u in my T&P :hugs:


----------



## struth

Wow Mrs Moo - a real Christmas miracle. I hope so honey, I really do. 

It all seems to make sense - betas rising, a sac appearing.... it is just the dates that don't add up. 

I hope that your betas continue to rise and that your scan next week shows a lovely sac and perhaps foetal pole. I will keep everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Mrskg

Great news mrsmoo x

Christmas miracle do happen I've just been part of one too! I was birthing partner to my friend was just the most amazing experience ever I even got to cut the cord x so different being on the other side of the bed lol xxx (girl 9lb3oz)

While I was there I visited epu and managed to book an early scan for 20th of jan x been a wonderful day I'm still buzzing x

Wishing everyone a very merry Christmas x

Sorry not had time to catch up on last few pages xxxx


----------



## bizzy27

Merry Christmas Ladies!!!


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies

Firstly apologies that I haven't been on I've been in hospital.

This is long!

As you know, on Friday I had bad pain which I thought was heartburn but no amount of indigestion remedy made it go away so it stayed with me all day at varying pain levels. When I went to bed it was a dull ache and so I thought I'd sleep on it and it'd all be gone the next day. Sadly not.

I woke at 5am on Christmas Eve with the most horrific chest pains. I struggled to the loo and got back into bed trying to breathe through the pain but I thought 'this is ridiculous' so I came downstairs to call NHS Direct and ask their advice. I gave the lady all my details and she got a nurse to call me back (this is how they do things there and it took over 45 mins from first call to finishing the conversation).

She advised me to call my GP out of hours and get someone to examine me ASAP - so on to call them. They had the same process as above so I got a call back from a nurse who asked if I thought I'd need an ambulance and tbh the pain by this point was horrific and I couldn't breathe deeply because of it so I was starting to panic. I agreed and broke down on the phone so she arranged it.

At about 6.30am I had an ambulance come to the house, blue lights going, I opened the front door and literally collapsed in the doorway. The paramedics were lovely and walked me, one on each arm, in to the ambulance and on to the chair.

I was shaking so much they couldn't get an accurate BP measuring, they thought I was cold because it was freezing out and I had my nightie and a dressing gown on but I wasn't. I'm not sure why I was shaking so much really.

They did all the normal checks; ECG, BP, etc, my bpm was at 130 and I was very scared! They examined me for about 15mins and then suggested that I go in to hospital.

Through all this my husband had slept! I asked one of the paramedics to wake him which they did, then he came down and said he wouldn't come because someone needed to stay with Laura he wouldn't come with me

Anyway, off we went to hospital. On route I started to get a weird cramp in my hands and then pins and needles. I couldn't move my hands and when I mentioned it to the paramedic he told me I needed to slow my breathing and my bpm was at 150. I couldn't move my hands at all at this point and the paramedic rushed over to undo my seatbelt so I could put my head between my legs and concentrate on breathing.

We got to the hospital and they brought me a wheelchair but I couldn't hold the paramedics hand to get off the ambulance because I couldn't move my fingers at all. They took me into the A&E and booked me in, the nurses there took over then and put me on a bed, put oxygen on me, hooked me up with BP monitors and an ECG, put blankets on me and took blood. It was all very quick.

I was left to breathe and calm down for a while (I have no idea of timescales from here on in!) and everything sort of ticked on around me. I had some breakfast which was shockingly awful, my husband arrived at about 8.30am with Laura and the Dr came to see me to examine me and ask me a huge pile of questions.

He said that my bloods had come back positive for a blood clot but he did say sometimes pregnancy can make it positive so they weren't 100%. He said my heart looked fine but my bpm was high, possibly relating to the pain. He gave me a brufen for the pain but the pharmacist later scratched it on my notes and changed it for paracetamol because of the baby. He said he wanted to do more bloods at about 5pm and to keep checks on my blood oxygen levels.

I spent most of the day then lying around waiting for Drs and bloods and updates, not a lot happened really. I tried to sleep but it was so noisy with machines bleeping and nurses chattering (I was right by the desk).

They did more bloods and another Dr came round to check me and ask all the same damn questions. She wanted me to have an xray and said they'd protect the baby from the rays but obviously it isn't ideal - she wanted to make sure I didn't have a blood clot in my lungs. This was early evening, about 6ish? I had the xray and they came back normal which was obviously a relief.

There was another Dr on then after this who said something about checking my blood gases which involved a needle being put along the vein in my wrist - let me tell you this hurt like you can't even imagine!!!! She failed on first attempt and I was literally climbing the walls - crying my eyes out with the pain. She asked me if she could try again but I said no. She kept asking and I didn't give in, she tried to say it was the 'decider' in me staying in or not - that didn't change my mind!!!

They said they wanted to do a scan, they didn't say what type, to rule out blood clots etc but the radiographer said he wouldn't do it until Wednesday so they decided to give me Clexane shots and agreed I could go home as long as I promised to come back every day in between to get the shots.

Haha, more needles! I honestly cannot tell you how many holes and bruises I have! The Clexane shots sting like a biatch after they've been given, the first one was done in my arm but today's I asked them to do in my tummy. That one hurt a little less.

I was discharged last night at 9pm.

Wow this is long! Sorry xx


----------



## feeble

Please add me to August 22nd... I lost my daughter on the 23rd september and am now 5 weeks pregnant again. We just got the postmortem results and turned out our angel had got the cord tightly wrapped around her neck twice and died as a result. Very sad but at least there will be no contraindications to this pregnancy. 

She would have been due on the 18th Jan so it's been quite a sad christmas but I am so glad I am pregnant again, we are having a number of extra scans for piece of mind, the first being on the 5th Jan when I will be seven weeks... 

Hello all x


----------



## silverlizard

Hi feeble... nice to meet you. :)

puppycat, how horrible! So sorry you had to go through all that, at Christmas too.


----------



## KozmikKitten

puppycat, sorry to hear about your stressful holiday weekend! I'm glad you at least made it home safe. GL with these upcoming tests! 

Feeble, welcome to the thread! Sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you're healing well and looking forward to your new pregnancy!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Merry Christmas girls :)

Welcome freebie! So sorry for you loss!

Puppycat OMG how scary! How r u feeling today? Lots of :hugs: ur way!


----------



## Mrskg

Well I was just about to go to bed an noticed mail in front of micro must have came yest when I was otherwise occupied playing midwife lol an typical no one told me! It my booking app an 12wk scan app so delighted x bookin app 1st feb 12wk scan on 16th feb an my early scan 20th of jan gives me something positive to hold onto! Not sure I'll be able to sleep now lol xxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Great news Mrskg! We both have appts on Jan 20! Mine's the 12 week appt though, probably no scan for me that day!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Well I made it through 5 weeks and 6 days to today Christmas day without any MS and very little symptoms. Then all of a sudden at 9pm the nausea rolled in. I wonder if this is the begging of ms or if I just eat too much Christmas dinner?


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks Kozmic x why will you not get a scan that day xxx

Happy 6wks baby bump love xxxx


----------



## struth

Mrskg said:


> Great news mrsmoo x
> 
> Christmas miracle do happen I've just been part of one too! I was birthing partner to my friend was just the most amazing experience ever I even got to cut the cord x so different being on the other side of the bed lol xxx (girl 9lb3oz)
> 
> While I was there I visited epu and managed to book an early scan for 20th of jan x been a wonderful day I'm still buzzing x
> 
> Wishing everyone a very merry Christmas x
> 
> Sorry not had time to catch up on last few pages xxxx

What a beautiful thing to be witness too. A fab Christmas :thumbup:

And great news about your scan!! I need to book in for my mw appointment - I have cancelled two previously and so have put it off this time. I think I might be feeling brave enough now so I'll call tomorrow.



feeble said:


> Please add me to August 22nd... I lost my daughter on the 23rd september and am now 5 weeks pregnant again. We just got the postmortem results and turned out our angel had got the cord tightly wrapped around her neck twice and died as a result. Very sad but at least there will be no contraindications to this pregnancy.
> 
> She would have been due on the 18th Jan so it's been quite a sad christmas but I am so glad I am pregnant again, we are having a number of extra scans for piece of mind, the first being on the 5th Jan when I will be seven weeks...
> 
> Hello all x

Welcome Feeble - so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: but congrats on your new pregnancy :thumbup: Your scan date will be here before you know it! I had one on friday and am booking another for about 8-9 weeks. I can't wait.



BabyBumpLove said:


> Well I made it through 5 weeks and 6 days to today Christmas day without any MS and very little symptoms. Then all of a sudden at 9pm the nausea rolled in. I wonder if this is the begging of ms or if I just eat too much Christmas dinner?

I have had ms for the last week so it could well be!! I hope if it is that you don't get it too bad!

Puppy - oh my goodness! I'm sorry that you have been through it this Christmas - that must have been so scary. When do you get to know more? I hope it was a one off and that all is fine now :hugs:


----------



## feeble

When is everyone having their booking in appointment? I tried to get hold of my midwife for like two weeks before Christmas but I couldnt. I am going to have to try my hardest to get booked inbetween christmas and new year because my first scan is on the fifth! How am I suppose to do all that without any maternity notes?

I can't believe it's taken over 2 weeks for her to get back to me! Rubbish!


----------



## struth

feeble said:


> When is everyone having their booking in appointment? I tried to get hold of my midwife for like two weeks before Christmas but I couldnt. I am going to have to try my hardest to get booked inbetween christmas and new year because my first scan is on the fifth! How am I suppose to do all that without any maternity notes?
> 
> I can't believe it's taken over 2 weeks for her to get back to me! Rubbish!

I think each area is different. Mine does appointments on a Monday at our GP surgery so we just book in by ringing the GP reception. How have you got your scan through before your booking appointment though - I thought the mw referred us for our scans?!!

Shows how much I know! :haha:


----------



## feeble

I saw my consultant at the hospital on Thursday to get the postmortem for my little girl who was stillborn, she gave me an early scan. 

The midwife will only arrange the 12 week scan, the rest you have to phone up for yourself (20 week) or your consultant will arrange them x 

They always do the booking in appointment at home here...


----------



## KozmikKitten

Mrskg...I have a scan tomorrow, so I dont think I'll get another one at 12 weeks. I guess I'll find out tomorrow at my first scan, or maybe at my appt on Jan 20.


----------



## Mrskg

Feeble that is rubbish my app's came on 24th I only told doc on 15th so think that's quick x hope you get it all sorted soon x

Kozmic not sure how it works in us but in uk we still get our 12 wk because that's when they check for downs an other things x good luck with scan tomorrow xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I had my first two appt sbut io am bummed bc they are not seeing me for forever. And I am high risk and way ting on another ob gyn referral bc I hav only been seen by an regular pcm


----------



## BabyBumpLove

BabyBumpLove said:


> Well I made it through 5 weeks and 6 days to today Christmas day without any MS and very little symptoms. Then all of a sudden at 9pm the nausea rolled in. I wonder if this is the begging of ms or if I just eat too much Christmas dinner?




struth said:


> I have had ms for the last week so it could well be!! I hope if it is that you don't get it too bad!

Thanks I hope so too. I woke up this morning pretty dizzy and nauseous so I guess ms has arrived. There is a strange part of me that is happy to have the symptom. Im sure that wont last long through.


----------



## Mrskg

Just got a poas urge it's 1.30am an again I'm wide awake x really wanted to keep digi till new yrs eve (my mmc due date) but.......done it an got 3+ in 30secs super excited and absolutely delighted xxxxxx woohoo xxxxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Great news Mrskg! I'm awake too....working nights :wacko:

My hcg went up to 3679 so still rising consistently by about 63%....don't know which way this is gonna go. Dr called me last night and said there's obvs a pregnancy growing but it's just a waitng game to find out whether it will be viable...gotta ring for another scan date 2moro...


----------



## sequeena

I just saw this thread and wanted to pop in with some :hugs: I was PAL August 2011, my son was born on August 7th (sharing his birthday with his father). Good luck ladies, I hope next year whilst I'm celebrating my son's first birthday you're bringing your rainbow babies into the world x


----------



## Mrskg

Crossables crossed for you mrsmoo xxx boo at working nights! Xx

Congrats on your son sequeena xxx


----------



## struth

Ohh MrsMoo - good numbers!! I really hope that this all works out for you. Something is going on in the belly of yours. 

What is the next step? Are they going to scan you again?

Mrskg - congrats on your 3+! That must reassure you?

Babybumplove - glad to hear that the ms has kicked in and you are reassured by it. I'm happy I have it but am struggling a bit. I guess one good thing is that it has distracted me from worrying about the bean growing away! I just hope that it doesn't get any worse and that it doesn't last too long. 

9 - when will they see you next then?


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks struth yes it does now can't wait till scan on 20th xx how's you today xx

Hormones must be raging my bin never got emptied today but everyone else's did don't know what I'm gonna do with this weeks rubbish sitting here bubbling like it's the end of the world an their phone line closed today so hubby just got my rant xx lol it's amazing how something so simple can send you over the edge x need to give myself a shake xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Struth I don't know I am waiting on my referral. Feeling pretty nervous about having to wait.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks struth - tried ringing epau today as dr told me they were scanning today but he lied haha! I'll have to ring tomorrow and see when they want to scan me again, dr said if they want to do bloods they will arrange that too. He was only the on-call so didn't have my notes or history etc.

How you doing?


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey ladies! I saw the bebe's HB today! :yipee: It was 178. Baby measures 8+4 which is exactly right on based on ovulation. So cool!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Woohoo so happy for you kozmik !


----------



## MrsMoo72

I replied on the other thread Kozmik but :happydance:!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Kozimikkitten :happydance: sssssssooooooo happy for you girlie!!!! you must be on :cloud9:

Mrskg - awesome news on the digi 3+!!! I know you were holding out! Its a beautiful little stick isin't it :cloud9: And with all your upcoming dates really soon you've got lots of positive vibes to keep you going sweetie! God bless our raging hormones hun! I know exactly how you feel!!!! :blush:

Babybumplove - how are you feeling today? I am actually feeling a little ikky and I'm ssssooooo happy :happydance:

9 - sorry you're bummed out love! Hope they will get you in sooner than later! I know the waiting is the worst esspecially in your case! How are you feleing today?

Moo - totally awesome #'s girlie! You know I'm rooting for your lil bean soooo hard love :kiss:

Sequeena - that's soo sweet of you to stop by....its heartwarming to hear wonderful PAL success stories :hugs:

AFM I got my second round of bw back today and I think I'm doing good...FX lets see what my Dr thinks....last week at 13DPO my hgc was at 46 and this week at 20DPO it was at 917! Here's praying my lil bean sticks and is a strong one! Waiting is ssssssoooooo hard you guys :coffee:


----------



## 9babiesgone

On and off again nausea and tons of back pain but doin gok. How are you newbie?


----------



## struth

Mrskg said:


> Thanks struth yes it does now can't wait till scan on 20th xx how's you today xx




MrsMoo72 said:


> Thanks struth - tried ringing epau today as dr told me they were scanning today but he lied haha! I'll have to ring tomorrow and see when they want to scan me again, dr said if they want to do bloods they will arrange that too. He was only the on-call so didn't have my notes or history etc.
> 
> How you doing?

Thanks for asking ladies - I've been struggling these last few days to be honest. I never thought ms would be like this! Still I'll take it if my bean is healthy.... but boy.... it is a good job I'm not at work - I don't think I would function!

MrsMoo - oh, you must have been livid. I hope that they will scan you again and look for growth. Keep us posted xx


----------



## struth

9babiesgone said:


> Struth I don't know I am waiting on my referral. Feeling pretty nervous about having to wait.

I hope it comes through soon x


----------



## struth

Great news Kozmik and Newbie!!!! :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks struth.


----------



## BabyBumpLove

struth said:


> Babybumplove - glad to hear that the ms has kicked in and you are reassured by it. I'm happy I have it but am struggling a bit. I guess one good thing is that it has distracted me from worrying about the bean growing away! I just hope that it doesn't get any worse and that it doesn't last too long.

Yes that is exactly how I feel. It is good to know baby bean is growing and the hormones are raging! When I had my mc I didnt have ms at all, I really had no symptoms what so ever. I am very conscious of everything my body is doing right now. Last time I was 6 weeks 5 days when I began to lose my little June bug and I was 7 week the day she finally left us. :cry: So I have 7 more days to get through to be past my MC anniversary. So let the MS and sore boobs and fatigue continue to give me reassurance. 



NewbieLisette said:


> Babybumplove - how are you feeling today? I am actually feeling a little ikky and I'm ssssooooo happy :happydance:

My ms has subsided today, and to be honest it worries me! I need those symptoms to keep me sane ha-ha. :haha:Im glad you understand the happiness it brings! GO MS!! :happydance:


----------



## NewbieLisette

struth said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> Thanks struth yes it does now can't wait till scan on 20th xx how's you today xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks struth - tried ringing epau today as dr told me they were scanning today but he lied haha! I'll have to ring tomorrow and see when they want to scan me again, dr said if they want to do bloods they will arrange that too. He was only the on-call so didn't have my notes or history etc.
> 
> How you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for asking ladies - I've been struggling these last few days to be honest. I never thought ms would be like this! Still I'll take it if my bean is healthy.... but boy.... it is a good job I'm not at work - I don't think I would function!
> 
> MrsMoo - oh, you must have been livid. I hope that they will scan you again and look for growth. Keep us posted xxClick to expand...


Sorry to hear this struth :nope: Wishing you some smooth tummy sailing soon! When is your next scan or check up sweetie? Have you asked your Dr about a pill you can take to help?


----------



## struth

Thanks ladies - I don't have any appointments booked at the moment. I need to ring the drs tomorrow to make my appointment with the midwife which should be in a week or two. I'm also going to book a private scan in a couple of weeks. If it gets any worse I will head to the drs but I'm just about coping at the moment - just happy for symptoms :thumbup:


----------



## bizzy27

MrsMoo... I can't believe you are able to keep your composer so well. I would be throwing a hissy fit. :haha: 

I am not sure how it is in the UK..but here in the states..if your dr is unwilling to scan you and you honestly feel there is an issue, we go to Emergency Room. (I did that even though it was mainly to calm my own fears - as there was nothing really bad.. I just couldnt stay calm without KNOWING)

Can you do that kind of thing in the UK?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Haha! Well I was only scanned on sat and they only saw a small sac so I think it benefits me if I wait a few more days. I don't think they will have me booked in till Friday anyway but I just want to know when it is so I can start panicking hehe!!! And the longer I wait, the longer I can cling to the bit of hope I have now...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Moo its gonna be ok girlie, you'll see! You got a strong one in there who isin't letting go! Have faith my friend! :hugs:

Struth totally agreed! isin't it the BEST!!!!!

Hey Bizzy - how you feeling girl?

I got word back from my Dr. and he's very happy with my #'s today! YAY for that! He suggested i skip a week since there is no need! Feel sooo relieved....for today ofcourse!


----------



## jd83

So glad everyone is getting good numbers and having some MS, haha! That is great!

I just got another round of bloodwork today, since I am still spotting bright red (almost 2 weeks of this now, crazy!) and numbers came back right where they should be. Whew! So relieved, I was such a nervous wreck all weekend. I have another scan Thursday to see how much baby has grown. Can't wait!


----------



## bizzy27

Newbie - funny .. I have been so into everyone else's stories and updates that I haven't done much updating of my own. *blush*

Well, as you all know I have lossed 3 and this one has been driving me crazy. With my week 5 spotting on and off for 5 days and the supreme lack of any crazy symptoms.. if it wasnt for my numbers I would seriously question if I was even preggers at all.. :haha:

With that being said you cannot laugh when I tell you that last week I was soo nervous that something was wrong and of course hadn't had an U/S in almost 2 weeks so I was dying to know if babybizzy was good. My dr wont see me until my Medicaid shows me active in their system (even though it shows me active in Medicaids system) ..
They were SUPPOSE to set me up with an initial OB appt. and another U/S.

Well, I decided that waiting was just not an option for me.. as I honestly thought that the stress of not knowing would be worse on the baby than anything.. Plus I would hate to have waited for all this to kick in only to get bad news... So I took my neurotic butt up to the Emergency Room and they drew a bunch of blood and did an U/S there. And it wasnt like at the Dr.s office.. they were "in there" for the better part of 20 or more minutes looking at everything.. my ovaries..my tubes..my utuerus .. the sac,yolk, and baby.
I am not the best at reading blood results but I did gather my HCG was at 83K and they told me baby was about 7w5d and had a hb of 156. 

Since then I have FINALLY told my DH .. (longest 5weeks of my life) and now that he knows I was free to tell the rest of my family. He is waiting to tell his. Understandable. 
Of course I still worry with my lack of symptoms and of course my recent FACE PLANT in the grocery store parking lot (story in my journal).. but I hold on TIGHT to all the positive #s and U/S's I have had so far and consider myself very lucky as many of you ladies are still awaiting ONE U/S.. 

I am constantly rooting for all of you ladies and hope we all have our beautiful rainbow babies in 2012


----------



## silverlizard

Thought I was starting with MS yesterday as I felt really nauseous all day... but not much today,argh. Don't feel like eating anything, but that's all really. Is that bad? Heh, I know I worry too much...

Crossing my fingers and thinking good thoughts for everyone!


----------



## filipenko32

Bizzy that's great news!! X x x
Anyone getting small headaches? 
I'm very off food and nausea had definitely kicked in for me but I don't really take it as a good sign as I had it when I've miscarried so... Don't worry silver! 
Good luck to everyone having scans or blood checks today x x


----------



## struth

Morning ladies - well this must be a record. 9.30am and no morning sickness....yet! I'll be so glad of a day off today - although no doubt I'll start fretting at some point if it doesn't come back!



jd83 said:


> So glad everyone is getting good numbers and having some MS, haha! That is great!
> 
> I just got another round of bloodwork today, since I am still spotting bright red (almost 2 weeks of this now, crazy!) and numbers came back right where they should be. Whew! So relieved, I was such a nervous wreck all weekend. I have another scan Thursday to see how much baby has grown. Can't wait!

GL with your numbers and scan JD! keep us posted x



silverlizard said:


> Thought I was starting with MS yesterday as I felt really nauseous all day... but not much today,argh. Don't feel like eating anything, but that's all really. Is that bad? Heh, I know I worry too much...
> 
> Crossing my fingers and thinking good thoughts for everyone!

I'm off food too - weetabix and cheese on toast is keeping me going for now. I just can't stand the thought of most foods - urgh... and it is so not like me. We are surrounded by lovely foods and chocolates from Christmas and I just don't feel like any of it. I don't think it is bad - I think they say to trust your body x



filipenko32 said:


> Bizzy that's great news!! X x x
> Anyone getting small headaches?
> I'm very off food and nausea had definitely kicked in for me but I don't really take it as a good sign as I had it when I've miscarried so... Don't worry silver!
> Good luck to everyone having scans or blood checks today x x

No headaches here but they are a symptom honey :thumbup: Hope all is well with you and your steroid baby!


----------



## KozmikKitten

filipenko32 said:


> Bizzy that's great news!! X x x
> Anyone getting small headaches?
> I'm very off food and nausea had definitely kicked in for me but I don't really take it as a good sign as I had it when I've miscarried so... Don't worry silver!
> Good luck to everyone having scans or blood checks today x x

Hi there! I had headaches from 5-7 weeks.


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Wow I am learning that my MS starts around 11 am with just a queasy tummy and by about 12pm I am dizzy and on the verge and losing my breakfast. Sometimes I do sometimes I don&#8217;t. By about 1 or 2 pm it is usually gone. I am a teacher, so right now I am on Christmas holidays. Being sick from 11 to 2 is ok right now, but when I&#8217;m back at work, it could be interesting! I would rather have morning or night ms so I could still do my job without wanting to puke ha ha.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

How's everyone doing today?

Awesome news JD :thumbup: Will be anxiously awaiting a beautiful scan pic tmmr!

Struth any news for ya today? :hugs:

Emma are you around sweetie?

Bizzy I'm the same way...crazy impatient and everyday I feel like I "NEED" an U/S even though my appt is only Feb.7 (my bday) when I'll be 11weeks!!!!! I swear though If I saw or felt anything weird I'd do the same...straight to emergency! YAY for telling H :happydance: Hold on tight sweetie! Its a bumpy ride for us all esspecially during these first few weeks!

Babybumplove ikk :( that can't be easy! Hope you make it through the days ok!

AFM - I'm feeling a little calmer today. I actually got some sleep last night :thumbup:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Newbie...so jealous! I need sleep sooo bad! Cant function at work!


----------



## NewbieLisette

KozmikKitten said:


> Newbie...so jealous! I need sleep sooo bad! Cant function at work!

Aww sweetie sorry to hear! If it makes you feel better its only one night cuz I had like 5 in a row that were total insomnia :shrug:

How are you feeling besides not being able to function! LOL :haha:


----------



## KozmikKitten

I feel pretty good actually! I have the insomnia thing going on, and breast tenderness, but other than that, I am getting on pretty well! How about you?


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Newbie I'm gald you had a good night sleep. Ihope you get a lot more so you can catch up on your missed sleep. Sleep has been ok for me, so I will cross my fingers that it stsys that way. I hope all of you lades are doinf well today!


----------



## Mrskg

:wave::wave: hi everyone x

Booo to insomnia I could sleep anytime during the day come night I'm wide awake ok just now while girls on hols but hoping that stops for early morning rises when they go back xxx


----------



## jd83

Sorry some of you are having trouble sleeping:( I'm having the opposite, keep falling asleep really early, lol!

Well, just got back from scan and baby is doing well! Saw a heartbeat:) woohoo! Another scan next week to see more growth! yay!

Hope everyone is having a good day today:)


----------



## NewbieLisette

JD :happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9:

Must be ssssssoooooooo incredible!!!!!! I can't wait for that day!

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## bizzy27

jd- that is AWESOME.. I am so excited for you. The first scan is the best when you can see a hb. It absolutely amazing!!

I am going to try and set an appt with my Dr. for my 8/9 wk scan next week.. I am hoping to still see my lil bean growing well in there. :)


----------



## jd83

Bizzy, fx that they can get you booked:)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Great news jd! :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Great news jd! Congratulations!! :cloud9: x x


----------



## nursekelly

yay! yay! yay!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
so happy for all these great scans! it is such a reassurance when you can see a tiny little baby with a tiny little heartbeat!

so happy for you ms. moo! praying for you that there continues to be progression on your scans! let us know asap!!

sorry i've been gone a while...the holiday madness! and now i go back to work tonight....blah!

i had my scan tues! everything went well! hb was 178 and baby is progressing well. although, now is when i worry. last time i had a mmc at 12.5 weeks. everything had gone well at my 8 wk scan and then out of no where lost our sweet baby. so for the next 4 weeks i'm gonna be on pins and needles. praying this little jelly bean sticks with us :) i'm already so much in love. 

good luck ladies! can't wait to hear more good news from yall :)


----------



## nursekelly

ps...they even changed my due date to Aug. 6th...just one day...but one day closer to my little bean :) which also makes me due the EXACT same day as one of my best friends :)


----------



## Mrskg

So glad everything looking great nurse Kelly xxx

3wks today till I'm put out of my anxious wait x mmc due date is Tomorrow I'm feeling a little sad but not as much as i thought I'd be think this beany is giving me strength xxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

great news kelly! happy for you!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Congrats Nursekelly! Praying for your sticky bean as well! I know what you mean...i was scared to get an early scan because last time when I went for my 9week scan they told me the LO grew to 8.5 weeks.....OMG I can't imagine having had false hope early and then the pain of learing at the next scan....it's never easy but in a way I'm happy I gotta be patient and wait till Feb.7th when I'll be 11weeks....somehow makes me feel more confident....meanwhile hgc levels help me get through the days! 

How's everyone feeling today? Special New Years plans?


----------



## nursekelly

thanks ladies :hugs:

as for new years plans...well...i'll be working! boo! but hey, i'd rather be taking care of patients than being a patient!!


----------



## jd83

Boo for working on new Years! That is def not fun! We are spending New Years with friends, but we will probably cut out early to get my son home in bed. And myself, hehe...I think my bedtime has been pretty close to his lately:)


----------



## Mrskg

I'm with ya nurse Kelly I'm working 7am new yrs day! I'm a community carer least the roads will be quiet x I'll just be glad to get tomorrow over with an on to a new yr x hope everyone's wishes come true in 2012 xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Great news nursekelly, a great new years-present! 

I went for my scan yesterday and unfortunately it's an empty sac at 6.4 weeks so not good especially with a hcg level of 37000!!! They won't diagnose miscarriage until the sac reaches 25mm and mine was 20mm yesterday. Just have to wait but know it's not looking good. 4th miscarriage in a year, can't believe it! :cry:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Fili, I am so sorry again and I have everything crossed for you. How u doing this morning? I know the waiting is the worst, we just need to know what's going on xxx


----------



## filipenko32

When's your next scan mrs moo? You've seen a yolk sac now haven't you?


----------



## MrsMoo72

No yolk sac, just 5week gest sac. Scan on 3rd Jan but been having brown discharge again since wed so im prepared for the worst and anything else is a bonus...


----------



## filipenko32

Ahh ok. Well that's all we can do isnt it? I just want it to be over quickly either way.


----------



## Hopefuljane

Im so sorry fili you must be worried, sending hugs and hope u ok.. Mrs M hope thing work out for you and fingers crossed for 3rd.

Sounds like congrats for many of you on great scans! Happy new year and hope the sun shines in 2012 for you all x


----------



## bizzy27

Fili - I am soo sorry to hear about your last scan. I too have suffered mmc and it doesnt getting any easier. Please know that I am keeping you in my prayers and hope you find some peace. How is your DHhandling it?


----------



## feeble

I am starting to worry now, my scan is on Thursday and i am freaking out that everything isnt okay

that they will find out i am not pregnant at all or something... I have felt really preggers this last wee while but now i am starting to doubt myself, maybe its not okay? maybe i just wanted to be pregnant again so much that i lied to myself? 

I keep doing HPTs and OPKs and both are coming back very very positive soon but i am SCARED still... i would love to think the 7 week scan will put me at ease and i suppose it will for a while... but i cannot imagine this pregnancy is going to be easy on my nerves!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks bizzy, aww dh is being really strong and just wonderful really, I'm lucky that way if not in anyway pregnancy lucky! It's really great that you're doing so well bizzy you give me hope! X x x


----------



## struth

Evening ladies - sorry I haven't been on here recently. I've been struggling with ms and haven't really been able to do anything constructive. I just wanted to wish you all a happy new year though so thought I'd pop on. 

I'm so sad to come on here and hear your news Fili :hugs: I'm so sorry honey. I'm thinking of you and your OH x :hugs:

MrsMoo - I'm hoping that your spotting is nothing. Please let us know how you get on at your scan on Tuesday x

Feeble - bless you honey. I'm sure how you are feeling is completely normal. I'm sure everything is fine - it is completely normal to worry. It is just a few more days and I'm sure your scan will be fine and will reassure you. Keep us posted hon x


----------



## feeble

thanks struth (awesome name btw ;) ) i will keep everyone informed x


----------



## Mrskg

Hey struth happy new yr x sorry to hear you're struggling with ms x I can sympathise I suffered really bad with it in my other pregnancies x today I just managed to stop myself being sick so think my ms is not far away from starting x are you trying anything for it x I bought anti sickness wrist bands from boots an they seemed to help only thing is if people don't know they will if they see you wearing them but maybe you could even just wear them in house x lucozade also helps me it helps raise sugar levels xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Feeble I am now realising this pal is going to be a complete different ballgame x i wish my scan was this week I stupidly booked it for 8wks thinking least then there will be no doubt but now wishing I'd booked it sooner x with my mmc baby stopped growing at 6 but I never found out till 12 I was still being sick and everything x so even my sore boobs tiredness nausea are not putting my mind at rest x got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## feeble

its hard isnt it :( we got to 23 weeks before finding out anything was wrong so each scan is tainted. they will give me one at 23 weeks again... and a number before but i dont think any will give me much relief 

perhaps getting bigger and feeling baby move will help x


----------



## jd83

So sorry your scan didn't go well, Fili:( I will keep fingers crossed that things will be okay with your rescan, especially with you having a tilted uterus. Maybe they just couldn't see it well enough.

I have been feeling very sick this weekend. Which is a relief, I suppose. I haven't been feeling sick at all, aside from nerves, since I started spotting 2 weeks ago. This weekend has been nothing but major nausea though! I go from feeling like I'm gonna throw up to being starving, then feeling like I'm gonna throw up as soon as I try to eat. How is everyone else doing? Everyone having a good new years?


----------



## struth

It is so worrying isn't it? I think my ms has meant that I have worried less this week - not because it is reassuring but just because I haven't been able to think of anything else really - it has been all consuming. However, I have my moments when it worries the crap out of me. We are going to book a scan at 8.5 weeks and hopefully that will see me though to 12 weeks. 

Mrskg - I had one at 6 weeks and it did reassure but I definitely NEED another one before I can even begin to think of this as a pregnancy (if that makes sense). I'm sure if you can hold out until 8 weeks you will be more reassured than if you had had one earlier. I might try the boots bands - thanks for that. Nothing seems to work so far other than keeping my stomach from being empty and sleep. Everything (smells, thoughts of food, sight of food) makes me feel ill and I have it from waking to going to bed but I have realised that avoiding food just makes it worse. I had my mw appointment a week tomorrow so if I am still bad then I will ask her if there is anything I can have. I might nip to boots tomorrow - I'm happy to try anything!


----------



## Mrskg

I thought once we all passed what are our milestones the worry would stop but from reading others who are now heavily pregnant an they still check the toilet paper I think it might be that worry doesn't leave till ours babies are in our arms x I'm trying to be positive an remind myself whatever happens I can't change it I really want to believe this is my rainbow baby but at the same time I'm too scared to get too attached x oh the joys!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I think pal is so hard I wont believe I'm pregnant until they give me my baby! I'm extremely tired all the time, I've never known anything like it, I literally cannot keep my eyes open and have to keep going to bed. I went to bed at 6 and woke up at 9 but only because hubby woke me up as he didn't want me to mess up my sleep patterns bless. hope that's a good sign but doubt it. 
Struth so glad you've got strong signs and bad morning sickness! I really hope this is it for you x x x


----------



## Mrskg

Oh yeah I meant to mention eating helps too x shame we don't feel like eating when feeling sick though eh! I have to force myself I find rice crispies easy to eat lol no smell x

Jd83 I saw on another post about leg pain being sign of eptopic I also thought this but my epu would not admit to me it was a symptom x wonder why x


----------



## Mrskg

Fili so glad you're still having symptoms really believe you will get good news at your next scan x when is it again x


----------



## filipenko32

Nxt week, I have to go back to my gp to get her to ring the epu to book me in! So i will ne going for an urgent doctor's appointment next tuesday and take it from there. Just read a story about a lady who saw an empty sac until 7.4 and her baby is 8 months old now. They gave her miscarriage leaflets and everything! I would just be amazed if that happens. Rice crispies sound good to me! X x x


----------



## jd83

Mrskg said:


> Oh yeah I meant to mention eating helps too x shame we don't feel like eating when feeling sick though eh! I have to force myself I find rice crispies easy to eat lol no smell x
> 
> Jd83 I saw on another post about leg pain being sign of eptopic I also thought this but my epu would not admit to me it was a symptom x wonder why x

Leg numbness, moreso than leg pain, is a symptom. That's what I thought was worrisome for her. 

Fili, I can't believe the tiredness either! Been falling asleep at around 8-9 every night! I don't think I fell asleep so early with my son, but maybe I'm just that much more tired from having to care for him and being preggo. lol. Fingers crossed for you:)


----------



## Mrskg

Up here we can book epu without doc x so glad you're reading positive stories an I k ow nothing about tilted uterus but think that could be the cause of your scan too by what other people have posted x lol at rice crispies come this time of I'm starving think I'll be the size of a bus before I know it I. Not normally a big eater think I've ate a months worth of my diet in a week lol xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey ladies! Just wanted to stop in & wish you all a beautiful & bright 2012! I'm praying hard for all of us...for our rainbow babies to stay with us! 

I'm like you all...toggle between denail & fear everyday...don't have ms...wish I would...just extremely tired but don't let myself think that's great or anything! Right now I only have weekly or every 2 week hgc levels to keep me going as my Dr didn't think an early scan was needed! I'm scheduled only on Feb.7th which is my bday & I'll be 11weeks already! God its scary as hell but I figure last time I had a scan at 9weeks & the baby stopped growng at 8.5 so anything before that mark won't help me feel secure...actually anything before my baby is crying in my arms won't so I guess its one day at a time & a whole lotta prayer! 

Lots of strength & love u guys :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Hello Ladies,
I am excited and nervous today because I have reached 7 Weeks today. That is as far as I made it with my last pregnancy. I think I will feel a lot better when today is over! Also in the last few days my symptoms have seems to disappear so I am bit worried baby has stopped developing. I dont get my first ultrasound until Jan.16 (9 weeks). Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 7wks babybumplove x I'm totally with you my boobs haven't been that sore today an with my mmc baby stopped growing at 6wks so think that's all in my head today x but I'm being being stupid because I still had symptoms up till 12wks with mmc seems like I'm just worrying over anything right now x can believe I dreaded the tww that was a breeze compared to this! Can't wait to see your scan I get mine on 20th can't come quick enough xxx


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Mrskg said:


> Happy 7wks babybumplove x I'm totally with you my boobs haven't been that sore today an with my mmc baby stopped growing at 6wks so think that's all in my head today x but I'm being being stupid because I still had symptoms up till 12wks with mmc seems like I'm just worrying over anything right now x can believe I dreaded the tww that was a breeze compared to this! Can't wait to see your scan I get mine on 20th can't come quick enough xxx

Thanks Mrskg!I love the support on Baby and Bump. I do find that I worry about things I probably would not even know existed if I was not on here. We have to remind ourselves that not every bad statistic will happen to us. Unfortunately because of the diverse population from all over the world on baby and bump we will see many negatives along with all the wonderful supportive amazing stories and support. I really do believe this is the real deal and my baby bean will be here in August. Fingers crossed for you and your bean. I will post my ultrasound as soon and I get it. I hope time goes fast for all of us ladies waiting patiently for ultrasounds!


----------



## filipenko32

Was anyone's miscarriage on here behind LMP dates from the start? Whenever I've been for a scan the baby has measured a week behind lmp dates. Anyone else?


----------



## filipenko32

Happy 7 weeks baby bump! X


----------



## Mrskg

Ive never had an early scan before fili x

Can't wait to see your scan pic baby bump imalso hope time goes fast ESP this week for you fili I know being in limbo is the worst feeling ever xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks mrskg x x are you going for a scan?


----------



## Mrskg

Yeah on 20th I'll or should be 8/4 booked it for then so there was no doubt I'd see something but feels like a lifetime away wished I'd made it for a week earlier now x


----------



## sparklyvamp13

I'm expecting my Rainbow after 3 miscarriages (6w, 13w5d, 12w6d) on 15th August the day before my birthday, so he or she will be the best birthday present ever. I have everything I possibly can have crossed that I finally get to hold my little one.

It's also the same due date as you nicoleoleole :)


----------



## Mrskg

Sorry for your losses sparkly x i have everything crossed too this pal is a whole new ballgame xx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome sparkly! :hi:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Back from scan - still no wiser but starting to look like blighted ovum. Gest sac has grown to 11mm but still nothing in it and it looks a bit irregular. Also got 17mm extra chorionic haemorrhage!! Gotta go back next thurs for rescan but told us it doesn't look good...


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: mrsmoo x so sorry you are going through this the wait must be terrible xx

Afm...ms started this morn hoping it a good sign even though it wasn't with mmc x have to hold on to hope though xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww I'm sorry mrs moo, :hugs: you're in a similar position to me, mine was empty at 20mm and 6.4weeks, I'm having my rescan on Friday when I'll be 7.4 weeks. I just want it to be over so we can try again! :nope: do you know what your hormone level is?


----------



## bizzy27

Mrsmoo and fili- i am soo sorry you ladies are going through that. It must be so difficult. I will keep you in my prayers.

I myself have a scan today @2pm and i am so scared. My last two were great...but i just dont feel preggers and i am terrified that something is going to go wrong... Ug 

Ill let u guys know how it goes.


----------



## MrsMoo72

No fili, haven't had any more bloods done but they were nowhere near as high as yours last week. Mine were going up quite slow. Im just fed up with the whole thing, feel like ive been living scan to scan and neglecting everything else like my uni work coz I can't concentrate on anything.


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck bizzy!, i am 100% sure you'll be just fine and a very happy lady by 2.00pm!


----------



## filipenko32

But it does just take over your whole life that's a normal reaction mrs moo. :hugs: What are you studying at uni? Are you uni age or a mature student? What happened in your last pregnancy? Did the same thing happen? X x x


----------



## MrsMoo72

Im a nursing student (am I mature at 29 haha?!) Im doing it with open university as im sponsored by my employer so I do student shifts on my own ward and still get my wage. My first year finishes in a couple of weeks so I really need to get my last assignment finished and make sure everythings ready to submit - just cant find the motivation.

I have a 2year old so naively expected my 2nd pregnancy to be fine - but I had a mmc at 11w4d, baby stopped growing at 6w and looked 'irregular'. That was in Oct then got pg again after 1 af and here we are....my life in a nutshell haha!!


----------



## filipenko32

Ooh you have a busy life mrs moo, i don't envy you writing assignments but good luck! I just don't understand where these mc's come from... It's not like after your 1st child you developed a nasty drug habit, became an alcoholic and smoked a hundred cigarettes a day before falling downstairs 10 times is it??!!!! What is going on??!!


----------



## bizzy27

filipenko32 said:


> Good luck bizzy!, i am 100% sure you'll be just fine and a very happy lady by 2.00pm!

You dont know how much I appreciate that.

My DH is clueless. He asked me last night if something was wrong and I told him "no, I am just worried about my scan tomorrow." and he was like "Oh."

Then later again asked me if I was okay.. and I was like " I just told you I am just worried about tomorrow"

Then this morning I mentioned it again and was basically looking for some comfort and got nothing.. I finally told him "You know a simple hug and an Its gonna be okay babe would go along way in helping me feel better"

DH: I told you it would be okay
ME: Maybe in your head but not out loud. And you certainly didnt put your focus on the conversation.
DH: Well, honey everything will be okay.
ME: NO! Its too late and it doesnt count now.. :haha:
DH: *just stares at me before heading to work*

ARRRRRRGGG.. I just needed him to give me some confidence.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww bizzy they dont get it do they!!? It's something you really need to hear from them too I think. Maybe he is a little scared too? My dh goes very quiet when I have scans and gets a spot of man flu! I would be upset if my dh didn't give reassurance before though, even just a little bit as it goes along way to helping you throughout the terrifying ordeal which is the scan room! Just remember there is no reason on this earth for it to go wrong now. It is so rare to miscarry at your dates now when you're measuring on track and everything, it's just not going to happen! Also maybe your dh is taking all is confidence cues from you, so he doesn't feel confident if your hinting you're not? My dh believes my intuition bit he doesnt listen to me about anything else! X x x


----------



## Mrskg

Hope your scan goes well bizzy x I'm sure it will! 

men! My hubby same never says too much x he says he can't get 2 days off work so he won't be at first scan with me only 12wk one x I'm not too fussed my friend will chum me but not great if it's bad news! Xxx


----------



## bizzy27

Man iI really need to not read these while i am at work... :haha:
Your making me cry... I love you ladies soo much.. hugs to all of you.


----------



## Mrskg

Lol I do that too x I get more supportnand comfort on here than I do irl x guess it cause we all know what each other is going through x

I'm trying to keep calm but I have pain an numbness in my leg had this with both chemicals but also had it in nov with af doc thinks it's sciatica but I don't think it seems as bad as that was supposed to get an MRI on 23rd dec but had to cancel because I'm pregnant really hope it's not a bad sign xxx


----------



## filipenko32

It's not mrs kg x x x 

Bizzy emotional-ness is a great pregnancy sign still!! :haha: I don't even need to check back here to see how you went on I'm that sure! X x x


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck at the scan today bizzy! :thumbup:

Hang in there mrsmoo! :hugs:


----------



## bizzy27

KozmikKitten said:


> Good luck at the scan today bizzy! :thumbup:
> 
> Hang in there mrsmoo! :hugs:

Sorry to go off subject, but is that Avatar a real picture of you? The reason I ask is because it is such a beautiful picture.. the background and all.. it just seems to come together. :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey ladies :wave:

Bizzy you are gonna have a great scan you'll see :) Boys don't know how to deal with us sometimes! LOL My H is the same...just starres at me when all I want is a hug and a reassuring it's gonna be ok baby! 

So happy i have you ladies who understand. We are all going through something so incredibly emotional and intense!!! Everyday seems like an eternity and yet at the same time I don't wanna rush away the days as I feel I need to be fair to this PG and enjoy it the way I did my last....aaahhh the innocence was soo nice!!

Mrsmoo & Fil you are in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## KozmikKitten

bizzy27 said:


> KozmikKitten said:
> 
> 
> Good luck at the scan today bizzy! :thumbup:
> 
> Hang in there mrsmoo! :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to go off subject, but is that Avatar a real picture of you? The reason I ask is because it is such a beautiful picture.. the background and all.. it just seems to come together. :)Click to expand...

:flower:Thank you! Yes it is a real pic of me. It was very stormy the day of my wedding and I was lucky to get a couple outdoor pics before the rain came!


----------



## bizzy27

Ok so i will post pics when i get home and can scan them....

Babybizzy is perfect...measuring 9w4d...heartbeat of 182 WHICH I GOT TO HEAR!!! And i got to see babybizzy move!!!

I cant tell you how amazingly awesome and surreal it was. 

Thank you gor all your support!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

bizzy27 said:


> Ok so i will post pics when i get home and can scan them....
> 
> Babybizzy is perfect...measuring 9w4d...heartbeat of 182 WHICH I GOT TO HEAR!!! And i got to see babybizzy move!!!
> 
> I cant tell you how amazingly awesome and surreal it was.
> 
> Thank you gor all your support!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: sssssssoooooooooo happy for you girl :hugs:


----------



## KozmikKitten

bizzy, that is great news! So happy to hear!! Congrats!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Great news bizzy!!!


----------



## struth

That is fab news bizzy - I knew all would be fine!! Will you be able to relax a little now? When will your next scan be?

MrsMoo - I'm so sorry that you are still in limbo. :hugs: It must be so difficult honey. I'm thinking of you x

AFM - I've still been feeling very sick and have been finding it difficult to do anything. I forced myself to do some housework today and feel better for it. Back to work tomorrow though so that will be interesting! I also had some spotting yesterday which terrified me as I seemed to be following the same pattern as when I had my mmc but it seems to have stopped and was very light so I guess it was just my haematoma working its way down. I have my mw appointment on Monday and I'm going to book a scan for next Wednesday (when I'm 8w4d) - I'm leaving it until the weekend to book it though as I don't want to tempt fate.... I want to sleep and wake up in a month!


----------



## Mrskg

Greet news bizzy can't wait to see pic xxx

Kozmic that photo is gorgeous xxx

Struth I will be 8/4 when I go for my scan too half an half wishin it was sooner or even better one now an one then lol x I booked it fir then so there would be know doubt I'd see something but the wait is killing me I just NEED to know everything is ok so counting down the sleeps like a kid a Xmas only 17 to go! Lol x my friend ad spotting at 7wks an she just had her baby on Christmas eve as hard as it is please try not to worry xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Fantastic bizzy!! Hate to say I told you so! X x x

Hey bizzy did you ever nave any ovarian reserve tests done before you got pregnant with is little bean? like the fsh and amh test?


----------



## KozmikKitten

mrskg, I had my first scan at 8+4. I did the same thing, pushed it out as far as possible and then regretted waiting so long. BUT, it was amazing, I saw the HB going, and the bean even moved a couple times. Pretty sure I wouldnt have seen that much if I'd have gone in earlier! It was perfect. Yours will be too!


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks Kozmic that's exactly what I needed to hear just now xxxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aaawww girls u guys give me soo much strength! I have no idea how I'm gonna make it to 11weeks but I'm hoping its a wonderful Birthday for me & meanwhile my hgc levels keep me sane...somewhat! Lol

Struth I am with ya...can I sleep & wake up in a month or so? God the days are dragging aren't they!

Maybe we should all make a date when we can celebrate virtually together being out of of our first Tri & have a glass of apple juice or something :) I think I'm the furthest out with an EDD of Aug.28th right? 

By the way my name is Lisette so u can call me that :) I'd love to get to know u all better & ur names too :)

How's everyone doing tonight? I've had horrible heartburn since yesterday but have found Tums will be my new bff! Lol


----------



## Mrskg

Hey lisette lol feels funny not calling you newbie xx the k in mrskg stands for kirstene xx

Tmi I've just been up with constipation it's 245am here x was horrible I was in agony felt sick had to strip an lie on cold floor I was so hot not nice! glad to say I managed to go after about half an hour x now I'm wide awake so watching DNA tests on Maury lol x 

the days are dragging I'm counting down sleeps till scan lol xx we should make our party in April when we are all passed half way?? I'd love to join you in a glass of apple juice lol xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Nice to meet u kristene :) Thank you for making me LOL at my balckberry while H starres at me shaking his head!! Maury DNA tests hun? Sonds like my nights! Maybe I should just get up & turn the tv on tonight when I'm tossing & freakin turning with insomnia! I must admit I've stripped a time or two & even almost rolled myself right off the bed last night but laying on the cold floor I have not gotten to yet! Not too worry about tmi whatsoever, I'm really happy to hear u went!!! YAY :) lol

I like the sounds of April! Let's vote on a good date...ladies? Any special picks?

Wishing you some rest Kristene...its 10:15pm here & I'm about to pray for some sleep tonight myself! :hugs:


----------



## hoping4girl

Hello ladies!!! I havent' been here for a while, but just wanted you to know I have my first scan tomorrow morning and I'm so excited, and scared all at the same time!!!! I just want everything in there to be perfect!!! :) hope everyone is doing well (i haven't read all the posts I have missed...maybe that will be my tomorrow afternoon while I'm trying not to throw up project) and wish everyone the best of luck!!!


----------



## struth

Mrskg said:


> Struth I will be 8/4 when I go for my scan too half an half wishin it was sooner or even better one now an one then lol x I booked it fir then so there would be know doubt I'd see something but the wait is killing me I just NEED to know everything is ok so counting down the sleeps like a kid a Xmas only 17 to go! Lol x my friend ad spotting at 7wks an she just had her baby on Christmas eve as hard as it is please try not to worry xxx

I think later is better. I was lucky enough to have one at six weeks but it has done nothing to stem the worry! I think it is because I had a mmc which developed to about 6 weeks and then gave up. I think I will feel far better after my 8+ week scan. I was tempted to bring it forward as I had some spotting but I know that if I did, I would still want another one and as I'm paying for this one it is out of the question! 

We'll be fine honey - I know it x



NewbieLisette said:


> Struth I am with ya...can I sleep & wake up in a month or so? God the days are dragging aren't they!
> 
> Maybe we should all make a date when we can celebrate virtually together being out of of our first Tri & have a glass of apple juice or something :) I think I'm the furthest out with an EDD of Aug.28th right?
> 
> By the way my name is Lisette so u can call me that :) I'd love to get to know u all better & ur names too :)
> 
> How's everyone doing tonight? I've had horrible heartburn since yesterday but have found Tums will be my new bff! Lol

Urgh - I just want to sleep. It is my first day back at work today after Christmas and it was a shock to the system to get up this morning! 

i'll join you in the apple juice (if I can face it again by then - I'm off all fruit juice!). 

Oh and I'm Ruth - feel free to call me that! 

As for heartburn - I've had that too. Do you get Gaviscon over there? The liquid one? It has been a life saver. A couple of teaspoons and it goes away. :thumbup:



hoping4girl said:


> Hello ladies!!! I havent' been here for a while, but just wanted you to know I have my first scan tomorrow morning and I'm so excited, and scared all at the same time!!!! I just want everything in there to be perfect!!! :) hope everyone is doing well (i haven't read all the posts I have missed...maybe that will be my tomorrow afternoon while I'm trying not to throw up project) and wish everyone the best of luck!!!

Good luck with you scan honey - keep us posted as to how it goes.


----------



## justwaiting

Hi Lisette and Ruth and everyone else, i am Kellie.

I have been away for a little while and I'm sorry but haven't been keping up with the thread. I hope everyone is doing well. from the last few pages I see we have had a few successful scans. Congratulations ladies.

I had a scan at 5.5wks, 6.5wk and 7.1(spotting) and will have another on friday at 9.1. I'm hoping for some growth. It would be amazing to hear the hb, we have seen it at every scan but it's possible to hear it now and maybe even see Owphie move. We have a health centre that does first tri scans for free with referral thats why I have had so many. the first was a dating scan then my FS referred me for one a week after because I wanted to make sure I'd made it through 6 weeks and now she has requested one at 9wks and 12wks as standard in fertility cases.

I lost all my symptoms the last fews days and really freaked out and today nausea is back, i'm drooling, my boobs hurt, fatigue and my stomach is feeling horrible. thank god I was really worried. Luckily I don't seem to have the sleeping issues of some of your ladies I have been taking longer to sleep but besdies the loo stops I am sleeping throughout the night. I feel for you ladies nothing worse than having issues sleeping.

Sorry if I have missed anything. good luck


----------



## struth

Hi Kellie :wave:

I hope your scan goes well - I'm sure it will :thumbup:

I'm with you on the symptoms - I feel like death warmed up most of the time but then when I feel better I start to worry! Typical - we can't win can we?! 

Keep us posted as to how you get on on Friday x


----------



## jd83

Glad everyone's scans have been going well! That's such a relief:) 

I am Jenni. So, been feeling pretty nauseous the past few days, which I am so glad for after not really feeling too sick the whole time I was spotting. And the spotting has seemed to stop finally, after 2 straight weeks! Yay! I have another scan Friday to make sure baby is still growing properly. 

Anyone else having issues with back pain when sleeping? My back kills me! Been having to sleep with a body pillow already.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hi girls :wave:

How's everyone doing today?

Lets see if I can remember everyone's name now :blush:

hoping4girl how was your scan hun? FX crossed all is well with you :flower:

Ruth - Gaviscon you say....well the name sounds familiar...maybe from TV! LOL...I will have to take a look next time at Walmart...seems like heartburn ain't going anyhwere for me so I might as well get trying stuff!

Hey Kellie :wave: I feel like we've chatted before? Congrats and awesome that you are getting soo many nice re-assuring scans :cloud9:

Jenni me to with the back pain...only if I sleep in too long though or at work on my chair leaning forward too much! Have you tried flipping your matress? That seemed to help us :thumbup: Come on FRIDAY for ya :winkwink:

AFM I cracked and went for bloods this morning....I need a new #!!!!!!! The nurses were really nice to me and understood how anxious I was and stuff! Get to call first thing tmmr and they'll tell me over the phone! LOVE :hugs:


----------



## struth

Hey Lisette! :wave:

Yup - Gaviscon....this is the one I have....https://www.gaviscon.co.uk/gaviscon_product_range/gaviscon_original.php - the one on the top left. I've found it to calm it really well and quickly. It might be worth a try if the stuff you have isn't working?

Well, I had a phone call from my mw today. I was booked in to see her on Monday for my booking appointment but she couldn't do it then and so we have rearranged it for tomorrow morning!! I'm stupidly excited about it - the last appointment I had with her was in August and was the day after a bad but not conclusive scan and it was quite awkward as she didn't want to do all the blood tests etc if things weren't progressing. In the end, we did half of the appointment and she booked me in for another after my follow up scan. Needless to say I ended up cancelling it as I had a mmc. So....I'm looking forward to meeting her again under more positive (hopefully!) circumstances. 

Oh - are any of you lovely ladies thinking of getting a doppler? I have been weighing up whether to or not and I think I will. Are any of you thinking of getting one?


----------



## bizzy27

Struth - funny you should mention that .. I just brought that same subject up on my thread.. I am totally going to get a doppler.. Look the way I see it is like this. I love my bean.. even though it has taken me a long time to finally start to allow myself to get attached .. And I have been told a number of times that STRESS is the number one NO NO in pregnancy. And I have become some what of a Sonoaholic. If I dont get my sonogram "fix" as my mother says.. I start to freak out and think all sorts of crazy things.. She suggested a doppler to ease my fears.

So whenever I have a feeling something could be wrong.. I will just get out my doppler .. hear babys hb and know that all is well.. Definitly worth the investment.


----------



## struth

I'm with you bizzy! And I've just broken it to OH! I told him I would sell my CBFM (that I have never used) on ebay and use the money to put towards it. I think he thinks I'm mad but I told him if I am less anxious then that is surely good! 

Do you know which you are going to go for?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls! OMG I would LOVE LOVE LOVE a doppler...how much do they run for?

Ruth ssssoooo exciting to get your scan TOMORROW!!!! YAY for before the weekend! That's HUGE!!!!!! 

I just got a call on my cell phone from the nurse at the lab (gave me a heart attack ofcourse) she just wanted to tell me my hgc # as it was in early so no need to make me wait for the morning. I updated my siggy...can you guys tell me what you think please? I'm kinda bummed as it only doubled almost 4times in 9days where the last one doubled 4.5times in 7days....am I being silly to worry???? HELP!!!


----------



## jd83

I got a doppler with my first baby and they really aren't that expensive. I got mine on amazon for about thirty bucks. Cant wait to be able to use it with this one, just a few more weeks. Def recommend. To those of you thinking of getting one.


----------



## struth

I think they are cheaper in the States than they are here but on Amazon they go for between £20 and £60 for a decent one. I'm definitely going to get one.

Lisette - no scan tomorrow I'm afraid, just a midwife appointment. In the UK we have a booking appointment at about 8 weeks. It get you in the system so to speak! She will take bloods and do some initial checks and so on. 

As for your bloods, I think they are more than fine. Your doubling time is 57.25 hours (I assumed that you had your bloods drawn at the same time on both days - if not this might be slightly out). This is perfect. The doubling time slows down as baby gets bigger - once your levels are over 1200 then the doubling time can be as long as 72-96 hours. Oh and according to betabase, you are just above average - the average for 29dpo is 11444! Check out this website for more information https://www.betabase.info/index.php


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thank you soo much for that info!!! Makes me feel a world better :hugs:

Will be thinking of you tmmr! Can't wait for a wonderful happy report back :)


----------



## bizzy27

struth said:


> I think they are cheaper in the States than they are here but on Amazon they go for between £20 and £60 for a decent one. I'm definitely going to get one.
> 
> Lisette - no scan tomorrow I'm afraid, just a midwife appointment. In the UK we have a booking appointment at about 8 weeks. It get you in the system so to speak! She will take bloods and do some initial checks and so on.
> 
> As for your bloods, I think they are more than fine. Your doubling time is 57.25 hours (I assumed that you had your bloods drawn at the same time on both days - if not this might be slightly out). This is perfect. The doubling time slows down as baby gets bigger - once your levels are over 1200 then the doubling time can be as long as 72-96 hours. Oh and according to betabase, you are just above average - the average for 29dpo is 11444! Check out this website for more information https://www.betabase.info/index.php

Yes i agree.. i think your levels r just in line with where they should be. Besides if they werent I am sure the nurse would have told you. :)


----------



## filipenko32

You definitely don't need any more bloods newbie


----------



## justwaiting

Newbie - I get my bloods taken weekly for progesterone levels and after 6000 they started slowing down they jujst can't double as fast. I had mine today and since my last beta efore xmas it hasn't even doubled yet, it was 45000ish and today its nearly 80000. I thinkl they also start plateauing eventuall too.

As for the doppler If my scan tomorrow is positive I will be purchasing one on ebay tomorrow arvo, I might look at amazon too as the exchange rate is in my favour. I am such a worry wart like most of us and just think it would go a long way to settling my fears by the time it getsd here UI'll be nearly 12wks anyway!!!.

Kinda nervous but sio excited about the scan tomorrow, I'm hoping to hear the hb, hubby will be stoked fingers crossed for me ladies. I'm tryingto mentallt prepare for either outcome as much as possible.

Lisette, your name looks familiar maybe we have spoken on a tcc thread.


----------



## bizzy27

Justwaiting - I can't wait to hear how your scan goes. I am sure everything will be just fine, but still.. I never get tired of seeing scan pics. :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck just waiting!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave: 

Thanks for all the kinds words & supprt! Feeling much better & trying to stay positive...nothing else I can do right!

Been quiet here today...no updates ladies? FX crossed for all the next bloods & scans for u guys!

Fil how r u doing girl? When is ur next check up? Keeping u in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Hiya lisette x pma is the only way to go lol easy to say eh x I've had a wobble today ended up doing a test obviously it was positive lol the test line showed soon as pee passed it never seen a line appear so quick but as silly as it is seeing those lines has made me feel better x was proud to haven't poas since I got 3+ but hey ho no harm done i suppose x my scan still a fortnight away think 2 of my friends are coming with me x I'm starting to dread bad news x hubby can't get both scan days off so I'd rather he was at 12wk one x I keep thinking if I have to call him with bad news at work x then I imagine it's twins omg I'd die lol basically my mind is working over time I just need to know aaaaargh hurry up 20th! Lol apart from that I'm fine well except the insomnia! I've been feeling quite quiet today think that helped voicing those thoughts an fears x


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hiya Kristene! Funny I was gonna say...hey where is she today?! Lol Now I know ;) Totally understand ur mind being on overdrive...me too...running every scnario & at the end of it all re-inforcing its totally not in my control & the only thing I CAN do is try to stay calm & positive...the rest is all in God's hands! I've gotta tell me boss tmmr & I'm terrified! Makes it real ya know! Gaaahhhh wish me luck :)

Sending u good sleep vibes tonight! Hope u girls are all doing ok today :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Good luck telling your boss x I had to tell mine as soon as I found out as I'm a carer there is some clients i am not willing to risk going to x I've actually told quite a few people now but its the ones if I had another loss I'd tell them so don't see the point in keeping it from them x one girl at work last night jumped for joy it was so great to have a good reaction everyone else been a bit subdued an worried looking only natural I suppose but I'd just like people to be happy for me xxx it 1.30am an I'm wide awake! Aaaargh xxx lol been quiet all day then it gets to this time an I can't shut up lol xxx


----------



## jd83

Lisette good luck telling your boss:) you will be fine. I had to tell mine right away. I went on a business trip with her and had to have her stop at drug store on the way to pick up my progesterone prescription. The Cat was out of the bag at that point, lol.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww sorry to hear ur wide awake but with the time diffrence we get to chat which is nice :) We're in very similar situations...my job requires me to be physically present during market hours nomatter what & if I'm not it means my boss has to be...imagine with my last PG I didn't tell him...left for my scan appt at 9weeks & hoped to be back an hour later with good news...instead I had to call sobbing with a note off work for 2weeks :o Things have been tense ever since...gonna be interesting tmmr! Feels strange telling someone who I don't feel close with...everyone who knows right now have been awesome support with the mc so its diffrent! I know what u mean too with the reactions...hard to decide what we'd like but a great big jump of excitement was incredible I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

2.30am insomnia an now heart burn this is going o be a long 9 monthsxxxxx

Let us kniwway how your boss reacts xx sure it will be fine xxxxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thank you love xxxxx

Uuggg heartburn in the middle of the night is the worst :( Try a glass of milk & sleep on ur left side a friend suggested...good luck getting some rest :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

I wish we all didn't have to worry so much but that's pal for you! Got my scan this morning and I'm really hoping i will get closure one way or another! Hope you manage to get some sleep and the heartburn goes mrskg! I've been off work for months now because of all the miscarriages. Luckily my hubby can look after me for the time being but it's not what I want at all. I just want to go back to work, 12 weeks pregnant and everything be normal again, I dream about that! Im a primary school teacher and i love my job :cry: They are very supportive but I keep having to tell them I miscarried again which is just awful as I know they must think I constantly fall down the stairs or something! Newbie hope you can relax with those fab hcgs now x x x


----------



## justwaiting

Goof luck Fili, Thinking of you.

Lisette - Good luck telling the boss, I hope it goes well.

sorry for all the insomnia seems to be common. Better not rub off on me!!!!

afm - scan went well, bubs measured 9.2wks 1 day ahead and hb of 158. huge compared to last time at 26mm. I started a pregnancy journal to mark still having a baby in me. We are so happy


----------



## MrsMoo72

Fab news just - soooo pleased for you xxx


----------



## filipenko32

aww fantastic just waiting!!!!!!!!!! youre well clear of the danger zone now!! Congratulations!! :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## struth

Justwaiting - that is great news! You must feel so relieved and happy. And congrats on starting the pregnancy journal. I'm putting it off for a while too - I'm having a scan next week so maybe after that?!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Congrats justwaiting!!! Enjoy your journal :hugs:

Fil thank u hun...relaxing is a daily struggle ofcourse but I know its what I need to do! When is ur next scan? T&P:hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Morning Lisette! How you doing hunny? Fili's scan was this morn, still waiting on news.....[-o&lt;


----------



## puppycat

I don't have a scan until the 18th. I haven't even considered a preg journal, think its because i don't fully believe it iykwim?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning gilrs...praying for Fil this morning!!!!!! 

How you doing Emma? :hugs:

I just told my boss...went well...now can I go home and get some sleep? LOL


----------



## jd83

Just waiting, that's awesome! What a relief:)

Lisette, glad it went well with your boss, you don't have to stress over that any more;)

AFM, just got back from my scan. Baby is looking good! Finally got a measurement today. She measured me at 7wks exactly, which is pretty much what I thought because I am pretty sure I ovulated late. So due August 24, not the 21. So happy this morning:) She said the chance of a m/c now that we have seen the heartbeat 2 wks in a row is very small, only like 4-5%. So that is also very reassuring:)


----------



## bizzy27

Its nice to read that someone of 'knowlege' was able to give you statistics.

When I ask about my chances, they just tell me that your not fully out of the woods til your first trimester is done. But since I have had 3 GREAT scans all showing a hb and that the hb continues to increase and I saw baby move... ... I am more positive.

I have actually considered starting a pregnancy journal now that I am calmer...except I still fear that is asking for trouble.. :blush: I know .. hormonal and irrational.. lol


----------



## jd83

Bizzy, sounds like you are doing great with 3 scan in a row with HB;) That's awesome news! I was so glad to have her give me those statistics, made me feel a lot better. Obviously it's never 100% that anyone will not m/c, but that is a pretty small percent once HB has been seen several times. I think my midwife tells me more than many other patients because I work at the hospital, and I diagnose the pap smears that her office sends to the lab. So she is familiar with me, and seems to be pretty open and compassionate to my stressed out situation.


----------



## filipenko32

Right well that was a nightmare!! Back home now. So the baby is there, it measures a week behind at 6.4 and the heartbeat is low at 68. Just like all my other miscarriages. I'm going to have to class this as a treatment failure now (steroids). Can't believe they've all been the same!! The only difference is this had such high hormone levels :shrug: obviously that means nothing. What do you girls think? I just want it to be over! Going by my other 3 patterns the heartbeat will stop in precisely 3 days.


----------



## filipenko32

Great news jd!!! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: soooo pleased for you! x x x I definitely think you can relax now.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw darling, I was really hoping for better news for you. How are you feeling about it all, is there anyway it could work out? What did yr Dr say? You have had such a tough year, im so sorry you have to go through this again xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

JD over the moon for ya love!!! Enjoy taking a deep breath today!

Fil hunni what did the Dr say....do you have any hope right now? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## struth

puppycat said:


> I don't have a scan until the 18th. I haven't even considered a preg journal, think its because i don't fully believe it iykwim?

I know exactly what you mean. I'm the same - kind of in some sort of denial!!



NewbieLisette said:


> Morning gilrs...praying for Fil this morning!!!!!!
> 
> How you doing Emma? :hugs:
> 
> I just told my boss...went well...now can I go home and get some sleep? LOL

Glad is went well Lisette! One less thing to worry about, eh?



jd83 said:


> AFM, just got back from my scan. Baby is looking good! Finally got a measurement today. She measured me at 7wks exactly, which is pretty much what I thought because I am pretty sure I ovulated late. So due August 24, not the 21. So happy this morning:) She said the chance of a m/c now that we have seen the heartbeat 2 wks in a row is very small, only like 4-5%. So that is also very reassuring:)

JD that is brilliant!!! So pleased for you. And if you liked stats...https://www.miscarriageassociation.org.uk/information/ultrasound-scans/

I found this when I had my previous mcs. If you scroll down it tells you:

_Research has shown that if you see a heartbeat at 6 weeks of pregnancy, the chances of the pregnancy continuing are 78%.

A heartbeat at 8 weeks increases the chance of a continuing pregnancy to 98% and at 10 weeks that goes up to 99.4%._

So.... that is why I'm aiming for a scan after 8 weeks!!! I guess that what the lady today told you fits with this too! I think there must be a big jump between 6 and 7 weeks! So pleased for you x



filipenko32 said:


> Right well that was a nightmare!! Back home now. So the baby is there, it measures a week behind at 6.4 and the heartbeat is low at 68. Just like all my other miscarriages. I'm going to have to class this as a treatment failure now (steroids). Can't believe they've all been the same!! The only difference is this had such high hormone levels :shrug: obviously that means nothing. What do you girls think? I just want it to be over! Going by my other 3 patterns the heartbeat will stop in precisely 3 days.

Awww Fili - I'm so so sorry. I had a very similar situation - at 7w5d I was measuring about 6 weeks and the bean had a slow heartrate. I know exactly how it feels honey. They told me that the chances of it working out were very low but I still tried to hold on to some hope. Like your previous situations, by the next week's scan the heartbeat had stopped. I really hope that you have some kind of miracle hon - I did read a couple of good stories when I was searching for information myself. :hugs: My thoughts are with you honey xxx


----------



## jd83

Fili, I am so sorry your appt didn't go well:(

Ruth, thanks for the statistics, sounds pretty much like what she said. Its reassuring to have that knowledge.


----------



## Mrskg

Glad all went well with your boss lisette xx

Fantastic news jenni an kellie xxxx

Fili already replied on other post so sending you big hugs x

Puppy how's your ms? 

Ruth thanks for link that's great info gives me hope for my scan at 8/4 x can't believe it's still a fortnight away!!! Xxx


----------



## struth

Mrskg said:


> Ruth thanks for link that's great info gives me hope for my scan at 8/4 x can't believe it's still a fortnight away!!! Xxx

I know it seems like a long way off but it will be here before you know it and then you can be perfectly (well to 98%) reassured!


----------



## Mrskg

I'd say I'm counting down the sleeps but since I'm an insomniac just now that's not quite true lol x anyone know if herbal tea to help you sleep is safe in pregnancy xxx

Mrsmoo how are you getting on xxx


----------



## puppycat

Mrskg said:


> Puppy how's your ms?

Well it's different day by day, yesterday was horrid, I slept most of it and nibbled carbs when I absolutely had to but today I feel a bit better. It seems to be in patterns of 3 days being: God awful/Awful/Bearable.

Think today is the Bearable? Not sure until I eat.... :dohh:


----------



## KozmikKitten

fili, I'm sorry to hear your news. I hope you're taking good care of yourself. :hugs: Things will look up for you soon!


justwaiting, glad to hear your good news!


----------



## bizzy27

Fili - I am sorry that your scan didn't have the new you wanted...but I will keep you in my prayers and hope that maybe this bean is just taking its time ... maybe "fashionably late" kind of kiddo.

:hugs:


----------



## struth

puppycat said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> Puppy how's your ms?
> 
> Well it's different day by day, yesterday was horrid, I slept most of it and nibbled carbs when I absolutely had to but today I feel a bit better. It seems to be in patterns of 3 days being: God awful/Awful/Bearable.
> 
> Think today is the Bearable? Not sure until I eat.... :dohh:Click to expand...

Sounds familiar puppy - I had a couple of bearable days and then yesterday it hit me like a truck again. We'll get through it though x


----------



## jd83

Anyone else having pregnancy brain already? This morning I sat drooling over recipes for an hour, made up my grocery list, and then went to the store only to realize I left my list on the table at home. Sigh...lol


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 10wks Kozmic xxxxx

Aw puppy glad your having a bearable day I find as long as I eat I'm ok it making myself eat when I feel sick I find hard but just have to force myself x so far so good only been sick once guessing next week will prob be worse xxx

Jenni I have baby brain def x I went to freezer for rice crispies! Then when I poured them 
I poured about 2 bowls full over 1 bowl bit of butter fingers too lol xx


----------



## bizzy27

Haha YES!!! I caught myself trying to put the orange juice in the pantry with the coffee cups....

My big thing lately is balance..... Really how many times can one person fall or lean into things ... i fell trying to get off the couch...luck i fell back on the couch :rofl:... then this morning i wobbled and fel back into my dh.....and im not even big yet...oy


----------



## Mrskg

Lol bizzy I get that too think Its to do with all the extra blood flow xx oh how exciting your 10wks tomorrow xxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Ugh! Hormones! They are insane right now!
DH came home and immediately went to the kitchen to start dinner. (He's been doing all the cooking lately since I'm sooo tired after work.) Heard him "banging pans around and huffing and puffing" (in my mind) and started crying because I thought he was mad that I didnt have dinner ready! Apparently he was upset with himself for forgetting to stop for milk! Bah! Cant believe I cried over who was cooking dinner.


----------



## puppycat

Well today was a really good day sickness wise. No tabs, I did heave at the usual sh*t smells and farts (lol) but was able to do food and eat! woo!

Think that means tomorrow will be shocking again :(


----------



## justwaiting

Congrats on the good scan jd.

Fili my thoughts are with your hun.

no occasions of baby brain yet but can't wait for the amusing moments to begin!!!


----------



## puppycat

I was right - today is awful :sick:


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: puppy xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Puppy sorry to hear :hugs:

How are you girls all doing this weekend? I've been completely exhausted!!! Sleeping 10-12hours (waking up 3-4 times plus tossing & tuning though! Lol) and then napping & lounging around all day! Not sure how ill go back to work tmmr! Eeekkkk


----------



## struth

Puppy - sorry to hear that you are having a bad day. For me these last couple of days have not been too bad but this evening I can feel that I am on the verge again. I hope that it goes away soon honey x

Lisette - I've been exactly the same. I just can't get motivated to do anything. I just want to sleep or lay around doing nothing! 

Well, I have my scan tomorrow - its at 12 noon. I'll update as soon as I can - starting to get nervous about it now...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Good luck Ruth, ill be trying to stalk from work! xx


----------



## Mrskg

Oh lisette I've just been moaning on another thread how I'm suffering insomnia don't think I've slept before 3am for last 3wks it's really doing my head in now x Can easily sleep during the day try not to though but caved in earlier I was up for work with a 7am start today I work every Sunday thinking of asking to start at 8 an got quite a few hols left to take gonna see how many Sunday's they'll let me take off lol xx do you work full time? Im Lucky I'm only part time just now xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Oh Ruth how exciting can't wait to see pics xxxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ruth don't be nervous hunni its gonna be a wonderful day :hugs:

Kristene :wave: 
Yup full time Mon-Fri 8:30-4:30 & while there I need to be alert & trading live on the market!!! Must admit I'm slowling down drastically! Lol
I really hope its a good sign & my little bean is growing strong in there!

God are the days just standing still or is it just me?


----------



## Mrskg

Oh sounds demanding xxx

The dayyyyyyyyys aaaarrrre draaaaaaaaagggggging x lol 

Only 12 more sleepless nights till my scan x hoping when In single numbers it will go quicker xx

Happy belated 8wks Ruth xxxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck ruth, can't wait for your updates! =)


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Mrskg said:


> Oh sounds demanding xxx
> 
> The dayyyyyyyyys aaaarrrre draaaaaaaaagggggging x lol
> 
> Only 12 more sleepless nights till my scan x hoping when In single numbers it will go quicker xx

I hear you Mrskg! 8 days left for me.


----------



## justwaiting

Good luck ruth with the scan. can't wiat for the update.
I wish I had a nother scan, must book in 12wk one tomorrow so atleast i ahve something to look forward to.


----------



## struth

Thanks for your good wishes - seemed they worked wonders as I'm just back from the scan and everything is looking great! Baby is measuring 8w4d and has a lovely fast heartbeat! I'm so relieved!

She also said that she couldn't see any sign of the sub-choronic haematoma that I had at 6 weeks and so it must have reabsorbed. All looking good :thumbup:

Here is the pic.... https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g407/struth1/2012-01-09115954.jpg


----------



## jd83

Good luck today Ruth!
Puppy,sorry you have been so sick:( Just a few more weeks, hopefully, and then it'll be easier.

I've also been a lazy bum the past few days. I don't think I hardly moved from the couch all weekend, just napped, watched some movies, and relaxed. I am just so tired all the time! But back to work again, so gotta pick up some energy from somewhere, lol. 

Hope you are all doing well today!


----------



## filipenko32

Thats brilliant struth! Sooo pleased for you! :cloud9: 
Did you have any treatment this time?


----------



## struth

Thanks Fili - that means a lot. 

No - we didn't have any treatment. We were thinking about having the recurrent miscarriage tests (I think we spoke about it on another thread) but we didn't get that far. We had decided to give it one more go before we underwent them and here we are. 

When is your follow up scan honey?


----------



## struth

jd83 said:


> Good luck today Ruth!
> Puppy,sorry you have been so sick:( Just a few more weeks, hopefully, and then it'll be easier.
> 
> I've also been a lazy bum the past few days. I don't think I hardly moved from the couch all weekend, just napped, watched some movies, and relaxed. I am just so tired all the time! But back to work again, so gotta pick up some energy from somewhere, lol.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well today!

Thanks JD - I think we crossposted - my scan pic is just above your post!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww that's great!! I'm beginning to think mine have just been bad luck too. Nothing is wrong with me, not that's been found anyway.. 
I have another scan tomorrow so hoping the hb will finally stop and I can get this over with, really don't want it to drag. I'm over it now, just want the tablets and for it all to be over so we can try again. And you know we are thinking of trying again without treatment next time!! Shock horror! X x


----------



## NewbieLisette

Congrats Ruth :cloud9: Such a beautiful picture! Makes me cry this morning...I spent the whole night having nightmares that my LO didn't have a heartbeat!!! I MUST stop this worrying!!!! Thank you for some hope this morning!

Fil I can imagine how you are feeling...just want to be able to start fresh! T&P your way sweetie :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww newbie, it is sooo unlikely you'll mc again but I know how scary it is. Just remember you've got an 85% + chance of everything being ok this time :hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Fil you are one strong lady! Thank you for your positive thoughts sweetie, I am truely in awe of you :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Good luck 2moro fili - hope you get some kind of resolution xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

New HGC # in my siggy girls! Feeling a little relief...hope I can get some sleep tonight! Thinking I'll still mention the anxeity to my Dr and perhaps book that early private scan for the week of the 24th when I'll be 9weeks....2 weeks ahead if I can hear a strong heartbeat will make the world of diffrence :)

How's everyone doing today? It's 4:20pm in my part of the world and I'm ready to call it a night! Boy oh boy its gonna be a long week!!!!


----------



## struth

Those numbers look fab Lisette!! 

How does it work over there - does it cost you for additional scans or do you get them on insurance. I would certainly go at about 9 weeks if I were you - especially if you are suffering from anxiety related to it all. I feel much better today knowing that as of today everything is looking good. Of course, it doesn't completely make the worry go away but it helps. 

Keep positive though honey - those numbers are great and as each day passes the chances of anything going wrong reduces x


----------



## Mrskg

Ruth congrats love the scan pic x it gives me insight to what to expect next wk I'll be 8/4 as well xxx 

Great numbers lisette yeah I'd book a scan if you can even for reassurance x my reasoning is that I know I can't change anything but if there is anything wrong I want to know sooner than later an if everything's perfect I want to know sooner lol if that makes sense xxx


----------



## struth

Thinking of you tomorrow Fili x


----------



## Mrskg

Fili sending you hugs for tomorrow other thread we post on is doing a q&a thing don't want mess tom get lost in between x stay strong xxxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thank you for understanding sooo perfectly gilrs :hugs: I've sent my Dr an email & expressed my feelings & anxeity...I think he'll give me the go ahead to book an early scan privately, not sure what it will cost or if & how much my work insurance will cover...I guess ill soon find out! Lol

Fil keeping u in my prayers sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

I feel slightly lifted girls hope you understand x

I was posting on another thread an I noticed my loss ticker was at 6 months x I sat an looked at it for while an I just got the Feeling it was time to remove it x I will never forget but think I need to concentrate on my rainbow ticker now x I feel a sense of relief an peace very strange xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kristene sweetie I can totally understand that...I think what u are feeling is a very positive sign...your angel is helping u make room for that bright beautiful rainbow :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Thank you lisette you said that beautifully x what a lovely way think of it x I didn't want to appear heartless or that they no longer matter I just feel like that chapter s over an I'm moving on to the next xxxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

I think we are all in such a special overlap of emotions right now only we could truely understand eachother! I'm happy I was able to capture what you were saying :hugs: 

In the early days of my bfp I cried for my lost angel & felt guilt & sorrow...it left very little room in my heart for joy or hope I realised...it came a day when I was able to reckon to myself if I believe my angel will always be there watching over me than she will watch over this new little one as well & would truely want me to love & welcome it into my heart :) I pray for my angel every night & imagine my beloved grandparents take good care of her as they watch over us here on earth still struggling to understand it all everyday! 

Isint it bedtime for y over there? :winkwink:


----------



## Mrskg

Yes lisette it was bedtime lol still suffering insomnia managed to sleep for 2 that was early! So glad cause was up half 7 today school an nursery go back this morn xxx

I def think our angel are looking down giving us their blessings xxx


----------



## struth

Awww ladies - your comments are perfect. Kristene - I understand completely. I think there does come a time where acceptance takes over. It doesn't mean we don't still think about our angels but it just helps us to move forward. I'm glad that you got there honey :hugs:


----------



## jd83

NewbieLisette said:


> I think we are all in such a special overlap of emotions right now only we could truely understand eachother! I'm happy I was able to capture what you were saying :hugs:
> 
> In the early days of my bfp I cried for my lost angel & felt guilt & sorrow...it left very little room in my heart for joy or hope I realised...it came a day when I was able to reckon to myself if I believe my angel will always be there watching over me than she will watch over this new little one as well & would truely want me to love & welcome it into my heart :) I pray for my angel every night & imagine my beloved grandparents take good care of her as they watch over us here on earth still struggling to understand it all everyday!
> 
> Isint it bedtime for y over there? :winkwink:

Thank you Lisette:) You said that so beautifully it brought tears to my eyes, just thinking of my own lost little ones. I won't ever forget them, but I know they are in a better place.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Any word from fili yet? Anyone remember what time her scan was?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Been stalking here too....not sure with the time diffrence...praying hard!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Its 5pm here lisette, think her scan was bout 9am....hope shes ok...


----------



## silverlizard

looks like it's time to take me off the list... scan today, no heartbeat, embryo measuring only 6 weeks (should be 8w4). they'll re-scan in a week, but I'm pretty sure it's gone.

*hugs* to everyone, hope everything goes well for you all.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw darling im soooo sorry, big hugs xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

silverlizard said:


> looks like it's time to take me off the list... scan today, no heartbeat, embryo measuring only 6 weeks (should be 8w4). they'll re-scan in a week, but I'm pretty sure it's gone.
> 
> *hugs* to everyone, hope everything goes well for you all.

:cry: I'm soooo sorry sweetie! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Sorry hun :( that's so sad :(


----------



## jd83

So sorry:( That is heartbreaking:(


----------



## Mrskg

Aw silver I'm so sorry x wasn't good news for fili either hb has stopped xxxx why is life so cruel xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww I'm so sorry silver, :hugs: :hugs: I'm the same as you. Please can I be taken off the list too, the stopped today for me but I'm happy it's over and not dragging on. Good luck to everyone else I'll be stalking and praying for you all x x x


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw fili, I butted in on your other thread coz ive been checking all day for your update. Lots of love and hugs, thinking about you xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww fili....tons of hugs and love your way sweetie :hugs:


----------



## struth

Not a good day :(

So sorry to hear the news from Fili and Silver. My thoughts are with you both. Life is so unfair sometimes... :(


----------



## silverlizard

I'm so so sorry fili :(


----------



## jd83

So sorry Fili, that is awful news:( Hugs!


----------



## justwaiting

Fili and silver, i'm so sorry.


----------



## bizzy27

Fili and silver.... I am sooo sorry for your losses. Its such a terrible thing thing to have to endure... I will keep you ladies in my thoughts and prayers... God is with u both..


----------



## StarBright25

Fili & silver, i'm so sorry. i've got my scan on sunday and petrified there wont be anyhting there. Big Hugs to everyone. xxx


----------



## silverlizard

Thankyou... and crossing my fingers/toes/everything that your scan goes absolutely fine.


----------



## Mrskg

Star bright I feel the same I have till 20th to wait it's driving me crazy x I feel I can't accept this pregnancy properly till I know either way x good luck for Sunday x


----------



## filipenko32

I'll be keeping everything crossed for you mrs kg! I'm sure you're going to be fine x x x


----------



## filipenko32

My mc is over yay!! I updated my journal, the yarn is on the front page!


----------



## Mrskg

Thank you fili you are such an amazingly strong person x I hope you heal physically and mentally quick an get your sticky bean soon you so deserve it x


----------



## jd83

Filip, I am glad you got through it. You are so strong! I hope you recover quickly, and I will definitely be thinking of you.


----------



## struth

I echo what the other ladies said Fili - you really are strong and such great support to many ladies on here. I hope that you are okay? x x


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Fili, i've been thinking about you sweeite, hope you're doing ok? :hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hi ladies,
Just wanted to pop in and see how everyone was feeling? Been thinking of fili and silver loads T&P your way ladies :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpLove

I am getting very excited and nervous because my first ultrasound is finally getting close! It is on Monday at 1pm! :happydance:Please let there be a little happy, healthy baby bean in there! I dont think I can really accept this pregnancy until I see my baby! Wish me luck ladies!! :flower:


----------



## jd83

Good luck with your scan:)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks for your kinds words ladies. X x x
Baby bump good luck!!


----------



## StarBright25

BabyBumpLove said:


> I am getting very excited and nervous because my first ultrasound is finally getting close! It is on Monday at 1pm! :happydance:Please let there be a little happy, healthy baby bean in there! I dont think I can really accept this pregnancy until I see my baby! Wish me luck ladies!! :flower:

i know what you mean i feel the same, i have my scan tomorrow at 2.30pm! i'm hoping i will be near the 8 week mark, best of luck. x


----------



## puppycat

Good luck girls, mine is Wednesday!


----------



## struth

ooooh - lots of scans coming up. I'm looking forward to seeing all the lovely pics. 

Lots and lots of luck ladies xx


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck star bright!


----------



## Mrskg

Oh looks like it's gonna be a busy week for scans good luck everyone x mine is on fri can't come quick enough x 

Warning! Wee rant coming up x I booked my early scan on Xmas eve when I was at hospital being birthing partner to my friend so that was 3 weeks ago x obviously I told my hubby I got my booking in letter an 12wk scan through an as my hubby only had one day hol left I thought it better he was at 12 week one x so anyway we don't really talk much about this pregnancy too scared an I don't want to worry my hubby anymore than he is so all my worries come here x this morn I happened to say "I can't wait till fri wish it would just hurry up so I can be excited or at least know either way" he replied I thought your scan wasn't till feb FFS! Does he listen to nothing I have mentioned it a few times I can't believe he forgot it's all I've thought about every day an every night for last 3wks! feel like our communication has went right out the window x I know if I do try an tell him how I'm feeling I will just cry an then he'll worry then I'll worry about him its a vicious circle x can anyone relate or do I have a big problem xxxxx sorry had to get that out xxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hello everyone! Good luck to everyone with scans coming up! Mine's Friday.

mrskg, i know somewhat how you feel! DH and I dont talk much about this pregnancy...the longer time goes on the more we talk about it, and we have made plans to buy a stroller after our 12 wk scan...but both of us are afraid to bring it up for fear of getting too excited. Also, my DH has the worst memory! He hardly remembers anything I say, and with the hormones, I cry every time he forgets something I say! Its horrible! I feel ya!


----------



## struth

Mrskg - your story sounds similar to mine! My OH is being very supportive on a practical level but is doing it very grudgingly and I think he thinks that I am making up the sickness, nausea and tiredness. So.... I bought him a book - one specifically for a bloke - so he could read up on things and know what to expect. Apparently he is too busy to read it!!

This baby and pregnancy is all I can think of. But he is more than happy to play on the xbox and ignore the book that I bought him. 

Perhaps they are scared of getting attached in case things go wrong again? My OH is certainly more distant during this pregnancy than my first one. Hopefully when they can see a bump and a scan where baby looks more like a baby they will get more involved?

Just wanted to let you know that you are not on your own hon x


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey ladies :wave:

Lots of luck to all the scans this week, I still gotta wait one more for mine! Uuuuggggg

Kristene hunni ur not alone...DH has been trying to help more & stuff but has zero clue how consumed I am inside & when my emotions take over he looks at me like I have three heads! Lol We're here for ya girl :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Thank you :cry: glad to know I'm not going crazy x maybe the brave front I put on is just too convincing eh x roll on when we are all passed 12wks and we can hopefully relax and enjoy xxx


----------



## jd83

I can't wait til we are past the 12 wk point! That will be so much better, I am so tired of being stressed! I think I got addicted to early scans, with the 5, 6, and 7 wk scans. No scan this week and I am already going nuts. I have a scan next Friday, but I am just going crazy having to wait 2 wks from the last one. I am such a neurotic crazy lady, lol! 

So today I was going so nuts I even tried my doppler, which I know was too early. With my first I didn't hear anything until around 10 wks. But I had to try anyways. Nothing yet, of course. Heard my heartbeat and whooshing. This is gonna be such a long week waiting for this next scan! 

Fingers crossed for good scans for all of us, seems like a lot of us have scans this week:)


----------



## Mrskg

Well that's 3 of us with scan next fri x I'm taking that as a good sign lol will grasp at anything good just now! Xxx 6 more sleeps please fly in xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 9wks Ruth xxx an happy belated 11wks Kozmic xxx


----------



## StarBright25

:happydance: its confirmed 7wks6days!!! i was so petrified it wouldnt be there, paniced when i thought i couldnt see it moving then my eyes readjusted to the little bean and i could see the fluttering of its beating heart!! so thrilled but holding back the celebrations/announcing until were closer to the CVS test which should be 3weeks!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww. Brilliant news star bright!! :cloud9:

Mrskg, 4 more sleeps if you don't count tonight! X x x


----------



## KozmikKitten

great news star bright! so happy for you!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Starbright that's wonderful news sweetie!!! :cloud9:


----------



## jd83

So glad your scan went well starbright! That's great news!


----------



## momofone08

I have to change my due date to August 21st. :) I guess I ovulated much later than I thought according to my u/s. 
How is everyone?!


----------



## Mrskg

Great news star bright xxxxx

Filli you made me laugh xxx thanks just what I needed xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Momofone x Do you have a long cycle? That happened to my friend she has a 40 day cycle an her due date got put back a week x


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls!

Just wanted to share I got a "snoogle" body pillow today & took a quick nap with it :cloud9: Hoping ill finally get a good nights sleep! Would definately reccomend it & babies r us has it on sale this week here in Canada :)


----------



## Mrskg

Hi listette I raked my body pillow out last night it's just a long straight one but it was great can't say I fell asleep quicker but I def slept better xxx hope you're enjoying yours xxx

4 more sleeps till scan dreading it but can't wait just need to know now can't believe I'm 8wks already few wk's ago this seemed so far away now it's here roll on the next 8! X


----------



## filipenko32

3 if you dont count tonight mrskg!


----------



## struth

Morning ladies!! Great news about the scan star bright!

I have my fingers and toes crossed for all you lovely ladies with scans this week. I hope alll goes well x

AFM - I was having a play with my doppler last night. Didn't really expect to find baby and was about to give up when I found him/her!!! What an amazing sound. I was so surprised to hear it so early. I know it will be a stuggle to find him/her again so I'm going to try and wait a few days before I try again but how lovely knowing that as of last night my little Spud has a beautiful heartbeat. 

And then I called OH upstairs and told him to listen... He looked at me and then said "How much did that thing cost you?". Typical, huh?!!! I think he is still taking a distant stance until he knows that this is actually happening. We had a chat later and he said that he will get excited when he knows that everything is okay. Men.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww struth. That's such a typical male reaction, I don't think they really believe it after loss until they see a live baby! I'm excited for you!! How many beats was it?


----------



## Mrskg

Lol your right fili I did mean to write that xxxx

Congrats Ruth that's amazing xxx


----------



## jd83

Ruth, thats awesome that you can finally hear it at home! I can't wait for that day, I will be so relieved!


----------



## struth

filipenko32 said:


> Aww struth. That's such a typical male reaction, I don't think they really believe it after loss until they see a live baby! I'm excited for you!! How many beats was it?

I was so carried away with calling OH up stairs and then his reaction (!) that I didn't check the monitor. Then s/he moved and I couldn't find it again to check. I was definitely up there though - close to 160-170 I think.

Next time I find it I will make sure I pay more attention to the monitor as well as the sound!


----------



## struth

jd83 said:


> Ruth, thats awesome that you can finally hear it at home! I can't wait for that day, I will be so relieved!

It took lots of searching and I don't know whether I would find it again easily! I'm going to try and wait a few days before I try again. Given the little thing a bit more time to grow!

You'll get there honey x


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant struth that's one strong baby!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ruth AMAZING :cloud9:

How's everyone feeling today? My snoogle helped sssooooo much!!!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Hello ladies,
I just got back from my 3 hour drive home from the city where I had my ultrasound! AND I got to see my beautiful 9 week old bean. :happydance:It was measuring exactly 9 weeks 0 Days and its heartbeat was 163 BPM. :thumbup:It was jumping around and moving its little stubby legs and arms (SO CUTE). I could not be more relieved and excited. I think the ultrasound picture is so funny, it kind of looks like a little gremlin hehe.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







9 week ultrasound.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrskg

Wonderful news congrats x so happy for you an your little gremlin xxx


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Mrskg said:


> Wonderful news congrats x so happy for you an your little gremlin xxx

Thank you so much :)


----------



## justwaiting

yay for finding the hb Ruth. I can't wait until payday so I can buy a doppler! Men are so annoying sometimes how hard it is to go thats cool huni and be excited!

afm - back at work this week and my nausea is a lot harder to deal with, eating a lot of carbs to get a quick fix!
I just had my weekly blood work today and I'm being taken of progesterone altogether after taking it every other night for a week. my levels were at 72 which is up from last week!!!! Also my hcg levels came back and they have gone down, I instantly asked if that was a bad thing and the nurse said that at this stage they are a little crazy and go up and down and all over the place which calmed me a bit, bring on next wednesday and the scan, I need to see this baby again already.

Good luck to all the scans this week. Hope your all feeling ok


----------



## Mrskg

Woohoo 3 more sleeps till scan or going on fili's calculations 2 if I don't count tonight lol xxx

Nurse Kelly hope you are ok not seen you on here since new yrs eve xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Yep 2 more!!


----------



## struth

Congrats BabyBump - what a fab scan and pic!

Justwaiting - Men, eh? Typical! Glad that all went well with your check up. Not too long until your scan now. You'll be at that lovely 12 week mark then! Woo hoo!

Three/Two more sleeps - you ladies crack me up!!! Not long to wait now... x


----------



## Mrskg

Lol Ruth x not long now at all finally feels in reach! Feeling positive one min then negative the next so roll on fri so I can give you all good news xxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Morning people! Woohoo Mrskg! 3 more sleeps and we will see our bubs again! =) Cant wait! I've been getting more excited the last two days where before I was just plain nervous about it! 
Got my doppler in the mail last night, but hubby doesnt want me to use it until after the appt on Friday. Tonight I'm home alone and he asked that I not do it because he wants to hear the HB for the first time with me. Aaaw drives me nuts but still kind of cute at the same time! Suppose I'll have to hold off til Friday now!


----------



## justwaiting

Kozmi that is sweet of your dh, atleast friday isn't far away how frusterating!

MrsKg, only 2 sleeps now til your scan can't wait to here.
I was thinking the same about Nursekelly. I checked her posts a few days ago, I hope nothing has happened and she's away or something.


----------



## Mrskg

Yeah 2 more sleeps it's finally nearly here! I'm excited an terrified all at the same time x I've thought of every senario but not got as far as how I'll cope if it's bad news just not sure how I'll manage bad news again! I have 2 friends going with me an I'm the strong one out of the 3 of us an always the one to give support I'm struggling with the reversal of roles! Hopefully I won't need their support only their congrats come on fri hurry up! 

Hopefully nurse Kelly just taking a break from here xxx


----------



## jd83

Cant wait til Friday! So close yet still seems so far away! This has been such a long week so far. It just keeps dragging, I wish I would be busy at work or something to speed it up.

Hope everyone is doing well today:)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Mrskg what time of day is your scan? Mine's in the afternoon so I'll have to go to work for most of the day.


----------



## Mrskg

Mines at 12.10 my friend taking my wee one to soft play at 10 so I'll have 2 nervous hours to wait x im supposed to be working Sunday took it off told everyone 7am start to early when I'm not sleeping but in reality it's in case I get bad news x I really hope it will be good news but have to prepare for the worst I suppose x


----------



## KozmikKitten

I totally understand. Mine is at the end of the day Friday so I'm sure everyone will know what it means if I dont show up to work on Monday morning.


----------



## Mrskg

Have you realxed in between your scans? I'm so set on fri but am I then just gonna worry till my 12wk one? Xxx having a bad afternoon sat an had a good cry think the reality of what fri could bring is hitting me xxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

I was really nervous for my 8+4 scan...I felt like I was going to vomit in the u/s room. She told me the there was a HB of 178 and I did feel relief from that news. 
I have been feeling pretty positive since then. However, I still have reservations about getting too excited. I have lost all my symptoms in the last two weeks and hoping its just the placenta taking over. Trying to stay positive! Friday will come soon enough! Although the week is dragging by!


----------



## justwaiting

Kozmi my symptoms faded heaps the last two weeks, this last week back with full force, nausea worse than ever. Now your nearly 12wks tho it might be that your hormones are leveling and ur symptoms are leaving it's quite common, I'm sure you'll get some more soon and in a few weeks maybe some flutters too!!!

I have relaxed a lot between my scan at 9wks and my next scan at 12wks, I was on eggs shells before my first 3 but seeing my baby after 6wks with a great hb and measuring great was just the most reassuring thing. I'm sure before wednesday I'll freak out again but i think the further along I get without bleeding the better I feel about this baby


----------



## KozmikKitten

Holy smokes, tomorrow's Friday!:happydance:


----------



## Mrskg

Lol so it is! That just sneaked up eh! Only 22hrs 15mins for me but hey who's counting! Xx


----------



## NewbieLisette

KozmikKitten said:


> Holy smokes, tomorrow's Friday!:happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## KozmikKitten

I've been sort of counting the hours since yesterday! At 2:45 yesterday I told my coworker, only 48 hours until my appointment!


----------



## jd83

KozmikKitten said:


> I've been sort of counting the hours since yesterday! At 2:45 yesterday I told my coworker, only 48 hours until my appointment!

I just laughed out loud reading this, because I have been doing the same thing with my coworker. TOo funny! Only one more night:) I am so nervous/scared/excited. Can't wait to see everyone's scan pics and really hoping for good news all around:) 

I actually had a dream the other night that I had the baby and it was a girl, but the baby was enormous and I couldn't hold her like a newborn. lol. So I am hoping crazy dreams of having the baby are a good sign;) And maybe a sign of a girl? hmmm...


----------



## struth

One more sleep ladies....! :wohoo:


----------



## Mrskg

If we get any sleep lol x

Good luck to tomorrow Kozmic an jd WE WILL be bringing back good news xxxxx

Ruth when's your next scan? X


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck with your scans girls, keeping everything crossed for you x x x


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks fili that means the world x need all the luck i can get just now x

Glad you got some answers today your one step forward to your rainbow baby xxx


----------



## struth

Mrskg said:


> If we get any sleep lol x
> 
> Good luck to tomorrow Kozmic an jd WE WILL be bringing back good news xxxxx
> 
> Ruth when's your next scan? X

I'm looking forward to lots of good news!

My next scan is my 12 week scan on Feb 6th. Too many sleeps to count at the moment! X


----------



## MrsMoo72

Good luck for tomorrow girls - although im very sure your bouncing beans wont need it! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave: 
Just wanted to pop & say I'm praying u guys get some sleep tonight, I know its nerve wracking but I just feel it in my heart its gonna be one beautiful big cry fest of relief on this thread tmmr :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nursekelly

LADIES!!:wohoo: sorry I've been gone so long, my internet modem has been messed up! i have so much catching up to do!

i've only read a few pages so far but: fili...honey! i'm so deeply sorry for your loss. :cry: you're such a kind person and i just wish you all the best.

mrskg, kozmik, and jd...good luck on your scans tomorrow!! i know you've got to be a wreck...and will be until it's over! can't wait to see pics! :happydance:

afm...so far it's been up and down, but i can't complain. last week i had been cramping and started spotting a slight amount (which wouldn't have worried me...but it was exactly like last time :( ) so i went in to the dr and they couldn't find a hb :( so i was a total wreck. but they ended up doing another u/s and it was perfect :cloud9: hb was 174, arms and legs, and i just cried my eyes out. i was so thankful that everything was ok! 

i'm starting to have some mild abd pains...muscles stretching, i presume. and i still end up having a love/hate relationship w/ food, and good lord the constipation. oh...and i'm just tired..ALL the time! but not complaining! i will be thankful for every pregnancy symptom that comes my way. 

my next deal is my dr appt next tues, i'll be 12 weeks. so i'm almost at my 12.5 wk milestone. i think once i pass 14 wks i'll feel so much relief.

sorry this has been wordy! i still have alot to catch up on and will update the front page asap. welcome to any newbies and hope everyone else is doing well!! 

good luck ladies :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpLove

I can't wait to hear all the great bean news after the scans tomorrow! Fingers crossed!


----------



## KozmikKitten

:hi: hi nursekelly! we've missed you! So glad to hear your news of a healthy scan. so sorry you had to have that scare in there though!


----------



## Mrskg

Hiya nurse Kelly glad to hear you're ok x


----------



## filipenko32

Hi nurse, omg you really did have a scare, so glad everything is perfect now though! :cloud9:


----------



## Mrskg

Everything perfect x measuring 8+5 strong hb absolutely delighted will post pic later xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Woohoooo!!!! Congrats hunny you really deserve this xxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

YES! Great news mrskg! Cant believe the time difference! Its only 7:30 a.m. here! =) SO happy for you!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Kristene YAY :happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9: 

Can't wait to hear from the other beautiful scans today and see pics!!!!! :cloud9:

Kelly :hugs: So happy to hear all is ok now!


----------



## jd83

Awesome news Kirstene! 

Mine went really well, too:) Measured 9 wks exactly. My midwife said she is pretty confident in saying she thinks I am now completely out of the woods for m/c. She thinks the baby looks perfect:)


----------



## NewbieLisette

jd83 said:


> Awesome news Kirstene!
> 
> Mine went really well, too:) Measured 9 wks exactly. My midwife said she is pretty confident in saying she thinks I am now completely out of the woods for m/c. She thinks the baby looks perfect:)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sssssooooooooooooo HAPPY for ya!!!!!!!!! How u feeling? OMG I can't wait for mine :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Fab news jd!!! I can't wait for yours either lisette!! 4 sleeps is it? X


----------



## jd83

NewbieLisette said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Sssssooooooooooooo HAPPY for ya!!!!!!!!! How u feeling? OMG I can't wait for mine :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Feeling pretty good, still very nauseous, still having horrrible back pain sleeping, but I will take it for healthy baby! I am sooo constipated lately, how you guys doing with this? So I sat on toilet so long this morning trying to go that my feet went numb, so there I was trying to go and also trying to get rid of the pins and needles feeling in my feet and my hubby walks in and thinks its hilarious. Oh, what we go through for these babies:)


----------



## Mrskg

thanks ladies x woohoo congrats jd x just waiting for your good news kozmic xx 

jd ive not been to bad with constipation only had it a couple of times xx
 



Attached Files:







scan email 001.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jd83

I cannot figure out for the life of me how/where to attach scan pic. Help?

I tried to change my avatar to scan pic, and it just took so long that screen timed out. THen I tried to change profile pic, same thing. How do I get it to just attach to a comment?


----------



## KozmikKitten

jd that is fantastic news! So happy to hear that!

I have been suffering tremendously with the constipation. I am going to ask about it today. Its terrible...TMI but I can go 5-6 DAYS without going! I have always suffered from what my practitioner calls "chronic constipation" which was going every 2-3 days, but now its only soooo much worse. And the abdomenal pain is horrible! I feel for ya!


----------



## KozmikKitten

jd....I think to add a pic to a comment do this...
save pic to your computer
click "go advanced" to post a comment. 
Click the paperclip for attachments.
Then find the pic on your computer and attach it. 

I *think* that is how I did it last time.


----------



## Mrskg

jd go advanced post x click on paper clip x browse pic x upload c close that window then poat you can peview first to check xx


----------



## jd83

I guess the file was too big, thats why it kept timing out. Had to crop most of the pic off to get it to upload.
 



Attached Files:







9 wk us_NEW_NEW_0001.jpg
File size: 130.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrskg

gorgeous jd xxx just think what theyll be like next scan! when is yours? mines 16th of feb time to wish the next 4 wks away lol xxx


----------



## jd83

I have to wait til Monday to schedule the 12 wk scan, my midwife wanted to make sure that when she faxed the order it had plenty of time to get to the hospital that does NT scan before I call to schedule. My midwife only does early scans for problem cases, all other scans go to a larger hospital in the area that has better u/s equipment.


----------



## struth

Kristene and JD - great news, great scans and great pics!! Woo hoo! So glad that all went well - you must feel so much better now both of you?

Nurse Kelly - glad to hear that everything worked out for you too - what a horrible scare you had. 

As for constipation - I have the opposite problem! No matter what I eat I have very loose stools. I have read that it can effect people this way but it certainly is odd. Not complaining though - would rather be loose than bunged up! I hope you find some relief soon hon x

Looking forward to tomorrow - I'll be ten weeks!! Woo hoo! We've even been talking about when to tell people this evening. This is beginning to feel a little bit real!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Ruth that's awesome to hear :) I'm in the same boat...never been so "regular" LOL! Sending you girls good vibes! 

Kozmic what time is it for you? We can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Mrskg said:


> Everything perfect x measuring 8+5 strong hb absolutely delighted will post pic later xxx




jd83 said:


> Awesome news Kirstene!
> 
> Mine went really well, too:) Measured 9 wks exactly. My midwife said she is pretty confident in saying she thinks I am now completely out of the woods for m/c. She thinks the baby looks perfect:)

YAAAAAAY! :happydance: I am so happy for both of you :) I think we are going to really do it his time ladies :hugs:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi Lisette! So sorry to keep you all waiting!

The scan was PERFECT! It was SO AWESOME! We saw legs, arms, feet, hands, spinal cord, heartbeat (175 bpm!). It was absolutely amazing! I will def get a pic up soon!


----------



## jd83

Yay, it was a fantastic Friday for scans!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aaawwww WOW!!! Ssssoooo happy for you sweetie! It was my last "refresh" before heading to bed & now I'm crying tears of joy! What a beautiful day! 3 healthy rainbow babies!!! xoxoxoxo


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

How's everyone been doing? I've been a total mess of emotion lately...think I'm just terrified to get through to Wenesday...pls pray for me :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Woohoo Kozmic congrats xxxx

Lisette we're all With you an I will pray for you but you won't need it everything will be perfect xxxx


----------



## jd83

Lisette, just two more nights! You will be fine, girlie:) We are all here for ya, can't wait to hear your news:)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Lisette I'll be thinking of you! Sending good vibes for Wednesday!


----------



## struth

Lisette - I know you will be fine but will pray for you anyway. I can't wait for your update on Wednesday - be sure to update us as soon as you can x x


----------



## KozmikKitten

Alright ladies! 12+4 and I'm wearing maternity pants to work for the first time! I told work yesterday so no more stuffing myself into those uncomfortable pants!


----------



## jd83

KozmikKitten said:


> Alright ladies! 12+4 and I'm wearing maternity pants to work for the first time! I told work yesterday so no more stuffing myself into those uncomfortable pants!

Yay! That's so exciting! Aren't they soooo much more comfy, lol. I had to bust mine out too, but this is my second.


----------



## Mrskg

Lol I've been wearing mine for a couple of weeks now but it's no 4 for me an my muscles dont need to do much relaxing lol xx least you will be comfy now x


----------



## justwaiting

I busted out the maternity pants this week to and I'm 12wks today, it's not that my pants don't fit they are just uncomfortable and put pressure in the wrong places. feeling totally comfy in these pants!!!

lisette - SCan day for both of us. Wishing us both fantastic news and growing babies!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aawwww justwaiting we're together tmmr?! YAY!!! Positive vibes sweetie, I'm feeling ok not overly a mess like on the weekend so I hope its a good sign! I'll update as soon as I get out...9:15am for me what about u? :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Can't wait for update on scans xxx gl xxxx


----------



## justwaiting

2.45pm for me which is in just over an hour! god I'm nervous. Also trying to drink lots of water so I can pee up until the scan and still have a full bladder. it's worked before! I don't want to not enjoy my scan because i've been busting for ages!


----------



## KozmikKitten

good luck justwaiting and lisette! Since both your updates will probably be here when I get up in the morning! :happydance:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks girls, horrible heartburn right now but gonna try & get some sleep since I gotta go in to work right after my scan! Justwaiting OMG its soo soon for u hunni! No worries ur little beany is gonna be dancing away in there making u smile :) Talk to u all in 12hours with happy news hopefully - xoxoxo


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck today newbie!


----------



## sarasparra

Hello, Can I join in the thread too please :) I've 'met' a couple of you on other threads too x

We had a MMC in September last year and then luckily got pregnant not too long after my ERPC. Now just over 9 weeks and trying to relax a bit and enjoy this pregnancy but is hard. 

We had a scan last week and all looked good, baby measuring well and good strong heartbeat so now just waiting for our 12 week scan. 

Good luck to those ladies with scans coming up and roll on the next trimester for us all
xx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Any news justwaiting?


----------



## struth

Afternoon ladies :wave:

I'm excited looking forward to scan news. I hope all is well with both of you today. I'm thinking about you both x

As for maternity stuff - I have to admit to wearing maternity jeans today. I'm so bloated and only two pairs of trousers are still vaguely comfortable - they are all just getting a bit too snug. Anyway, one pair was in the wash and I wore the others yesterday so I thought blow it - i'll get my mat jeans out!! No one can tell and they are soooo comfy!


----------



## filipenko32

I just had my scan 1 week 5 days post mc and there's still some tissue left but it should go naturally soon i hope, but the thing is my lining is 18mm! Does anyone think that is on the thick side for after a mc!? Anyone now anything about this?


----------



## Mrskg

Welcome sara xxx I agree roll on 2nd tri xxx

Ruth I can't wear my normal jeans now but got my mat ones out an yeah so comfy although when in house I'm living in my jammies lol xxx

Fili I never got told thickness so can't help sorry x hope everything comes away itself o you don't need d+c xxx

Come on where's our scan updates lol xxxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey fili! Are you still bleeding then? Im not sure about the lining hun, does seem kinda thick but maybe that's what they mean is still to come out?


----------



## jd83

Fili, I was never told the thickness of mine so not sure. Did yours happen naturally or did you take something to move it along? Sorry, I don't remember which. Are you still having bleeding?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Just wanted to post a quick update girls- Went great :) perfect measuring 9weeks with strong heartbeat!!! Sssoooo happy! Will post a beautiful pic tonight xxxxx

Justwaiting u ok hunni? xoxo


----------



## Mrskg

Woohoo so happy for you lisette xxxxxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

I know I already said it on pupo thread but yay for lisette!!!!! So pleased for you xxx


----------



## jd83

Yay Lisette! So great! I am sooooo happy for you:)


----------



## struth

Lisette - great news honey!! So so pleased that all was great! Looking forward to the pic. :happydance:

No news from Justwaiting yet - I hope all is okay. I guess she would be in bed now. Let us know how you got on honey x


----------



## KozmikKitten

Nice update Lisette! So happy for you! :happydance:

Welcome Sara :hi:

Fili, I havent heard anything about thickness, sorry I cannot help! Hope everything moves along well for you soon. :flower:


----------



## struth

Sorry Fili - I missed your question. I'm afraid I don't know anything about thickness - I've never been told mine when I had scans or anything. Sorry I can't help honey. 

I hope the remaining tissue comes out soon and on its own so you can start to move forward again honey xx


----------



## sarasparra

Great news Lisette, am so pleased for you :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Can't wait to see a piccie :flower:
xx


----------



## NewbieLisette

sarasparra said:


> Great news Lisette, am so pleased for you :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Can't wait to see a piccie :flower:
> xx

Hey there rainbow bump buddy :wave: 

Nice to see ya here :flower:

Guys I'm on :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I know there are still a few more hoops to jump but right now the relief is just ssssooooo NICE!!!!!!


----------



## AngelMomma

Hello, I am new here. I lost my daughter in June 2011 at 37 weeks. It has been a hard journey, but we finally decided to try again. I am not going to lie, I am scared out of my mind, paranoid, and sometimes worry myself sick. I dont know how I am going to make it through, but I am hoping to leave the hospital this time with a healthy "live" baby. 

Good luck to you all!!


----------



## Mrskg

Welcome angel momma x so sorry for your loss how heartbreaking x how far on are you just now? You have came to a great place you will get lots of support on here x don't be afraid to share your hopes n fears we're all with you on this scary but wonderful journey x


----------



## bizzy27

Ok so I know it has been a LONG time since I have posted anything. I have just been so busy.. and TIRED..that its been hard to find the time. I almost went to sleep tonight but decided against it and thought how you ladies have been so kind to keep me updated, I simply could not not update you. :haha:

So I had my scan yesterday and it could not have gone any better.. I am soo relieved and excited ...

The baby measured 12w4d which according to my OB is RIGHT ON TRACK to the day. And had a healthy hb of 164!!!*whew* 

I posted two pics .. one of baby's profile and the other of baby's hands.. I love that pic because if you look closely you can see the individual fingers.

I love that I have stuck with the same OB for all these yrs because they are so sweet and go the extra step for me. They didnt just check baby and go.. they let me sit and watch it for a minute and the U/S tech was pointing out stuff to me that I never would have seen otherwise.

My mother took me to a burger place I have never been to before and it was SOOO GOOD... Well, apparently baby liked it too because we saw the baby with the hiccups and it was soo active. The little booger would not keep still. :haha: 
I loved it!!!

Anyhow, I am glad to read about all the wonderful scans that everyone has had this week.

Fili - I have never had them tell me the thickness of my lining in any of my mc's so I am not sure that I can give advise. I hope that it resolves soon so that you can start to heal and get back on the road to your forever baby... :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0508.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0509.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NewbieLisette

Wow justwaiting!!! What beautiful news & pic's!!! YAY for happy scans today!!! 

Welcome momma, soo sorry for ur loss :hugs:

Have you ladies tried the ring test or heard old wives tales about fast hb means girl ect ect? Mine was a nice strong & fast 150 the dr said! Everyone is betting girl including the ring test! Lol

U guys?

Also trying to upload scan pic? HELP?!?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hope this works :flower:


----------



## puppycat

Yay! Lots of good news and fab scan pics :)

Lisette i don't know baby's HB rate but the 'needle' test says boy? Don't know. Still undecided about finding out. I think if i had a boy and didnt find out i'd die of shock after giving birth so i'd prefer to be prepared!


----------



## Mrskg

Loving the scan pics xxxxx

Here's my thread for the needle test I k ow one woman so far was predicted twins an she's having twins! Said boy an girl she gets her gender scan tomorrow x

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/758639-needle-thread-test-wow.html


----------



## filipenko32

Aww brilliant newbie!! :cloud9: x x x


----------



## KozmikKitten

Morning everybody! I heard my baby's HB on home doppler for the first time last night! Hubby was here too and was grinning from ear to ear! :wohoo:


----------



## NewbieLisette

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: So happy for you girl!!!!!!!


----------



## jd83

That's awesome! I've been trying to get the heartbeat on mine, but no luck yet. Keep hearing my own, but not baby yet...

Has anyone heard how Just Waiting's scan went? I don't think I saw a post how her scan went, just from Bizzy and Lisette scans. Hope everything went good:)


----------



## MrsMoo72

justwaiting updated her journal and the scan went perfect!! There's a pic on there. Don't know why she's abandoned us lol!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

How's everyone doing today? Weekend plans besides sleep sleep sleep? LOL

Check a few pages back I'm prety sure she updated us :) All is well xxxx


----------



## Mrskg

I had pink spotting yest called epu who told me not to worry x managed to get some sleep an now just got up to bleeding can't believe it I really thought everything would be ok this time x epu not open for another 45mins x totally devastated x decided last night though if it is over we won't be trying again I just can't go through this a 5th time so I'm just going to be thankful for what I have an concentrate on that x think I might be in shock no tears writing this just feel numb xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw hunny, bleeding doesn't always mean the worst. I know it's worrying but try and take it easy until you know whats going on. Thinking of you & sending lots of hugs xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Thank you I'm relaxed just imagining the worst an anything good is a bonus x really can't believe it xxxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Wish I could fast forward for you! You've already had a scan haven't you? Hope they can fit you in today xx


----------



## Mrskg

Yeah last fri an everything was perfect x think this will be a lot harder to cope since I already seen baby never with my last losses x they better scan me today i really need to know either way xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Called epu nurse away to speak to someone else to see what to do with me x I asked if I'd be seen today an she said she's not entirely sure she call back within half an hour x can't cope they don't see me x


----------



## Mrskg

Booked in for scan at 12 x will update as soon as can x please pray to your angels for me xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ah that's good that they are fitting you in, at least you will get some answers today. How's the bleeding? I've got everything crossed for you [-o&lt;


----------



## Mrskg

Bleeding not too bad it's not flowing or on pad it's only there when I wipe x my only pregnancy symptom is sore boobs an they're still sore x I do have some hope it's not completely dashed obviously prepared for the worst just glad I have scan today so I'll know either way an can go from there x 

Only believers will understand this ... I've been told by 4 different mediums 2 whom I trust that dec would be my month an that everything would be ok with baby this time x that's why I stillmhave hope x but...if it's not good news I dont know how I'll cope with a bash like that to my spiritual belief xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Not good news x looks like hb stopped not long after scan last week x


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh no, im sooo very sorry sweetie. It sucks that this has to happen, it's so unfair. Sending lots of hugs xxx


----------



## struth

Oh honey - I'm so so sorry. I've just caught up and as I was reading through I really thought that everything would be okay given your last scan was good. I'm gutted that the scan did not turn out well for you.

Life is so cruel - thinking of you x x


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks ladies xx anyone got any idea how long it will take to pass naturally since I'm bleeding now this is another different type of mc from my last 3 x who'd have thought there could be so many kinds!! Xxx


----------



## struth

I'm not sure honey - mine was a mmc and then a natural but I was only 6 weeks and so it was just like a heavy AF. I hope that it happens quickly for you though honey xx


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Mrskg said:


> Thanks ladies xx anyone got any idea how long it will take to pass naturally since I'm bleeding now this is another different type of mc from my last 3 x who'd have thought there could be so many kinds!! Xxx

Oh No! I am so sorry for your loss! I am sitting here crying my eyes out for you. I also experienced some spotting yesterday and I am now on bed rest waiting for my emergency scan which is not until Tuesday. My heart aches for you and your little bean. :cry:


----------



## jd83

Mrskg said:


> Not good news x looks like hb stopped not long after scan last week x

I am so, so sorry:( its just not fair. I really don't understand how so many people get so lucky with never having to go through this, and then we get hit multiple times. Lots of hugs, sweetie.


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Kristene I just caught up & I am beeeyoonnddd gutted for you sweetie :( I can't believe this...pls just know my T&P are with you...anything u need love, big hugs ur way - Pls take care xoxoxo


----------



## Mrskg

Thank ladies xxxx

Babybumplove so sorry you are having a rough time too x can't believe you have to wait till tues x both my friends bled in pregnancy an both have gorgeous wee girls now so good outcome do happen x I pray yours is a good outcome x thinking of you xxx


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Mrskg said:


> Thank ladies xxxx
> 
> Babybumplove so sorry you are having a rough time too x can't believe you have to wait till tues x both my friends bled in pregnancy an both have gorgeous wee girls now so good outcome do happen x I pray yours is a good outcome x thinking of you xxx

Thanks you so much! I feel positive that this little bean is going to be ok. 

I am so frustrated and angry that so many lovely woman such as you are having to deal with the pain of MC. I would not wish it on my worst enemy. Please know that you are in my thoughts and that I am praying for your speedy recovery.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Praying really hard for you babybumplove, stay positive sweetie xxxx


----------



## justwaiting

MrsKg - I'm so sorry and I hope it's over quickly for you. My thoughts are with you.

BBL - Try stay positive hun, hard I know tomorrow is only a day away. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## BabyBumpLove

justwaiting said:


> MrsKg - I'm so sorry and I hope it's over quickly for you. My thoughts are with you.
> 
> BBL - Try stay positive hun, hard I know tomorrow is only a day away. I will be thinking of you.




NewbieLisette said:


> Praying really hard for you babybumplove, stay positive sweetie xxxx

Thanks ladies! I will let you know as soon as I know anything. :hugs:


----------



## bizzy27

Mrskg.... I am so sorry you are going through this. I just cant understand how things can change so quickly and with no obvious reason. My prayrrs are with you.

Bbump... I hope all goes well with your scan...please update us as soon as you can. T&P.


----------



## sarasparra

Mrskg - I am so so sorry to hear your news, how awful. I hope you have some good support around you and can take the time to heal :cry:

BBump - fingers crossed that all is well for you x


----------



## jd83

Fingers crossed for ya babybumplove!

I jsut got back from my regular OB appt, got a bit of a scare. She looked for heartbeat with doppler for quite a while and couldn't find it, thought she should have, so she sent me for an ultrasound right away. I was freaking out of course. But baby is okay, thank goodness! And she thinks it might be a boy:) She thought she saw a little nub down there;)


----------



## KozmikKitten

jd. so glad everything turned out well for you! And you got to see your bub again! Woop!


----------



## struth

jd83 said:


> Fingers crossed for ya babybumplove!
> 
> I jsut got back from my regular OB appt, got a bit of a scare. She looked for heartbeat with doppler for quite a while and couldn't find it, thought she should have, so she sent me for an ultrasound right away. I was freaking out of course. But baby is okay, thank goodness! And she thinks it might be a boy:) She thought she saw a little nub down there;)

Why do they do that?! Another lady on these boards said that their mw tried to find the hb and couldn't and it freaked her out. I'm so glad that they sent you for a scan and that all was okay. It would just be so much easier if the mw's would hold off on trying to find it until the pregnancy reaches a stage where it is much easier to find! 

I have my own doppler and it can sometimes take 20 mins or so to find the hb. I know the mw's will be much more experienced than me but still - I think at this stage it just creates anxiety as the mw is not going to spend 20 mins searching (!) - and that is exactly what we don't need. 

Glad all was good and that you got another peak at your bean though! :thumbup:

Bbumplove - thinking of you honey and sending you lots of positive vibes for tomorrow x


----------



## jd83

struth said:


> jd83 said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for ya babybumplove!
> 
> I jsut got back from my regular OB appt, got a bit of a scare. She looked for heartbeat with doppler for quite a while and couldn't find it, thought she should have, so she sent me for an ultrasound right away. I was freaking out of course. But baby is okay, thank goodness! And she thinks it might be a boy:) She thought she saw a little nub down there;)
> 
> Why do they do that?! Another lady on these boards said that their mw tried to find the hb and couldn't and it freaked her out. I'm so glad that they sent you for a scan and that all was okay. It would just be so much easier if the mw's would hold off on trying to find it until the pregnancy reaches a stage where it is much easier to find!
> 
> I have my own doppler and it can sometimes take 20 mins or so to find the hb. I know the mw's will be much more experienced than me but still - I think at this stage it just creates anxiety as the mw is not going to spend 20 mins searching (!) - and that is exactly what we don't need.
> 
> Glad all was good and that you got another peak at your bean though! :thumbup:
> 
> Bbumplove - thinking of you honey and sending you lots of positive vibes for tomorrow xClick to expand...

I think it's more routine in the US for them to try so early. They looked this early with my son, too, and found it right away with him. THis one apparently likes to hide, though;) Just so relieved baby is okay! I have been trying with my doppler with no luck, too, and I was able to find it at 10 wks with my son. THis baby is just stubborn. She said she was sure things were fine, as my uterus was measuring perfectly, and I still have symptoms, but she didn't want me to worry needlessly, so sent me right away. So glad I have such a great midwife! I don't know how I'd manage otherwise!


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW jd83 so glad everything was ok hunni! Scary stuff hun :(

Thinking of you Kristene & Babybumplove, how you guys doing? :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpLove

I am also thinking of Mrskg right now. Please talk to us if you need to. You are still very much a part of this group of lovely ladies, and I know we will want to help you through this. 

Thanks for all the support ladies! I am no longer spotting, so that is a great feeling! I am just anxiously waiting for tomorrow to come so I can see baby and know that he/she is still alive and well. I still have all of my symptoms (sore boobs, fatigue, burping) so I&#8217;m hoping that is a good sign. When I miscarried in November my symptoms seemed to disappear as soon as the bleeding started. So I am still feeling pretty good about seeing a beautiful healthy 11 week (as of today YAAAY) baby in there. It sure helps to have all of you wonderful ladies praying and hoping for me.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stay positive girl, ur doing great! What time is ur scan? T&P sweetie :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpLove

NewbieLisette said:


> Stay positive girl, ur doing great! What time is ur scan? T&P sweetie :hugs:

It's not until 3 in the afternoon :cry: BUT it is going to be worth the wait:thumbup:


----------



## struth

Was popping on to see how Babybumplove got on but it seems I still have quite a wait!!! I forgot about the time difference.

GL hon - I have everything crossed that all goes well x


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck today babybumplove!


----------



## Mrskg

Think of you babybumplove looking forward to seeing some good news xx

I'm a bit down today x still waiting on things passing x booked in for scan on thurs an 1st part of med management then in on sat as day patient for second part x feel numb lost an alone in this limbo land x throwing myself a pity party today x

Thanks for all your support ladies this is the only place I can come an be totally honest an not keep repeating the words I'm fine x


----------



## jd83

Mrskg said:


> Think of you babybumplove looking forward to seeing some good news xx
> 
> I'm a bit down today x still waiting on things passing x booked in for scan on thurs an 1st part of med management then in on sat as day patient for second part x feel numb lost an alone in this limbo land x throwing myself a pity party today x
> 
> Thanks for all your support ladies this is the only place I can come an be totally honest an not keep repeating the words I'm fine x

Awe, I am so sorry Kristene:( We are definitely all here for you, and we all know how hard this is to go through. Have you started bleeding any more than the spotting? Are you going in for a d & c, or hoping for it to happen naturally? I am just devastated for you, and you are definitely free to voice yourself here. We don't need you to tell us you are "fine", this is a difficult thing to go through:( I'm really thinking of you and sending lots of hugs, sweetie!


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks jd x i was bleeding but seems to have come to a standstill x tmi I've last something but def don't think it was baby an def noT sac not sure what it was though x not passed any clots yet either an pain gone too x was trying for natural but not waiting for weeks thought because I was bleeding it would have happened by now x so next step in tablet medical management x surgery would be my last option x

No news from bumpy yet?? X


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Kristen hunni we're here for ya! We all know ur not "fine" & pretending to be is one of the worst things at a time like this! Do u have good family/friends around u right now? My heart goes out to u sweetie, just take it one day at a time in this horrible process & hold on to ur beautiful girls tight :hugs:

Its coming up on 3pm here in Montreal...I think babybump is a few hours behind me still. Praying all is well xxxx


----------



## BabyBumpLove

I am very excited to say that my baby is doing great and I am so amazed at how beautiful he/she is. :happydance:So in love and so happy! Thank you all so much for the support through this. I really needed it. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Baby Bakewell 11 Weeks.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aawwww hunni YAY!!! Over the moon happy for ya tonight! What a beautiful clear picture too! xxxx


----------



## BabyBumpLove

NewbieLisette said:


> Aawwww hunni YAY!!! Over the moon happy for ya tonight! What a beautiful clear picture too! xxxx

Thank you! The picture is so amazing. My husband said wow look at the penis ha ha :haha: I was like babe that is the umbilical cord (what a geek).


----------



## KozmikKitten

great pic babybumplove! Looks like an active little one!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats babybumplove xxxxx


----------



## jd83

BabyBumpLove said:


> NewbieLisette said:
> 
> 
> Aawwww hunni YAY!!! Over the moon happy for ya tonight! What a beautiful clear picture too! xxxx
> 
> Thank you! The picture is so amazing. My husband said wow look at the penis ha ha :haha: I was like babe that is the umbilical cord (what a geek).Click to expand...

HAHA! love that! Had to read it to hubby because I was cracking up reading it.


----------



## jd83

FINALLY found the heartbeat on the doppler last night! WOOOOO! I was so stoked!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## KozmikKitten

great news jd! Its sooo awesome when you find it at home, isnt it?! 

I am coming down with a cold so that is a bummer for me, but other than that, cant complain too much! We put our stroller together a couple nights ago and I drove it around the living room. :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

Well got on a good as can be expected x everything gone so looks like I had it easy with not too much pain an hardly any bleeding x think the radio gives me a my sign when I got back in car Kelly clarkson stronger was on an I'm always saying what doesn't kill you makes you stronger then oasis don't look back in anger which right now seems appropriate x hubby wants to go back to normal now I've forgot what normal is x nurse says if there was a next time they wouldn't scan me till 9weeks hubby says no chance there will be a next time x really not sure how I feel for the last 9 months we've prepared for a baby coming not sure how i can just forget about that x for now though feel like a haze has lifted x just have to get on with it now an what will be will be I supposes xxx


----------



## struth

Mrskg - huge hugs to you honey :hugs: I'm glad to hear that you have passed everything and don't have to go through the medical management. I completely believe that what doesn't kill you makes you stronger and you will be stronger as a result of this. You might not feel it at the moment but you will. I hope that you and your OH can come to a joint decision as to what to do next and that if you do try again that you have a super sticky bean. I'm thinking of you honey x

AFM - We told our parents and my sister tonight and just saying those words out loud has made it feel far more real. It is no surprise that I have had ms though - my Mum told me tonight that she was sick with me until she was 7 months!!! Let's hope that one doesn't run in families. Anyway, all the family were really happy so that is one weight lifted off me.

Scan on Monday.... beginning to get excited/nervous about it now.


----------



## jd83

Kosmik, colds while pregnant SUCK! Sorry you aren't feeling well:(

Kristene, I am so glad it wasn't too painful for you, you never know how bad it will be that far along. Keep being strong, you will def get through this.

Ruth, glad it went well with your family! Bet that's a relief to have finally gotten the news out!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

Kristene hunni my heart is with you :hugs: one day at a time sweetie xoxo

Ruth awesome feeling I'm sure! I have my bday scan coming up tuesday & if all is good I will be doing the rounds, tooke the day off work :)

Kozmik speedy recovery girl!xx

Jd how u feeling hunni?

AFM I'm really starting to show! Eeekkk! I guess being chubby & having 2pg in under 6months kinda does that! Can't wait for a few more days to pass so we can tell our families then leave for holidays Friday the 9th & back just in time for our 12week scan where we'll really know if everything is ok to tell work & stuff! Still praying really hard everynight...each day is a blessing & I know I just gotta appriciate it one day at a time! How are u girls feeling exhaustion wise? I was insomniatic last night for the first time & thought for sure I'd be passing out by 2pm...nothing...feeling fine...very strange! Lol


----------



## bizzy27

Ladies, I am sooo sorry I have not been online much.

Ever since they changed me over to the other warehouse where I am working next to my boss I cant get online anymore..and by the time I get home..make dinner.. and pass out.. the day is over..

UPDATE:

So yes, as you all know I am in my 2nd trimester. You would think this would FINALLY have me in a more calm state of mind..but alas.. not going to happen..

Dont get me wrong.. I am way more confident than I have been in the past.. but ya can't blame a girl for worrying...

I have been feeling more bloated "down there" and been a little achy... I think its a mix of "growing pains" and "dehydration" (from not drinking tons of water) .. I finally passed the "constipated" part.. (Ive been taking Colace and eating more fiber) .. Now I am just more gassy and do you know how bad preggo gas stinks... I have also been having a constant feeling of a full bladder.. hell I can go pee...stand up.. and be like "really?" I still felt like I had to go.

ANY ADVICE OR THOUGHT WOULD BE APPRECIATED.....

So awhile back I bought a fetal doppler... and of course I couldn't hear anything for sometime..

So a few days after my last U/S I tried it and ... I HEARD THE HB!! IT WAS AWESOME....

Now here is my question.. how accurate is the LCD that displays the heart rate... because on Tuesday it said the HB was 157 (which is a little lower than the sonographer's 162) .. then today .. it said 90!!!

Now I know you typically get what you pay for..and I only paid $50 bucks for this thing... NOt what you would call the top notch of this type of product... but it does have me worry a little... I was told anything under 120 would be cause for concern...

But on the bright side I found the hb right away..bubs apparently like the right side of my uterus. thats where I always find em'.


----------



## puppycat

Its possible the 90 HB was yours and not babies hun. I'd take the LCD display with a pinch of salt. The HB probably isn't loud enough to register well on the doppler atm. I have a display on mine but it says odd things!


----------



## justwaiting

Not much going on in here lately, how is everyone?


----------



## jd83

Hey all, hope everyone is having a relaxing weekend:) Mine's been pretty good, I have done practically nothing! haha! I just announced pregnancy publicly today, as I don't think I can hide the bump anymore. I am sick of baggy ugly clothes to hide it. It went pretty well, everyone was pretty surprised at how well I kept it secret:)

Soooo, this cravings thing is kicking in for me. I had deep fried pickles, chili dogs, smores bars, ribs, grilled cheese pizza sandwiches, and loaded sweet potato this weekend. Good Grief!!!! So need to get some self control! lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey just waiting :wave: how u feeling girl? What a beautiful peach :) I'm doing ok...just holding my breath a little for my next scan Tuesday morning! FX all is still good & I can tell family & friends before we leave for holidays on Friday!

Hope all u girls are doing good?


----------



## justwaiting

Congrats on announcing JD. It's great to get it out in the open. Oh I know about the cravings. My nausea seems to have dropped of for now but the cravings are pretty good, not very exotic but I'm loving honey toast and I don't like honey much.

Good luck with your scan newbie, I'm hoping it's all fantastic and you have a beautiful picture to share with the world.

I'm doing ok, nausea was hideous last week worst I've had but this week it's a little better. Not scoffing food all day atleast! I have a little bump and a stretch mark on my jumbo knockers! I have a drs appt tomorrow and hoping for a hb check. The pimples have started too arggh.


----------



## sarasparra

Morning ladies, I know all about the cravings. With my DD at least I had some food aversions but with this one if you put any food in front of me, guaranteed I'll eat it!!

Good luck with your scan Newbie, hope it all goes well and you get a good view of your beanie.

We have our 12 week scan on Friday morning so am just counting down the days now. Part of me can't wait but still have that dreaded feeling that something might have happened between our last scan and this one. Guess everyone feels the same.

Have a good week everyone xx


----------



## struth

Bizzy - my doppler heartbeat numbers are not accurate either. As Puppy said - sometimes it can miss some beats as it can be quiet difficult to pick each one up at this stage. Mine ranges quite a bit so I wouldn't worry about it too much :hugs:

Lisette - I will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping that all goes well. I'm sure it will.

AFM - no cravings here just food aversions and lots of them. I'm still sick as a dog despite the tablets. The nausea is better but I'm still being sick. I spoke with my Mum the other day and apparently she was sick for 7 months with me so maybe this is payback. I hope it goes away soon though - I couldn't manage 7 months of this. 

Anyway, my main news is that I had my 12 weeks scan today and everything was perfect. Baby was measuring slightly ahead at 12w5d and so my due date has been changed to the 15th August (from the 18th). Heart beat was strong and the nuchal measurement was fine at 1.4mm! So relieved and beginning to believe I'm pregnant now! 

Here are my pics...

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g407/struth1/2012-02-06120554.jpg
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g407/struth1/2012-02-06120641.jpg


----------



## puppycat

What an awesome scan pic!

I won't see baby now until the end of March which sucks! Meh.


----------



## struth

Me too! 27th March is the date for my 20 weeks scan. I also have to see someone else when I go there as they want to keep an eye on babies growth. The mw did mention that they might want to give me some extra appointments due to the mcs and it seems that they do. Apparently I might get some extra growth scans - I'm not going to turn those down! And them watching me extra closely can't be a bad thing can it?


----------



## jd83

Ruth, glad your scan went well! That's great! I would never turn down extra scans either;) That's just bonus!


----------



## puppycat

Extra monitoring sounds good :)

Have an appt with consultant tomorrow, don't know what for. Lol. I assume I'm supposed to go and beg to be midwife led?


----------



## struth

Did you have consultant led care for you DD?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Gorgeous pix Ruth congrats! Xxx


----------



## struth

MrsMoo72 said:


> Gorgeous pix Ruth congrats! Xxx

Thanks honey - how are you doing?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Good thanks, just waiting on af, then another af then dh will try again!! Hoping I can sweet talk him after first af hehe!


----------



## struth

MrsMoo72 said:


> Good thanks, just waiting on af, then another af then dh will try again!! Hoping I can sweet talk him after first af hehe!

Glad to hear it honey - I'm sure you can use your womanly ways to talk him into trying after one AF. :haha: I have everything crossed for you that you conceive quickly and have a super sticky bean x


----------



## puppycat

struth said:


> Did you have consultant led care for you DD?

Nope. I had a normal labour with G&A and water birth in a midwife unit.

I think they're being super careful now because I dont really NEED to be consultant led!


----------



## justwaiting

Beautiful scan pics Ruth. SO happy for you. It felt more realy for me at that stage too.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Evening ladies :wave:

Gorgeous scan pic Ruth, can't wait to have a new one tmmr to share with u ladies!

Sarapara we're always a few days apart & its always awesome right sweetie :hugs: what time is ur scan Friday? Ill be on the road & turning off my phone for a week around 10:30am! Eeeekkkk

JD we posted at the same time so I didn't get a chance to say how wonderful u were able to tell people :) praying ill be doing the same tmmr after my scan...have the day off :)

Emma sweetie I know we chat on PUPO but I just wanted to say ur little angel is with us here & I'm rooting for ya to get KU again real soon my friend :hugs:

Bizzy,justwaiting,babybump & everyone how u doing today girls?

Fil & Kristene if u guys are checking in thinking of ya & hoping ur doing ok :hugs:


----------



## mikaylasmommy

Hello ladies,

I hope I'm not too late to join you all.

After losing my daughter Mikayla at 35 weeks and having a miscarriage a year later, I am now 14 weeks pregnant and am praying this little baby sticks.

I am due August 8th.

Hope you ladies are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## justwaiting

Welcome Mikayla's mom, So sorry for you losses. What was the reason for Mikayla's passing and can they do anything to prevent it this time? I wish you all the best hun.

I had my drs appt today. got to hear babies hb clearly this time, it was magical an I cried! Got all my bloodwork forms and my glucose test form. I have a family history of diabetes so I guess that why they are doing it now, I don't think it's common to have it before 20wks? My dr is great, she is going to chase up my concerns and find out whats happening with my care at the hospital as I'm a little in the dark. it was just a great appt! My nausea is still a lot better and I'm hoping it stays that way from now on!

Hi everyone else, hope your doing ok!


----------



## jd83

Welcome Mikayla's mom! Glad to have you:)

Good luck today Lisette! Can't wait to see that beautiful scan of baby:)

Just waiting, yay! Hearing that is amazing! I hope my midwife has better luck at my next appt;)

My next ultrasound is Thursday morning, I can't wait!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome makaylasmom! 

Good luck today Lisette!


----------



## bizzy27

Sorry ladies... I dont have the access to the computer as much as i used to and my laptop is soooooo slow and damaged..:haha:

I am glad to hear everyone is doing okay and STRUTH What a beautiful picture of your gorgeous baby.. sorry your still having MS... Gotta day though ...what i would do to feel knocked up... Yes ladies u heard me... i must be having the worlds most calm and symptom free pregnancy...scares me senseless... 

Although i have been starting to feel round ligament pain... I think thats what im feeling...and TMI ALERT... More discharge... I have to start wearing a pantyliner i guess.. lol

Well posting from my phone is harder than u may.think so... I am off for now.... 

:hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey guys! Just a quick update to let you know all went well :) Had the best bday present ever seeinh my little bean in there :) Thanks for all the nice wishes :hugs:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Great news Lisette! So happy for you!

I think the weeks are going by faster for me....but that being said, its kind of a looooong feeling to wait 4 weeks between appts. My next one is at 16+5 so that seems so far away from my last one! Just hate waiting! But I guess since that one is technically later, then it wont feel so long til the big 20 wk one!


----------



## struth

Lisette - so so pleased to hear that all went well. Oh and Happy Birthday too!!! Fill us in on the details when you get a minute or two - would be good to hear what you saw etc!

Bizzy - thanks honey! Isn't it funny how the grass is always greener!! Maybe we should swap positions for a week! no doubt I'll be all worried in no time and you would be sick of being sick!! Haha! As for the discharge - I'm with you on that. I have loads too (TMI!).

Kosmik - glad that time is moving quickly for you! I'm sure you next appointment will be here before you know it. Mine is on the 22nd so just under two weeks for me. It is a mw appointment so no scan of hb listening for me but still...!

AFM - I found baby's hb on the doppler this morning - love that sound! Have also started telling close friends - they are all so excited!!


----------



## struth

Oh my goodness - I just realised that I am in the second trimester!!! Well according to the UK way of counting anyway!

I think on here - 2nd tri is week 14 onwards isn't it?

And I'm a peach!


----------



## struth

Hmmm...or maybe not. It seems that some people say that week 13 is second tri but some say it is week 14. Just checked on NHS and they say week 14.... oh well... nearly there!


----------



## puppycat

Technically you are in week 14 now hun ;)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well happy 13 weeks Ruth - whatever trimester it is hehe!!


----------



## jd83

Ruth, depends on where you are I think. My midwife considers 13 weeks the 2nd trimester:)

Lisette, so happy it went well and happy birthday!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Ruth, we've got our appts on the same day, mines 22nd also!


----------



## struth

puppycat said:


> Technically you are in week 14 now hun ;)




jd83 said:


> Ruth, depends on where you are I think. My midwife considers 13 weeks the 2nd trimester:)
> 
> Lisette, so happy it went well and happy birthday!

Sod it then - second tri it is! Woo hoo!!! :wohoo:



KozmikKitten said:


> Ruth, we've got our appts on the same day, mines 22nd also!

Cool! What will you have that day? Scan or just checks?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks girls! I finally feel I can relax a little & start really enjoying this PG! On my way to the in-laws tonight for bday dinner/reveal!!! I will try to get my blurry scan picture scanned & uploaded for u guys :) Hope everyone is doing awesome today! 

Welcome mykalasmom, soo sorry for ur loss :hugs:


----------



## KozmikKitten

ruth, I'll just have checks done and prob listen for the HB again. But I'll get to book my 20 wk ultrasound after my appt so then I'll know the date for that! :thumbup:

How about you?


----------



## struth

I'm not sure to be honest - I guess she just checks how you are (blood pressure and so on). Oh - and I get the results of all my previous blood tests and the Down's screening test (although they did say that I would hear sooner if there were any problems). I don't think it is much more than that.

Have any of you ladies had your 15 week mw appointment yet?


----------



## puppycat

My MW appt is on Feb 28th :)


----------



## jd83

So, just got back from my 12 wk u/s! Baby was very uncooperative, wouldn't move to where they needed for measurements, etc. I think it was trying to sleep, was all cuddled up and looked agitated when they kept trying to get it to move haha. They ended up saying its a LAZY baby! Total opposite of my first, whch wouldn't stop moving during 12 wk scan. Couldn't get any good shots to guess gender, but I did get the due date moved up to Aug 21 from Aug 24, so yay me! Excited about that one! Heart rate was 166. It took forever to get the shots they needed, I had to go empty bladder twice!


----------



## justwaiting

jd so glad ur scan went well. Does that mean you'll have do have another scan?

I have my 16wk midwife appt on the 23rd of feb


----------



## sarasparra

NewbieLisette said:


> Evening ladies :wave:
> 
> Gorgeous scan pic Ruth, can't wait to have a new one tmmr to share with u ladies!
> 
> Sarapara we're always a few days apart & its always awesome right sweetie :hugs: what time is ur scan Friday? Ill be on the road & turning off my phone for a week around 10:30am! Eeeekkkk
> 
> JD we posted at the same time so I didn't get a chance to say how wonderful u were able to tell people :) praying ill be doing the same tmmr after my scan...have the day off :)
> 
> Emma sweetie I know we chat on PUPO but I just wanted to say ur little angel is with us here & I'm rooting for ya to get KU again real soon my friend :hugs:
> 
> Bizzy,justwaiting,babybump & everyone how u doing today girls?
> 
> Fil & Kristene if u guys are checking in thinking of ya & hoping ur doing ok :hugs:

Had my scan this morning and all went well :) Baby had it's back to us pretty much the whole time and didn't want to move but I don't mind! Got put forward a few days too, so now over 12 weeks which is exciting :happydance: :happydance:

Hope you have brilliant hols and enjoyed telling people about baba - is always lovely to share good news. Look forward to hearing about your next scan soon xx


----------



## sarasparra

jd83 said:


> So, just got back from my 12 wk u/s! Baby was very uncooperative, wouldn't move to where they needed for measurements, etc. I think it was trying to sleep, was all cuddled up and looked agitated when they kept trying to get it to move haha. They ended up saying its a LAZY baby! Total opposite of my first, whch wouldn't stop moving during 12 wk scan. Couldn't get any good shots to guess gender, but I did get the due date moved up to Aug 21 from Aug 24, so yay me! Excited about that one! Heart rate was 166. It took forever to get the shots they needed, I had to go empty bladder twice!

I just had my scan too and baby was the same, lying with it's back to us and no amount of jostling would encourage baba to move! I got put forward too so have the same due date now as you, so yay for us!!


----------



## jd83

sarasparra said:


> jd83 said:
> 
> 
> So, just got back from my 12 wk u/s! Baby was very uncooperative, wouldn't move to where they needed for measurements, etc. I think it was trying to sleep, was all cuddled up and looked agitated when they kept trying to get it to move haha. They ended up saying its a LAZY baby! Total opposite of my first, whch wouldn't stop moving during 12 wk scan. Couldn't get any good shots to guess gender, but I did get the due date moved up to Aug 21 from Aug 24, so yay me! Excited about that one! Heart rate was 166. It took forever to get the shots they needed, I had to go empty bladder twice!
> 
> I just had my scan too and baby was the same, lying with it's back to us and no amount of jostling would encourage baba to move! I got put forward too so have the same due date now as you, so yay for us!!Click to expand...

That's exciting! And we both have stubborn babies, lol!


----------



## KozmikKitten

great news jd and sara!


----------



## jd83

Had another crazy, scary prego dream last night. Really freaked me out when I woke up! I had this dream that my little boy was out playing and he was covered in mud, so I brought him in and put him in the shower. But once the mud started coming off, I saw that he had full body tattoos of the Pepsi logo on his front and back, and I couldn't scrub them off. I was hysterical, crying and scrubbing him, couldn't figure out who would do that to a toddler! I woke up such a mess, had to go check him right away! Wow, super strange! I'm pretty sure I saw a pepsi commercial before bed, so that must have stuck with me, but wow.


----------



## bizzy27

Jd :haha: too funny

I had. Dream i was being attacked by a chuahuaha (sp?) :rofl:

Ahhh pregnancy

Oh and my next scan is the 21st (16w4d)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hahaha JD sounds like my dreams! Totally incorporate everything I see or talk about before bed!

Awesome news on a new early dure date girlies! YAY

I'm officially on the road to NY & on the cruise tomorrow for a week! I hope you girls all have awesome weekends & weeks coming up! I will be taking my first bump picture at my 12week mark next week to so I will share once back! Maybe we can all post one if u girls feel comfortable with that? Happy early Valentines day as well :hugs:


----------



## bizzy27

I am overweight so even though my mom sees a bump... i think its just fluff. :(


----------



## jd83

Awe Bizzy, I'm sure its a bump if your mom sees it, and you are almost 15 weeks! I'm overweight too, and believe me, the bump is noticeable! lol.

Lisette, I love the bump pic idea:)
 



Attached Files:







P20501221.jpg
File size: 82.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## KozmikKitten

jd you're adorable! I'm trying to get a bump pic up here! I had DH take one this morning on his phone.


----------



## bizzy27

I will take a pic...but im telling u its not a bump like that at all..... Could it be that im mot progressing right?


----------



## struth

What a fab bump pic jd!! You look lovely :hugS:

Lisette - i hope that the baby reveal went well and that you are having a nice relaxing holiday :hugs:

Bizzy - I'm sure you are progressing perfectly :hugs: I have no bump to speak of either - I just look a bit chubbier than usual! I will take a pic tomorrow (14 weeks) and post it then.

AFM - still being sick! I thought I was over the worst as I wasn't sick for two days but it came back yesterday with a vengeance! I'm really hoping it is on its way out.... we'll see.


----------



## jd83

Ruth, sorry you are still sick:( Nothing worse than it dragging on and on!

Can't wait to see your bump pics:)

AFM, sickness gone, appetite definitely here! Starving all the time, put on 3 pounds in last 2 weeks! Yikes! Told myself I need to start making sure I don't eat too much junk, try to keep it healthy foods so I don't put on 60 pounds again this time! lol


----------



## justwaiting

https://s1152.photobucket.com/albums/p485/kel6921/Snapbucket
here is my bump pic. I'm a little on the rounder side but I can see more roundness to my lower abdo and it's firm lower down too.
ANy ideas on how to upload a pic from my iphone. I can only seem to do it as an attachment from my laptop or like this phone iphone photobucket.Also has anyone got my baby's beats on Iphone it's a doppler app. It says for the 3rd tri but apparently people can hear it from 20wks as well. Gonna give it a go tonight

Still nausea's most days but not as bad. I don't have much of cravings atm and feeling very blah about food.


----------



## StarBright25

we got the CVS results today... Our baby is healthy!! :happydance:

the last 12 weeks have been hell waiting for results and not sharing our news, now we can shout from the rooftops. 

so thrilled. xxxxxx


----------



## jd83

justwaiting said:


> https://s1152.photobucket.com/albums/p485/kel6921/Snapbucket
> here is my bump pic. I'm a little on the rounder side but I can see more roundness to my lower abdo and it's firm lower down too.
> ANy ideas on how to upload a pic from my iphone. I can only seem to do it as an attachment from my laptop or like this phone iphone photobucket.Also has anyone got my baby's beats on Iphone it's a doppler app. It says for the 3rd tri but apparently people can hear it from 20wks as well. Gonna give it a go tonight
> 
> Still nausea's most days but not as bad. I don't have much of cravings atm and feeling very blah about food.

I just tried your link and it said your album is empty


----------



## justwaiting

Great news star. It's so great to have it out in the open gives a little more confidence too! Although I just look like the cat who got the cream with a stupiud grin on my face!!!

JD if you go to my pregnancy journal it's on there just as a photo. Can't work out this photo bucket thing


----------



## jd83

Awe so cute! It's def a bump, your mom is right;)


----------



## justwaiting

yeh it is definetly looking more that way for sure. I just need it to solidify instead of giggle for me to believe it or feel life from within!!!

How are you going? 

It's very quite on here lately


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Hey ladies,
Sorry I have not been on I a while. Life has prevented me from spending all hours on BandB. I hope you are all doing well. I am so excited to be moving on to the 2nd trimester. I am still sick in the evenings and still tir3ed. So I am hoping that things improve soon. :flower:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

Happy to catch up and see how everyone has been doing well (sorry to hear about the sickness still plaguing a lot of u :( )

I had a great vacation but really happy to be back home with my familiar comforts! Happy to see I'm not the only one showing LOTS!!!! Have my offical 12week scan in the morning so hoping and praying all is still looking great so I can go to work and announce! Soooo happy not to be hiding it much longer cuz as you'll see in the pic....eerrrr i ain't fooling anyone anymore! LOL
 



Attached Files:







babybumpcruise.pdf
File size: 101.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jd83

Lisette, That pic is so stinkin cute! I loooove that shirt!


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL thank you Jd...H made it for my bday present and I was DYING to wear it all week! I think I'm smiling from ear to ear that i finally got it on and taking my pic :)


----------



## powerxpuff

I've just sat and read every single word on this thread...and I feel like I know you all.

I'm 14w4d pregnant, due around Aug 16; my son passed away at 28 months in July 2008 and I had a mc two months later. I'm currently beside myself emotionally, not only that this pregnancy will disappear but that something will be wrong even if I do manage to carry to term. :\


----------



## puppycat

Oh my goodness. My daughter is 28months now, i can't imagine losing her :(


----------



## justwaiting

Welcome power. I can't imagine how hard it would be have been to lose your son. Can I ask what from? 
Congratulations on this baby and I hope everything goes well and you get to cherish this baby for decades to come.

afm - feeling flutters and popping just every now and then. SO excited


----------



## jd83

Power, wow, I cant even begin to imagine going through something like that. Its hard enough to lose a child you have never seen or gotten to hold. You are def due to be blessed with a strong, healthy baby!

Started feeling flutters over the weekend, yay! Love feeling baby;)


----------



## struth

Hello ladies :wave: 

Lisette - I love the t-shirt and the photo. You look amazing! And I'm glad that you are finally able to share your secret. Let us know how you get on at your 12 week scan.

Power - welcome to the group! i'm so sorry to hear of your history and the loss of your son. My goodness - you have been through a lot. I really hope that your pregnancy remains problem free and that this child bring your lots of love and joy :hugs:

Loving that so many so many of your are feeling flutters. I keep wondering whether certain feelings are the baby moving or not but I'm just not sure. I'll have to pay more attention! As for the sickness - I am very tentatively thinking that I may finally be coming out of it (she says hopefully). I have felt good all weekend and today I'm not too bad either. I was sick last night but it was random sickness rather than a full days worth of nausea followed by sickness. I can cope with the sickness but it is the nausea that is the killer - I really hope that I have seen the back of the worst of it. Keep those fingers crossed for me x


----------



## bizzy27

Lissett- you are too cute. And I L.O.V.E your bump!! And you are only 12 wks (jealous!!) :haha: I think that shirt is just too freaking cute.

Power- I am sorry to hear about your loss. I can't imagine the pain that you have been going through. I know it is hard to feel joy when you have suffered so much, but try to remain calm rofl: coming from me , as I worry ALL the time) and know that GOD is always by your side and you baby too. :hugs:

AFM - I am desperate to feel flutters. I wasn't sure if I felt it yesterday at the movies or not. I felt it on and off for half of the movie.. so I can't be sure if it was the baby.. or gas :blush: 
My back has been soo achy too. Its not terrible where I think something is wrong.. just enough to make me groan about it. lol

My next U/S appointment is tomorrow for my 2nd round of sequencial screening. Who knows.. maybe I will find out if its a girl or a boy.


----------



## sarasparra

Power - am so sorry to hear about your loss, that must have been just awful. Am sending positive thoughts for this baby to send you some joy.

Lisette - loving your top, how cute!! Hope the scan goes well :)

AFM - have been feeling flutters and pops for about a week now which I'm fairly sure is baby as it feels like it did with my first. Am pretty gassy though this pregnancy (nice!) so is hard to tell sometimes!! :blush::blush:

Have posted a piccie of my bump. To me it feels and looks massive but in the pic it looks pretty tiny. Have been eating like a horse though and am sure my butt and thighs are spreading by the minute!! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2561.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2566.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## powerxpuff

justwaiting said:


> Welcome power. I can't imagine how hard it would be have been to lose your son. Can I ask what from?
> Congratulations on this baby and I hope everything goes well and you get to cherish this baby for decades to come.
> 
> afm - feeling flutters and popping just every now and then. SO excited

Thank you all for the welcome. He had a complete failure of the bone marrow that wasn't caught until he was critically ill. (Clinical term being an idiopathic aplastic anemia)...It was thought that he had a cold, or that his heart was giving grief again. (He was born with VSD) and by the time they did test for it, he needed a BMT. He just went to sleep and didn't wake up. :cry:

As difficult as it is to admit, I am continuously putting this pregnancy at risk. I've lived with an eating disorder for ten years and am losing weight rapidly. It's the stress and fear and hurt...I can't cope with it properly and may end up losing this baby as well.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi Power, welcome to the group. I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your son. I know it will be hard to connect with this pregnancy. I hope that you are able to battle your eating disorder and that the pregnancy holds tight for you. :hugs::hugs:

Lisette, welcome back. I hope your vacation was fantastic! :flower:


----------



## powerxpuff

I keep having dreams that this baby is another boy and I wake up crying. It's like a feeling of deja vu or something, and I just can't handle it. It makes me feel terrible to think that I feel that way about my baby! It's not this baby's fault that I had such a traumatic experience with my first son...


----------



## jd83

Power, it must be extremely difficult going through all this given the circumstances of your previous m/c and loss of baby. Just know that we are here to support you, and will be there for you through this. You have been truly blessed to be given another chance at motherhood, and this baby is NOT a replacement of your son, even if it does turn out to be a boy. This baby needs you to be strong, sweetie, so please try to take care of yourself as best you can. I know its got to be very hard, emotionally and physically, but your baby will be better for it if you can be as healthy as you can. Obviously I cannot relate on the same level, as my losses were both first trimester, but I know that I am getting emotional jsut thinking about what you have been through so I can just imagine how hard this is for you. But I do truly believe that this baby is such a blessing for you, a chance to start over. Not to forget what you have been through, but to have that experience mold you into an even better mother with so much love because you know how precious life is.


----------



## bizzy27

I have to agree with JD.

I am not saying that women who have never expeirenced the loss of a child are not good mothers. That is a far cry from the truth.

However I do feel that women such as us who have lossed .. some just one.. others like myself 3.. have a different view. I believe we tend to be more cautious, more alert, definitely more aware of everything that is going on in our bodies and or lives. And try as we might.. we can't help but have our past somewhat dictate our mental state. And the thoughts that cross our minds are not out of spite for the babies we carry, but out of fear of what MAY come.

I believe that I have been robbed of my innocence when it comes to the joys of childbearing. Many of my friends who are preggo now who have not lost any tell me all the time that I am over-reacting and that things like "that" are so rare. I think to myself how nice it must be to live blissfully ignorant. I wish I didn't know that these thing do happen .. and they happen much more often than we know.. (until we are one of them)

What I have learned however, is that yes, we have expeirenced the worst kind of loss that any woman should have to endure. But it is not for us to know why we lost.. I believe that GOD has his reasons for what he does. But we have to learn to have faith in what we do have.

I spent the first trimester (read my journal if you like) fretting over EVERYTHING.. I was so neurotic that I actually made 2 trips to the ER for sonograms in between my regular visits to my OB just to make sure my baby was ok.
The stress I think did more harm to myself than the baby. Dont get me wrong I still worry.. about everything.. lol.. just not so much to the extreme. 

I know that the loss is difficult for you ... and that every step of the pregnancy and each milestone will pose its own struggles.. but try to keep in mind that your baby inside of you depends on you .. needs you .. and even thought can't express it yet.. LOVES YOU.
Your son.. as my 3 children.. I believe are up in heaven smiling down on us.. and they are not sad that we are having more children.. they are watching over their siblings... personal little angels if you will.

We are all here for you .. just try to keep a positive frame of mind.. and know that this little booger... will bring you smiles and joy too. This baby is not a replacement.. just an addition.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thank you girls, I'm over the moon happy this morning! My 12week scan was just perfect :) Risks are wwwaaaayyyy down now and got to see fingers and toes and STUBBORNESS the Dr said! HAHAHA! Baby WOULD NOT MOVE for NOTHING!! Took over a half hour and a whole lotta poking and prodding to get a good look :) No gender guesses either which makes me think Girl! Stubborn and a fast hb of 156bpm! Pic attacthed....any guesses? What are your hunches for yourselves? I can't believe you guys are starting to feel flutters already! OMG I can not wait!!!!!!

Power welcome...I am sooo very sorry for your loss...I can not even begin to imagine the type of pain you are going through. Please know we are all here for you and you can talk to us anytime. Take good care of yourself...I will keep you and the baby in my prayers hun :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







12+5.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## chisox35

I didn't know what rainbow babies meant until reading this!

I'm new to the site. 

Here is what I put in the "Introduce yourself" section, figure I wanted to include it here too.


Hello everybody!

I'm 34 years old & my wife is 32. We live just outside of Chicago. She is now 16 weeks pregnant. Due date is Aug. 4th. We are both very nervous & excited! Last year we had a MC in her 7th week. So this is our 2nd try. 

Hoping for the best!

Thanks


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome Chisox! Happy to have you (and your wife) here with us. We have similar stories. My husband and I are on our 2nd pregnancy and had a loss in the 7th week last year. GL to you and again, welcome! :flower:

Oh, and I live in MN so not too far from you. :)


----------



## jd83

Welcome chisox! Good to have you:) 

Lisette, such great news about your scan, yay!


----------



## bizzy27

Welcome Chisox..

It's a nice change to have a father on thread. Will definitely give us a different perspective on PAL.

Oh and CONGRATS on the pregnancy!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Welcome Chisox :)

How's everyone feeling today? It feels sooo real for me now that people at the office know and I can stop trying to "suck it in"! LOL


----------



## jd83

I had my first belly touch moment today, that's always awkward when people just come up and touch the bump! My boss came up and touched my belly, said it was def starting to stick out there. I was like, yep, it is. You can remove your hand now. Lol.


----------



## bizzy27

:haha: I know exactly how you feel... The guys at work poke it with a finger and the women rub on it as if I am Buddah.. :rofl: anyways... thats just a part of it I guess


----------



## jd83

Yep, I'm sure it will only get worse, too! lol. No one can help but touch a pregnant belly, apparently. I have always wanted to say, I'm not pregnant, I'm just fat, and see what kind of reaction that gets. But I'd have to use that on someone who didn't know me and touched my belly (which I did have strangers touching my belly with my first, so I know its coming).


----------



## bizzy27

OMG if a stranger touched my belly I would go ballistic!! :ninja: I am kind of a germaphobe (sp?) to begin with... I think I would have to B-slap them .. :haha: Like .. HELLO PERSONAL SPACE AND I DONT KNOW YOU... :haha:

AFM:

So no U/S today 

They said that for the second half of my sequential screening they only needed to draw my blood. I guess I misunderstood. 

It's okay though.. I still got to hear my baby's heartbeat. 142 .. seems like it is getting lower and lower each time I go, but the nurse looked pleased at this number so I REFUSE to look into it.

Now for the bad news...

I had protein come back in my urine. Apparently this is not a good thing. That and my blood pressure was high. Dr. also said that I am gaining too much weight (a whole 5 pounds) Who would have thought that was a lot. I guess when you are already big .. 5 pounds is a lot.
This could lead to PreClamsia .. which apparently is very bad for me and baby and I would be put on bed rest.. or worse hospitalized.. and if that doesnt help... they would be forced to deliver the baby earlier than full term.

Now the good part (I guess) is that there are things I can do to try to minimize this and keep it from being a problem. 

MUST DRINK NOTHING BUT WATER!!!
EAT LOADS OF FRUITS/VEGETABLES!!!
ONLY LEAN MEATS (FISH/CHICKEN)
NO WHITE BREAD, POTATOES... BASICALLY NO BAD CARBS AT ALL.
NO SODA (which I havent been drinking anyways)
WALK EVERYDAY!!!
CONTINUE TO TAKE MY PRE-NATALS..

AND LOTS OF PRAYING.... 

I am worried.. most definitely.. but I am learning a lesson really fast.. 
MY LIFE IS NO LONGER MY OWN. EVERYTHING I DO NOW IS FOR MY BABY. PERIOD..


----------



## jd83

Wow 5 pounds is not a lot! Some docs are so upright about any weight gain. Was it the rate you put it on, maybe, not so much the amount? That happened to me with my son. When I had all my baby showers I was eating tons from the showers and gained like 6 pounds in two weeks and they totally freaked out that I had gained that much in such a short time.


----------



## bizzy27

jd83 said:


> Wow 5 pounds is not a lot! Some docs are so upright about any weight gain. Was it the rate you put it on, maybe, not so much the amount? That happened to me with my son. When I had all my baby showers I was eating tons from the showers and gained like 6 pounds in two weeks and they totally freaked out that I had gained that much in such a short time.

I am not sure. I know that when I started of I was 210 lbs.. then about 3 weeks later he weighed me I was down to 207 and he said that was fine.
Then a few weeks after that i was back to 210. Again he said I was fine. Then a month later I was up to 215. I wonder if he is looking at the rate of gain from the 207 - 215 .. maybe.. IDK


----------



## jd83

Probably, I think they look at how fast it goes on, not so much the overall number, but if it goes on quickly. I will say just be careful, and take their advice on the foods to eat or avoid. I gained like 60 pounds with my son and it took 18 months to lose it! I'm really trying to do better this time, but I am already sooo hungry! Don't know how I'm gonna manage not to get huge again. Gonna really try to say no to cupcakes! Lol.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Had my appt today! Booked 20 wk scan for March 16! So excited to find out what team we'll be on! :happydance:


----------



## jd83

Yay! That's exciting to have date set to find out! My next appt is next week, so then I will get to schedule mine too. Cant wait to hear what we are all having!


----------



## bizzy27

My 20 week is set for March 20th...cant wait.


So first day of diet went great!! Actually was able to drink an entire gallon of water as instructed... I might as well be posting this from the potty.. :haha:


----------



## justwaiting

Power - were you given councelling after the loss of your son? if not maybe you need to seek some now. WE can offer support but only to a certain extent you have been through something truly devastating and given the circumstances it's understandable how you feel but I don't think it's healthy for you or the baby.

I have had a few belly toughers so far, I've always had a bit of a tummy, so I don't like the touching as it's still mostly me and onl a little baby. Some people have been kind enough to ask first and I tell them they can touch but don't rub or I will rub back!!! The others I have gone rigid. I don't like people interffering with my personal space so the next few months could be interesting.
I have felt movement too, I wasn't sure until I got my doppler and felt the movement along with the sound. It's feels amazing


----------



## daniella00

Is it too late for me to be added?! My due date is 24th August. I miscarried at 17+5 in 2008 so im still so so scared things will go wrong again!! I have all my fingers and toes crossed!!


----------



## struth

Welcome Daniella! :wave: So sorry to hear about your loss but congrats on your new pregnancy (which isn't so new anymore!!). I hope you find some support here :hugs:

I'm not sure that I'm liking all this belly touching. No-one has done it to be yet but then I only have a tiny bump at the moment - to everyone else it just looks like I've put on weight so no-one would know to touch it at the moment. I really hate people touching my belly - it is a little bit on the wobbly side anyway so I'm really conscious of it and so I'm not going to like strangers touching me. 

I would never do that - when my friends have been pregnant I have always waited to be asked or, with my closest friends, I have asked first. I couldn't imagine just going up to a stranger and touching their belly. 

Nope :nope: it is not for me!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey guys :wave:

Hope everyone is feeling good today. I've been sooo sick :( caught H's cold and my nasty headache the other day made me get really sick! Bleeekkk - I feel for all of you with daily ms....OMG I'm such a whimp with throwing up :(

JD I totally understand the weirdness with Belly touches already! It happenned to me on holiday by a friendly teenage sales girl iln the Bahamas and it felt sooo weird! LOL

Bizzy, I'm the same as you...starting off heavy as is...God I hope I don't need to be put on that diet...its all the stuff I actually eat! Good luck honey!

Welcome Daniella, soo sorry for your loss. Hope the weeks continue to go by quickly and smoothly for you :hugs:

You girls are all sooo soon for gender scans it feel like! I gotta wait till April 12th for mine!!!! Yikes! LOL


----------



## powerxpuff

I went to the dr today, I'm being transferred to the Texas Medical Center for specialized care; it's really upsetting because I love my OB/GYN and she handles high risk cases, but determined that she needed to transfer my care over to a more experienced high risk specialist. My weight is not up at all but my heart rate and blood pressure are incredibly elevated. I went from 110/60 two weeks ago to 160/90 this morning. A re-check at the end of the appt, it was 150/90. Heart rate was pushing the high 130s. I'm fifteen weeks along and very anxious, but trusting that I will be managed and cared for to the best extent possible. :( :( :(


----------



## NewbieLisette

T&P Your way power :hugs:


----------



## jd83

Power, I'm sorry you had to get transferred, but it probably is best to be with more experienced high risk doctors given your history and current blood pressure being high. You still have quite s bit of pregnancy left to adjust to a new doctor, too, so don't worry too much. Please take care of yourself, I'll be thinking of ya.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck power! keep us posted, we'll be thinking of you!


----------



## chisox35

Hey gang - checking in again. Thanks for the warm welcome! My wife went in for her latest checkup yesterday (16 wk 5 day) the 1st Appt I couldn't make - & everything is good so far! 


I wish you all the best.

Who knew this would be soooo stressful? haha


----------



## puppycat

Power i've had a couple of bouts of high pulse and bp but they couldnt find a reason for it. I really think its due to anxiety but if its subconcious (like mine) you can't do anything about it unless you get counselling or take anti anxiety meds.

Hope they sort you out chick x


----------



## sarasparra

Thoughts and prayers to you Power. Try to take it easy if you can. Am sure the transfer is all for the best and will be worth it in the end! :thumbup: x


----------



## sarasparra

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey guys :wave:
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling good today. I've been sooo sick :( caught H's cold and my nasty headache the other day made me get really sick! Bleeekkk - I feel for all of you with daily ms....OMG I'm such a whimp with throwing up :(
> 
> JD I totally understand the weirdness with Belly touches already! It happenned to me on holiday by a friendly teenage sales girl iln the Bahamas and it felt sooo weird! LOL
> 
> Bizzy, I'm the same as you...starting off heavy as is...God I hope I don't need to be put on that diet...its all the stuff I actually eat! Good luck honey!
> 
> Welcome Daniella, soo sorry for your loss. Hope the weeks continue to go by quickly and smoothly for you :hugs:
> 
> You girls are all sooo soon for gender scans it feel like! I gotta wait till April 12th for mine!!!! Yikes! LOL

Hope you feel better soon Newbie! Our gender scans are very close together as I won't be having mine until am over 21 weeks so is on the 11th April. Very excited about finding out what we're having.

I'd like to keep it to ourselves agin this time (with our DD only myself and OH knew until she was born) as find pregnancy such a public thing that it's nice to have a little secret to yourselves. My OH found it so hard last time though that he said he can't!! Also, I'd like my daughter to know and as she's only 2 we can't really expect her to keep it to herself.

I'd like to keep it from my MIL though as she is doing my head in already with this pregnancy. She is telling people before we have a chance to and has really peed me off doing it, as one of the nice bits about getting through scary 1st trimester is being able to announce it and she just keeps telling my OH's friends and family first. We don't really get on so I have to bite my tongue (bit of a history) so as not to upset my OH. She keeps announcing it as 'we're having another grandchild' so just cuts me and my OH right out of the picture. I know some of you will think that she's just excited etc but it's not that, she's completely self centred and just thinks about herself all the time :growlmad: :growlmad:

Ahhh, and relax - rant over!! Sorry, didn't mean to go off on one but feel better for sharing :blush:

Have a good weekend everyone xx


----------



## jd83

Sarasparra, sorry you have to deal with MIL stealing the spotlight:( I don't know why some family members seem to think it is their personal duty to share your life with everyone and anyone before you ever get the chance to share it yourself. Especially for something so exciting! Glad you got to vent it out though, I know that always helps me feel better when I am frustrated!

Chisox, glad the appointment went well!


----------



## Godblessyou

im due Aug 31. =) had a missed miscarriage last Oct, had my 1st cycle in Nov, and got pregnant in Dec. so terrified everyday it might happen again. pls help me alleviate this fear and anxiety. im having my 3rd check-up tom. having a light brown discharge terrified me even more. pls pray for me and my baby. i would die if it would happen again.


----------



## bizzy27

Godblessyou said:


> im due Aug 31. =) had a missed miscarriage last Oct, had my 1st cycle in Nov, and got pregnant in Dec. so terrified everyday it might happen again. pls help me alleviate this fear and anxiety. im having my 3rd check-up tom. having a light brown discharge terrified me even more. pls pray for me and my baby. i would die if it would happen again.

First thing.. how far along are you?
I am not sure of your history.. so I will tell you what I DO know from my own history that spotting is not always a bad sign.

I have suffered through 3 miscarriages and ironically I did not expeirence spotting in any of them. Then this pregnancy at 5w5d I began to spot. I freaked out and ran to my dr within the hour. I pretty much left him no choice but to give me sonogram (as I would freak out if I didnt KNOW FOR SURE).
Dr said I wouldnt see anything at that point...but we did. Nice STRONG heartbeat.

Main thing is to try and remain calm. There is no use in putting undue stress on you and your baby. Try to remain positive and take it one day at a time.


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Hello ladies how are you? I am back in a worry situation. I went to my doctor on Wednesday she said we were going to try and find the heartbeat for the first time (so exciting!). Anyway she tried and tired but found nothing. At first she said it was not big deal and so I left assuming I would come back in a few weeks and we would try again successfully. Anyway the next day I get home from work and I get a phone call from my doctor. She tells me that she is a bit worried that she didnt heat the heartbeat so she has scheduled me for an ultrasound on Monday to make sure baby is ok. So here I am in limbo AGAIN waiting to make sure baby is ok. This will be my 3rd emergency ultrasound in my 15 week pregnancy. I am very happy that I have a vigilant doctor, but I wish I didnt have to wait so long for reassurance. :dohh:


----------



## struth

Awww... babybump - I'm sure all will be fine. I have a doppler at home and it is so difficult to find baby even now. It can take be 20 minutes or so to find him/her sometimes. I'm sure that baby has a lovely strong hb and you will be reassured tomorrow. 

I really don't understand why they try to find the hb so early - it can just cause so much worry at this stage. At least once they are moving we can feel that so if they couldn't find hb then it wouldn't be as worrying. At this stage we have nothing else to go on. My mw said she wouldn't use the doppler until my 25 week appointment for that reason. 

Anyway, sorry for the rant - I'm sure all will be fine tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## BabyBumpLove

struth said:


> Awww... babybump - I'm sure all will be fine. I have a doppler at home and it is so difficult to find baby even now. It can take be 20 minutes or so to find him/her sometimes. I'm sure that baby has a lovely strong hb and you will be reassured tomorrow.
> 
> I really don't understand why they try to find the hb so early - it can just cause so much worry at this stage. At least once they are moving we can feel that so if they couldn't find hb then it wouldn't be as worrying. At this stage we have nothing else to go on. My mw said she wouldn't use the doppler until my 25 week appointment for that reason.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the rant - I'm sure all will be fine tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you x

Ya I was thinking that as well. I really was not worried when I left the office because I knew it was early. Getting a phone call at home from a doctor is a bit more worrisome. I just feel lucky that I get to see my baby again! My 20 ultrasound will only be 5 week after that so it will be great to see him/her growing!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Welcome Godblessyou, our dd are very close :) 

Chisox really happy to hear the good news!

Sara we're right on track together again :) Good things for us both! Are you having any gut feelings on the gender? Is DD excited to be a big sister? She's sooo cute btw :) sorry to hear about mil! Gggrrr that's really annoying for sure!

Babybumplove T&P hunni! I'm sure everything is just perfect with ur strong little bean but I can only imagine what the waiting & worrying must be like! Please send us a new beautiful picture & update as soon as u can tmmr :hugs:

How's everyone doing this weekend? I did my first real house cleaning yesterday since the holidays! Felt really good but DAM my body is aching today! Lol


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Thanks Newbie! :hugs:

So ladies I had my first baby dream the other night, and it was awful ha-ha. I dreamt that I was having a girl (which is fine) but the poor little thing was very unattractive. :blush: She had my husbands receding hair line, really point (like triangles) eyebrows and moles all over her face OMG. In the dream I was so in love with my new baby girl but I could tell everyone was avoiding saying things like shes beautiful, or oh shes so cute. So they would just say things like my what cute cheeks, or oh look at all that hair. I woke up feeling so sad for my baby girl. Anyway I thought it was pretty funny. :haha:

I have a feeling Im having a boy, but I am honestly 50/50 on what I want to have.


----------



## jd83

Babybump wow! That's a crazy one! Lol. I have been having dreams about mine too. I had one the other night that I had the baby, was a boy, but once again baby was toddler size (last dream with toddler. Size baby was a girl) what is up with these huge babies on my dreams? I think I must be terrified this child will be ginormous.


----------



## justwaiting

God bless, welcome. Just take it one day at a time, I'm sorry I have no tricks or anything to help calm you but your around the time where you enter the 2nd tri and your mc risk drops dramatically. It is a miracle to be pregnant and you just need to keep the pma as much for u as you baby.

BBL - Sometimes those little buggers can be hard to find, hopefully your placenta is in the way or baby is just tucked in a corner somewhere. Thinking of you.

I'm jealous I want a baby dream, mine are just bizarre the other night I was an ice road trucker!!!


----------



## sarasparra

NewbieLisette said:


> Welcome Godblessyou, our dd are very close :)
> 
> Chisox really happy to hear the good news!
> 
> Sara we're right on track together again :) Good things for us both! Are you having any gut feelings on the gender? Is DD excited to be a big sister? She's sooo cute btw :) sorry to hear about mil! Gggrrr that's really annoying for sure!
> 
> Babybumplove T&P hunni! I'm sure everything is just perfect with ur strong little bean but I can only imagine what the waiting & worrying must be like! Please send us a new beautiful picture & update as soon as u can tmmr :hugs:
> 
> How's everyone doing this weekend? I did my first real house cleaning yesterday since the holidays! Felt really good but DAM my body is aching today! Lol

Hey Lisette, well I think it's a girl again but OH thinks it's a boy so one of us will be right! My DD was just 2 yesterday so she's still a bit young to really know what's coming. She's come along to our scans and we do talk about the baby in my belly but don't think she really knows what it all means! Thanks for saying she's cute too :)
x


----------



## BabyBumpLove

I am happy to say that once again baby is doing great! The minute the ultrasound lady put the probe on my belly she was like oh there it is!" Heartbeat was 153 bpm and baby is measuring 5 days ahead (so 15 weeks 6 days). :happydance:

So get this, last night I said to my hubby if they can tell me the sex am I allowed to find out, he said No cause he wanted to be there (understandable). Anyway today she said "oh I can tell you what you are having if you would like." I just about died because I want to know sooooo bad, but I made a promise so I will wait 5 more weeks. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks 1 day.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw fab news! Do you think it might be a boy then? I think a boy would be more obvious and she sounded confident?


----------



## KozmikKitten

beautiful scan pic babybump!


----------



## jd83

I don't know if I woulda been able to say no, haha! Too tempting!


----------



## struth

Great pic Babybump - glad to hear that all went well. And great restraint too!! I'm not sure if I could showed the same restraint. You should give yourself a pat on the back for that one!

MrsMoo -great to see you here honey. How are you?


----------



## bizzy27

I am KNOW for a fact that I would not have shown any restraint. I would have had her tell me and kept it a secret between me and baby. :haha: And then tell her (nurse) to make sure she lets me act surprised with my DH.

HAHA .. I am a sucka though.


----------



## Neversaynever

Ok...I am very late to this thread but can I join please?

I hope to get to know you all along this nerve wracking journey :flower:

XxX


----------



## bizzy27

Never too late to join. Err... no pun intended..lol. so have u had any scans yet? How is your pregnancy treating u?


----------



## Neversaynever

^^^:haha:

Yeah have had four scans :blush: so far...it's treating me ok thankfully...have a doppler which I call my sanity saver :winkwink:

What about you?

XxX


----------



## jd83

Never say never, good to have you:) I don't think I'd make it without my doppler either! I kinda go through withdraw and get twitchy if I go too many days without checking, lol. 

Had my 15 wk appt today, heartbeat was strong:) And now I can schedule my gender ultrasound tomorrow! Woohoo! I am really hoping I can get it before March 23 because my sister, who is pregnant, and my brother's girlfriend, who is pregnant, and I are all going to a huge baby sale March 23. I really want to know by then so that all three of us will be able to get stuff. If not, I'll have to settle for just getting summer clothes for my son (which is also fun, but not quite the same as buying newborn stuff:winkwink:)


----------



## struth

Welcome Never :wave: 

I'm the same with the doppler jd - I tend to leave it for 4/5 days and then have a slight 'I need to know if everything is okay' moment and pull it out again. Found baby last night really easily - so much easier than when I was 11 weeks! It jusy shows how they are growing. I think I will feel better when I have more of a bump and can feel him/her moving around. 

Other than that - not a great deal to report here. Sickness went away for a few days last week and then came back with a vengence. I seem to be fine during the day but start getting nauseous from about 3pm onwards and then i'm sick in the evening. As long as I'm not feeling sick all the time I can cope. I just hope it ends soon....it is getting a bit tiresome now :(

Other than that I can't complain - all is good :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMoo72

struth said:


> Great pic Babybump - glad to hear that all went well. And great restraint too!! I'm not sure if I could showed the same restraint. You should give yourself a pat on the back for that one!
> 
> MrsMoo -great to see you here honey. How are you?

Hiya! Just stalking hunny! DH wants to wwt for another month so i'm just biding my time....

Glad everything's going well for you...Happy 16 weeks!!


----------



## jd83

Mrsmoo, good luck! One more month will go before you know it;)


----------



## bizzy27

Never - no shame in having so many sonograms. :haha: I have had 5 sonograms myself. I guess after 3 m/c's my dr is not taking any chances. . . Well, except for the first sono i had at 5w5d ... I had some spotting and refused to leave til I knew baby was okay. :haha: Doc said I wouldnt see anything, not even a hb at that stage.. but I did!! And then because of my age he wanted to do a Sequential Screening for Downsyndrom/Spinabifida.

Struth - I am sorry you are still have terrible morning sickness. I am glad it at least gives you some peace (before 3) lol.. Man, you must have REALLY WISHED FOR MS.. :haha: :hug:

JD - I am the EXACT same way about my doppler. Usually I spend a few days thinking how I want to use it but too afraid I wont hear anything.. :haha: then I cave in.. and sure enough bubs is doing great!! As a matter of fact.. for giggles I tried to find hb WITHOUT any GEL.. I was surpised to be able to hear it.. I mean barely .. but I heard it. It does show how much they are growing... *sigh*

Mrs Moo - I am sorry you have to wait another month , but maybe DH has a good point. It gives your body that litte extra time to get that "boost" GL and I am sending you tons of :dust:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks you guys! I'm trying to focus energy on decorating our bedroom as a distraction...plus it will be like a boudoir in time for baby making antics hehe!!

I love to keep checking in on you all though and reading your updates :thumbup:


----------



## jd83

Well, I just got my gender scan booked. March 29 was the soonest I could get booked for my due date, so not in time for the sale. I am sooooo hummed! They will both know what they are having and I wont know til the next week. BOO!


----------



## bizzy27

jd83 said:


> Well, I just got my gender scan booked. March 29 was the soonest I could get booked for my due date, so not in time for the sale. I am sooooo hummed! They will both know what they are having and I wont know til the next week. BOO!

Maybe you could call back in a few weeks and see if there was a cancellation or something.. idk


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

Long time no check in!!! Glad to see all good news going on here :) 

AFM I sent out a mass email on Sunday to family and friends who didn't know we were PG and I have been deluged with lovely messages as well as much advise, items people wanna lend us and words of wisdom on starting to buy diapers, make a list, use your secind tri energy wisely ect ect ect :) LOL


----------



## chisox35

Thanks for all the kind words everybody! 


When is it "normal" to start feeling movement? My wife is at 17 Wk 4 days & nothing yet!


----------



## struth

Morning all :wave:

Chisox - I haven't felt anything yet either (at least i don't think I have!). My mw said that 18-20 weeks for a first pregnancy - although she did say that if the placenta is at the front then it can be later than that (22w+). Do you and your wife have a doppler? It really does help ease the nerves at this point in the pregnancy. However, if you haven't got one it might not be worth it now as I'm sure your wife will start feeling something soon! 

MrsMoo - at least waiting another month will mean that your body will be all corrected and repaired and so on. I admire you for being able to do that! And it sounds like you are putting the time to good use too :thumbup: I'm hoping for a nice early bfp for you :hugs:

Bizzy - thanks for the hugs! I've had a couple of better days actually - so I'm feeling a bit more normal and refreshed. I'm sure the ms will be back at some point but I'm enjoying its absence for a while!


----------



## puppycat

MW was shocked how active baby is at appt on Tuesday. She used doppler but baby didn't want to be monitored!

Have felt movement for a few weeks but this is my second.


----------



## jd83

Chisox, first pregnancies just depend on when she recognizes that's what it is. She is probably already feeling it but doesn't realize that's what it is. She will for sure probably recognize it within the next few weeks. Right now she might just think its gas, lol. Or think it feels like she is hungry (kinda feels like stomach growling/fluttering, but its not), even though she's not. It took me a while to figure out I was feeling baby with my first, and then I knew pretty early with this baby because I recognized the sensation.


----------



## bizzy27

I know that the last week or so I have been feeling what I think is gas bubbles but who knows as sometimes it will be followed by a LITTLE Poot :haha: and I think wow..thats a lot of bubbles for such a small poot.. :rofl: And then other days it's just the bubbles.. who knows.. I am certain I will feel something for sure soon.

As for now, I am finally to the point where I can lay on my back and feel the pressure in my belly.. :haha: Whoo Hooo!


----------



## struth

Has anyone else developed a painful coccyx (tailbone)? I googled it yesterday and apparently it is another 'pregnancy thing'. Mine is really hurting - it started yesterday but has got much worse today. Apparently it is linked to posture when sitting but also to the movement of bones and ligaments. I think I need to buy a wedge cushion - has anyone else had to do this?


----------



## bizzy27

struth said:


> Has anyone else developed a painful coccyx (tailbone)? I googled it yesterday and apparently it is another 'pregnancy thing'. Mine is really hurting - it started yesterday but has got much worse today. Apparently it is linked to posture when sitting but also to the movement of bones and ligaments. I think I need to buy a wedge cushion - has anyone else had to do this?

The only time I have had a tailbone issue was about 2 weeks ago when I started my daily walking.. It seems the spontaneous walking aggrivated my hips,pubic bone and my tail bone. I felt like I fell flat on my ass.. But it only lasted for a day or so. Come to think of it.. it may not have been the walking .. as I was a tad into my 16 week (like you) I wonder if its just a timing thing.


----------



## NewbieLisette

struth said:


> Has anyone else developed a painful coccyx (tailbone)? I googled it yesterday and apparently it is another 'pregnancy thing'. Mine is really hurting - it started yesterday but has got much worse today. Apparently it is linked to posture when sitting but also to the movement of bones and ligaments. I think I need to buy a wedge cushion - has anyone else had to do this?

Hey Struth,

Same here...been happening here and there depending how I sit but yesterday it got really bad at work and I actually ordered a wedge and a foot stool which will hopefully help my posture and relieve the pain! Glad its all normal and part of the process :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBumpLove

MrsMoo72 said:


> Aw fab news! Do you think it might be a boy then? I think a boy would be more obvious and she sounded confident?




jd83 said:


> I don't know if I woulda been able to say no, haha! Too tempting!




struth said:


> Great pic Babybump - glad to hear that all went well. And great restraint too!! I'm not sure if I could showed the same restraint. You should give yourself a pat on the back for that one!
> 
> MrsMoo -great to see you here honey. How are you?




bizzy27 said:


> I am KNOW for a fact that I would not have shown any restraint. I would have had her tell me and kept it a secret between me and baby. :haha: And then tell her (nurse) to make sure she lets me act surprised with my DH.
> 
> HAHA .. I am a sucka though.

I know ladies I am kicking myself now for not finding out. But I will be nice to find out together. Or that is what I am telling myself haha. I thinks it's a boy, I thought I saw a scrotum when she asked, but I guess it could have been a vagina.


----------



## chisox35

struth / jd83 (& all) - Thanks for the replies!

We do not have a doppler & according to the Doc the placenta is in the back. She has not felt movement yet. Today starts week 18 - and it is also our 3 yr anniversary! 

We still think everything is going OK but our next Appt isn't until March 22nd!

I wish you all the best!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Happy Anniversary Chisox and DW! :wedding:


----------



## powerxpuff

I'm getting so anxious to know what I'm having! Any guesses as to what these lines are?
 



Attached Files:







20120203093432812.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## puppycat

I'd say that's a boy :)


----------



## BabyBumpLove

I think boy!!


----------



## nicola ttc

hello:hi:
Little bit late but can i join too please? Bubs is due 12th August.


----------



## nicola ttc

Powerxpuff that looks very much like a boy to me!!


----------



## jd83

Powerpuff, looks like a boy to me:)

Welcome Nicola:0

Happy anniversary Chisox!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome nicola! I've seen you around on summer sunbeams threads. =)


----------



## nicola ttc

You have indeed Kozmic.:thumbup:
Are you as excited about your gender scan as i am??
How are you?


----------



## KozmikKitten

I am sooo excited! Only 10 more days til the scan! Do you have yours scheduled yet? I am generally doing well. I have been feeling nausous the last 3 days, and couldnt figure out if it was the bug going around or if its pregnancy related! I'm guessing pregnancy now though since its not getting worse/better. 
How are you feeling?


----------



## nicola ttc

I'm ok thanks - exhausted this week! 3 of my children - as well as me and oh - have had a norovirus the last 2 weeks, and now the littlest one has chickenpox!
Have my scan scheduled for the 30th March - feels like forever away still!


----------



## bizzy27

My gender scan is exactly 14 days away :cry: :rofl: I wish it was tomorrrow.. Seems like an eternity


----------



## jd83

Mine is March 29, it def seems like forever away! I am really thinking its a boy though;)


----------



## struth

Evening ladies - how are we all? I've got three weeks today until my gender scan - I can't wait! It should start feeling even more real after we know what we are having!

I'm still having my tailbone pain - but it only seems to be when I have been sitting on my work chair. I think I have to have a health and safety assessment as I am pregnant so I will see if they can buy me a cushion (better than paying for it myself)!

Hope you are well and your little beans (or other half's beans!) are growing nicely x


----------



## puppycat

Mine's 3 weeks tomorrow but we're not finding out :)


----------



## powerxpuff

IT'S A GIRL! We saw the three lines and everything! I'm assuming that the 12 week scan I posted was either very swollen or still differentiating. Not totally sure, I was CONVINCED it was a boy.

Charlotte Elise!


----------



## KozmikKitten

congrats powerpuff! :pink:


----------



## nicola ttc

Congratulations Powerxpuff - i thought boy from your scan pic too! Maybe it was the cord we could see!:haha:
yay team pink.:happydance: Lovely name.:thumbup:


----------



## jd83

Congrats powerpuff! 

Ruth, I've just started getting horrible tailbone pain at work too. I'm gonna take a cushion today and see if it helps. I couldn't hardly stand my chair yesterday!


----------



## struth

jd83 said:


> Congrats powerpuff!
> 
> Ruth, I've just started getting horrible tailbone pain at work too. I'm gonna take a cushion today and see if it helps. I couldn't hardly stand my chair yesterday!

It is not fun is it? Mine was better over the weekend but then now I'm back at work again, it is bad again. I'm okay for an hour or so and then it starts hurting. The worse thing is standing up after I've been sat a while though - I must look like an old woman! Let me know whether the cushion helps - I should be having my health and safety check later this week or next week so if it works I'll get them to buy me one. 



powerxpuff said:


> IT'S A GIRL! We saw the three lines and everything! I'm assuming that the 12 week scan I posted was either very swollen or still differentiating. Not totally sure, I was CONVINCED it was a boy.
> 
> Charlotte Elise!

Woo hoo! Team pink - love it! I'm convinced that mine is a boy - not from any scan pics (as you can't see that region on my pics) but I just have a feeling. I'd be super surprised if it were a girl!


----------



## jd83

Ruth, I was looking it up last night to see what might help. Apparently its a pretty common pregnancy problem, but I sure don't remember having any trouble with this in my first pregnancy. But anyways, the info I found said wedge cushions, or donut cushions, and some yoga position that I'm sure I could never pull off. So I am using my belly wedge cushion today (only "wedge" shaped cushion I have).


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

Feels like we haven't chatted in forever!!!!! 

Huge congrats on the beautiful name and team pink powerpuff :) Soooo exciting! 

I gotta say I'm jelous...I gotta wait till April 12th for mine!!!! Talk about a lifetime away! My hunch is leaning towards girl but I'm not 100% sure i won't be surprised! Are you guys planning any fun gender reveals to family and friends? I was thinking of the cupcake idea with pink or blue filling but am debating weather I want 20+ people and kids running around my house or if I should pick a restaurant where everone can meet up! LOL

Same here on the back/tailbone pain.....just got a foot rest yesterday to help me lean back a little but really do need to get a wedge cushion! If you guys find a good brand that's comfy let me know!

Have a great day everyone :hugs:


----------



## jd83

Well the boppy belly wedge is an epic fail. I squished it flat as soon as I sat on it. oops...lol totally feel awesome about myself now! haha! So gonna order one of those donut cushions I think...


----------



## nicola ttc

jd83 said:


> Well the boppy belly wedge is an epic fail. I squished it flat as soon as I sat on it. oops...lol totally feel awesome about myself now! haha! So gonna order one of those donut cushions I think...

:rofl::rofl:

Lisette i've gotta wait til March 30th and that seems far enough away!
I love the gender reveal party idea.It's not very common here in the UK, had actually never heard of it before a couple of weeks ago on here. Don't really get baby showers either. No fair. :brat: Think cupcakes are such a cute idea though.


----------



## struth

I found the same info JD - I'm planning on asking work to supply one as it seems to be the chairs at work that make me worse. Not sure whether they will or not. I saw some of those wedge ones on amazon - I think they had donut ones too. 

Lisette - I will keep you posted if I find anything that helps! Sorry to hear you have it too :( Love the cupcake idea. I haven't really thought about the reveal.... hmmm... will have to start thinking!

As for baby showers - my friends have very kindly said they will organise one for me! Super excited as it is not the norm here. I didn't even have to ask - they offered! He he!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

No baby showers would be awful! I can't wait for mine. It's a big milestone like a wedding for the ladies around here. 

23 days until our gender scan! I was feeling boy but now I'm not sure?!?!


----------



## nicola ttc

I'm gonna start dropping hints about a baby shower to my friends and family....or maybe just tell them I WANT ONE!!!!!:brat::haha:
20 more sleeps for me til gender scan. I was thinking girl but i'm not so sure now either.:shrug: Just want to know!!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

nicola ttc said:


> I'm gonna start dropping hints about a baby shower to my friends and family....or maybe just tell them I WANT ONE!!!!!:brat::haha:
> 20 more sleeps for me til gender scan. I was thinking girl but i'm not so sure now either.:shrug: Just want to know!!

You should! I think everyone should have one. It's only fair :flower:


----------



## jd83

nicola ttc said:


> I'm gonna start dropping hints about a baby shower to my friends and family....or maybe just tell them I WANT ONE!!!!!:brat::haha:
> 20 more sleeps for me til gender scan. I was thinking girl but i'm not so sure now either.:shrug: Just want to know!!

Every mom needs a shower! When else can you get lots of presents, get to eat lots of cake, and get to share you excitement with all your friends/family in one place?? I say start dropping some hints girl;)


----------



## justwaiting

I'm so jealous I have to wait until August to find out the gender. Is there not another team yellow on here? I'd find out just for me and hubby if I could keep a secret!

Sorry about the back pain ladies, hope you can find something that helps


----------



## puppycat

justwaiting said:


> I'm so jealous I have to wait until August to find out the gender. Is there not another team yellow on here? I'd find out just for me and hubby if I could keep a secret!
> 
> Sorry about the back pain ladies, hope you can find something that helps

:wave:

Team yellow rocks!


----------



## struth

JD - did you get a donut? If so, is it any good? I have my H&S assessment on Thursday so i'll see if I can get work to buy me one. It really is getting quite bad now. It might be TMI but my tailbone hurts when I go to the toilet now too (for a no. 2!). Not good especially as I still have 22 weeks (or maybe 24 weeks!) to go....

Other than the tailbone - I wore myself out yesterday. Got into spring cleaning and over did it I think. Was so so tired last night. I didn't realise that I couldn't do as much - it was a bit of a shock to the system. Anyway, I have a clean house so that it good!

Hope all you lovely ladies are well - do we have any appointments coming up soon?


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey Ruth! Same problem here. Spent way too much time working on the house yesterday. That was after my friend wanted girls night out on Saturday night so I went dancing and was already exhausted! Oh well, made for a fun andproductive weekend!


----------



## struth

Wow - you did make the most of the weekend! I'm impressed! Glad to hear that you are still out dancing and having fun - and no hangover either, what a bonus! 

I'm hoping for an early night tonight. I have a friend visiting and staying the night. However, she is 28 weeks pregnant and so I can't imagine we will be up late chatting (as we usually would be). We'll probably both be in PJs by 9pm!


----------



## jd83

Ruth, I just got my donut cushion over the weekend so giving it a try today. I wil update you at the end of the day, but so far I am liking it. Seems to be taking the pressure off my tailbone right now, just waiting to see if it helps for a full day. I ordered it off amazon for $13.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good Morning girls :wave:

I'm the same as you all! Burst of energy this weekend but I think I may have tired myself out a little! LOL

JD can't wait to hear how the donut works out for ya! Pls keep us posted!!! xxx


----------



## struth

Thanks JD - will be good to hear how you get on!


----------



## jd83

So two days of using the donut cushion: I like it. Definitely helps take pressure off my tailbone. My butt is thanking me;)


----------



## powerxpuff

good to know that it helps tailbone aches! I've begun to have very severe hip and lower back pain the past few days. :\


----------



## bizzy27

I have noticed that if I am on my feet walking a lot at work is when my hips and tailbone area start hurting.. Kinda like today :(

Oh well..... I AM HAVING A BABY!!!


----------



## powerxpuff

I'm a nanny to a 3 year old and 19 month old, so I am on my feet most all of the day, but it isn't too bad. I do notice the hip pain more after running around a lot. Obv.


----------



## struth

Thanks for the update JD - I think I will have to get one of those. I have my work health and safety assessment tomorrow so I will see what they say. If they are too stingy to get me one I'll get one from amazon. 

Which did you get JD?


----------



## jd83

Its a Duro-Med brand cushion.


----------



## bizzy27

BOY!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0567.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats bizzy!

I just found out mine is a :blue: too!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Bizzy!!! YAY! Congrats sweetie! How super exciting :) Any annoucement plans? Names in mind already? How cool, our first PAL August Boy right? :) Congrats again!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

WOW congrats ladies! 17 days until I get to find out the gender. This is getting so exciting :)


----------



## nicola ttc

Congratulations Bizzy and Kozmikkitten on your boys!!:happydance::happydance:

13 more sleeps til my gender scan.....


----------



## jd83

Yay! Boys! So exciting!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kozmik congrats!!! I'm sorry I missed ur post! How exciting :) 

26days to go for me! I think I'll be the last of the bunch right? Then maybe we can set a time and date to toast all our rainbow babies with that glass of applejuice :)

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weeekend! xo


----------



## puppycat

My scan's in 11 days but we're team yellow :)


----------



## nicola ttc

NewbieLisette said:


> Kozmik congrats!!! I'm sorry I missed ur post! How exciting :)
> 
> 26days to go for me! I think I'll be the last of the bunch right? Then maybe we can set a time and date to toast all our rainbow babies with that glass of applejuice :)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful weeekend! xo

Sounds a lovely idea Lisette.:thumbup: Fantastic there are so many August Rainbows!! I'm pretty sure mine will be a July bubba as my last 3 were preemies but sticking with the August thread if thats ok? Might be the first one here, eeeeek! Exciting.:happydance:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Sounds good Nicola, you and I will round out the bunch as I'm pretty sure mine will be a Sept baby since I'm predicted the 29th now but i like my August thread and pray my baby suprises us and comes on time! LOL


----------



## BabyBumpLove

yummy you made me want apple juice LOL


----------



## struth

Me too! I love the idea of toasting our rainbow babies with apple juice! 

How are we all doing? I seem to have finally shaken the dreaded morning sickness :wohoo: I still react to smells now and then but the nausea has finally gone and I feel that I can live a 'normal' live again. So relieved - I wouldn't wish it on anyone. 

Other than that, we doing good. I have my scan in 9 sleeps so I'm looking forward to seeing baby again and knowing that all is well. I'm getting slightly nervous now in case they find anything wrong - I'm sure that is just natural.

Oh - and I'm having bra nightmares. I switched to non-wired and they were just wrong. It might have been the ones I got (but I was fitted and everything) but they were uncomfortable, made my boobs look massive, and gave me a really horrible shape. Anyway, I've gone back to my normal ones and I'm going to go and get properly fitted next week. I've read online that wired ones are fine until the later stages and whilst breastfeeding so I'll switch to the non-wired ones later on. Anyone else having bra nightmares?!


----------



## nicola ttc

Me!! I hate the way most non underwired make my boobs look - all flat from the front and pointy at the side. yuk. I found one in mothercare though - it's actually a nursing bra with clip up straps - that looks like a normal bra on.:thumbup: It comes in black or white and looks a bit ugly on a hanger but give them a go if you're struggling! The reason for not wearing underwires is because breasts change shape and grow so much and can damage the tissue/milk ducts if they're the wrong size but as long as you're regularly fitted and wearing the right size i don't see it would be a problem.
Really glad to hear you've been feeling better Struth. Hopefully you can start enjoying being pregnant now.:flower:

Soon we'll all know if we're blues or pinks! (or yellow of course) Exciting!!!!!

Lisette, start eating fresh pineapple at 38 weeks!! lots of it!! One of my best friends is a midwife and she swears by it for starting labour including her own 2 weeks ago. She ate so much her mouth was sore but bubs arrived 3 days later!:haha: As mine seem to like arriving early i've never had a chance to test the theory.


----------



## bizzy27

Thanks ladies... Yes we are excited. Especially DH. He has been kind of blah about the pregnancy...until he found out it has a weenus :haha: now he is always asking me if I am ok.. if he can do anything for me.. ug..I'll take what I can get.. :rofl:

As for the bra... I just went to a specialty shop yesterday and was fitted. The first bra she brought me...brought me to tears...:cry: It looked like some weird robotic gizmo. The straps poked off the top of my shoulder blades like shoestrings and I started to cry..she said no worries you just tuck it in like so (started to fight with it) I said if you are having a hard time.. imagine how it will be for me. 
Thank goodness my mother stepped in and took over.. Finally found me two (they were wired) but they fit nicely and I dont have to struggle.

I went from a 44H to a 40L OMG I am a freakin L ug.. and I am only halfway through my pregnancy... :cry: .. oh well


----------



## powerxpuff

bizzy27 said:


> Thanks ladies... Yes we are excited. Especially DH. He has been kind of blah about the pregnancy...until he found out it has a weenus :haha: now he is always asking me if I am ok.. if he can do anything for me.. ug..I'll take what I can get.. :rofl:
> 
> As for the bra... I just went to a specialty shop yesterday and was fitted. The first bra she brought me...brought me to tears...:cry: It looked like some weird robotic gizmo. The straps poked off the top of my shoulder blades like shoestrings and I started to cry..she said no worries you just tuck it in like so (started to fight with it) I said if you are having a hard time.. imagine how it will be for me.
> Thank goodness my mother stepped in and took over.. Finally found me two (they were wired) but they fit nicely and I dont have to struggle.
> 
> I went from a 44H to a 40L OMG I am a freakin L ug.. and I am only halfway through my pregnancy... :cry: .. oh well

what shop did you go to? are you a fellow Houston mama or did I make that up...


----------



## bizzy27

powerxpuff said:


> bizzy27 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies... Yes we are excited. Especially DH. He has been kind of blah about the pregnancy...until he found out it has a weenus :haha: now he is always asking me if I am ok.. if he can do anything for me.. ug..I'll take what I can get.. :rofl:
> 
> As for the bra... I just went to a specialty shop yesterday and was fitted. The first bra she brought me...brought me to tears...:cry: It looked like some weird robotic gizmo. The straps poked off the top of my shoulder blades like shoestrings and I started to cry..she said no worries you just tuck it in like so (started to fight with it) I said if you are having a hard time.. imagine how it will be for me.
> Thank goodness my mother stepped in and took over.. Finally found me two (they were wired) but they fit nicely and I dont have to struggle.
> 
> I went from a 44H to a 40L OMG I am a freakin L ug.. and I am only halfway through my pregnancy... :cry: .. oh well
> 
> what shop did you go to? are you a fellow Houston mama or did I make that up...Click to expand...


No.. I live in Prosper (Dallas area) ...I went to a place called The Maddox Shop. I felt better once I found a few to fit. 
I also forgot to mention that I got a preggo bathing suit... EEEK.. cant wait for it to be warm enough!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Me too with the bra nightmares!!! I'm ussually a 38C and bought a few styles in 40D as I had a coupon to use at Motherhood but it was right after my mc and I almost didn't even go get anything but my pg friend at the time convinced me to walk in buy a few pairs and walk out! They are the nursing ones as well so I guess that's good bad man oh man are they ever tight around...like by the end of the day I wanna rip them off nd I'm not even half way through this PG! Something tells me a proper fitting is in my near future!

Nicola thanks for the pinapple tip, I will definately have to try that as I get to the last few weeks! I should be a swollen huge preggo by then in the dire heat so I'm sure I'll be ready for an early or on time baby :)

Hope everyone had a nice St.Patty/Mother's day weekend. Would love to see some new bump pic's ladies??? I changed my avatar to show the growing bump & festive tee :)

As for our apple juice toast how about Sunday April 15th at some central time we can all be online for? I'm soo excited to be here with all you ladies & our beautiful rainbow babies :)


----------



## struth

bizzy27 said:


> Thanks ladies... Yes we are excited. Especially DH. He has been kind of blah about the pregnancy...until he found out it has a weenus :haha: now he is always asking me if I am ok.. if he can do anything for me.. ug..I'll take what I can get.. :rofl:
> 
> As for the bra... I just went to a specialty shop yesterday and was fitted. The first bra she brought me...brought me to tears...:cry: It looked like some weird robotic gizmo. The straps poked off the top of my shoulder blades like shoestrings and I started to cry..she said no worries you just tuck it in like so (started to fight with it) I said if you are having a hard time.. imagine how it will be for me.
> Thank goodness my mother stepped in and took over.. Finally found me two (they were wired) but they fit nicely and I dont have to struggle.
> 
> I went from a 44H to a 40L OMG I am a freakin L ug.. and I am only halfway through my pregnancy... :cry: .. oh well

Sorry to hear that you have been having bra wars too honey - I saw your post on my thread too. It is not fun is it? I didn't get chance for a fitting at the weekend and so have again 'guessimated' my size and have ordered some more online. They should arrive tomorrow and I really hope that one fits me! Once I know my size I will order another. i don't want to get to many though as 1) they are expensive and 2) I will probably be a bigger size in a week or two! 



NewbieLisette said:


> Nicola thanks for the pinapple tip, I will definately have to try that as I get to the last few weeks! I should be a swollen huge preggo by then in the dire heat so I'm sure I'll be ready for an early or on time baby :)
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice St.Patty/Mother's day weekend. Would love to see some new bump pic's ladies??? I changed my avatar to show the growing bump & festive tee :)
> 
> As for our apple juice toast how about Sunday April 15th at some central time we can all be online for? I'm soo excited to be here with all you ladies & our beautiful rainbow babies :)

I've been following another thread (the one that I joined when I was pregnant with my mmc) and they are all due or popping out babies now (it ws a March 2012 thread). The ladies on there have been eating pineapple and have also been drinking Raspberry Leaf Tea and have been using Evening Primrose Oil capsules by their cervix. I think the tea is supposed to give you an easier/quicker labour and the EPO helps soften your cervix.... When we get to that point, we will have to share these tips and see if they work! :haha:

Sunday 15th sounds great!


----------



## struth

Ooh - I forgot the bump shots.... I posted mine in my journal at the weekend but I will see if I can get them here too....

15+4...
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g407/struth1/154c.jpg
17+2...
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g407/struth1/172f.jpg
18+4...
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g407/struth1/DSCN0112.jpg


----------



## jd83

Bizzy, I totally cracked up at the "weenus" thing! I read it to my hubby and he didn't get it, had to explain it, which I then found even funnier that I had to explain it! lol. He's like, Oh! A Weiner!

So jealous of bra issues. Mine have barely gotten bigger, but they didn't get much bigger with my son either. I am doomed to little boobs. 

How was everyone's weekend? We went to BabiesRUS Friday night to get a double stroller I've been drooling over, and they are out of it! GRRRR! Said they are overordered for it and won't have any more of that stroller for AT LEAST 3 weeks. So bummed, and such a waste of a trip. Other than that, though, couldn't believe the awesome weather and spent most of the weekend outside playing with my son:) He had a blast!


----------



## bizzy27

jd83 said:


> Bizzy, I totally cracked up at the "weenus" thing! I read it to my hubby and he didn't get it, had to explain it, which I then found even funnier that I had to explain it! lol. He's like, Oh! A Weiner!
> 
> So jealous of bra issues. Mine have barely gotten bigger, but they didn't get much bigger with my son either. I am doomed to little boobs.
> 
> How was everyone's weekend? We went to BabiesRUS Friday night to get a double stroller I've been drooling over, and they are out of it! GRRRR! Said they are overordered for it and won't have any more of that stroller for AT LEAST 3 weeks. So bummed, and such a waste of a trip. Other than that, though, couldn't believe the awesome weather and spent most of the weekend outside playing with my son:) He had a blast!

Yeah I heard the weenus thing from my 12yr old twin nieces. They are too embarrased to say penis so... they poke my belly and asked me if I think it will have a weenus... Goofy girls..

Anyhow I thought it was too cute so it kind of stuck with me.


----------



## KozmikKitten

jd83 said:


> !How was everyone's weekend? We went to BabiesRUS Friday night to get a double stroller I've been drooling over, and they are out of it! GRRRR! Said they are overordered for it and won't have any more of that stroller for AT LEAST 3 weeks. So bummed, and such a waste of a trip. Other than that, though, couldn't believe the awesome weather and spent most of the weekend outside playing with my son:) He had a blast!

Our weekend was busy but great! Friday was our scan so after we found out we are on team blue, we couldnt stop thinking about the nursery! We went out and bought new carpet and paint for the room. Got it all cleaned out, everything non-baby was removed, and then we painted. Now we need to get the carpet installed and then we can get the furniture! :happydance:
OH! And I got two maternity dresses on clearance at Kohls for a total of $13!


----------



## jd83

Love clearance at Kohls! Bet you are soooo excited to get to start on the nursery now:) I am counting down to that:) I think we are def gonna have to post nursery pics too. I would love to see the nurseries!


----------



## bizzy27

:( unfortunately we had just signed a lease for a one bedroom when I got preggo..so we do not have room for a nursery.. but thats okay.. Baby will spend most of that time in our room anyways.

We decided that we are going to sign ONE more lease in our one bedroom while the baby is still...well...a baby.. :haha: and that will give us time to save up and maybe find a nice two bedroom or be able to find a way to buy a house... :haha: Not in this market.

Oh well...


----------



## powerxpuff

The weenus is what some people call the skin of your elbow! So I sincerely hope ALLLL our babies have weenuses! :D


----------



## chisox35

Find out tomorrow if it's a boy or girl! (well hopefully!)

Wife will be 20 weeks 5 days.

As always good luck to all of you!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

chisox35 said:


> Find out tomorrow if it's a boy or girl! (well hopefully!)
> 
> Wife will be 20 weeks 5 days.
> 
> As always good luck to all of you!

GOOD LUCK!!!:thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Scan in 6 days. Can't wait to see baby again!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck today chisox! Cant wait to hear your news!!


----------



## nicola ttc

Hope today goes well Chisox - can't wait for gender update later!!


----------



## jd83

Good luck Chisox! Ours is next Thursday, I cannot wait!


----------



## bizzy27

Good luck on your scan Chisox..


----------



## chisox35

Found out this morning


IT'S A BOY!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome to team BLUE Chisox! :blue::blue::happydance:


----------



## chisox35

Thanks! Shocked & soo excited!


----------



## jd83

yay! Another boy! Sounds like this group is gonna have lots of boys:)


----------



## bizzy27

Yay for another boy!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAY CONGRATS CHIOX :happydance: Lots o little boys around here!!!!! Think they need some girlfriends ;)


----------



## nicola ttc

Congratulations Chisox!! Boys are awesome!!
Have my scan on friday, so excited - but reeeeally nervous!


----------



## chisox35

Here's the Mommy-to-be!

I took this photo yesterday (sorry it's blurry!)

https://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af138/mccombe_2010/Wife.png


----------



## nicola ttc

Your wife looks so happy - it's a lovely picture.:flower:


----------



## NewbieLisette

What a beautiful picture :)

Nicolla what time is your scan? Don't be nervous sweetie, you get to see your LO waving at ya ;)


----------



## nicola ttc

Thanks Lisette. :flower: I am looking forward to that but just feel like i'm kind of waiting for something to happen to this baby too.:cry: Don't think i'll really ever relax til baby is at least 1! (scan is fri 30th at 12 o clock)
We had Edwards inquest last week (neccesary when death occurs at home) and postmortem results. The official reason has been put as 'natural causes - sudden unexplained death in infancy'. It just kinda scares me that there was no reason - no actual 'cause' - it just happened. I think i'd find it easier if there had been a reason tbh.:shrug:
I don't think any of us PAL ladies go into scans completely calm!!


----------



## puppycat

Nic will the hospital be giving you a movement monitor for this baby?

We bought one for Laura (my paranoia was rife even then!) and it goes under the mattress to detect breathing. If she didn't breath for 20seconds the alarm would sound. I honestly believe it saved her life because she has bronchiolitus at like 6 weeks and stopped breathing. I had to shake her and blow in her face to get her going again.

When I took her to the Dr the next day the stupid GP sais 'oh, did the hospital give you it?' I was like 'uh no, is that the point??? SHE STOPPED FECKIN BREATHING!'

GRRRRR! lol


----------



## jd83

Nicola, I am sure your scan will be great:)

Chisox, your wife looks beautiful in that pic! So happy!

Just got back from the big baby sale I've been waiting for. Went with my mom, grandma, brother and his girlfriend, and my sister. It was so fun! I still can't believe my siblings and I are ALL having babies this summer:) So much more excited after shopping with them today!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Puppycat seriously that's sooo scary! Thanks for helping me decide on getting the Angelcare or not!

Nicolla I'm soo sorry sweetie...I didn't realize what a loss you had suffered :cry: Praying for you the week flys by so your heart can be full of love again seeing your perfect LO on the screen :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpLove

YAAAAAY another boy! CONGRATS:thumbup: 10 days until we find out. I am going crazy waiting.


----------



## BabyBumpLove

I'm going crazy with excitement! 7 days until our gender scan :happydance: How are you ladies doing?


----------



## nicola ttc

Hi ladies.:hi:
How is everyone today? We have sunshine again so i am happy.:thumbup:

3 more sleeps til scan day.:happydance:

Puppy - yes, i'm on the CONI (care of next infant) scheme which means i get all sorts of extra support whilst pregnant and when baby is here. We'll have a monitor that attaches to baby's skin instad of the matt - does pretty much the same thing though. Also have baby scales, lots of tick chart type stuff etc to reassure myself and pretty much open access to the neonatal unit if i'm concerned.
Thanks Lissette, this is Edwards story, feel free to read.:flower:
https://www.babyandbump.com/stillbi...tory-inquest-verdict-natural-causes-sids.html


----------



## puppycat

:cry:

I just don't have the words Nic :(


----------



## nicola ttc

Thanks Pup.:hugs:


----------



## struth

Evening ladies - I hope you are all well? Nic - I have just read your story and I'm so sorry that you have had to go through this. It is so sad - I'm amazed at how strong you are, especially with being pregnant so soon again. Huge :hugs: to you.

AFM - I had my scan today and it was amazing. However, baby hadn't received the memo about being in the right position and so we had to have a walk to try and make baby move. When I was re-scanned after the walk, baby had moved but was then in another position that meant that the heart, diaphragm and stomach could not be seen. So....we have to go back next week (Monday) for another scan! Woo hoo! We get to see Spud again!

As for gender - the sonographer could not be sure. She *thought* it was girl but baby had his/her legs crossed and so she asked us to check with the sonongrapher next week. So...baby is still an 'it' for now! 

Oh - and I had an growth clinic appointment too (due to my history of mcs) and they have asked that I have anti-coagulant and cardiolipin antibodies blood tests done (two of the recurrent mc tests). I will go in for them tomorrow. Also they have confirmed that I get two extra scans!! One at 32 and one at 36 weeks!!! I wasn't expecting that. Am very pleased that they are keeping a close eye on me.


----------



## jd83

That's awesome! How amazing to get scans so close to the due date;) you will probably be able to make out features pretty well by then!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Great news Ruth! So happy for you! Same thing happened to me; I had my 20 wk scan on Fri 3/16 and baby was face down the whole time, so I go back tomorrow to see him again!

In other news...this week has been a hard one for me. My angel was due tomorrow. My DH is out of town for work. My SIL (who I am not super fond of) is have a c-section tomorrow. My friend's sister just lost one of her preemie twins. Just trying to get through...:nope:


----------



## jd83

KozmikKitten said:


> Great news Ruth! So happy for you! Same thing happened to me; I had my 20 wk scan on Fri 3/16 and baby was face down the whole time, so I go back tomorrow to see him again!
> 
> In other news...this week has been a hard one for me. My angel was due tomorrow. My DH is out of town for work. My SIL (who I am not super fond of) is have a c-section tomorrow. My friend's sister just lost one of her preemie twins. Just trying to get through...:nope:

So sorry you have to go through all that at once:( I hadn't even thought about my lost baby's due date in s while, but its in a week. I'll be thinking of ya, and hope things get better soon.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Here's a little good news, my SIL had her baby today! She was able to have a VBAC which is what she wanted. 
I cant tell if this is selfish or just natural reaction...but I'm really glad she didnt have the baby tomorrow.


----------



## struth

I think that is a perfectly normal reaction Kozmik. Those dates are hard enough as they are without having a constant reminder being born on them. I'm glad that she managed to give birth a day earlier and to allow you to keep today special for you. 

Big :hugs: to you today - my due date was a couple of weeks ago and it is difficult but you will get through it and you have the excitment of that no-so-little-now bean growing inside you to look forward to. I know it doesn't take the sadness and pain away but I found it made it a whole lot easier :hugs:


----------



## bizzy27

Its funny you ladies mention lossed due dates.. I just realized that I haven't noticed any of mine. 
Does that make me a bad mother? Wow, come to think of it.. I would have to sit and do the math on them to even know when they were. I know my first & third were both concieved in April exactly one yr apart.. and my 2nd I believe was in June of that year.

Maybe I just blocked it all out. NOT THAT I FORGET MY BABIES. I DONT. I love them too much.. but maybe I blocked out the dates for some reason.

Well, I will focus on our happiness for now. We are all going to have our rainbow babies!!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

bizzy, I dont think its bad at all..in fact I wish I didnt know the dates. We only knew we were pregant for a week before my mc, so if I hadnt went to the MD I wouldnt have known the due date. I think it would make it a lot easier now!


----------



## struth

No - it doesn't make you bad Bizzy. I have to think about the due date of my second mc (it will be the end of May) and it takes a bit of thinking to get there. I only remembered my on due date from the other week as we were 9 weeks pregnant before the mc and so had plenty of time to think when it would be due before we lost the baby. Oh - and my friend had a due date that was within 3 days of mine too so I was aware that she was due to give birth and hence it was a constant reminder. 

I think it is perfectly fine that you are concentrating on your rainbow baby Bizzy. Nothing we can do can bring back our angels and so we have to look forward and remain positive. We are in the lucky position of being pregnant again and that has to be our main focus :hugs:


----------



## nicola ttc

Thanks Struth.:hugs: I don't feel particularly strong but when you have 4 children still here, you have to get up in the morning and carry on for them, you have to share in their happiness and it wouldn't be fair to them to not move on and enjoy life again... We decided pretty soon after losing Edward that we'd try to get pregnant again - not to replace him, as we never could, but to fill the hole it left in our lives and our family. We're lucky it happened so quickly as i think it's helped us all move forward and have something positive to look forward to. :hugs:

Really glad they'll be looking after you lots and you'll get to see your baby lots before she (or he) arrives! You only have to wait a week til the next time too!:happydance:
Did you have a boy/girl feeling before the scan?

Kozmik - I would have felt exactly the same about it. Big hugs to you today, hope you're ok.:hugs:
Bizzy - don't feel bad hun. We all know on here that regardless of knowing dates or not we all think about and love the babies we lost.:hugs:

So glad we all have our Rainbows on the way:flower:


----------



## struth

nicola ttc said:


> Thanks Struth.:hugs: I don't feel particularly strong but when you have 4 children still here, you have to get up in the morning and carry on for them, you have to share in their happiness and it wouldn't be fair to them to not move on and enjoy life again... We decided pretty soon after losing Edward that we'd try to get pregnant again - not to replace him, as we never could, but to fill the hole it left in our lives and our family. We're lucky it happened so quickly as i think it's helped us all move forward and have something positive to look forward to. :hugs:

Well, I think you are strong and I completely understand wanting to fill the hole in your lives. I wish you all the best with this pregnancy :hugs: 



> Really glad they'll be looking after you lots and you'll get to see your baby lots before she (or he) arrives! You only have to wait a week til the next time too!:happydance:
> Did you have a boy/girl feeling before the scan?

For weeks I thought it was a boy - right from the off I had a boy feeling but....the last few weeks I have cuaght myself thinking of baby as a girl. It hasn't been consciously thinking of a girl - just when I am vaguing thinking of the future, it has been with a baby girl. So.... I just don't know. I hope the little blighter is lying in a position so that we can see on Monday! Now I have built myself up to know, it would be a shame to not be able to find out!



> So glad we all have our Rainbows on the way:flower:

:hugs: :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## jd83

Well, just got back from my scan! Its a boy:blue: Yay!


----------



## chisox35

CONGRATS JD83!!!!

Lots of August Boys on the way!!!!


----------



## bizzy27

WHOO HOOO ... GO TEAM BLUE....

Dang STRUTH .. for our boys sake.. I hope it is a girl..Otherwise the male population will soon be fighting over available women.. Oh wait.. they already do that :rofl:


----------



## jd83

haha, Iwas just saying that to my hubby! I told him the baby ward is gonna be such a sausage fest this year, lol! My sister and brother's girlfriend are also having boys this summer, so lots of baby boys in my family this year!

he was also being uncooperative again, so I have to go back in 3 weeks to get the rest of the measurments. Such a stubborn boy! But I am glad I'll get to see him again:)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Great news jd! Welcome to team blue! :blue:


----------



## jd83

I think my hubby was kinda disappointed, he really wanted a girl this time. He asked twice, are you sure its a boy? The doc said well, if its a girl, its a very funny looking girl! lol


----------



## powerxpuff

chisox35 said:


> CONGRATS JD83!!!!
> 
> Lots of August Boys on the way!!!!

On the August Fireflies forum, team pink is DOMINATING! Glad to know there are boys due in August as well! :haha:


----------



## nicola ttc

Congrats JD! Seem to be lots of stubborn babies at the moment but i think they're just making sure their mummies get to see them again in another scan.:thumbup:


I FINALLY have my scan tomorrow! Thinking pink as the 3 boys have all been neat football bumps and this one certainly isn't! May just be all the cookies i've been eating though:blush:


----------



## jd83

My gender reveal pic posted on Facebook:)
 



Attached Files:







P3290165.JPG
File size: 154.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## NewbieLisette

Sooo beautiful JD :) Congrats hun!!! How old is ur DS again? Is he excited for a lil brother?

Nicola OMG today is your big day too!!! What time what time???? xxxx

AFM I had a Dr's appt on Wenesday and got to hear a nice strong HB which made me cry ofcourse! Such a relief every time :) I tried convincing her an u/s would be nice but she didn't bite! LOL - A little under 2weeks to go for me!!!


----------



## jd83

Nicola, can't wait to hear! Sounds like could be a girl to me too. I have always heard girls make you wider and boys are all bump.

Lisette, my son will be 2 in June. I keep trying to tell him, but he has no idea what's going on. I show him my belly, and he blows raspberries on it. lol! Glad your appt went well, your u/s will be here before you know it!


----------



## nicola ttc

It's a girl!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

nicola ttc said:


> It's a girl!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: How was ur scan sweetie? Big congrats on the beautiful little rainbow princess coming to keep you warm :hugs:


----------



## nicola ttc

Thanks Lisette. Scan was lovely - bit of a shock when she said it actually was a girl after having 3 boys together! I think we'd convinced ourselves we only make boys.:haha:

Have a low lying placenta so am booked in for even more scans as well as my 3 weekly cervix ones! Don't think it makes a huge difference as i've had 3 emergency c-sections so will be scheduled for a section anyway. Just think they'll do it early to stop the risk of me going into labour first. I'm thinking around 35 weeks but have an appt with consultant on the 17th so will find out more then.

Hope everyone else is well today.


----------



## BabyBumpLove

nicola ttc said:


> It's a girl!!

Oh that is wonderful news! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## jd83

Great news Nicola! So glad you are finally getting a girl:)


----------



## struth

JD-I love that your son blows raspberries on your belly! What a lovely picture. I can't wait to have my own little raspberry blower!

Lisette-great to hear that heartbeat is nice and strong! Shame you couldn't convince her to scan you! Two weeks will fly by though x

Nicola-so pleased that you you got your girl! Woo hoo! And glad that they are keeping a good close eye on you. Look after yourself honey.

AFM-all good here. Just waiting for my rescan on Monday. I hope that Spud is better behaved this time and we can find out what team we are on!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

I just had to come on and celebrate my 20 week mark! I am so excited to be at the halfway point. TOmorrow is my gender scan! I am sooooooo happy :)


----------



## nicola ttc

Good luck for tomorrow babybump, hope your scan is lovely.:thumbup:
Happy 20 weeks.:happydance:


----------



## struth

Happy 20 weeks (sorry I'm a day late!) and enjoy your scan today!

We went back for our rescan today and despite last week the sonographer thinking that we were having a :pink: we are actually on team :blue:!!! So happy and excited and beginning to think about the nursery and lots of boyish clothes!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck BabyBump! Cant wait to hear your news!

Ruth! Welcome to team blue!


----------



## jd83

Another team blue member, yay!
Babybumplove, can't wait to hear how yours went:)


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Im very excited to announce that we will be joining team BLUE! :blue: My husband literally jumped out of his chair and cheered in the ultrasound room ha-ha.


----------



## jd83

Wow another team blue! We are taking over 2012 with boys!


----------



## KozmikKitten

BabyBump Welcome to team blue! There are a ton of us on here! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW Such awesome news girls!!!!! Congrat congrats congrats!!!!! I'm sure my H is just dying to jump up and down if we find out its team blue too! LOL...I still think its a girl for me :) 9more days to wait!!!!! EEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKK -

Don't forget ladies we're gonna toast on April 15th ok :) We've all MADE IT!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## bizzy27

Haha we should change this thread name to PAL Augus 2012 Blue Babies.. ha ha
And the lil girls can be the cheerleaders.. :haha:


----------



## puppycat

I wonder what all the team yellows will have, maybe we'll balance the score?


----------



## bizzy27

Okay so I posted this on my journal...but I cant help but share it with you lovely ladie too.

EEEP
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jd83

Bizzy, love the prego belly;)


----------



## KozmikKitten

bizzy, nice bump! 
I should get a new one too but I keep forgetting to do it on Friday mornings like I used to!


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAY for new bump pics :) Looking awesome Bizzy! I'll have a new one this coming week! Would love to see more ladies!xxx


----------



## powerxpuff

I've made an online blog: https://baby-nugget.tumblr.com. I'm starting to truly embrace this pregnancy and release some of the fear. Yay!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hope everyone had a lovely Easter :)

New Bump Pics from me as promised!!! 

Gender scan in 4more days :happydance:


----------



## chisox35

Hello gang! Just wanted to check in (& post about some stuff haha)

Glad to see all is going well with everybody! My Wife is 23 weeks & 1 day today!

I became an uncle 4 weeks ago (My wife's brother's wife had a boy!) & I was able to meet him for the 1st time today. Super cool!

She had him 4 1/2 weeks early (she went in to the hospital 3 days before her baby shower) & both her & the baby were in the hospital for almost 2 weeks after. The boy was only 4 lbs 13 oz. Scary stuff (I'll spare you all the details in this post) - But now he is 6 lbs & doing well & the mother is OK as well.

Good luck & thanks for being so awesome on this site!


----------



## struth

Hello all - I hope you all had a lovely Easter? I had a quiet one - OH was working and so I spent the time sorting out my clothes and cupboards (!). Oh and I also did some shopping on Saturday. We have ordered our pram/travel system, car seat, car seat base, nursery furniture, mattresses and so on! Exciting times! We also got a really good deal as we bought it all from one shop - they were already offering bargains on the items individually and then gave us another discount as we were buying so much (if you don't ask you don't get!).

I have also bought a couple of ebay purchases - I'm going to a wedding in June and wanted something nice but didn't want to pay too much as I will only wear it once. Anyway, I got an Isabella Oliver dress on ebay for £11.50 (RRP £95) and I have just bought a pacapod changing bag (this one: my present to myself) too. It still has tags on it and hasn't been used but got it £18 less than the RRP. Oh... I love bargains!!! Anyone else done any shopping yet?

Today I'm off shopping for groceries and a present for my niece (its her birthday tomorrow)....I might have to also have a look at nursery bedding!

Lisette and Bizzy - fab photos! You both look great. Lisette - 3 days to go - enjoy your scan, it is amazing!

Chisox - congrats on the birth of you nephew. It sounds like they had a difficult time but that everything is coming good now? Glad to hear it.


----------



## bizzy27

Newbie - LOVE the BUMP pic. You are too cute. So forgive me for asking as I dont remember, were you going to find out the sex or are you team yellow? 

Chisox - I am glad that everything worked out for your nephew... its always scary when they come that early, but it sounds like she had great medical care.

AFM - I had a pretty uneventful Easter. Went to DH's family for Easter.. and I havent seen ANY of them since I found out I was preggo. I dont know.. a part of me thought maybe they would be a little more excited for me.. but not so much.

I didnt expect to be the center of attention..but damn.. a little bit of interest would have been nice. They are very ... how should I say... Religious people.. but in the same token will gossip about others and judge.. LOL you know the type.. 
So I am sure they have issues with DH and I NOT being married ..even though we have been together going on 11yrs now.


----------



## jd83

Lisette, Love the bump pics! So cute, and you are looking great!

Chisox, so glad that your nephew is doing so well now:) a good friend of mine also just gave birth 4 weeks early, about a 4 lb baby. Def scary! But health care is so great nowadays! I bet that just made you even more excited to meet your own, getting to see such a cute little guy;)

Bizzy, I would be irritated too if family didn't pay any attention to the fact I'm pregnant! Kinda rude! 

AFM, pretty good Easter. Got to see hubby's family and mine. My son LOVED coloring eggs and the easter egg hunt. He is not even 2 yet, and collected the most eggs of all the kids! (i may have had a few practice runs at home to show him how though, hehe) Ate way too much, took long naps, visited with family:) Now I don't wanna step on a scale for a week at least, lol!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey everybody! So glad to hear from everyone and your updates! :) 

Nice bump Lisette! Cant wait for your scan news! 

Chisox, so glad your nephew and sister in law are doing well! And congrats on being an uncle! Your boys will be pretty close in age which will be fun! 

jd - I think its hillarious that you had practice egg hunts at home! I'll have to remember that! 

Ruth - we have bought all sorts of stuff already! Its so fun to get it all set up too! 

Bizzy - I hope your family comes around to the blessing that is your baby! I def know that "type of people!" 

AFM, I had a great weekend, we got our nursery set up! Its adorable! I will have to post pics soon. We also did our baby registry this weekend which was exhausting! Its pretty intimidating looking at all that stuff when you dont know anything about babies!


----------



## struth

Ooooh - Kozmik, we need photos!! I can't wait for mine to be delivered so we can set it up!


----------



## puppycat

Bizzy so sorry you're surrounded by narrow minded people.

I class myself as a 'religious person' but there are people in my church like those you described. Makes you wonder how they sleep at night knowing that He sees all! They should be more understanding if anything but sadly some people think it means they're 'holier than though'.


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Hello ladies (and gent) I hope all is well! So now that 20 weeks has come and gone I'm just ready to meet my baby ha-ha. I feel like the only big milestone left is the due date. What can I look forward to between now August. 19?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks girls :) I'm feeling quite good & round these days! Terrified of what ill look/feel like come mid-July but hey for now I'm gonna snap away loads of pics :)

Ruth sounds like u got some awesome deals & I love that diaper bag! Must check out Ebay as well, I have two weddings in June!

Bizzy we're hoping to find out the gender & have a gender reveal cupcake lunch on Saturday with close friends & family! Its fun cuz H & I feel totally opposite so one of us is gonna be really shocked! Lol - I'm sorry to hear u didn't get any excitement or intrest from the family :( I know how that feels & when ur soooo incredibly happy its hard to see that around u! Screw em hun, ur beautiful rainbow baby is gonna melt all their hearts :)

Chiox congrats on new nephew, happy to hear all is well! How is ur wife feeling these days? 
JD sooo cute about the practice runs ;) No harm in a little help! Lol

Kozmik I would LOVE to see ur nursery pics! I'm soo excited to find out the gender & get started as well! I have some ideas for either sex & Etsy has some beautiful wall decals I'd like to add in as well...pintrest has great little touhes too...need more time to Çraft!!! Registering is also very high on our to do list as we know we'll have a baby shower June 10th so invites will go out in a few weeks & so a registry is a must! Eeekkk sooo exciting :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

I was going to post those nursery pics yesterday but then got too lazy :haha:
So I was going to do it today when I got home from work but DH took his laptop to work with him and wont be home until very late tonight. So maybe tomorrow! :winkwink:


And Oh yeah, I just noticed my ticker says 115 days to go.....crazy!


----------



## sarasparra

Haven't posted on here for ages now but glad all you lovely ladies are doing well. 

Found out today that we are on team blue so very excited - our DD is looking forward to a baby brother (although I think she'd be more excited if I gave birth to a baby gruffalo!!)

Wanted to wish Lisette good luck for tomorrow too as remember that your scan is day after mine - looking forward to your update :) x


----------



## jd83

sarasparra said:


> Haven't posted on here for ages now but glad all you lovely ladies are doing well.
> 
> Found out today that we are on team blue so very excited - our DD is looking forward to a baby brother (although I think she'd be more excited if I gave birth to a baby gruffalo!!)
> 
> Wanted to wish Lisette good luck for tomorrow too as remember that your scan is day after mine - looking forward to your update :) x

Wow another boy! Congrats! We are seriously taking over August with the boys.

Lisette good luck tomorrow! Cant wait to hear your news:)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats Sara! I bet you're thrilled! Welcome to team blue!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Sara OMG congrats sweetie!!! :haapydance: I was just thinking of u today actually cuz I know we're ussually right on track together! Clearly ur memory is A LOT better than mine these days! Thanks so much for checking in, I'm a ball of nerves today...just wanna see my little one doing good in there ya know :) Mama's gut & the ring test say ill be going against the popular trend here & having a girl but we'll soon find out for sure! Eeeekkkkk! Have any of u ladies tested the ring test theory? Or perhaps now that u know could u try it for me pls :) xoxoxo

Kozmik where are our pictures missy ;) jk 

Also what time on Sunday should we try for our virtual applejuice toast ladies?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey girls :flower:

Just wanted to let you all know that after a 2 month ttc ban from dh :haha: I got my BFP a couple of day ago!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: AF not due till fri/sat so still worried but trying to be optimistic and hope this one sticks!

Congrats on all the gender scans - Lisette i will be refreshing PUPO thread for your update! And i will keep stalking all you lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## jd83

Congrats Mrs moo! That's so great! Really praying for a sticky bean for you this time:)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Great news Mrs Moo! So happy for you and will be keeping fingers crossed for you!!


Have fun today Lisette, cant wait for your news!


----------



## struth

Oh MrsMoo - thank you so much for popping in and letting us know. I'm so so pleased for you - you made me well up! I have everything crossed for you that your tiny little bean is super sticky. Lots and lots of love and luck. Keep us posted honey x

Lisette - GL today honey. Keep us posted as to how you get on x


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emm u know how much I love ya :hugs:

Sooo ladies...momma was right! TEAM PINK :happydance:


----------



## jd83

Congrats Lisette! Yay, at least a few of this group are having girls;)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats Lisette! So happy to have another pinkie on the board! (even though I'm blue of course!) :haha::happydance:


----------



## struth

Congrats Lisette!!! So happy for you x


----------



## bizzy27

OMG MRS MOO!!! You dont know how much it warms my heart and makes me soo happy to hear your news. I will pray that this is your super sticky bean. Who knows.. you were on a TTC ban when you got your BFP... and you know what they say about when you quit trying how it happens (I hate that saying..but there is something to it as thats how my boy came around)

Lisset --- YAY team PINK.. Our boys need some girls around... WHOO HOOO.. I am super stoked for you.

AFM --
So as you ladies know we were not able to see his face or his umbilical attachment in the last sonogram, so they scheduled me for another one today.

The sono tech was so cool and gave me a free 3D picture of his little face.
He was so busy sucking his thumb and trying to sleep that she had to take this device she had and buzz a little noise directly into my belly to "wake" him up. :rofl: He was sooo not happy.. But he moved his hand so we got a great face shot.

EVERYONE says he has my chin.. (I agree) but most def. has his daddys lips and nose... hehe

Anyhow, here you go!!
 



Attached Files:







babyface2.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Congrats Lisette!!! That is wonderful news :happydance:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks guys! We had actually just started trying again after the 2month ban and dh is verrrrrrry smug haha!!


----------



## sarasparra

Congrats MrsMoo :)

And congrats to you too Lisette - a little girl, how lovely!! Having a daughter is a very special thing :) :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Great face shot bizzy! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks ladies I'm still on cloud nine today :)

Awesome 3D pic Bizzy! I have mine the first week of June...so cool how they look like real little faces already hun :)

Don't forget tmmr ladies...virtual applejuice toasting to eachother :)

Mrsmoo a special one for ur sticky bean from all of us :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: love ya girl!


----------



## bizzy27

So what time are we doing our toast?


----------



## jd83

Cheers ladies! 

We started painting the nursery today:) I cant wait til its finished, but we have to wait 2-3 weeks before we can put the decals up over the fresh paint. I'll post pics when we finish!


----------



## jd83

https://www.google.com/search?q=mic...w=600&bih=819&sei=M8mKT92iH5Ck8gSO5-HyCQ#i=49

This is how we are painting the room, but my mickey and friends decals are different.


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Funny story warning TMI!! 

So I was in the washroom and I looked down at my toilet paper to see the dreaded bright red blood. :cry: I started to panic and told my husband. I called local health link number (registered nurses). After asking my symptoms they told me I should go to the hospital (OMG). My husband and I start to get ready to go to the hospital (at 10 pm). He says why dont you go check if there is any more bleeding. So I do and that is when I realize the embarrassing fact that I have a dry bum crack! I seriously burst out laughing. :haha: Then I had to tell my husband who rolled his eyes and told me to stop wiping so hard. Oh man what a relief and so embarrassing. Im glad I didnt go to the hospital. :dohh:


----------



## jd83

Glad it was nothing serious!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Wow babybump! I woulda been terrified until I found out the truth! So glad it wasnt anything to worry about!


----------



## bizzy27

Well, I never got an answer back on what time..but I did a little toast at home anyways.. :)

:rofl: about the dry bum.. OMG I would have reacted the same way.. Better yet, I prob would have still gone to the ER just to MAKE SURE it was my bum.. :haha:

Gotta love pregnancy


----------



## nicola ttc

Hello ladies
sorry i haven't been on for a while. Am now on bedrest in hospital since 2 weeks ago after bleeding and contractions. Have placenta previa, suspected placenta accreta and baby keeps trying to arrive early. Thankfully they have stopped it so far before dilating atarted but the more it happens the less they can do. Got moved to a spevialist hospital over an hour from home where they will ventilate and help babies from 24 weeks in their neonatal intensive care. I've been given steroids to help babys lungs develop and am here now til baby arrives. All a bit scary but every day is a bonus and the gurther along i can get the better. Missing my kids like crazy but gotta keep this.baby cooking. Wish me luck! i'm not on here much as its hard on my phone but hope you are all ok. Xx


----------



## nicola ttc

Sorry for spelling mistakes. Big fat pregnant fingers not so good for phone typing!


----------



## jd83

Good luck Nicola! We will def keep you in thoughts and prayers!


----------



## KozmikKitten

nicola we are all definitely thinking about you! Keep that lil one cooking! We are praying for a safe delivery!


----------



## sarasparra

All the best Nicola. It must be hard being away from home but at least you are in the best place. Keep that baby cooking :)


----------



## struth

Nicola - you look after yourself and that little one honey :hugs: I'm thinking of you and sending you my best wishes. Please do keep us posted as to how you get on.

Bizzy/Lisette - I had my apple juice on Sunday. I had it with my breakfast and then realised that you probably weren't anywhere near up at that time! D'oh! Anyway, the point is that I toasted us and our little beans (even though they aren't that little any more!!). Can you believe how far along we are now. I sometimes have moments when I stop and think "OMG, I'm pregnant!" - anyone else? I'm still not even sure that ir has sunk in yet. 

Having said that I spent Friday with a newborn (gorgeous little boy) and I came home saying "I want one NOW!!". I feel so ready for this now - well, not completely ready so spud can hang on for about 17 more weeks while I get completely ready. 

Sorry, I'm rambling....!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

nicola ttc said:


> Hello ladies
> sorry i haven't been on for a while. Am now on bedrest in hospital since 2 weeks ago after bleeding and contractions. Have placenta previa, suspected placenta accreta and baby keeps trying to arrive early. Thankfully they have stopped it so far before dilating atarted but the more it happens the less they can do. Got moved to a spevialist hospital over an hour from home where they will ventilate and help babies from 24 weeks in their neonatal intensive care. I've been given steroids to help babys lungs develop and am here now til baby arrives. All a bit scary but every day is a bonus and the gurther along i can get the better. Missing my kids like crazy but gotta keep this.baby cooking. Wish me luck! i'm not on here much as its hard on my phone but hope you are all ok. Xx

Oh wow! I am sending positive energy your way. i hope stays in a cooks for a while longer. :hugs:


----------



## bizzy27

Nicola - I am keeping you in my thoughts. I truly hope all goes well. I know you are far from home, but you are right where you need to be right now .. and that baby has just an amazing support of nurses and doctors looking after everything.

Hugs


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey Girls :wave:

Sorry I haven't been on much lately either, just crazy busy since our gender scan and lost of family and fun stuff but man I'm tired! LOL

Nicolla sweetie, I'm soo sorry to hear this scare for you, lots of love and prayers for you and the baby, happy you are in such good hands :hugs:

Struth I totally know how you feel...like I want is NOW but OMG I'm PG all at the same time :)

I ofcourse had a nice toast to you ladies on Sunday with brunch....its truely amazing how far we've all come!

Some cute cupcakes pictures enclosed for you guys :)


----------



## bizzy27

hehe your cupcakes are too cute.. I love it.

I just couldnt keep the gender to myself long enough to plan a party like that.. lmao


----------



## NewbieLisette

Bizzy it was under 48hours and I told my mom long distance plus co-workers and bnb friends too so that really helped ;)


----------



## struth

They look great Lisette - as in they look really tasty AND they do the job well! I hope you had fun x


----------



## chisox35

Here she is 24 wk 3 days!

https://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af138/mccombe_2010/243.png


----------



## bizzy27

Chisox - she is beautiful. I think it is awesome how in to this you are. Most dads are just along for the ride, but you are all in the threads and updating ppl and it just tickles me to death that you are soo involved.

GOOD FOR YOU!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hoping this works and doesnt come out huuuuuge!
25 weeks! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







25wks.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## jd83

Chisox, she looks so great! Def starting to get a good bump!
Kosmik, you look amazing too:) I love bumps!

I just had my second ultrasound for anatomy today, to get the measurements they weren't able to get last time. He was sooo active today! kicking the whole time. It was so cool to see him kicking on the screen while I was feeling it. He weighed in at 1 lb 2 oz according to measurements. So excited!
Here's my bump pic today and scan pic from today!
 



Attached Files:







P4200215.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 8









P4200216.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## KozmikKitten

You look great too jd!


----------



## powerxpuff

I am on strict bedrest after two incidents of bleeding and cramping, I am 50% effaced though my cervix is still closed. Ugh, this pregnancy is a roller coaster! They did tell me in labour and delivery this weekend that she is showing awesome accels with her movement - much more advanced than the average baby at 23 weeks, so I take joy and comfort in that!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

powerxpuff said:


> I am on strict bedrest after two incidents of bleeding and cramping, I am 50% effaced though my cervix is still closed. Ugh, this pregnancy is a roller coaster! They did tell me in labour and delivery this weekend that she is showing awesome accels with her movement - much more advanced than the average baby at 23 weeks, so I take joy and comfort in that! Here is my tum with monitors, stretch marks and all! https://baby-nugget.tumblr.com/post/21514151981/nugget-these-are-the-things-i-suffer-for-you

Oh I'm sorry you are going through this! My thoughts and prayers are with you. :hugs:


----------



## jd83

powerxpuff said:


> I am on strict bedrest after two incidents of bleeding and cramping, I am 50% effaced though my cervix is still closed. Ugh, this pregnancy is a roller coaster! They did tell me in labour and delivery this weekend that she is showing awesome accels with her movement - much more advanced than the average baby at 23 weeks, so I take joy and comfort in that! Here is my tum with monitors, stretch marks and all! https://baby-nugget.tumblr.com/post/21514151981/nugget-these-are-the-things-i-suffer-for-you

Oh no! So sorry to hear you are on bedrest. Def got thoughts and prayers going out to you and Nicola!


----------



## bizzy27

I am hoping this bedrest will do the trick. Take comfort in the fact that your cervix is still closed!! Thats always good news!! 

I will pray for you and your LO ...


----------



## struth

Power - my thoughts are with you and I hope that all goes well for you and your LO :hugs:

AFM - it's V-day!!! :happydance::winkwink:


----------



## bizzy27

struth said:


> Power - my thoughts are with you and I hope that all goes well for you and your LO :hugs:
> 
> AFM - it's V-day!!! :happydance::winkwink:

YAY FOR V DAY!!!! I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU.... Who would have ever thought we would be here... *giggles*


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy Vday Struth :)

T&P power & nicolla please keep us posted :hugs:

AFM I felt my first kick/thump on my hand last night :cloud9: still feeling soo blessed & surreal with every new milestone!


----------



## bizzy27

NewbieLisette said:


> Happy Vday Struth :)
> 
> T&P power & nicolla please keep us posted :hugs:
> 
> AFM I felt my first kick/thump on my hand last night :cloud9: still feeling soo blessed & surreal with every new milestone!

I think its because I am a little "fluffier" than most so my first kicks (at 21wks) were hard to detect.

And I JUST now felt the kick on the outside of my belly last night too!! I was laying in bed with my hand draped over my belly.. he kicked and my hand moved!!! SOO COOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

Bizzy same here, the fluff is making us be more patient I think ;) Congrats girlie, feel awesome hun!!!


----------



## powerxpuff

I should have been celebrating my V-Day yesterday, but after my OB visit (which included a GTT and cervical check...how rude!) she informed me that with the way my girl has been growing, her personal cutoff for me would be 28/29 weeks...my girl's heart is developing wonderfully, but some of her other organ systems are behind as is her general size. My OB just doesn't feel like baby has much of a chance of survival at this point. She's a little underdeveloped and my body keeps trying to hit "eject."

I am so ridiculously stressed, I can't breathe some moments. I just want everything to be okay. I just want her to be okay. :cry:


----------



## KozmikKitten

powerpuff I'm so sorry to hear your sad news! I hope that you are doing alright....keep your head up! T&P your way!


----------



## Neversaynever

Puff...please keep positive :hugs:

Nicola...sending you :hugs: too

Love the words fluffy....I have the same issue as well as anterior placenta so only felt first kick at 20+6 and I don't feel them often :dohh:

:hi: to everyone..I do read but rarely post sorry :blush:

XxX


----------



## powerxpuff

I just got the dreaded call from my OB's office...I failed my GTT. I am going in on Friday at 8:15 to do the three-hour test. I can't stop crying, I don't need another complication!


----------



## jd83

Powerpuff, I am so so sorry you are going through all this stress. Lots of thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Powerpuff sending you all my love & strength sweetie! Fight hard & keep ur chin up! We're all praying for u :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Powerpuff...I've heard many fail the one hour test but pass the three hour one so I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

XxX


----------



## bizzy27

Powerpuff - Please keep in mind that the doctors have there "professional opinions" , but remember that they are still just opinions. ANYTHING can happen. It is ALL in gods hands. Try and remember that YOU HAVE REACHED YOUR V DAY... which means they will do EVERYTHING they can to aid in her survival. And the fact that she has a strong heart is a GREAT thing. 
Her other organs being a bit behind just means that she will have to do a little bit of growing under the close and watchful eye of the Neonatal Nursing Staff.. 

I love you (even though we have never met) and I know that GOD has a reason for everything. Who knows.. maybe this is his way of making your baby girl a STRONG DETERMINED FIGHTER. And she wont ever let anything in her life bring her down.

:hugs:


----------



## nicola ttc

Hello ladies.:hi:
Hope everyone is well.
Powerpuff, i should've read here first:dohh: just replied to you in gestational complications. Are you still on bed rest? Keeping everything crossed that your little one keeps growing bigger and stronger inside you for as long as poss. Neonatal units are amazing and do wonderful things. The lady on bedrest opposite me delivered at exactly 26 weeks last sunday and baby is doing brilliantly, teeny babies are such little fighters so stay strong and keep positive. xx:hugs:

As for me, have still been bleeding on and off and have contractions every few days but not dilating yet and babycake is still cooking so thats a positive. On the downside, mri confirmed (as much as it can) that i have placenta previa and accreta which means it's grown into the muscle/scar tissue from previous c-sections. Consultant seemed quite certain i'll have to have a hysterectomy when they do this section to stop me bleeding uncontrolably.:cry: He also says its close to the bladder but in his words 'we can lop big lumps of that off and it heals relatively quickly, you'll just need a catheter for a couple of weeks....' hmmmm. 
Soooo, not sure how i feel about that yet. I don't think i've really taken it in tbh. Although this will be our last baby anyway, kinda makes me sad to know i actually can't have any more. Just gotta hope and pray we get to keep this little one.


----------



## jd83

Nicola, glad you are doing okay, even though its sounds like a stressful situation:( Hope baby stays put as long as possible and that delivery will go smoothly.


----------



## Neversaynever

Keep cooking your rainbow Nicola :hugs: I know it's hard to think about what is going to ahppen after you've had this little girlie...we would prefer to make the decision oursleves huh?

Lot's of :hugs:

XxX


----------



## jd83

Just woke up to a fantastic morning! Its my V-day, and i woke up to a text from my sister that she is having her baby today:) yay!


----------



## bizzy27

JD you your lil bump is growing so well. Mine has taken a standstill. Makes me worry a bit..but Dr says baby is growing just fine.. so maybe I am a "Late Popper"

CONGRATS ON VDAY

Puff - How are things going?

Nicola - I am thinking about you and hope all is well.


----------



## puppycat

nicola ttc said:


> Hello ladies.:hi:
> Hope everyone is well.
> Powerpuff, i should've read here first:dohh: just replied to you in gestational complications. Are you still on bed rest? Keeping everything crossed that your little one keeps growing bigger and stronger inside you for as long as poss. Neonatal units are amazing and do wonderful things. The lady on bedrest opposite me delivered at exactly 26 weeks last sunday and baby is doing brilliantly, teeny babies are such little fighters so stay strong and keep positive. xx:hugs:
> 
> As for me, have still been bleeding on and off and have contractions every few days but not dilating yet and babycake is still cooking so thats a positive. On the downside, mri confirmed (as much as it can) that i have placenta previa and accreta which means it's grown into the muscle/scar tissue from previous c-sections. Consultant seemed quite certain i'll have to have a hysterectomy when they do this section to stop me bleeding uncontrolably.:cry: He also says its close to the bladder but in his words 'we can lop big lumps of that off and it heals relatively quickly, you'll just need a catheter for a couple of weeks....' hmmmm.
> Soooo, not sure how i feel about that yet. I don't think i've really taken it in tbh. Although this will be our last baby anyway, kinda makes me sad to know i actually can't have any more. Just gotta hope and pray we get to keep this little one.

Girls I hope Nicola won't mind me letting you know but her little angel baby was born via emergency c section 2 days ago but has lost the battle for life today :(

I can't believe life can be so unfair to someone so lovely :(


----------



## bizzy27

Oh NO!! 

Nicola - I am certain you wont be online anytime soon to read this..but my heart goes out to you. I am SOO SORRY for your loss. I know that God has your lil angel in his arms and is taking great care of him. 
I know this does little to ease your broken heart... :hugs:

Just know that my thoughts are with you and I pray that you find comfort that your baby is safe in his kingdom.


----------



## jd83

Oh no, Nicola I am soooo soooo sorry. I don't even have words right now, I'm an emotional mess just from reading this. I cant imagine what you are going through right now, but def got lots of prayers going up for you sweetie.


----------



## powerxpuff

Nicola I'm so sorry..:cry: You and your sweet baby are in my heart today. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh my god i can't believe this. Poor Nicola - Puppy can you let her know we are all thinking about her and sending lots of :hugs: and love xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG my heart is just breaking right now :( I can't even reckon how cruel this life can be...please puppy tell her how much we're praying & feeling with her these days! :hugs:


----------



## KozmikKitten

nicola I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. :( Our hearts are breaking with yours and we are all sending prayers your way.


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Wow that is just horrible! I am so sad for you. I just bust into tears when I read the news. I just can't imagin what you are going through. I am do sorry for your loss!


----------



## Neversaynever

Life can be so sodding evil...Nicola words can't say how sorry I am..truly devastating :hugs:

XxX


----------



## sarasparra

Am so so sorry for you Nicola. Don't know what else to say :nope: but take care hun and sending you hugs :cry::hugs:


----------



## nicola ttc

Thank you all.
Emily May was born by emergency c-section at 8.45 on monday night. I had been having contractions all day which they had been unable to control with drugs. I'd had an mri previously which confirmed placenta previa and accreta - they suspected the placenta had attached to the bladder. The decision was made to deliver as i'd started to bleed and at this point there was no other option. It was save me and hope for a miracle with our baby or potentially lose us both. I had a classical section from above the belly button to below the bikini line under general anaesthetic so they could get baby out as quickly as possibe.
The surgery went relatively well, they managed to remove the placenta without a hysterectomy and the accreta hadn't progressed to the point they thought so had not damaged the bladder yet. There was a hole in the uterus so had begun to rupture, the section had been the best decision we could make at that point...
Emily was 1lb 8oz.They managed to ventilate her and took her to the nicu.
After doing well for the first 38 hours, she had a pneumothorax in her right lung. The fragile tissue had torn and air escaped into the chest crushing the left lung so she was struggling to breathe. The medical team - of 14 - put in a chest drain...then a second....then a third...then tried to bypass the right lung...then tried a few other things we hoped and prayed might work.
They worked on her for 4 1/2 hours and couldn't have tried harder to save her.
At around 2.30 on wednesday afternoon, Emily decided she'd had enough and let go. Her heart stopped beating and they extubated her from the ventilator while we held her at 3.05. It was the first time we got to hold our daughter.
I just feel broken and empty and have no idea how i go on from here.
When we lost Edward my whole focus was getting pregnant again and being pregnant again made me feel whole. Because of the uterine rupture and classical scar (as well as 3 previous sections and complications with the placenta) things are a lot less straight forward.
I feel so guilty that Emily had to be born too soon, even though i know we had no other choice, the dr's had made the decision and we agreed with that. I just can't help thinking 'what if..' 'if only..'. 
I just want my baby back.:cry:

I doubt i'll be back on here for a while but really hope everything goes well for each and every one of you, you've been lovely.
Maybe one day we'll get our rainbow too. 
Love, Nicola. xx


----------



## puppycat

I just don't know what to say Nicola :cry:

I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Take care of yourself be with loved ones. I'm so sorry once again. I just can't imagin what you are going through. :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Devastating is not the word...I will be thinking of you, Emily and your family :hugs:

So sorry :cry:

XxX


----------



## jd83

Nicola, I am just so sorry. This is so unfair after all you have been through. Prayers for your family and lots of love.


----------



## bizzy27

Nicola -

I am so sorry. There are NO words to say that could bring you any peace. Just try to know that your baby is safe with God now and smiling down on you. I know you miss her very much and this will be a difficult time for you. Just remember that we are ALL here for you no matter what.

Even if you feel the need to just come online and rant and rave and scream it out.. We will listen.

Love always,

Bizzy


----------



## struth

Oh my goodness - I haven't been on here for a few days and so have only just caught up with what has happened. Nicola - I'm so sorry for your loss and can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling right now. What a terrible thing to happen. Please don't feel guilty though honey - there is nothing that you could have done to change things. It is not your fault. 

My thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Nicola as all the girls have said my heart is just breaking for you...i can only wish you wonderful family and friends who can be by your side during these horrible days...i can not even fanthom the devastation you are going through. God bless and watch over your sweet angels....My thoughts and prayers hunni :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## chisox35

I posted this in a different thread yesterday but I'm putting it here also:



My wife is 27+5 & today we found out our baby has a very large Choroid plexus cyst on his brain.

(actually discovered from a kidney stone scan a few days ago - she received the call today)


I had never heard of these cysts until today. I know our boy's cyst is very large (1.8 cm) & has it much later in pregnancy than normal...

I know the connection with Downs / Trisomy 18.

I was wondering if anybody has experienced this before. Good or bad.

Thanks


----------



## KozmikKitten

Chisox, I dont have any info to offer but wanted to let you know that I hope you and your beautiful wife are hanging in there!


----------



## jd83

Chisox,I'm not familiar with that type of cyst either, but I'll def be praying for you guys and your baby. H


----------



## NewbieLisette

Chiox sending prayers!!!

Happy mothers day ladies :hugs: how have u all been?

Any news from power or nicola? xo


----------



## nicola ttc

Hi Ladies.:hi:
Not posting much but am still around. Chokes me up to come on this thread and see all the tickers of how far along i'd be but you've all been so lovely i like to see how you're geting on too.
It's Emily's funeral tomorrow.:cry: Struggling right now with it all.
Thanks for all your lovely messages. Xx


----------



## jd83

nicola ttc said:


> Hi Ladies.:hi:
> Not posting much but am still around. Chokes me up to come on this thread and see all the tickers of how far along i'd be but you've all been so lovely i like to see how you're geting on too.
> It's Emily's funeral tomorrow.:cry: Struggling right now with it all.
> Thanks for all your lovely messages. Xx

Nicola, we are of course thinking of you and will def be thinking of you tomorrow. I know that will be very hard to get through:( Prayers still going out for you and your family.

Chisox, still praying for your family too. Hope you guys get some answers soon.

AFM, it was a long weekend. My hubby's uncle died Thursday, so we spent the weekend with his family. Def not the Mother's Day I was expecting, and it was exhausting emotionally. I also got to visit with my sister and her newborn baby:) Took newborn pics for her, which turned out great. Can't wait to get them printed and give them to her. Her baby is pretty sick right now, though. He has had elevated bilirubin levels since birth. He was hospitalized last week, released, but looks like he is going to get admitted again probably this week. They aren't sure what is causing it, so he may get transferred to a children's hospital about an hour from where she lives. I am really hoping they can figure out what is wrong soon, and get him treated. Poor little guy:(

Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## bizzy27

Hello all.

Nicola - I have been keeping you in my prayers. I can't even imagine how you are feeling right now. I know that your little angel is looking down on you and giving you sweet kisses as you sleep.

As for Power - I have not heard anything, but I have wondered about her. If anyone knows anything please do update.

Chisox - I am sorry for your news. Unfortunately I do not know anything about this condition, but I am obviously praying for you and your wife that all ends well with your baby.


----------



## chisox35

I know there has been a lot of bad news here (me included) but I did want to show a pic of my son from our scan last week.

27+5 (I hope the pic shows)

We are hoping & praying for the best! Next scan is June 6th.


https://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af138/mccombe_2010/275Wks.jpg?t=1337141201



I'm sorry I don't post here more often. I check out the thread multiple times a day but don't know what to say.

Hoping to get more updates from all of you!


----------



## sarasparra

Nicola - thinking of you and sending love and hugs x

Chisox - your son looks gorgeous! Hope you can carry on and enjoy the pregnancy with your wife. I don't know anything about the condition your son has but am sure whatever happens he will bring great joy to you both x

JD - sorry to hear about your bad news too. Hope your nephew is doing ok and your sister is coping x

AFM - well, we finally exchanged on our new house so moving in end of June. We've been renting for 4 years so will be lovely to have our own house and make it a proper family home. We're off to Italy next week too to have another look at our wedding venue and scope out some accommodation for guests next year. Will be our summer holiday with DD too so am hoping for a bit of chilling by the pool! :happydance:
Baby boy is all good, think he is trying to escape some days as kicks the c**p out of me. Have my test for diabetes next week so hoping I pass this. I only put on 20 lbs with my DD and already put on nearly 30 with this one so not sure what test will say :shrug:

Hope you all have a good week anyway and sending positive thoughts to you all :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Chisox that scan is very sweey - i normally get quite freaked out by those 3D pictures but that one is tooo cute


----------



## jd83

Chisox, that's a really great 3d pic! They did one at my anatomy scan, but it printed so blurry that you couldn't even tell what it was supposed to be. 

Sara, that's great news about the house! I am sure you are feeling relieved to know that you wil get to move in and get it ready before the baby comes:)

AFM, I talked to my sister yesterday and her baby seems to be doing better. His bilirubin levels are still high, but they have stopped rising (at least for now) and have stayed at a stable level for the past few days, so they think whatever was going on may be working itself out:) 

I am feeling pretty good so far this pregnancy, aside from back pain and tailbone pain (still have that). But can't complain too much:) I'm def getting a little worried about weight gain too, I swore to myself I wouldn't let myself gain as much as I did with my son. But I am def losing the self control battle when it comes to dessert. lol. Cookies, ok. Cake, okay to that too. In the same meal, okay. lol. yum. I will regret it later, I am sure...lol. At least I passed my glucose test last week, so they can't tell me to stop eating cake! woohoo!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi people! Glad to see all the updates coming in.
Chisox, great pic! Love seeing pics of those babies!

jd..I hear you about the weight gain! I know I have stayed pretty well on track with the "normal" weight gain...but the numbers still really freak me out! When I go over the next threshold of "10 pound" category, I know I will lose my head! But I have to keep telling myself its normal to gain weight!


----------



## bizzy27

Chisox - your picture is sooo sweet.. I love it.

Jd - Glad to hear your sister and baby are looking good so far. Thats great news

AFM - well nothing to complain about physically.. Except maybe that baby scares me too often for my taste. He has these moments where is is VERY active and I can feel just about every movement/hiccup and then moments like right now..where I feel NOTHING... I get to the point where I drink something sweet and eat just to make him move..and still nothing... UG .. I hate his lazy days..they put mommy in a frenzy


----------



## Mrskg

:wave: ladies x im sure some of you will remember me from dec/jan x i just popped in to see how you are all getting on x been to hard as i should be where a lot of you are right now but as you'll notice ive got another chance praying this is my rainbow xxx

so very sorry to read your sad news nicloa big massive :hugs:


----------



## jd83

Mrskg said:


> :wave: ladies x im sure some of you will remember me from dec/jan x i just popped in to see how you are all getting on x been to hard as i should be where a lot of you are right now but as you'll notice ive got another chance praying this is my rainbow xxx
> 
> so very sorry to read your sad news nicloa big massive :hugs:

That's such great news! We will all pray that this one will be your sticky bean:) :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

typed to soon bleeding now x this journey for me is over x wishing you all the very best xxx


----------



## jd83

Mrskg said:


> typed to soon bleeding now x this journey for me is over x wishing you all the very best xxx

Oh no, I am so sorry MrsKG:( I don't even know what to say, its just so unfair!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Mrskg I've missed you soo much and just got soo happy :( Sending you tons of prayers and love hunni :hugs:

Nicola I have no words but please know I keep you in prayers sweetie!

JD how's your sis & baby doing? You looks great btw!!!

Chiox beautiful scan pics :) How's your lovely wife holding up?


----------



## BabyBumpLove

I have been coming on here every day, but their has been so much sad news that I am unsure what to say. I certainly don't want to celebrate my little millstones. It feels like I am being disrespectful.


----------



## Mrskg

I'm so sorry to add more sadness to this thread was def the last thing I thought I'd be doing x please don't stop posting your milestones we've all went a long way to get where we are an you deserve to share your news an give us all hope xxx


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Mrskg said:


> I'm so sorry to add more sadness to this thread was def the last thing I thought I'd be doing x please don't stop posting your milestones we've all went a long way to get where we are an you deserve to share your news an give us all hope xxx

No I'm sorry! I'm not trying to make you feel bad! This is where you should come and talk. I just feel bad because I feel like my so far successful pregnancy ( Knock on wood) is rude to talk about when you ladies are going though my worst nightmare! :hugs:


----------



## chisox35

Thank you all for the kind words!  My wife is holding up well. The day we heard "cyst" & "brain" in the same sentence we both were shocked/sad/scared/sh*tless..etc...

The more we talked to doctors & read up on the actual CP cysts it got a little less scary. We were told he cyst itself is harmless. It does NOT affect brain development or brain function. It is found in 1% - 3% of 2nd/3rd trimester ultrasounds.

It is considered a "soft marker" for chromosome problems like Trisomy 18. 

The High Risk OB Doc checked out everything else that would indicate a concern for chromosome problems during the ultrasound/3D/4D scans & everything else checked out OK (heart, kidney, feet, lips, hands.. & so on...) We are still considered low risk. (Awesome news !)

We go back June 6th to see if the cyst is still there. Obviously we hope the cyst is gone, but if it is still there everything could still be OK. 

We are doing our best to be prepared for anything while trying to stay positive!


----------



## jd83

BabyBumpLove said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to add more sadness to this thread was def the last thing I thought I'd be doing x please don't stop posting your milestones we've all went a long way to get where we are an you deserve to share your news an give us all hope xxx
> 
> No I'm sorry! I'm not trying to make you feel bad! This is where you should come and talk. I just feel bad because I feel like my so far successful pregnancy ( Knock on wood) is rude to talk about when you ladies are going though my worst nightmare! :hugs:Click to expand...

Don't feel bad! Right now I think we all would love to hear some happy moments too:) there's. Been lots of bad news, and I know we are all here for each other to give support, but we are def here to celebrate each others happy times too:) I want to be supportive no matter what is happening, good or bad! 

Here's my good for the day: my sister's baby is doing much better this week. His bilirubin levels are starting to drop finally. I also went to a huge consignment sale today with my aunt and cousin and bought some cute things for baby and my son. It was so relaxing to just have a day off work mid week!


----------



## sarasparra

jd83 said:


> BabyBumpLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to add more sadness to this thread was def the last thing I thought I'd be doing x please don't stop posting your milestones we've all went a long way to get where we are an you deserve to share your news an give us all hope xxx
> 
> No I'm sorry! I'm not trying to make you feel bad! This is where you should come and talk. I just feel bad because I feel like my so far successful pregnancy ( Knock on wood) is rude to talk about when you ladies are going though my worst nightmare! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't feel bad! Right now I think we all would love to hear some happy moments too:) there's. Been lots of bad news, and I know we are all here for each other to give support, but we are def here to celebrate each others happy times too:) I want to be supportive no matter what is happening, good or bad!
> 
> Here's my good for the day: my sister's baby is doing much better this week. His bilirubin levels are starting to drop finally. I also went to a huge consignment sale today with my aunt and cousin and bought some cute things for baby and my son. It was so relaxing to just have a day off work mid week!Click to expand...

I definitely think that this thread should be for whathever is going on in your life - good, bad or just plain old everyday bits! 
I don't think anyone wants it to be that they feel like they shouldn't post bad bits for fear of upsetting people or good things that are happening for the same reason.
Terrible things happen in life, everyone on this board knows that but I don't think this should stop us all from sharing the positive aspects too. There is enough worry and scaremongering for pregnant women as it is that I think we should enjoy and share those little milestones and make sure we are here to support each other when things get tough.

Mrs Kg - sorry to hear your news, was hoping this was it for you.

JD - glad to hear your nephew is doing better. And hope you enjoyed the shopping!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

I agree all news should be welcome here! 
Chisox, I'm glad to read that you and your wife are hanging in there! Keep your positive attitudes and good luck on your next scan!!
Mrskg - so sorry to hear your sad news yet again. You deserve this chance! 

As for me! After 3 weeks as an eggplant...today I move onward to squash level! hahaha!


----------



## bizzy27

Omg Kosmik - I just realized by your post that I am a squash too.. LOL.. I never put the fruit ticker up so... :blush:
I have to say that I honestly dont feel as if he is as big as a squash..but maybe thats a good thing.

Mrskg - I posted on your journal.. but I mean what I said.. hang in there. Things seem horrible right now, but one day this will all make sense. Not sure how yet..but it will. 

Nicola - I still have you in my prayers.

Baby- Dont be afraid to post good news. I knwo when I had my MC's seeing ppls good news did two things to me.. One - made me sad that it was happening to someone else..BUT The most important thing... IT MADE ME REALIZE.. that these ppl had problems with TTC too. Which is why they were on this site to begin with. AND if it can happen for them..It WILL happen for me too. 

Chisox - I am glad you got a bit of good news. Its nice to having something to bring your spirits up. Another friend of mine on here, her daughter had a cyst as well, and by her next scan it was gone.. So I will pray you have the same outcome.


----------



## KozmikKitten

bizzy, I never noticed our timelines are right on track with each other! My due date by scan measurements and ovulation date would be Aug 3, also! Its Aug 1 based on internet calculations of last cycle, so I just never changed it. =) Exciting!


----------



## bizzy27

I know!! And its hard keeping up with you because you dont have a journal.. Shame Shame :haha:

But I just noticed you are having a boy also... :) thats awesome!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

I just wanted to add how absolutely lovely and special all you ladies are...truely can't think of a better bunch of girls who all love and support eachother...its a crazy turbulant time for us all and I totally feel it too when I'm reading the sadness and just wanna cry and hug you ladies! I'm happy to hear the hope of our positive steps give you some inspiration too...please know on my part I will stalk and follow all you ladies praying for brighter days ahead!

To add to some cutness can we all do some new bump pics? Here's mine!


----------



## bizzy27

OOOHH GIRL you are getting so big.. (in a cute way :winkwink:)

I will post a new one tonight when I get home..FOR SURE!!


----------



## jd83

Lisette, looking good! I just updated my avatar yesterday with my new bump pic:)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Lisette you are adorable! :)
I'm having maternity pics taken on Wednesday so I'll be sure to share some then!


----------



## KozmikKitten

bizzy27 said:


> I know!! And its hard keeping up with you because you dont have a journal.. Shame Shame :haha:
> 
> But I just noticed you are having a boy also... :) thats awesome!!


I know! I never got into the whole journal thing! Just didnt have the ambition in the beginning with all the worrying with being PAL! :wacko:
All things considered, this has been a very uneventful pregnancy, so I wouldnt have had much to share in a journal anyway!


----------



## puppycat

Here's mine
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1516.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Hello ladies,
Thanks for the kind words. I am very excited to finally be in the 3rd trimester! Each day closer to my due date makes me feel more reassured that this baby is coming. I think to myself ok if baby was to be born now he would probably be ok. Anyway I better post a bump picture. I havent posted a bump picture since I was like 14 or 15 weeks.


----------



## struth

Evening ladies - I have been a bit rubbish in coming on BnB lately so it took me a while to catch up. There has been lots going on - I hope everyone is okay (or as okay as they can be). 

Chisox - I'm glad that you have had more reassuring information about the cyst. You must still be concerned (who wouldn't be) but from what you have said it sounds as if the risks are low and that the chances are that your little one will be okay. I do hope so x

Mrskg - was so happy to see your good news and then so sad to see your update. I'm so sorry honey - we all know how it feels and I pray that you never have to go through this again. You will have your rainbow baby, I know it x

JD83 - glad to hear that your niece is getting better. I hope she continues to do so :hugs:

Lisette and Puppy - fab bumps! Kosmik - can't wait to see yours! I love seeing pics, especially of ladies who are close in dates to me. I have had so many conflicting comments about my bump that I don't know if it is big or small! I will post a pic below but it is a little bit old now. I think it was 2 weeks ago so I would have been just over 26 weeks... I'll do another one soon!

Babybump - I agree with the other ladies/men. We are here for each other through the good and bad and so we should post good and bad news. Whilst the good doesn't undo the bad, it is good to celebrate with each other. Oh - and welcome to the 3rd tri!!! Woo hoo!

Nicola - still thinking about you honey. I hope that you have the support that you need at this time :hugs: 

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g407/struth1/DSCN0156.jpg


----------



## booflebump

Ladies - I have removed the last few posts regarding issues and concerns you have over a member.

In future - do NOT discuss this publicly on the forum. Report any concerns you may have to the moderating team and allow us time to look in to it. Calling out troll on the forum makes our jobs harder, because it allows tracks to be covered and evidence to be removed. 

Thread will be re-opened - but no further discussion regarding this please. We are aware of the situation and are looking in to it


----------



## bizzy27

YAY we have the thread back... WHOO HOO


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Yikes I'm glad we are back!


----------



## puppycat

Videod bump last night, will try and upload later. So active at bedtime this one!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thats cool puppy!


----------



## puppycat

I put the link in my journal :)


----------



## bizzy27

So after watching Puppycats video it made me take some more time to see if I could "make him move my belly" :haha:

Well no such luck, but did realize its been awhile since I took a bump picture ..so here you go ladies.


Im officially 30weeks tomorrow..
AND my belly may not be dancing but my feet are swelling like crazy :(

haha
 



Attached Files:







30wk1.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3









30wk2.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4









30wk3.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 3









30wk4.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3









4-87F68D13-487089-800.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jd83

bizzy27 said:


> So after watching Puppycats video it made me take some more time to see if I could "make him move my belly" :haha:
> 
> Well no such luck, but did realize its been awhile since I took a bump picture ..so here you go ladies.
> 
> 
> Im officially 30weeks tomorrow..
> AND my belly may not be dancing but my feet are swelling like crazy :(
> 
> haha

Giiiiirrrllll! Look at that prego belly! Oh, man, totally sympathize with you about the feet. I am really hoping I don't have to deal with that for a while longer. I had it really bad with my son, they just ached so bad from all that fluid. It's so weird to squish them too, kinda reminds me of some kind of weird kids toy with gel in it. lol. I remember going to get a pedicure a few weeks before I had my son, and the lady looked kind of disgusted to have to deal with my big fat feet, but all I wanted was the foot massage. She would barely rub them at all because she was afraid she'd put me into labor. lol.


----------



## bizzy27

:haha: too funny

I know that yesterday I was feeling fine and today my tummy HURTS.

ITS ONLY WHEN I WALK. I feel throbbing pain on my right side. Kinda feels like the same kind of pressure you get when you are backed up really bad (TMI) but only on my right side and only when I walk.

Wondering if it is something I should be worried about. Any ladies exp the same thing?


----------



## KozmikKitten

nice bump pics bizzy! I am anxiously waiting for my maternity pics to pop up on facebook later today or tomorrow so I can get them up here! I totally have the swollen foot thing going on. Whats the temp in Texas? My SIL and BIL live there....Its actually cool in MN today as we are getting a ton of rain.


----------



## bizzy27

KozmikKitten said:


> nice bump pics bizzy! I am anxiously waiting for my maternity pics to pop up on facebook later today or tomorrow so I can get them up here! I totally have the swollen foot thing going on. Whats the temp in Texas? My SIL and BIL live there....Its actually cool in MN today as we are getting a ton of rain.

Right now its 87 degrees, but I am in a warehouse and in the back in an uninsulated office with no breeze so it feel way worse...

My doc said to put my feet up as often as possible..but I have nowhere to do that in my office.. I tried making a makeshift stand out of some boxes but the sides of the box just dug an indention in my leg...and it took an hour for that indention to go away :blush: damn water retention.

I am trying to drink lots of water..but I cant help it .. My biggest craving is Dr. Pepper.. I am trying to limit myself to 1-2 a week... ARRRG


----------



## KozmikKitten

wow you are doing really good with restricting your soda intake! I just came from lunch and had 16 oz of mnt dew. I havent been trying to restrict it at all. Oops! I have my feet propped up on my computer but I get really stiff pretty quickly so I cant stay like that for long.


----------



## bizzy27

Dont let me fool you my friend.

I may have my soda intake down..but I struggle with my diet... Its just soo difficult when you crave things.

I have gained 13 lbs all together and I am told my goal was 15-20 max.. I still have 10 weeks left!!!


----------



## jd83

Kozmik, I'm so bad about it too. I don't drink it all the time, but if I want pop I want a big ole bottle of Mt dew.

Bizzy, it also helps to try to elevate your feet higher than your body to help drain the fluid back to body level. I used to sit in the recliner when I got home, and I stacked pillows under my legs to get them higher than my body.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Oh man lets not get started on weight gain! 

OK Hopefully this works! Heres the "sneak peak" of my maternity shoot last night. It will take a week or two to get the whole set. (and hopefully they dont come out huuuuge!)
 



Attached Files:







handt.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 9









heather.jpg
File size: 56.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jd83

Oooo love it! Very cute!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## bizzy27

You pictures are beautiful!! I love it.

I am excited about my shoot this Sunday. This is the most exciting time of the pregnancy.. When everything starts coming together... (well other than the day you find out, your first sonogram, gender scan, first movements) Okay nevermind..its alll exciting... :haha: :)


----------



## jd83

I posted some of these pics before I think, but the first one is new. So now the room is completely done:) Woohoo! I got the poster in the mail yesterday, and we just moved the rocking chair and ottoman into the room from my son's room. I'm def getting excited now!

Really looking forward to this weekend; my brother's girlfriend has her baby shower Saturday, and its a long weekend for us US ladies with Memorial Day on Monday! Yay, no work!
 



Attached Files:







P5250350.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 6









P5040248.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 7









P5040250.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 5









P5040253.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4









P5040254.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## KozmikKitten

so cute jd! Looks amazing! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls,

Sorry been MIA lately! My mom who lives in Cuba 6months a year just got back so its been girlie catch up time like crazy :) She's sooo excited to be a grandma and is helping out tons with baby shower planning and nursery painting...jumping right in plus cooking and baking to my every whim!!! LOL...Had my glucose test Wenesday and no call yet so I'm praying I'm in the clear! I've had to cut salt as my swelling is INSANE but ateast I still got my sweets!!! 

JD beautiful nusery girlie! You must be soo happy to walk by and see it all done :) I can't wait to share mine with you guys! 

Kozmik the pics are awesome hunni...can't wait to see the whole collection! I'm having mine done the 3rd and hoping to have a few right away to print and frame to display during my baby shower on the 10th :)

Bizzy you're looking great girl...love the belly and you should be sooo proud of your tiny weight gain....I'm easily at double your 13already! LOL

Thinking of all my PAL August girlies and sending loads of love! xxx


----------



## BabyBumpLove

jd83 said:


> I posted some of these pics before I think, but the first one is new. So now the room is completely done:) Woohoo! I got the poster in the mail yesterday, and we just moved the rocking chair and ottoman into the room from my son's room. I'm def getting excited now!
> 
> Really looking forward to this weekend; my brother's girlfriend has her baby shower Saturday, and its a long weekend for us US ladies with Memorial Day on Monday! Yay, no work!

The room looks amazing! After seeing your nursery all done I'm feeling a bit panicked. All I have done so far is freshly painted walls. My husband still has to put up new trim (we are replacing our maple trim with white) and put together the crib and changeable. How do I get him to realize that he needs to get this done? He keeps putting it off cause we have " lots of time."


----------



## jd83

BabyBumpLove said:


> jd83 said:
> 
> 
> I posted some of these pics before I think, but the first one is new. So now the room is completely done:) Woohoo! I got the poster in the mail yesterday, and we just moved the rocking chair and ottoman into the room from my son's room. I'm def getting excited now!
> 
> Really looking forward to this weekend; my brother's girlfriend has her baby shower Saturday, and its a long weekend for us US ladies with Memorial Day on Monday! Yay, no work!
> 
> The room looks amazing! After seeing your nursery all done I'm feeling a bit panicked. All I have done so far is freshly painted walls. My husband still has to put up new trim (we are replacing our maple trim with white) and put together the crib and changeable. How do I get him to realize that he needs to get this done? He keeps putting it off cause we have " lots of time."Click to expand...

Just get hormonal with him! Lol. My hubby was the same way, didn't understand why I wanted it done right now. I just kept telling him I'd rather have it all done now while I still have a little energy left, and before I'm so big all I wanna do is sit in the middle of a sprinkler cooling off. Lol


----------



## chisox35

Hello everybody!

Funny the "we have lots of time" was brought up. I was saying that for a while & then my wife said everything had to be done by July 4th (due date is Aug. 4th) so every weekend has been project after project! So far for the nursery we've painted the walls, ceiling, & trim, new carpet, re-did the closet, put together the crib, dresser (127 lbs! ugh), glider, & bouncer. Still have some things to do but a lot of the major stuff is done. It's been a lot of work - I'm not a handy guy - but a lot of fun too.

Oh, my wife is 30 weeks today! I'll post a pic in a few minutes.

As always I wish you all the best!


----------



## chisox35

30 weeks today!

https://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af138/mccombe_2010/30weeks.jpg?t=1338081096


----------



## jd83

Chisox, the room looks great, and your wife is just too cute! Tell her she looks amazing:)


----------



## struth

Oh my goodness - so much to catch up on. You ladies have been chatty!

Bizzy - love the photos! Your bump is looking great - and 13lbs is very good. I have put on much more than that (I've given up getting on the scales!).

Kozmik - you look great too. Is it common for US ladies to have a pregnancy shoot? I'm not sure that many people do that over here?

JD - the room looks great! So colourful. 

Babybump - I've been dying to get our nursery sorted too. I am having my nursery furniture delivered on Wednesday and our decal has arrived so I think I will be spending the upcoming bank holiday weekend sorting out the nursery. I can't wait to have it in some sort of order. At the moment there is no furniture but loads of clothes etc in bags. I just want it all sorted!

Chisox - I agree with JD, your wife looks really good (and so happy now that the nursery is just about done!). I'm loving the sporty look in your nursery too. It looks great.

AFM - not a great deal to report. All seems to be going well. I'm looking forward to my next scan (at 32 weeks) and my baby shower (1st July) but other than that just plodding on. It has warmed up here in the last couple of weeks and so I've been getting a bit swollen but nothing too bad. :shrug: Just counting the days....


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi Ruth! - Maternity shoots are gaining in popularity around here. I wasnt sure if I thought it was a cute idea or cheesy, so I just did it anyway! =) 

Chisox - your wife looks adorable per usual! Nursery is looking great too! Keep up the good work; us DW's can be slave drivers when we set our mind to getting things done! You seem to be keeping up quite well!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

The sport themed room looks good! Love the wall color! I tried nagging my husband tonight and it just turned into a fight :(. All I can get is "it will be done before the baby is born." He's assuming I will go on my due date. I guess if I go early he is in BIG trouble! Anyway I am working on the things I can do. I put a shelf together today, cleaned the cushions on the used rocking chair I bought, and set up our bassinet!


----------



## bizzy27

Well I am jealous

All you guys have NURSERIES.. :( I only have a one bedroom townhome right now so, the nursery is a corner of my bedroom :haha: Its okay though because he will be a little baby who needs very litte room. We plan on getting a two bedroom in one more lease when things calm down a bit more. We just dont want to get a two bedroom and then I got on leave and not have my income. It would be too much for DH to deal with.

But we are getting it set up as soon as the baby shower is over, because that is when I will get my crib and other stuff. Whew 31weeks at that point. DH CANT say we have plenty of time.. :haha:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

How's everyone doing lately? I've been feeling super big and swollen but all in all good! My LO is moving around more everyday which makes me oh so happy! Just thought I'd share how the nursery is coming along and a few of our maternity shots :) Would love to see new nursery/corners & bump pics from everyone! xxx


----------



## jd83

Lisette, love the pics:) Your nursery is so cute! I lvoe the belly pic with the ribbon:)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Lisette, great photos! I love the baby pink room. Its beautiful! I still need to get my nursery photos up! Ugh why am I so lazy?! :haha: Oh yeah, I'm pregnant! :happydance:

Had my shower on Sunday. We had a great turn-out, with about 45 people. Got a ton of great baby things for our lil guy!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey girls :wave:
> 
> How's everyone doing lately? I've been feeling super big and swollen but all in all good! My LO is moving around more everyday which makes me oh so happy! Just thought I'd share how the nursery is coming along and a few of our maternity shots :) Would love to see new nursery/corners & bump pics from everyone! xxx
> 
> View attachment 413187
> 
> 
> View attachment 413189
> 
> 
> View attachment 413191
> 
> 
> View attachment 413193
> 
> 
> View attachment 413195

I love you nursery! I can't wait to get some pictures on here of mine, still a lot to do. 



KozmikKitten said:


> Lisette, great photos! I love the baby pink room. Its beautiful! I still need to get my nursery photos up! Ugh why am I so lazy?! :haha: Oh yeah, I'm pregnant! :happydance:
> 
> Had my shower on Sunday. We had a great turn-out, with about 45 people. Got a ton of great baby things for our lil guy!

45 people WOW! You must have received tons of gifts ha-ha. Good for you :happydance:


----------



## jd83

So who else is getting super uncomfortable lately? I feel like its a chore to walk. Even a few feet. lol. There is just so much pressure now in my lower belly from this baby, and it feels so much worse when I'm standing and walking. Ugh. The joys of 3rd trimester. Also starting to get indigestion from there just being so little room in there now. So that's also fun. yay me! lol. I'm sure you girls are starting to get somewhat miserable too, even with the excitement of the end being closer.


----------



## bizzy27

Update:

Baby shower went great... about 30ish ppl showed up... tons of gifts.

But recent dr visit didnt go well.

I have been put on bedrest for Mild Toxemia (Preclamsia) ... Dr said this baby WILL be born early... Goal is to get ME to last til 36 weeks (as baby is doing PERFECT..but I am the one with blood pressure issues) .
Good news is.. Dr. said if he was to be born today he would be fine in the NICU..

They started me on Steroids to strengthen his lungs for the JUST IN CASE ...

Anyhow..details are on my thread if you are interested... Just too much to type.

Glad everyones showers and pics turned out well. I am happy for all of you.

I dont have a nursery as I have a one bedroom, but I posted pics on my thread of the PlayYard I got to fit my room and other items for LO.


----------



## chisox35

Hello

Some good news for us! We just got back from the doctor & the CP Cyst that was found at 27 weeks is now gone. OH is 31+4 today. Everything else checked out OK & we were told we have nothing (out of the ordinary) to be concerned about!

Woooohooooo!

Also, the baby is measuring @ 4 lbs 8 oz, (or 32 wk 5 days) so he's a big boy!

Hope to keep hearing updates from you all. Take care!


----------



## jd83

Bizzy, sorry you got put on bedrest:( that's def not fun. Take it easy, not too much longer for you sounds like!

Chisox, that's awesome news! And he's def growing well, that's for sure;)


----------



## bizzy27

I posted but it deleted :( so I will repost

Got my second shot of steroids...but bp was soo high I was flushed.. Looked like I had a sunburn ... Dr immediately admitted me in the labor and delivery until baby is born :cry: 

I know LO will be fine... But it's just a huge adjustment and scary... But they said baby's vitals were perfect... And he weighs 3.64 lbs!!!!

Neonatal calmed my nerves about my situation...ironically hypertension in the mother actually helps speed up the maturing of the baby's lungs... Talk about a catch 22. Plus the steroids...and they said all his other organs r developed now and most of what he is doing right now is lung development and weight gain... *sigh*


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Yikes Bizzy I'm sorry you are going through this mess. I hope baby stays in there as long as possible. I hope you are able to find some peace knowing baby will probably be just fine! I myself was born at 33 weeks and that was 30 years ago. I almost needed no medical intervention. Keep us up to date on your progress. :hugs:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Aah Bizzy hang in there! Baby may come early but at least the MD's are sure he's ready to be born if he does come soon! We are thinking of you here!


Chisox, great news! Happy to hear your baby is in the all-clear!


----------



## bizzy27

Dr is releasing me as my bp is maintaining...slightly elevated ..but consistent... Blood work is great and baby's vital are exactly where they need to be. I am being put on STRICT bed rest at home... So I can only go potty, shower, and my mom is making per made meals that I can just microwave. 

Dietician came and gave me a strict low/no sodium diet.

Dr also provided a script for anti anxiety as he thinks that is what is aggravating my mild toxemia.

As for due date... Well with my condition...he will not let me go past 36 weeks...so I am hoping you guys will let me stay in the augurs thread even though I am having an early July induction :haha:


----------



## KozmikKitten

bizzy we dont want you to go anywhere! We will want to hear all about your experience and your birth and see pics of that beautiful lil guy when he comes! :)


----------



## jd83

Yep, def gotta stay with us Bizzy! Glad you get to go home, at least it'll be a little more normal feeling there


----------



## sarasparra

Really glad you're at home now Bizzy, hope bed rest isn't too bad - all worth it in the end :)


----------



## bizzy27

hehe I love you ladies...

Yes it is way more comfy.. however, I do miss the occasional nurse interruption. :haha: But wouldn't trade it for my house any day. :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpLove

I'm glad to hear you are I the comfort of your own home! Of course you need to stay, it's been a long journey for us all and we need to know how it goes for each other.


----------



## BabyBumpLove

I just came on to celebrate! I'm 30 weeks today! I can't believe I've made it this far. :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats on a milestone babybump! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey everyone :wave:

Sorry I've been soo MIA lately! Crazy busy weeks but I've been stalking and really happy to hear Bizzy your home honey! Lots of love to the baby and you :) And Chiox :happydance: best news!!!!!! How's your wife feeling these days? I'm definately at the big and swollen stage now! Very few pictures are allowed to be kept and standing for too long is no longer an option as well as any shoes besides my velcro beach flip flops :( LOL - all worth it!!!! Hope you ladies are having great days and I wanna see nursery pics and new bumps ect ect!!! Come lets see em!! I had my baby shower this past weekend and will share pics once I see some new ones here ;p xo


----------



## bizzy27

Newbie - Glad to hear all is well.

I have pics of my babyshower too... but until baby is born I cant really go and get them developed (yes, we let the guests use disposable cameras) :haha: and the other photos that they did get on their phones have YET to be sent to me :(

But I am sure in no time I will be able to get them from my guests. :)


----------



## jd83

Cant wait to see pics of your showers! We are getting maternity pics and my son's 2 yr old pics done Saturday so I will post them early next week:) 

I feel like my baby has dropped already, even though it seems early for that. But I have sooo much pelvic pressure now when I stand or walk. Very uncomfortable. I'm gonna see what my midwife thinks tomorrow;)


----------



## puppycat

I'm a bit bummed actually. No mention of a baby shower from anyone :(


----------



## struth

Aww puppy - is there anyone you can drop a hint to? 

Bizzy - oh my goodness. I go awol for a while and look what happens. I shall head to your journal in a moment and catch up.

Chisox - glad that all is well! What great news. You and your wife must be so relieved?

I've just been to a midwife appointment and all is looking good. I'm measuring spot on for dates and he is head down and 3/5 engaged!! Wow - I couldn't believe it as he was breech three weeks ago. I just need him to stay there now! 

I've also been working hard on the nursery. It is not finished yet but we have our furniture and the decal on the wall. Here is a sneak preview... What do you think?

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g407/struth1/2012-06-13161811.jpg


----------



## KozmikKitten

Love it Ruth! Mainly because it looks a lot like mine! I really need to get my pics up on here too! Maybe tonight although I dont think I'll have time! Hopefully before the weekend then!


----------



## chisox35

Here she is at 32+6. Her coworkers threw a surprise shower for her & you can see she's thrilled I took this pic after she came home. haha


----------



## struth

KozmikKitten said:


> Love it Ruth! Mainly because it looks a lot like mine! I really need to get my pics up on here too! Maybe tonight although I dont think I'll have time! Hopefully before the weekend then!

Ooooh yes - lets see those photos!!! Would be good to see what other people have done...



chisox35 said:


> Here she is at 32+6. Her coworkers threw a surprise shower for her & you can see she's thrilled I took this pic after she came home. haha
> 
> 
> View attachment 422309

Awww...she looks great chisox! And what a lot of pressies! It looks like you are set for clothes and so on!


----------



## jd83

Struth, love the nursery!
Kozmik, def wanna see yours too!
Chisox, looks like you guys got lots of good stuff;) she looks great too

We are getting pics done today, so I will post them when I can.


----------



## StarBright25

I love the nursery... very similar to mine... i'll try and upload pics. 

i havent been on for a while, how is everyone getting on? i'm nearly at 31weeks now and already feeling pressure/tingling sensations VERY low down!! :o
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bizzy27

Hey guys.. I am working on getting my baby shower pics .. its taking time.. but I have a few on my computer now..so I can at least post those.. and I will take some with my phone of the stuff I do have put up already.. for my makeshift corner nursery ... :haha:


----------



## jd83

pics from today
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 5









6.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 7









12.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 6









25.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 5









31.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jd83

more pics from today:)
 



Attached Files:







35.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3









37.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 4









40.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KozmikKitten

Gorgeous pics jd! You look fab!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Hello Ladies,
I love the nurseries with the tree decals! I am still nagging my husband to keep working on projects for our nursery. It is coming along slowly. 

Well I am 31 weeks today, and I found out on Tuesday that I will be meeting my little guy earlier than expected. My OBGYN informed me that the umbilical cord only has 2 vessels and it normally has 3. He is scheduling me for a bi-weekly ultrasound and plans on inducing me at 39 weeks (Aug. 12) or sooner depending on babys growth. Apparently the 2 vessel cord can limit the amount of nutrients baby gets causing a low birth weight. He said after 39 weeks babies with a 2 vessel cord tend to loss weight, so there is no point in keeping him in there. He sent me for a quick 3D ultrasound the same day and so far my little man is growing just fine. In fact he is pretty big. He is well over 4 pounds at this point. So I really dont thing he is having an issue with the 2 vessel cord.


----------



## bizzy27

Awe babybump - welcome to the group of early baby arrivals :haha:
Glad to hear that he is doing well.

My ob said the same thing. Well, for me, I have Pre-eclamsia and so they will be inducing at 36 weeks as anytime after that is just considered dangerous. But my LO is weighing in at 4.6lbs right now .. so I am not afraid of his health at this point.

Be sure to keep us updated on his progress. 

How often will the OB see you now? Mine is seeing me twice a week and keeping me CLOSELY monitored with my BloodPressure and all.


----------



## NewbieLisette

JD you're looking awesome girl!!! Great pics :)

Babybump & Bizzy glad to hear you're being watched soo close and you're little guys are nice and big already! Can't wait to start meeting our beautiful PAL August babies :)

I'm getting quite big and sore but trying to manage the heat and swelling and take it all in stride cuz I still got 10weeks to go!!! Have any of you suffered with siatic pains? I had my first incident last week and the pain was just excrutiating for about 24hours...then it passed! PHEW!


----------



## bizzy27

Pardon my lack of make-up... It took a lot out of me to just take the pics.. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0043.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 7









IMAG0045.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6









IMAG0044.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## KozmikKitten

Nice bump bizzy! Looking good and cooked in there! 
You reminded me that I took one this morning too! Here I am at 34 wks.
 



Attached Files:







34 wks.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bizzy27

*giggles* I love bump pics!!!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Thanks ladies! I feel pretty good about him coming a bit early. As long as he is healthy right! I love the bump pictures. You ladies look great! Here is one of me from 2 weeks ago. I will have to take a new one soon.
 



Attached Files:







29 Weeks (2) - Copy.JPG
File size: 112.3 KB
Views: 9









29 Weeks - Copy.JPG
File size: 111.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jd83

Love the bump pics! Everyone is getting so big! Hehehe ;) cant believe we're finally in the home stretch! I finally feel like its getting closer, after it feeling like this has been the longest pregnancy ever. The last few weeks have gone really fast. But that may just be because I've been so busy with my son turning 2. Hopefully it doesn't go back to dragging again!


----------



## StarBright25

Everyones looking so fab with there bumps. This was me last week at 30weeks 2days :) i Cant wait to meet my little girl!! were almost there xxx
 



Attached Files:







30 wks 2 days.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Today is a bittersweet day for me! My pregnancy is going well and Im so excited to meet my little man, but it is also the due date of my little angle. I hope she (that is what I thought she was) is somewhere beautiful. :angel:


----------



## KozmikKitten

:hugs:aaw babybump hugs to you! I know the due date was hard on me, too. Keep looking to the future without forgetting your angel! I'm sure she is somewhere way more beautiful than Earth!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Thanks. I was a hard day. But I know I will never forget her.


----------



## jd83

Babybumplove, that's s hard day to get through:(

How's everyone doing in this heat? I took my son to the beach yesterday morning, then air conditioning the rest of the day. Waaaay too hot out! He loved the beach though, so glad we went;)


----------



## chisox35

Hello all!

OH is 35 weeks today! Yahoo!

The heat has been pretty brutal. Been in the 90s just about every day & on Wednesday Chicago had the 1st 100+ degree day in 7 years. My poor wife - Her feet have been really swollen! She's getting through it though - I'm so proud of her. 

I can't believe we will be meeting our little guy soon - Sooo excited!

Good luck to everybody & I hope to see more updates!


----------



## KozmikKitten

My nursery photos are too big to post here, but here is a link to them! (Finally!)

https://imgur.com/a/gmZ6k#0


The heat definitely makes getting around more difficult! Harder to breath and gives me a lot less motivation at work! Plus I've been trying to walk more and its just not happening when its so hot out!


----------



## jd83

KozmikKitten said:


> My nursery photos are too big to post here, but here is a link to them! (Finally!)
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/gmZ6k#0
> 
> 
> The heat definitely makes getting around more difficult! Harder to breath and gives me a lot less motivation at work! Plus I've been trying to walk more and its just not happening when its so hot out!

I looooove the shade of blue you used! Awesome mural too:)


----------



## KozmikKitten

jd83 said:


> KozmikKitten said:
> 
> 
> My nursery photos are too big to post here, but here is a link to them! (Finally!)
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/gmZ6k#0
> 
> 
> The heat definitely makes getting around more difficult! Harder to breath and gives me a lot less motivation at work! Plus I've been trying to walk more and its just not happening when its so hot out!
> 
> I looooove the shade of blue you used! Awesome mural too:)Click to expand...

Thanks! I like the blue too. It was really bright at first but with the tree on it it works! The tree is actually a decal, like a giant sticker on the wall! Pretty cool! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey guys :wave:

How's everyone doing? We're all getting sooo close!!! Thank goodness cuz like all of u the heat & swelling are kicking my butt! I'm getting through but some days when I have back pains & haven't slept I'm a hot mess :( 

Love the nursry Kozmik! Truely WOW! Great job hun! I'm expecting my Etsy wall decals anyday & going to pick out my glidder today & then we're done :) ill be sure to add a link for u ladies! Wenesday is 32weeks for me & I have a growth ultrasound & Dr's appt to see how big my LO really is (dr has been guessing big baby since about 18weeks!!!) Keep ya guys posted :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thanks Lisette! Cant wait to see your nursery pics and find out how big your lil girl is! I really want to know how big my guy is but so far they havent done any indicating. I have an appt Thurs though so maybe she'll say something then?! Who knows! I guess its just a waiting game.


----------



## BabyBumpLove

KozmikKitten said:


> My nursery photos are too big to post here, but here is a link to them! (Finally!)
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/gmZ6k#0
> 
> 
> The heat definitely makes getting around more difficult! Harder to breath and gives me a lot less motivation at work! Plus I've been trying to walk more and its just not happening when its so hot out!



WOW you room looks amazing! I am happy to say my husband is fainlly putting the crib abd change table together as we speak. It is 5 weeks and 5 days until I am to be unduced. He is such a last minute person :shrug: Anyway its getting done so I am happy. I can't wait to post pictures :happydance:


----------



## chisox35

35+5

Getting close!


----------



## jd83

Babybumplove so glad things are getting done now;) bet that's a relief!

Chisox, not much longer! She looks amazing as usual:) she is so one of those people who look adorable the whole pregnancy ;)

AFM, hoping to get hospital bags packed, car seat cleaned and installed, and any last minute stuff done today on my day off. Not sure I can stay motivated all day though, lol. I'm starting to panic about it not being done yet though so hoping that keeps me motivated.


----------



## KozmikKitten

chisox your wife is just so darn cute! :flower:

jd I hear ya...I still havent had DH install the car seats yet (in fact we just ordered the second base two days ago so waiting for it to arrive in the mail!). Or done the packing. I have been putting off the packing because most of the stuff I plan to pack, I still wear ALL THE TIME! My favorite clothes at the moment! Just dont want to part with them for what COULD be another 5 weeks! :wacko: I did manage to purchase a nightgown and a robe though, so I see that at some progress. :haha:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

Everyone is looking sooo awesome!!! Happy Friday you guys! I'm sooo relieved this week is OVER!! Its been a tough one....found out I had an infection under an old root canal and have been on antibiotics for days plus had to get it extracted on Wenesday with very little anesthetic!!! OMG that's all I can say!!! On to happier news I saw my little Melina and she's measuring almost 2weeks ahead ;o!!! We were soo happy to see how big and healthy she is in there! Such a great feeling! Explains how big and healthy mommy is looking too! LOL

Whats everyone up to this weekend? We've got bases in the car and a preliminary bag ready but i gotta buckle down and get more ready and settled so I can relax ;) We ordered our rocker finally too so that's coming at the end of the month and we got the wall decals just yesterday so those are going up! YOUPIE! New pics to come soon ladies!


----------



## jd83

34 1/2 wks:) Def am ready to be done now, lol. I'm starting to be veeeerrry uncomfortable all the time. 

My brother's girlfriend had her baby via c-section Wednesday at 36 weeks. He was 8 lb 8 oz, a little chunk:) Makes me even more excited now, both my siblings have their babies so it's just me left waiting on mine!
 



Attached Files:







P7130434.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## puppycat

Wow he was huge considering he was 4wks early!


----------



## jd83

puppycat said:


> Wow he was huge considering he was 4wks early!

I know! I told her I couldn't even imagine how big he would have gotten! Eesh! They ended up taking him early because her blood pressure went really high and she's diabetic. But they seem to be doing well. I went to see him today, and his little cheeks are soooo fat! Lol.


----------



## struth

jd - I'm with you on being done! If I were a bit more prepared I would say that this baby could come now! I still haven't packed my bag or sorted out the car seat or anything yet so he can stay put for a bit longer!

The good news is that I had my last day at work yesterday!! Woo hoo! Maternity leave...here I come! I'm so relieved - I was really beginning to struggle especially as I'm so swollen! So...I now have plenty of time to get ready. Today I'm going to catch up with the laundry and put the seat in the car and then tomorrow I'm going to make sure I have everything for my bag. I started trying to pack it yesterday but couldn't complete it as things either needed washing or I hadn't got them yet. So tomorrow is shopping to get the bits I'm missing!

Lisette - how's the tooth? I hope it is better :hugs:


----------



## bizzy27

Just a quick update...

Cole is doing well. He is still in the NICU. They finally took him off his feeding tube and now they are weening him off the oxygen. Hopefully he will go home in the next week. Momma is soooo tired of being here. I am working on week 5 in the hospital. I refuse to leave while he is still here so they gave me a "mommy room" as long as they don't fill up.


----------



## jd83

bizzy27 said:


> Just a quick update...
> 
> Cole is doing well. He is still in the NICU. They finally took him off his feeding tube and now they are weening him off the oxygen. Hopefully he will go home in the next week. Momma is soooo tired of being here. I am working on week 5 in the hospital. I refuse to leave while he is still here so they gave me a "mommy room" as long as they don't fill up.

Glad to hear he's doing well:) I am sure you are ready to be home! That's a long time to be stuck at the hospital, but worth it to make sure that your little one is as healthy as can be:)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thanks for the update bizzy! Cant wait to hear that you both get to go home! That news will be wonderful!

This thread has been pretty slow lately...but I am sure it is about to pick up as we are halfway through July already! :)


----------



## jd83

Just got back from my nearly 35 wk appt. I was soooo hoping they would check my cervix, but nope...gotta wait two more weeks. I am so bummed. lol. Who would have ever thought that I would be bummed to not have someone all up in that area? lol! But on the bright side, the midwives office that I got to is in the hospital I work at, and they just totally hooked me up with a huge bag of formula! Woot woot! The nurse told me to come by whenever and get formula, they have tons:) So awesome:) I am planning to breastfeed, but will probably combi-feed once back at work, so this is great!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

We are getting so close ladies! Where I live (Northern Alberta, Canada) we only get to see our OBGYN a few times before we deliver. I will be seeing mine tomorrow for the 2nd and last time before the big induction! Anyway he will do an internal; I am very curious to know if things are progressing. My hips are killing me (separating feeling) I feel like baby is sitting in my pubic area already. Is anyone else experience this feeling?


----------



## StarBright25

31 days left until due date.... i'm so excited and ready to meet my little girl!! i hope ur all doing well. xxx


----------



## struth

Sorry I have been missing in action recently ladies... I have good reason. Joshua William decided to make an early arrival at 35+5 on Monday morning. Very shocked but slowly adjusting and getting used to each other! 

My waters went at 8.45 on Sunday evening whilst I was lying on the sofa and just ten seconds before OH got in from work. By 8.46am on Monday morning, a very impatient little boy was born. He had to have some help with forceps as he was facing sideways and because of that I couldn't push him down. Still he got here in the end and we are so in awe of him. He weighed 6lb (or 2.74kg) which is not bad from a premature little mite!

This week has been amazing but also a massive roller coaster of emotion, which when mixed with tiredness can be difficult. My friend who recently had a baby warned me of the hormones that you get when your milk comes in - I'm so glad she did as I spent a day in a complete mess. Ladies, when you get there - remember that is is normal to cry at stupid little things or even at nothing (my Mum kept saying things like "you should keep an eye on how you are feeling and speak to the dr if it gets any worse" - which made me wonder whether it was normal or not) and that it doesn't last long! Just expect it though!

Anyway, I hope all you ladies are holding up and that you are not getting too uncomfortable? How are you all feeling? Are your bags packed now (I hope so - mine wasn't!)? I hope you are all well x


----------



## jd83

Wow congrats Struth! Another early one for our group! Glad that everyone is doing well:)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw congrats Ruth! Lovely name as well! Hope you are taking advantage of any help you get offered coz it soon dries up haha! Enjoy your beautiful boy xxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats Ruth! So excited to hear you and lil guy seem to be doing well! Keep it up! 

Hi MrsMoo, thanks for dropping by! Hope you are doing well!


----------



## puppycat

Ahhhh another Summer Sunbeam! Yay!


----------



## MrsMoo72

KozmikKitten said:


> Congrats Ruth! So excited to hear you and lil guy seem to be doing well! Keep it up!
> 
> Hi MrsMoo, thanks for dropping by! Hope you are doing well!


I'm ok thanks hun. Had appt at recurrent mc clinic on fri so got a few tests in progress and a bit of a plan so feel a bit happier. Just eager to start ttc again! Can't believe you guys are all having your babies - how fast has that gone?!
So happy for you all and hope to be joining you soon :hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emma sweetie you are one special girl :hugs:

Congrats Struth and Bizzy! I can't wait to see beautiful PAL rainbow baby pics up on here :cloud9:

I've been having crazy dreams and fears of going early soon too! Today the hospital bags are officially packed and at the door! Maybe my brain can relax now! One more week of work for me! PHEW! I can't wait to be home and just napping and doing little things for baby...work has been a huge pain in the butt and with no sleep, uncomfy and cranky it doesn't help!

Hope you ladies are all having great weekends!

Here's my latest nursery pics :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Your nursery is really beautiful Lisette! 
I have been having labor dreams like crazy lately! Well for me its crazy anyway since I have never been one to remember my dreams. Last night I even had TWO that I remembered this morning. Weird!


----------



## jd83

Lisette love the nursery!

I've had some strange dreams too lately. We were just talking about how I was glad I hadn't gotten new stretch marks yet this time. So then I dreamed I got a ginormous nasty red stretch mark that covered my whole stomach. I woke up freaking out and had to run and check, lol.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol thanks girls!

Glad I'm not the only one ;) Last night H was rubbing my back & was sure he was slowly trying to wake me & tell me my water had broken & it was time!!! Half asleep was trying to see if I felt wet but too scared to move cuz I knew I wasn't ready with my bags so I just kept my eyes shut & hoped he'd stop! Lol This morning he told me he was trying to calm me down cuz it sounded like I was having nightmares!!! Hence my bags packed at the door today ladies :) One for me, one for H & one for baby!



Is everyone pretty much done working now? Last week for me & I'm totally thrilled but at the same time the reality of being off for a year with my baby is sooo...overwhelming, amazing, terrifying....I mean I haven't been off for longer than a 3week stretch for my wedding since I was 19 & started working! Eeeekkkkk...big changes :)


----------



## struth

Lisette-I was completely freaked out by finishing work! I just couldn't get my head around the fact that I don't have to go again for months. I was planning a lovely four weeks though and was looking forward to getting ready and seeing some friends. Seems like my little man had other ideas! I finished on friday and went into labour on Sunday! I can honestly say that the thought of work has never been further from my mind. Funny isn't it?

I'm so excited for all you ladies and can't walt for your stories to unfold over the coming weeks!


----------



## jd83

I'm still working, working up until I give birth. I get 12 weeks off, but its only 12 weeks no matter if I take some before baby or save it, so I'd rather save it for when the baby is here. Work sucks though! I am sooo over it, ready to be done. Every day I go in and my coworker just laughs at me because I have this look on my face like I hate this place so much right now. lol.


----------



## struth

Oh bless you JD. I was really beginning to struggle at work too. It must be hard to work right up to the but I can see why you want to have the time with baby. You take it easy. :hugs:


----------



## KozmikKitten

jd83 said:


> I'm still working, working up until I give birth. I get 12 weeks off, but its only 12 weeks no matter if I take some before baby or save it, so I'd rather save it for when the baby is here. Work sucks though! I am sooo over it, ready to be done. Every day I go in and my coworker just laughs at me because I have this look on my face like I hate this place so much right now. lol.

^^WSS
Working til I pop! But I do have a replacement trained in so I've told my boss I MIGHT have to start working shorter days if I go over my due date.


----------



## jd83

KozmikKitten said:


> jd83 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still working, working up until I give birth. I get 12 weeks off, but its only 12 weeks no matter if I take some before baby or save it, so I'd rather save it for when the baby is here. Work sucks though! I am sooo over it, ready to be done. Every day I go in and my coworker just laughs at me because I have this look on my face like I hate this place so much right now. lol.
> 
> ^^WSS
> Working til I pop! But I do have a replacement trained in so I've told my boss I MIGHT have to start working shorter days if I go over my due date.Click to expand...

We are going to just stay positive here, no overdue babies! lol. I don't even want to THINK about going overdue!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Oh Struth congratulations! It sounds like baby was ready to join the world. My bags are half packed. I am being induced in 19 days! I am so ready. Part of me wants to go naturally so I think once I pass that 37 week full term mark I'm going to do all the self induction things I can. I really don't want all the drugs and gels that go along with medical induction.


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats on the safe arrival of your rainbow struth x

Lisette :cloud9: at your nursery x

Gl girls not long now xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Mrskg I've been thinking of u sooo much these days sweetie :hugs: thanks for popping in, how r u? Are u being monitored closely? Sending lots of love & prayers ur way xxxx

Struth think my LO may be super excited to come early too (don't ask me why I just do! Didn't help that the u/s tech asked me if I was sure of my dates & that she looks 2weeks ahead!) In any case I wanna be home & rested, atleast a little before full blown mommy time hits :) I'd love to see pics of ur lil man when u find a minute to uplaod :)

JD & Kozmic don't know how u guys are still doing it, holy cow I'm hot as hell, sore & cranky most days & training is sucking the life out of me! We're super spoiled here with 1year maternity leave but with the way daycare start up will fall & her bday I need to work till the end too but with my back pains as they are I'm just gonna try getting a dr's note & be done already! 4more days! Yippeeee!

Babybump coming up sooo fast now for u too :) 

Can't wait to see loads more beautiful rainbow baby pics on here :cloud9:

P.S Got a super funny book the other day, been lol'ing ever since "The Girlfriends guide to surviving the first year of Motherhood by Vicki Lovine" :)


----------



## jd83

I just had my baby! Waters broke at 10 am and had him at 12:39pm. It was quick! I wasn't even able to get pain management it happened so fast. He is 5 lb 12 oz, 18 in long. I will post pics when ar get home:)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Wow that was super quick! Congrats hunny, cant wait to see him xx


----------



## struth

Congrats JD! And welcome too the world Colton! So, so pleased for you. I've a tear in my eye. Enjoy it, it is magic.

And here is Joshua... https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g407/struth1/2012-07-17120410.jpg


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw what a little cutie pie Ruth! You must be on :cloud9:


----------



## struth

Thanks Mrs Moo - he is a bit bruised in that photo as I had a forceps delivery. He is much better now but I didn't have a more recent photo on this computer! I will perhaps post more in my journal as time goes on. 

I hope you are okay honey - I think of you often and hope that you have some good news soon. You deserve it :hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

JD Omg congrats hunni! Another early lil rainbow on here :) Hope ur feeling good, can't wait to hear more & see pics :cloud9:

Struth he is absolutely perfect hunni! What a precious face :hugs: how have the first days been for u?

Everyone else having a good weekend I hope? Its really weird but the last few days there has been loads of new preasure & twinges down below...glad I'm ready with the nursery, hospital bags & no more work for me so if my LO does come early (like I feel) ill be nice & relaxed! Lol well as relaxed as a huge,hot,sleep deprived pg woman can be...u ladies understand :)


----------



## BabyBumpLove

jd83 said:


> I just had my baby! Waters broke at 10 am and had him at 12:39pm. It was quick! I wasn't even able to get pain management it happened so fast. He is 5 lb 12 oz, 18 in long. I will post pics when ar get home:)

Oh my goodness congrats jd! He came so fast. I hope you are feeling well and your little man is happy and healthy. I'm so jealous of you ladies ha ha I want my man to come out NOW! :haha:


struth said:


> Congrats JD! And welcome too the world Colton! So, so pleased for you. I've a tear in my eye. Enjoy it, it is magic.
> 
> And here is Joshua... https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g407/struth1/2012-07-17120410.jpg

He is so adorable wow! You make beautiful babies. Congrats again :happydance:


----------



## sarasparra

Big congrats to Struth and JD - how exciting and glad that both bubbas are well. Haven't been on for ages as so busy with house move and wedding prep.

Everyone seems very ready for their babies - feel like I need to get my bum in gear! After the house move a few weeks ago we're finally settled so need to think about baby coming now. Had a scan and thankfully he is head down so should be able to avoid a c-section this time around :)

Was hoping for a slightly early arrival too but my DD has just developed chicken pox so now praying that he stays in for a couple of weeks so that he doesn't catch it too :( 

Hope all preg ladies are coping in hot weather (if you've still got it) and new mummies are getting some rest xx


----------



## Mrskg

Newbie I had an early scan at 8+3 an everything was perfect next one is at 12+5 on 15th aug so hopefully I will be bringing good news back then too x can't wait to me your baby daughter x

Jd massive congrats x yay for fast labour x

Struth joshua is just perfect :cloud9: 

Cant wait to see more updates over the next few weeks xxx


----------



## jd83

Thanks ladies! Everything is looking good so far. He is struggling with eating though, doesn't get that he needs to suck. They told me that's pretty common for 36 weekers so we will have to really work at it.

Struth, Joshua is so precious! Congrats!


----------



## struth

Jd-we had the same problem with feeding. We ended up cup feeding as he got jaundiced and very dehydrated but we persevered with breast feeding too and he eventually got there. Stick at it and I'm sure you will to.


----------



## Mrskg

Can I ask what happened to nurse Kelly I see she's not been on since jan? X


----------



## NewbieLisette

JD lots of positive good eating vibes ur way girlie :hugs:

Mrskg thank u soo much sweetie, with all my heart I'm praying for u & ur lil bean! I can't wait for ur happy news here :cloud9:

I've also thought many times about nursekelly & if anyone keeps in touch with her?


----------



## KozmikKitten

Morning ladies! Just wanted to pop in and let you know that I have had my lil man! He was born yesterday at 5:18 a.m. 6lb 15oz and a head of curly dark hair!
He is having some complications and is in a Level 2 Nursery for extra care. He is currently getting IV sugar water for low blood sugars, IV antibiotic for possible infection. They have decided to put a feeding tube in him so they are doing that now. He cant seem to get his blood sugars to stabalize. They have also found out he has low blood platelette count so they will be re-testing that at 3 p.m. today, and if they are still low they will consult with Childrens Hospital to see if he needs to be transfered to be with the specialists. I am really hoping he doesnt have to leave here because I wont be discharged until Thursday. I will try to keep you all updated as much as possible! 

jd congrats on your new addition! I hope all is going well for you!! 

Mrs Moo we all really appreciate you popping in with your encouragement! You are so strong and we are all praying for your rainbow baby!


----------



## puppycat

Sorry to hear LO is having difficulties Kozmik but congrats on his arrival :) x


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw thanks Kozmik, thats sweet :hugs:

Hope your little guy is doing ok? What did you name him? How was the labour?


----------



## jd83

Congrats kozmik! Glad he has arrived, and we will be praying they get things stabilized with him.


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Congrats on the arrival of your little man Kozmik! I hope his health improves quickly so you can take him home and enjoy every minute with him. I will be praying for you and your little man. :flower:


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats kozmic x hope all goes well an he doesn't have to be transferred xxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thanks for all the messages and congrats ladies! Really appreciated! My lil man (called Gavin Edward, since I forgot to mention that the first time!) did end up getting transfered to the Childrens Hospital, but my MD thought I was stable enough to be discharged with him. We got transfered on Monday evening, just about 36 hours after his birth. When I got to Childrens, I got a bunch of lectures about how I should not have left the hospital I was at and that I needed the care. They dont know how crazy I would have gone if I could not have been discharged to be with him at Childrens! 
Anyway, Gavin is still struggling with both low blood sugars and low platelets. They havent figured out what is going on with either one of those issues. Today he is 4 days old and finally got his first 5ml of formula! And he was MAD when he realized thats all he was going to get! Now they are putting a feeding tube in him and going to start him on continuous feedings. (He had this for a few hours at the last hopspital he was at, but they thought he wasnt ready for it when he got to Childrens, and they stopped it). Hopefully this will make my lil guy feel a little better (at least he will have a full tummy). Praying he tolerates it well or he will have to go back on the straight sugar-water. I know I havent been very good at updating but I will try to be better! Things have been crazy and we want to spend as much time with him as we can. Hope everyone else is doing well! Its finally August and more rainbows will be arriving soon!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Kozmik hunni congrats and loads of prayers your way :hugs: we understand you can't update as much but know we're thinking of you! Pics when you can pls xxxx

JD and Struth how are the lil rainbows? New pictures for us?

How are all you ladies still PG holding up? I feel about the size of a MAC truck and think I look it too! LOL...you be the judge! Thank the good Lord after many phone calls and Dr visits these last few days I am officially FREE FROM WORK AND HOME!!!!!!!! YIPPPEEEE!!!


----------



## chisox35

Hey everybody! Been a while! I See some of you had your babies! Hooray & Congrats!

My wife had our little guy via planned c-section this morning @ 10:10 am!

8 lbs 9 oz & 21 1/2 inches & healthy. scored a 9 on the APGAR test

Wife is recovering. I've never been so proud of her. I have SOOOOO much respect for all you ladies. 

Just some quick things that came up: 

Doctor had to use that vacuum (suction?) on the baby's head even though it was a c-section. I didn't consider that - but he was still so high up (too big for her pelvis) that he never even started to drop. So he has that large welt/bruise thing going on his head.

After the surgery my wife was on morphine which made her very sick - which started about 3 minutes after she was able to hold the baby in the recovery room for the 1st time (skin to skin & start to try to nurse) so we had to take the baby back to the nursery while they switched her pain meds. But she did still vomit for quite a while. 2 - 3 hours...

Our baby did have his sugar level drop to 37 too. so they had to feed him 30 CCs of formula. but every other sugar level check was OK to good

What a crazy / scary / unreal day! I'll post more details & pics when I can. I think I'm still in shock!


----------



## puppycat

Awww congrats Chisox! You're a daddy!!

Lisette you look lovely chick. A nice size i think.


----------



## jd83

Kozmik, so sorry that your little guy had to get transferred to childrens, and is still having sugar problems:( That is not easy to see your baby going have trouble. I sure hope things start improving for you guys soon, and that you guys will get to take him home soon.

Chisox, Congrats! Glad your little guy is doing well too, after having a few bumps in the road. Your poor wife, I don't envy her the vomiting for hours at all! That is rough!!! Hope she is doing better now and can start enjoying her little boy!

Well, we got discharged on Monday only to have to get readmitted Tuesday because Colton got jaundice. They suspected he would get it when we were discharged Monday, but discharged us anyways. I was pretty annoyed that the didn't just keep him then and treat it, since we then had to get admitted to pediatrics with other sick kids. I would much rather have had him kept on the labor and delivery floor to be treated, since those babies are healthy. He was under 3 different lights to treat it, and we got to come home last night. He seems to be doing better now. Hopefully we can start to get adjusted at home now:)


----------



## jd83

Some pics of Colton
 



Attached Files:







P7280008.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 6









P7290017.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 5









P7290012.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6









P7300027.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 7


----------



## puppycat

Oh my word he's edible!!

Congrats xx


----------



## chisox35

trying to get the pics to show!

Hope this works! (let me know if you can see these - thanks)



about an hour old (sorry so blurry - my fault!):
https://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af138/mccombe_2010/hourold-1.jpg


day 2:
https://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af138/mccombe_2010/Day2-1.jpg


----------



## KozmikKitten

Chisox, congrats on your lil man! Hope your wife is feeling better by now. Not sure if its just my computer, but I cant see your photos!

JD what a beautiful family you have! :) 

I tried uploading photos of Gavin but it says they are too large. I will try and figure out how to resize and get you a photo soon.


----------



## jd83

Chisox, he is adorable! What cute little cheeks!

Well, I played dress up the baby, AKA, torture the baby today. LOL. Here are some new pics:)
 



Attached Files:







P8060062.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 3









P8060086.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3









P8060091.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 2









P8060102.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2









P8060112.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## puppycat

Cute!!!!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Hey everyone my little Jude arrived at 37 and a half weeks on August 2nd at 4:46am. I will be back on in a few days to tell our story! I hope all is well for the rest of you.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats Babybump!

Thanks everyone for your support. Just a quick update, little Gavin made it home last night! We had a very eventful but successful first night at home. Its nice to be away from all the lights and sounds of the hospital! Still havent had a chance to get any pics up here though! 

and jd...what a handsome lil guy you have there! Love the pics!


----------



## jd83

Congrats babybumplove! 

Kozmik, glad to hear he's finally home:)


----------



## struth

Fab photos Jd! I must do some similar ones before Joshua gets too big!

Babybumplove-huge congrats on the arrival of baby Jade. I hope you are both doing well.

Kozmik-glad to hear that you are home. Isn't that first night both terrifying and fantastic at the same time? 

We're doing well. Joshua had been very mucus prone and has been making horrible sounds whilst trying to breathe in his sleep. We took him to the doctors today as we were a bit concerned. Apparently here is fine but had just been struggling to expel his mucus as his tubes are so tiny. Bless him-it must be annoying for him. Lets hope he manages to get it out soon. Other than that, I'm enjoying being a mummy!


----------



## puppycat

Hello lovelies

As you can, our rainbow arrived yesterday at 5.47am, he was 7lb 5.5oz and is perfect. BF going well, we called him Samuel Gethin :)

Thanks for keeping me sane these past months and helping me appreciate how precious my rainbow boy is xx


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats bumpy an puppy :cloud9:


----------



## jd83

Congrats puppycat!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Congrats of the new arrivals :cloud9: can't wait to see new pics!!!

Kozmik sooo happy ur home :)

Struth positive vibes for ur lil guy & no more mucus :hugs:

Mrskg how u doing love?


----------



## StarBright25

Minnie Mae made a safe and very speedy arrivial on August 7th, 8.45pm. i was 3cm dilated at 6.45pm and cradling her in my arms 2 hours later.


----------



## jd83

Congrats starbright! Sounds like yours was quick too!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Congrats Starbright! Awesome to hear speedy safe arrivals :) can't wait for new pics pls! Us preggo's need our baby fixes! How's everyone doing out there? Busy I'm sure :hugs: I'm still here holding up...feel like she's moving down more everyday but who really knows?!? Atleast I'm home & pretty much ready cuz I'm kinda e0xhausted & useless these days must admit!


----------



## Mrskg

congrats starbright xxx

i had my scan today an looks like this is our rainbow :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







scan 017.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NewbieLisette

Mrskg goosebumps & tears here :cloud9: God bless sweetie xxx


----------



## jd83

Mrs kg that is sooo great! Congrats!

Lisette not much longer, hang in there!

Afm, not getting any sleep. Colton apparently doesn't think night is for sleeping. Soooo tired!


----------



## sarasparra

Mrskg - so pleased for you, that's brilliant news. Hope you are managing to enjoy it :)

Congrats on all the new arrivals. Can't wait for baba to make an appearance now. My feet and ankles are sooooo swollen it is pretty hilarious (if it wasn't so painful). I can only wear one pair of wide flip flops - nothing else will fit my feet!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats on the new arrivals ladies! Sorry I'm having a really hard time getting on here these days to keep up with everyone's news!

Congrats mrskg I am so happy for you!


----------



## chisox35

I just wanted to say thank you to everybody on this thread. Our little James is 2 weeks old today. After our loss in the 1st week of Sept' 2011 this was a scary/crazy/etc experience for myself & my wife. Reading the posts here helped me a lot. Thank you all!


----------



## struth

Chisox- thank you for your contributions too. I think it is lovely that you felt able to be part of a thread so full of hormonal women! I'm so glad that little James is well. I hope you and your wife are managing to get some rest!

Mrs kg-what an amazing pic! Am so pleased that all us going well for you. :hugs: 

Jd-I'm with you on the lack of sleep! I keep telling myself that babies were made to wake through the night so us mamas must be made to be able to live on no sleep! I'm sure it will get easier! 

Starbright -congrats on the safe arrival of your daughter! Enjoy!

Lisette-how are you doing honey? I hope you are hanging in there and feeling ok! Thinking of you x


----------



## StarBright25

Minnies 14days old already and she too doesnt think night is for sleeping tho shes not crying just purely awake. loving every second :) i'm trying to upload a picture for you but it says its too large. :(


----------



## jd83

How is everyone doing? Anyone getting any sleep? It's getting a little better for me; Colton is now going about 3 1/2 hours at a time at night, so at least I now get a few hours of sleep at a time. Reeeaaally looking forward to longer stretches though, and I can't wait til that happens. He is growing so fast already! 

Not much longer for those of you still waiting for your babies:) Can't wait to hear the news!
 



Attached Files:







P8210232.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi everyone.
I am not getting any sleep. I think Gavin is up every hour to eat. Is this normal? Anyone have any input as to whether many babies go through this? I dont know what to think! Its getting really hard to cope with sleep loss.


----------



## jd83

KozmikKitten said:


> Hi everyone.
> I am not getting any sleep. I think Gavin is up every hour to eat. Is this normal? Anyone have any input as to whether many babies go through this? I dont know what to think! Its getting really hard to cope with sleep loss.

Are you sure its that he's hungry and not something else waking him? Do you swaddle him tightly? I use the swaddleme with the Velcro tabs so he cant undo himself. Or could he be too hot or too cold? Feel him when he wakes to see if that could be it. Also, try to cluster feed the last few hours before you want to go to bed. I feed every 1-2 hrs for a few hours before bedtime to try and get him to go longer at night. I'm still not getting long stretches yet either, but its getting better. It will just take a few more weeks I think.


----------



## KozmikKitten

jd83 said:


> Are you sure its that he's hungry and not something else waking him? Do you swaddle him tightly? I use the swaddleme with the Velcro tabs so he cant undo himself. Or could he be too hot or too cold? Feel him when he wakes to see if that could be it. Also, try to cluster feed the last few hours before you want to go to bed. I feed every 1-2 hrs for a few hours before bedtime to try and get him to go longer at night. I'm still not getting long stretches yet either, but its getting better. It will just take a few more weeks I think.

I am not sure if he is hungry but he does eat every time he wakes. We had a much better night last night. He went on average 2.5 hours between feedings which is great for him. How much is your baby eating? Gavin is at 2-3 oz now. I am trying to encourage him to eat the full 3 oz bottle at each feed in the hopes that he will go longer before needing to eat again. That seemed to help last night. Also, DH bought a sound machine that plays womb-like sounds, and we do swaddle him also. Hoping that combination does the trick! I have to think of things as "one day at a time" because thinking about it in "weeks" just seems so long... :shrug:


----------



## jd83

KozmikKitten said:


> jd83 said:
> 
> 
> Are you sure its that he's hungry and not something else waking him? Do you swaddle him tightly? I use the swaddleme with the Velcro tabs so he cant undo himself. Or could he be too hot or too cold? Feel him when he wakes to see if that could be it. Also, try to cluster feed the last few hours before you want to go to bed. I feed every 1-2 hrs for a few hours before bedtime to try and get him to go longer at night. I'm still not getting long stretches yet either, but its getting better. It will just take a few more weeks I think.
> 
> I am not sure if he is hungry but he does eat every time he wakes. We had a much better night last night. He went on average 2.5 hours between feedings which is great for him. How much is your baby eating? Gavin is at 2-3 oz now. I am trying to encourage him to eat the full 3 oz bottle at each feed in the hopes that he will go longer before needing to eat again. That seemed to help last night. Also, DH bought a sound machine that plays womb-like sounds, and we do swaddle him also. Hoping that combination does the trick! I have to think of things as "one day at a time" because thinking about it in "weeks" just seems so long... :shrug:Click to expand...

Well, it sounds like you are doing about everything you could be doing, so hopefully he will catch onto sleeping longer:) I am not sure how much Colton gets at a time, since I am breastfeeding, but he feeds for about 15 minutes on each side. keep trying to make sure he eats the full amount, that should hopefully keep him sleeping longer! The only other thing I can think of is making sure he gets the right amount of awake/sleep time during the day so he doesn't have day/night confusion. I feed Colton, which takes 30 min, then change him, and put him down for awake time for about 30-45 minutes. Then he naps til the next feeding. If I hold him right away after feeding him, he just wants to go right back to sleep. I put him on his activity mat. Sometimes he looks around and is fine, sometimes he cries part of the time while he's on the mat, but I know if I pick him up he will just go to sleep, lol. So I try to just sit beside him and talk to him. Then at night I feed him with only a night light on, don't make any noise or talk to him at all, and put him right back to sleep after feeding him and changing him. 

You might already be doing this too, but its the only other suggestions I could think of...hope it helps:)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thats a really good suggestion about trying to keep him up more during the day. He def had his days/nights mixed up after spending 12 nights in the hospital, but I really didnt have any ideas as to how to go about trying to keep him awake. I will try the activity mat but he does usually just cry when I put him on it. He falls asleep right away if I hold him though! Just like your lil guy!


----------



## bizzy27

Trying to get caught up and work at the same time LOL

HOpe all is going well with everyone.

Here are a few pics of my son. 

Blue Hat - Day of birth

Black/White - 1 month old

Warm Tones - 1 1/2 month
 



Attached Files:







Hospital Picture.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 1









Cole1.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 0









Cole.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

Just wanted to pop in & say I'm still here...pg & huge...very ready to meet my LO one...fingers crossed it'll be soon now :)

Great new pics :cloud9: and taking notes on the stages & tips u guys r sharing! Keep em coming!

Who's still pg with me? Sara?


----------



## puppycat

Awww hopefully soon Lisette. I'm so glad i'm not pregnant anymore!

Little man has had a rough start with tongue tie cut at 11days and been diagnosed with reflux but he's finally starting to put weight on. We're not back to birth weight yet but i'm not worried, bless him.

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG1756.jpg


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey Lisette! Hope you have that baby soon! Cute pics everyone! Love seeing other baby pics!

Heres my lil man. (hope it works!)
 



Attached Files:







20120816_153646.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jd83

What cuties!

Lisette, almost the end of the month, hopefully she wont keep you waiting much longer!


----------



## sarasparra

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey girls :wave:
> 
> Just wanted to pop in & say I'm still here...pg & huge...very ready to meet my LO one...fingers crossed it'll be soon now :)
> 
> Great new pics :cloud9: and taking notes on the stages & tips u guys r sharing! Keep em coming!
> 
> Who's still pg with me? Sara?

Hi Lisette, 

Yes am still pregnant with you!! Am feeling massive now and just want him to come but he seems pretty happy in there and not budging. Have an induction booked for next week so he'll be here soon but want him to come on his own ideally. As my DD came 10 days early I'm not used to waiting around for labour to start!?!?!

How are you doing? Any labour niggles or symptoms? Is very exciting, everyone else having their babies :baby::thumbup::baby: - me and you next xx


----------



## bizzy27

You two are in the home stretch!! I cant wait to see your lil ones.

WHOOO HOOO


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey Sara, still with me? Its a full moon here tonight & I lost my mucus plug about 6hours ago so I'm praying tonight...am booked for an induction tuesday night or else :( here's hoping we still get our rainbow august babies :) xxx

Keep the beautiful baby pics coming girls :cloud9:


----------



## bizzy27

Se will still love them even if they r September babies ;0). Goodluck ladies!!!


----------



## bizzy27

By the way.. does anyone know whatever happened to Nurse Kelly? She started this thread and i never heard from her after the beginning.


----------



## sarasparra

Yes still here!! Have had 2 sweeps now, plenty of cramps and lost my plug last week but baby boy still not shifting - he's just way too comfy, bless him. I am 3 - 4 cm dilated already though so hoping that when it does start it'll be quick. 
Have induction booked for 6th September if he fails to come on his own so he should def be here within the next week, am bit more relaxed about it now and just think he'll come when he comes. Hope you had some action last night Lisette!!
x


----------



## KozmikKitten

bizzy27 said:


> By the way.. does anyone know whatever happened to Nurse Kelly? She started this thread and i never heard from her after the beginning.

I have no idea but have been wondering about her too! I hope all is well with her.


----------



## bizzy27

Sorry.. I just had to post it.. Its just too cute..

He's like...

"Whatchu mean my milk's not ready?!?!?!"
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0191.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarasparra

My little man has arrived!! He came on Sunday - a stonking 9lb 3oz and doing really well. Labour looked like it was going to go really well - got to 9cm within a couple of hours but then he was back to back and had a bulging head!! so just didn't move. Ended up with forceps delivery but at least I got my VBAC and a beautiful healthy boy - so pleased :happydance::happydance:

His name is Luca :baby:
 



Attached Files:







185.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jd83

Wow he was a big boy! Congrats! Glad you were able to get your vbac.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Sara congrats sweetie :cloud9:

So I'm officially last! Miss Melina is holding tight & they didn't have a bed for me tonight so ill be admitted at 6am tmmr & then they'll decide to start me on cervadil gel for 12hrs first or straight induction if I'm open enough! Wish me luck :)


----------



## bizzy27

What a big boy!!! I am so excited for you. He is just too cute.
I love that baby outfit. ADORABLE.

Newbie - I cant wait for your LO to arrive.. We are all waiting.. *giggles* I guess she wants to be fashionably late and make a GRANDE entrance. :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

cant wait for lisette's update!

Congrats Sara! Glad you got your vbac!


----------



## struth

Sara-congrats honey! So pleased that your rainbow made a safe arrival! I had forceps too as Josh was sideways! It's a means to an end. Enjoy Luca-he's lovely!

Lisette-I'm thinking of you honey. Hope all is going well. Can't wait for an update!


----------



## Mrskg

massive congrats sara x he's gorgeous :cloud9:

good luck tomorrow lisette x cant wait for your update xxx


----------



## jd83

Lisette, can't wait to hear news on your baby!

mrs.kg, are you finding out what you are having? if so, let us know when you do! I'm so happy for you:)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Any news from Lisette?.......


----------



## struth

Nothing yet. I hope she is enjoying baby cuddles.


----------



## Mrskg

jd yeah i'll be finding out if i can i get my scan on 4th oct i'll be sure to pop in an let you know xx

looking forward to lisettes update xx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Lisette had her baby a few days ago, don't wanna steal her thunder but just wanted to let you all know they are both doing great! I will go jolly her along to give you guys all the details!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Sorry for going MIA on u guys!!! So I was scheduled to go in tuesday night for the start of an induction process (gel called cervadil inserted for 12hours to open up the cervix first) well that was the first delay - no beds tuesday night so the y had us go in at 6am wend! Things got started & real contractions started strong & hard around 5pm...got checked out & my cervix was still only open at 1.5cm & 50% effaced :( So they took me off the gel for the night & had me go natural (no epi) to see what would happen...well it was a rough night & I needed morphine & gravol to get through...by morning I was praying for progress but still nothing! They then started me on pitocin as well as the baloon to really force me to open while inducing the contractions!!! 3hrs of hell on earth there & I finally opened to 5cm & took the epidural! Phew! Next part of the wait was pretty pain free but progress wasn't happenning & after 36hrs of strong contractions we made the decision to do a c-section after all! 

Miss Melina was born Firday Sept 7th at 4:29am, weighing 8lbs12oz & 21inches long :) She is just precious & I'm in a haze of awe & love like no words could describe :cloud: I hope to post pics soon as I need to be on my PC & just only got home yesterday so its slow & steady recovery & sleep between feedings right now :)

Thank u for all the love & prayers! xoxo


----------



## jd83

Congrats Lisette! Sounds like it was a rough labor but so glad that your baby is here and healthy!


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats lisette xxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats Lisette! Thanks for the update. Take it easy recovering and enjoy your lil one!


----------



## bizzy27

MASSIVE CONGRATS..

Try and remember.. As much as it may hurt.. The doctors/nurses are right in that, the more you walk the faster you will heal. JUST TAKE IT EASY. Dont lift ANYTHING heavier than your baby!

(I tried to act like nothing happened and picked stuff up.. ended up in serious pain)

I am sooo super excited for you. It is an amazing feeling and I am so happy that our Aug. group is now complete with all our rainbows!!!


----------



## sarasparra

Yay, massive congrats Lisette on your little pink bundle!! Hope you're recovering well and enjoying lots of cuddles :) xx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Here she is :cloud9:


----------



## bizzy27

Gorgeous gorgeous beautiful beautiful... Amazing..

Congrats


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks so much girls :) I'm totally in love with heras I'm sure u all understand! Through the haze of days into nights I just can't believe she's here...my little rainbow baby angel is just such a good girl...so far! Lol would love to see more pic of ur growing LO's too & I promise to post more as I can get more PC time as right now its one handed blackberry typing! Lol


----------



## Mrskg

:cloud9: she's gorgeous xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thank you soo much ladies :hugs:

How's everyone doing with their LO's? Did you guys all go through that growth spurt betwene day 7-10 they talk about? What was it like? So far she's a little angel, sleeps well, latches and eats well, poops and just simply content...I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop! LOL any insight is appriciated and new pics please :) xoxo

Here are a few more :cloud9:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Mrskg said:


> jd yeah i'll be finding out if i can i get my scan on 4th oct i'll be sure to pop in an let you know xx
> 
> looking forward to lisettes update xx

Thinking of you often, come on Oct.4th!!! How are you feeling :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

I missed the 10-14 day spurt as Samuel had tongue tie which was cut on day 11. He had his spurt at 3weeks and is going again now but he's still only a teeny 7lb 6oz now at 5weeks, bless him.

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG1858.jpg


----------



## bizzy27

I didn't notice a growth spurt with Cole, but that was also because he was still in the NICU until 3 weeks.

I will say this.. around week 4 his precious little sleeping baby act was over .. :rofl: 
I joke with DH about how he was showing off for the beautiful nurses and now he says "oh its just momma" 

He is going through a growth spurt right now though.. I know this because he slept ALL DAY AND ALL NIGHT and ate just a little more than usual at ALL his feedings.
 



Attached Files:







imagejpeg_2_5.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0195.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 5









FB_IMG_13448886806803075.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jd83

bizzy27 said:


> I didn't notice a growth spurt with Cole, but that was also because he was still in the NICU until 3 weeks.
> 
> I will say this.. around week 4 his precious little sleeping baby act was over .. :rofl:
> I joke with DH about how he was showing off for the beautiful nurses and now he says "oh its just momma"
> 
> He is going through a growth spurt right now though.. I know this because he slept ALL DAY AND ALL NIGHT and ate just a little more than usual at ALL his feedings.

AWE! u got a smiling pic! I keep trying but he doesn't do it long enough for me to grab my camera or phone, little stinker, lol.


----------



## jd83

Love the pics of everyone's babies:) Everyone sounds like they are doing well;) 

Colton is getting BIG fast! He is already almost 11 lbs, which is huge compared to his brother. He weighed 9lb 8oz at his 1 month appt, which is bigger than his brother at 1 month, and Colton started off weighing less since he was born at 36 weeks. He is an EATER, lol. He is starting to sleep better. Nights are usually a feeding around 2am, and then again at 5am. So not too bad anymore. My hubby is helping by giving a bottle at 2am, and then I do the 5am and all the daytime feeds by breastfeeding. Its just nice to get that little break to sleep more. Think he's going through his 6-7 week growth spurt now. He's been extra hungry, extra cranky, and pretty sleepy. 

Here's some recent pics. Had to throw one in of my older son too, just cause he's so cute too, lol. I got him the train table the other day with my birthday money. (yeah, how does that work that he gets presents with my birthday money, lol)
 



Attached Files:







P9140306.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2









P9120289.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3









P9060257.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 3









P9120295.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bizzy27

OMG all of our babies are just so freaking adorable. It just makes me smile every time I peek at this journal!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Love all the baby pics!! Keep them coming!

Gavin is doing well. He still wakes a LOT at night. Usually midnight, between 2-3, and then at 5, 6, 7 a.m. My husband cant seem to keep him awake long enough to get a good feeding into him. I do my best to get in at least 3 oz but he does fall asleep right away so it is hard. We started a nighttime routine of bath, pj's, bottle, bed, which he seems to really actually enjoy. It keeps him calm enough to go right to sleep. 
Yesterday we left him with his grandma for the first time while we went for dinner...it was actually really hard to leave him! I was surprised it was hard as it was! Anyone done that yet?


----------



## bizzy27

KozmikKitten said:


> Love all the baby pics!! Keep them coming!
> 
> Gavin is doing well. He still wakes a LOT at night. Usually midnight, between 2-3, and then at 5, 6, 7 a.m. My husband cant seem to keep him awake long enough to get a good feeding into him. I do my best to get in at least 3 oz but he does fall asleep right away so it is hard. We started a nighttime routine of bath, pj's, bottle, bed, which he seems to really actually enjoy. It keeps him calm enough to go right to sleep.
> Yesterday we left him with his grandma for the first time while we went for dinner...it was actually really hard to leave him! I was surprised it was hard as it was! Anyone done that yet?

Do you keep him swaddled when you feed? If so try unswaddling him to help keep him awake. 

Also I notice with Cole if I keep him too close to my body he is so comfortable and secure that he goes right to sleep. If he does that I hold him a little bit away from me and slightly blow on his face to wake him up :blush: it may not be the right way to do it..but it works... :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Yes we do usually keep him swaddled when we feed him; good suggestion to unswaddle...come to think of it, they did that in the childrens hospital when they were trying to get him to eat. I'll also try holding him out a little more. Thanks for the suggestions! :)


----------



## jd83

KozmikKitten said:


> Yes we do usually keep him swaddled when we feed him; good suggestion to unswaddle...come to think of it, they did that in the childrens hospital when they were trying to get him to eat. I'll also try holding him out a little more. Thanks for the suggestions! :)

Also take his clothes off. I always unswaddle and strip Colton to keep him awake to feed. It does the trick for us:)


----------



## struth

Oh ladies - I haven't been on here for soooo long. Lisette - congrats to you! Your pink bundle is adorable! I hope you are recovering well from surgery?

As for the other pics - they are too cute. I need to upload some photos and then I will get them on here too. 

We're doing well - Josh is a very gassy baby and so we have been struggling with that. We tried infacol and it completely messed up his bowel movements. He went from being a gassy baby with regular movements to not going for three days and he was in severe discomfort too. Some people swear by infacol but for us it made the problem worse. I did some research and found other people had the same problem. We took him off it and within a week his bowel movements returned to how they were before! We're now using gripe water for his gas and it is helping somewhat but I think he will be gassy until he grows out of it. 

He's now about 9lbs (at 9 weeks) so he is still a little thing! Nights are hit and miss - we give a bottle of EBM at 7.30/8pm and he can sometimes then sleep until 4.30am. I then feed him and he will then sleep until 7.30ish. However, other nights (like last night) he will wake at 12, 3.30, and then 6.30! Last night he woke to have bowel movements rather than because he was hungry! 

As for getting enough milk down at night - yes, strip him off! It seems cruel when he is so comfy but it worked for us when Josh has jaundice and we HAD to get milk down him. The midwife said to just agitate him too - tickle his feet, blow in his face, turn the light on, take the bottle away when he is feeding, wind him - these all seem to help. 

As for leaving LO - I have been swimming for the last three weeks. I leave him with my OH's mother (as OH is at work at that time) and it has been fine. Having said that, it is only for an hour maximum! I'm off out tonight for a meal with work colleagues and leaving OH to do the bedtime routine (seeing as I can as it is the only meal of the day off the boob!). I think I will find that one more difficult.....!

Keep us posted as to how you are all getting on ladies - it is great to hear! I'll post some pics when I get a minute or two later....!


----------



## puppycat

Samuel is 6weeks but still only 7lb 11 at last weigh. Our nights are hit and miss too but he has reflux so we have the same medication issues, too much and he's constipated, too little and he's sick and uncomfortable, bless him.


----------



## jd83

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well with their babies! 

We are doing well, Colton is growing sooo fast! He is just about to be in 3/6 month clothing! It just amazes me the difference in babies. I can't believe he started off smaller than his brother and is growing so much faster than him. He is still getting up twice at night. I go back to work in 3 weeks, so I am reeeaaally hoping he will drop one of those before then. It will be hard working all day if we can't get rid of one of those night feeds....sigh. He still doesn't do much all day other than eat, poop, stare around for a little while, and then nap. I can't remember how old my older son was when he started to actually play with his activity gym. 

Do any of you with other kids remember how old yours were when they actually starting showing interest in their toys/activity gyms? I'm thinking maybe 3 months, but can't remember.
 



Attached Files:







P9170325.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 1









P9260336.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1









P9270368.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bizzy27

Hey Ladies

JD - I dont know about what age they start playing with toys as Cole is my first. But as far as going back to work. I hope it will be easier than you think. I know Cole sleeps through the night for the most part.. but at first when I went back to work he was up sometimes 3 times in a night, but somehow I made it through each day. It took me awhile to decide that not ALL things had to be done completely ALL the time :haha: So I got to where i would leave the bottles to be cleaned in the morning..and told DH that I cant do everything that he will now have to make his own lunches.. (he does fast food now) :(

It is amazing how fast they grown. Cole was 4.9 when he was born..he is almost 3 months old and weighs probably past 10 pounds now. Geeze


----------



## chisox35

Hello again! 

I still think about all of you & everything you/we went through. I always ALWAYS hope for the best for each & every one of you & your families.

Our "little" James is now just over 8 weeks old & is 24 inches & 13 lbs today. My big boy.

Thank you all so much.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Its so nice to hear updates from everyone.

JD- my son is still up almost every 2 hours...and I have to go back to work in 2 weeks. NOT excited about that! I really hope he figures this night thing out SOON! 

We have 2 month shots on Monday, so I'm worried that will not help the sleeping situation. When I weighed him this week he was 11.4 lbs so I'm interested to see what his "official" weight and height are at his appt on Monday!


----------



## jd83

Kozmik, oh my goodness, that is so rough! I feel so bad that you have such a non-sleeping baby! Is it helping to unswaddle/strip him to feed at night to get him to eat more? Also, is he fully awake and throwing a fit when you get up to feed him, or just kind of fussing? Sometimes mine will fuss for a few minutes and then falls back asleep. I make sure he is all the way awake before I bother getting up, lol. I get him to feed him before he starts throwing a fit, but I like to make sure he isn't going to fall back asleep. Too much work otherwise!


----------



## KozmikKitten

I feel like Gavin is regressing in both sleep and contentment....we dont know what to do. He was up every hour last night. He seems like he is in pain at times. He just got done screaming for a half hour and we couldnt figure out why. He finally went to sleep. 

Any moms on here with experience with acid reflux? I have no idea if he has that but I just dont know what it could be....
He has his two month shots tomorrow. He wont be seeing his usual doctor because she is on vacation for 3 months. It will be interesting to have a different perspective. 

JD, we actually havent really tried unswaddling him because we are so exhausted and are afraid if we do that we wont be able to get him back to sleep. He is still not eating well at night...in fact I would say he is even eating less at night than before.


----------



## jd83

KozmikKitten said:


> I feel like Gavin is regressing in both sleep and contentment....we dont know what to do. He was up every hour last night. He seems like he is in pain at times. He just got done screaming for a half hour and we couldnt figure out why. He finally went to sleep.
> 
> Any moms on here with experience with acid reflux? I have no idea if he has that but I just dont know what it could be....
> He has his two month shots tomorrow. He wont be seeing his usual doctor because she is on vacation for 3 months. It will be interesting to have a different perspective.
> 
> JD, we actually havent really tried unswaddling him because we are so exhausted and are afraid if we do that we wont be able to get him back to sleep. He is still not eating well at night...in fact I would say he is even eating less at night than before.

I really think you should give it a try;) if he's already getting up tons, it cant hurt to try it one night and see how it goes. He really needs to get a decent feeding in to sleep well for any amount of time. If you can get a full feeding in, he should sleep at least a few hours.

As for reflux, I don't have experience with that other than knowing its usually associated with projectile spit up and baby in pain. My baby spits up tons, but doctor said since its not projectile and it doesn't bother him, its not reflux. Def mention it to your doc!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Just back from Gavins appt. Dr still doesnt think he has reflux. And he told us to strip him down naked for night feeds too! So I guess we will have to start doing that! He had his shots, and cried for a couple minutes and then fell asleep! He's asleep now so I might try to get another hour or so in here as well! 

On a positive note...he slept well last night but I think it was because OH gave in and put him in the swing at 6:30 p.m. (after 1/2 hour of screaming). He slept 6:30-11:15, 12-3:15, and then 3:45-6 so overall a very good night considering what we've had!


----------



## struth

Kozmik-that is not bad considering the night you had before! We had a night like that at the weekend, Josh was up every 1.5 hours. It was a killer. With Josh he wakes when he needs a bowel movement. He thrashes around and seems in pain but it is just him forcing one out! Could it be that?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

Sorry I haven't been on in a while...a few growing pains & reflux here for Melina as well! What has helped for us is elevating her matress & sleeping her on her side (wedged in with rolled towels!) 

Hope that helps a little & promise to try getting to my PC to load up some new pictures soon!xoxo


----------



## Mrskg

hey ladies just wanted to update like i said i would x scan went great and im team :pink:
hope all your rainbows are thriving xxx
 



Attached Files:







team pink 004.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jd83

Mrs kg, I am so happy for you! That's great news;)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aaawwww Mrskg I'm over the moon for you! God bless :cloud9:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats mrskg!! That is amazing news!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

How's everyone and the babies doing?

Here are some new pics now that I'm finally at my PC :) Hope to hear everyone's updates soon! xxx


----------



## jd83

Lisette, her dimples are so adorable! 

Colton is still growing so fast! Can't believe how big he is now:) I ended up having to give away a whole box of size 1 diapers because he outgrew that size so quick. I'm hoping he doesn't do that with every size, because I had tried to estimate how many to buy by how many my older son went through. But Colton is growing way faster than Jaxon did, so its looking like I probably am going to have extra boxes of every size. Bummer.
 



Attached Files:







Jaxon and Colton.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 3









PA090421.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 0









PA100429.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## bizzy27

JD did you say he outgrew size 1?? Cole is still in 1's and he doesn't show any sign of getting out of them anytime soon.

I guess because he was a premie... He is just now weighing in at 11lbs!! SO TINY.

I will post pics soon.

Glad to hear everyone is doing ok. I know we are all so buys with our newborns..but it is nice to jump online and see an update every now and then.

Love you all.. I couldnt have made it through (sanity wise) without you ladies -- AND CHISOX too ;)


----------



## jd83

Bizzy, yep, I think he's around 14 lbs or so now. We were just having way too many blow outs with size 1 so it was time to move up a size.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hi ladies :wave:

How's everyone doing? And the LO's? All ready for the holidays?

AFM busier everyday with my little munchkin who's ussually super smiley & curious as long as ur talking to her & not trying to stick her in her carseat or attempt naps in her crib then FORGET IT!!! We're gonna attempt some sleep training with H off for the holidays...any advice ladies? Also have any of ur LO's started to teeth yet? Melina seems to be biting her little hands hard & drueling lots & can see the white on her gums pretty bright already!?! Poor thing gets pangs in her sleep sometimes & just sobs & screams like sjes having the worst nightmare ever but I'm pretty sure its more pain than anything :(


----------



## bizzy27

Hey everyone. Just popping in to see how all the babies and mommas are doing. I can't believe how fast it has gone by.


----------



## jd83

HI, we're doing well:) Can't believe how fast time has gone by! 

Colton just turned 8 months last week, he now has 2 bottom teeth, he is army crawling and rolling, will probably be a while for real crawling though.He is still a big boy! He is in 12 months clothes, weighs about 21-22lbs I think. watching his personality develop has been so fun:) He loves his brother so much, its so cute to watch them playing together on the floor.

How are your little ones doing?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey mama's! Hard to find a spare moment but nice to still touch base :hugs: Melina is doing great too..no teeth yet but army crawling around & loving trying lots of new foods :) Will update my avatar pic so you guys can see! xxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thanks for the updates! Gavin is doing well. He has two teeth on the bottom, they look so cute! He is having a serious seperation anxiety problem right now...at least thats all I hope it is! Also he just had RSV but is on the mend....little guys' been sick all winter!


----------



## sarasparra

Hello all, glad things seem to be going well for us all :thumbup:

Luca is a complete joy in the day - full of smiles and giggles bless him. Night time is pretty hideous still - he ends up in our bed every night which I said I would never do :dohh: but don't want him to wake his big sis so need to sort that out sometime soon.

He's a big boy, 22 lb at 7 months and already in 12-18 month clothing. He's got 3 teeth and they were hard work coming so not looking forward to the next 17!! Will be lovely to see some pics of all the babas now - here's some of mine xx
 



Attached Files:







023.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 1









009.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 1









033.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 1


----------

